# Wartezimmer 2011 :)



## Bartoy (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich will endlich die neuen Modelle. Worauf wartet Ihr?

Ich warte auf die Grand Canyon Modelle mit 2x10.


----------



## Cawi (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass die Strive in einer ordentlichen Preisklasse spielen und würde mir dann das ES 8.0 holen. Warte schon sehnsüchtigst darauf, dass endlich die finale Partliste und die Preise kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decline (4. Oktober 2010)

hmmm. bin seit wochen am überlegen: "strive mit oder ohne hammerschmidt?" 

was mich noch am strive stört ist die aussage vom lutz, dass das oberrohr an der dünnwandigsten stelle nur 0,9mm dick ist. nen sturz sollte man daher nicht unbedingt haben... und das soll ein enduro sein? muss ich mir nochmal schwer überlegen


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (4. Oktober 2010)

Bißchen früh, aber ich hock' mich hier auch schon mal rein...
Schwanke zwischen Strive (ohne HS), einem Torque Alpinist oder Nerve AM, muß dann mal genau vergleichen, was für den Taunus am Sinnvollsten ist...
Zuallererst warte ich aber mal auf die Preise! 
Viele Grüße.


----------



## Cawi (4. Oktober 2010)

also hs kommt für mich nicht in frage...
sack schwer, krawall hoch 10 und einen tretwiederstand als ob man mit gezofener bremse fahren würde...
die typen bei canyon meinten zur dünnen stelle, dass die nicht direkt im Kraftfluss ligt und deswegen keine probleme machen soll... ich wart mal auf die erfahrungen und bild mir dann ein urteil. notfalls wenn ichs bald krieg: beten und treten


----------



## chicken07 (4. Oktober 2010)

hallo, 
warte ebenfalls auf die grand canyon cf modelle. 
die sparbuch-aktion wurde ja kurzfristig mal verlängert. ich hoffe, dass ab nächster woche dann auf der website die neuen modelle samt preisen einsehbar sind?!
bg


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Oktober 2010)

alles bloß nicht das AM


----------



## daundigital (4. Oktober 2010)

warum nicht das AM?


----------



## unchained (4. Oktober 2010)

ich bin heiß aufs strive


----------



## motoerhead (5. Oktober 2010)

mmh ich bin noch am überlegen... strive, alpenist oder doch das am behalten


----------



## saturno (5. Oktober 2010)

ah, wurde auch langsam zeit das es eröffnet wurde:lol:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trivette55 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wieso das AM nicht würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## daundigital (5. Oktober 2010)

weil er das Strive cooler findet


----------



## DaBua (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich find das Strive auch sehr geil! Ich hoffe ich kann dem widerstehen! Ich bin froh das 2010 AM zu haben, weil sie imho den Oberrohrübergang zum Sitzrohr vom 2011 AM verkackt haben.


----------



## Cawi (5. Oktober 2010)

DaBua schrieb:


> Ich find das Strive auch sehr geil! Ich hoffe ich kann dem widerstehen! Ich bin froh das 2010 AM zu haben, weil sie imho den Oberrohrübergang zum Sitzrohr vom 2011 AM verkackt haben.



Du bist eindeutig falsch hier in diesem Thread wenn Du widerstehen willst...
kaum dass der erste seines hat, der zweite mit seinen Bildern und Erfahrungen kommt und der dritte seines und das seines Kumpels gepostet hat ist Schluss mit den guten Vorsätzen


----------



## DaBua (5. Oktober 2010)

> kaum dass der erste seines hat, der zweite mit seinen Bildern und  Erfahrungen kommt und der dritte seines und das seines Kumpels gepostet  hat ist Schluss mit den guten Vorsätzen


Bitte mach hier nicht einen auf Bikekauf-Nostradamus! ;-)
Solang die neuen Bike bei Canyon nicht online sind und die Preise noch nicht feststehen ist es noch einfach gute Vorsätze vorzutäuschen!


----------



## dazed_confused (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Ich hock mich auch mal mit hier her!
Waehrend der Wartezeit kann ich noch etwas ueberlegen,ob es bei mein neues bike strive oder torque heisst.
als ich das eurobike-special durchgeblaettert hab ist mir besonders ein rad ins auge gefallen,welches durch sein auffaelliges aeusseres..,tja,eben auffaellt.
aha,von canyon..ein neues modell.sieht ja irgendwie schon eigen aus.
je oefter ich mir die bilder angesehen habe umso klarer wurde mir das dies mein neues bike werden koennte.
die kommentare in der aktuellen freeride ueber hydrogeformte rohre und ein erster fahrbericht in bike trueben die vorfreude etwas.
anyway,ich warte mal die ausstattungen und preise ab,nerve am und torque sind auch in der engeren auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (6. Oktober 2010)

dazed_confused schrieb:


> die kommentare in der aktuellen freeride ueber hydrogeformte rohre und ein erster fahrbericht in bike trueben die vorfreude etwas.



Was stand denn drin über das Strive?


----------



## Cawi (6. Oktober 2010)

soweit ich weiß, das mit dem 0,9mm dicken rahmen und in der bike halt, dass das ansprechverhalten nicht so toll sein soll oder sowas...
Ich hab beide nur auf der suche nach 3-stelligen zahlen durchsucht und sie dann wieder weggelegt 
Ich geb nicht viel auf die Schundblätter... lieber selbst fahren oder hier im ibc schauen was so gesagt wird


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (6. Oktober 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> lieber selbst fahren oder hier im ibc schauen was so gesagt wird



Das denke ich auch!  
Trotzdem danke für die Info!


----------



## kalama (7. Oktober 2010)

weiß denn jemand was über die wandstärke des oberrohrs vom torque?
nur zum vergleich.

der gewichtsunterschied beträgt ja "nur" 350 gramm. ist nur die frage wo die differenz versteckt liegt...

und bis ich das ding selbst mal inspiziert hab setz ich mich auch einfach mal hier hin...tippe übrigens auf eine dritte verlängerung des "sparbuchs" sodass ende oktober die modelle 2011 online sind. so wie letztes jahr.
was meint ihr?


----------



## dazed_confused (7. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> weiß denn jemand was über die wandstärke des oberrohrs vom torque?
> nur zum vergleich.
> 
> der gewichtsunterschied beträgt ja "nur" 350 gramm. ist nur die frage wo die differenz versteckt liegt...
> ...


gibt doch jetzt schon fast nichts mehr zu erwerben.zumindest die nerve am sind alle in den standartgrössen ausverkauft,bei torque siehts nicht anders aus.


----------



## Cawi (7. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe auch nicht... will nicht mehr warten


----------



## kalama (7. Oktober 2010)

na gut...sorry. war wohl nicht so gut informiert wie ihr.
umso besser vielleicht wissen wir dann wirklich schon nächste woche mehr.


----------



## Bartoy (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe sogar die E-Mail vom letzten Jahr noch. Am 27.10.2009 kam der Newsletter mit der Benachrichtigung das die neuen Modelle bestellbar sind bzw. das die Website umgestellt wurde.


----------



## Daseca (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte nur aufs Strive?Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Preise :-D


----------



## julius09 (8. Oktober 2010)

ich möchte euch ja nicht die wartezeit vermiesen aber das strive wird vor märz nicht rauskommen....mein neues torque dieses jahr kam anfang april...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (9. Oktober 2010)

mir langts


----------



## Bartoy (12. Oktober 2010)

Verlängert bis 11.10.2010 ... das aufspielen der neuen Internetseite dauert ja lange


----------



## Cawi (12. Oktober 2010)

ich sitze schon alle 5 minuten auf der homepage und hoffe, dass sich endlich was tut...


----------



## -Hell Raider- (12. Oktober 2010)

na dann quetsche ich mich hier auch mal auf die Bank! Ich bin da noch unentschlossen - für den "GEIL" Faktor spekuliere ich auf ein Jekyll 4 von C-Dale. Die Vernunft (Weibchen im Nacken) drängt eher in Richtung eines netten Cubes AMS. 

Mal sehen was sich so im Preis bis im Frühjahr alles so tut


----------



## the crasher (12. Oktober 2010)

homepage grad ausser betrieb... kommt jetzt bald  was neues?


----------



## cobn (12. Oktober 2010)

the crasher schrieb:


> homepage grad ausser betrieb... kommt jetzt bald  was neues?



daumen drücken, schnell schlafen gehen und morgen früh als erstes auf www.canyon.com fliegen 
oder mal bis 24:00Uhr warten


----------



## -Hell Raider- (12. Oktober 2010)

lauter Irre hier


----------



## Cawi (12. Oktober 2010)

sabber sabber sabber 

will die bikes sehen!!!!!!!


----------



## daundigital (12. Oktober 2010)

passt auf, dass euch die F5 Taste nicht kaputt geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (12. Oktober 2010)

hab die reservetastaturen und mäuse schon bereitgelegt 
hoffe dass die 5 stück reichen, sonst muss ich noch die alte PS2 rauskramen^^


----------



## Loods (12. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> passt auf, dass euch die F5 Taste nicht kaputt geht



Erinnert mich an die Ergebnisbekanntgabe bei Klausuren in der Uni ^^


----------



## daundigital (12. Oktober 2010)

wahrscheinlich ist nur der Server in die Knie gegangen und gleich steht da: "Verlängert bis 18.10."


----------



## Cawi (12. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ist nur der Server in die Knie gegangen und gleich steht da: "Verlängert bis 18.10."



Sei lieber vorsichtig, weißt Du nicht, was man mit dem überbringer so schlechter Nachrichten anstellt?


----------



## daundigital (12. Oktober 2010)

don't shoot the messenger...


----------



## Bartoy (12. Oktober 2010)

Aktualisierungsarbeiten ...  Ich will der erste sein, der ein Rad bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (12. Oktober 2010)

Bartoy schrieb:


> Aktualisierungsarbeiten ...  Ich will der erste sein, der ein Rad bestellt.



So langsam glaub ich, da wird ein forumsinterner wettbewerb draus wer als erster die neuen bikes und preise online sieht und bestellt xD


----------



## Bartoy (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube das wird aber heute nichts mehr.  Außerdem bin ich müde. Dann reicht es auch, die morgen früh zu schalten.


----------



## Cawi (12. Oktober 2010)

wenn ihr alle aufgebt muss ich halt dran bleiben
meine Latein-vokabeln werden mich sowieso noch eine Zeit lang beschäftigen


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (12. Oktober 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> meine Latein-vokabeln werden mich sowieso noch eine Zeit lang beschäftigen





..bin ich froh, dass das schon lange vorbei ist.


----------



## Bartoy (12. Oktober 2010)

Toll, wollte gerade auf die Seite von Bikke TV (http://www.bike-tv.cc/) und was steht da?!  Wartungsarbeiten ...


----------



## Cawi (13. Oktober 2010)

page ist online!
ich war der erste


----------



## Cawi (13. Oktober 2010)

So, das 8.0 kostet 2,5 kâ¬... 
schade
naja, was mich stÃ¶rt:
Kurbel mit groÃen Kettenblatt nur 36, ich hÃ¤tte lieber ein 38 oder 39 gehabt.
Umwerfer 3-Fach. Wenn das bedeutet Schalthebel auch 3-Fach find ich's idiotisch. wieder mit der Begrenzschraube herumspielen mÃ¼ssen, einen Schaltweg zu viel haben und mit Ã¼berlockerem Zug durch die Gegend gondeln.
Und einen Vector in 720mm dranschrauben. Was soll der mist denn?! 720mm an einem "Tourentauglichen-Enduro-Allmountain-Plus"?!
Auch hÃ¤tte ich mir was besseres als die Elixir R erhofft, wenns auch nur die "neuen" geworden wÃ¤ren, also x.9 oder x7...

dennoch, geniales teil, ich nehms 


Edit: der grÃ¶Ãte Witz: das Alpinist hat nur 711mm Lenker...


----------



## DailyRaider (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Seite ist echt fett geworden! Besonders die Vollbildfunktion auf nem 40" Bildschirm ein wahrer Genuss

Was ich nicht ganz versteh ist warum beim Strive ES 9.0 der Zug vom Schaltwerwerk aussen verlegt ist und nicht innen?


----------



## Cawi (13. Oktober 2010)

sagt mal, die wollen doch nicht echt 185/160er scheiben ans 8.0 bauen?!?!?!


----------



## kalama (13. Oktober 2010)

weils grad passt kommt der beitrag hier auch nochmal rein. wundert euch also nicht falls ihr ihn zweimal lest...



Cawi schrieb:


> sagt mal, die wollen doch nicht echt 185/160er scheiben ans 8.0 bauen?!?!?!



hmmm...hat mich auch gewundert. würde aber nicht direkt behaupten es sei ein fehler.

scheint nur komisch weil sie im vorfeld öfters mit der 180er PM aufnahme am rahmen geworben haben...??

übrignens muss ich sagen einige diesjährige farbkombis - besonders beim strive sagen - mir so garnicht zu!! 
ich wollte doch die E2000 in rot. mit schwarzem rahmen: HAMMER!!  stattdessen einfach nur doof schwarz...naja schade...tendiere trotzdem  zum ES8.0

peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalama (13. Oktober 2010)

übrigens gut dass ich nicht der einzige bin der mitten in der nacht wie ein geier vor der HP von canyon sitzt


----------



## farmersdaughter (13. Oktober 2010)

Juhu!

Trailflow ist bestellt!

Eeeeem... Verfügbarkeitsanzeige sagt Kalenderwoche 47! 
Kann das sein?!
War das letztes Jahr auch so? Das wäre ja schon nächsten Monat!


----------



## kreet (13. Oktober 2010)

Das frage ich mich auch.. v.A. weil jmd hier im Forum meinte, sein 2010er Torque kam gegen Ende März..


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (13. Oktober 2010)

Erst mal finde ich es bemerkenswert, wie reibungslos Canyon so einen Website-Launch zur neuen Saison hinbekommt, alle Achtung! Da steckt eine Menge Arbeit dahinter, also ein dickes Lob an die Verantwortlichen 

Auch das Website Design ist wie gewohnt von allerhöchtem Niveau.

An das Design des Strive mag ich mich von den Fotos her aber leider noch so gar nicht gewöhnen  Dabei macht mich das Konzept des Bikes total an. Schade, das Koblenz nicht grad ums Eck ist von hier aus. Aber es wird sich schon noch eine Gelegenheit finden, mir das Rad mal persönlich anzuschauen


----------



## Bartoy (13. Oktober 2010)

Wuhuuu


----------



## cobn (13. Oktober 2010)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Juhu!
> 
> Trailflow ist bestellt!
> 
> ...


 
das sehe ich ebenfalls so.
Aktuelle Kalenderwoche: 41
Verfügbar: 47

Passt doch


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

cobn schrieb:


> das sehe ich ebenfalls so.
> Aktuelle Kalenderwoche: 41
> Verfügbar: 47
> 
> Passt doch



Evtl. KW 47 im Jahr 2011?


----------



## Deleted 189892 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ah, super jetzt kann ich wieder von nem neuen Bike träumen...

Weiß noch jemand wie schwer das alte Playzone war?
Mir gefällt übrigens die Farbe "Terra Brown Flat" ziemlich gut.

grüße


PS: Ich sehe ja jetzt erst die Kettenführung. SUPER


----------



## cobn (13. Oktober 2010)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Evtl. KW 47 im Jahr 2011?


 
Diese Möglichkeit ist mir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phou (13. Oktober 2010)

Wow, das neue Strive finde ich sehr gelungen!
aber warum kostet das neue AM 8.0 500â¬ mehr als das neue 7.0.
Die parts sollten ja angeblich teuerer werden auf den Jahreswechsel, aber nur fÃ¼r das 8.0?!


----------



## _PETE_ (13. Oktober 2010)

phunko schrieb:


> ...Weiß noch jemand wie schwer das alte Playzone war?...



16,85 kg laut Katalog.


----------



## twisthead (13. Oktober 2010)

phou schrieb:


> Wow, das neue Strive finde ich sehr gelungen!
> aber warum kostet das neue AM 8.0 500 mehr als das neue 7.0.
> Die parts sollten ja angeblich teuerer werden auf den Jahreswechsel, aber nur für das 8.0?!



allein die Sattelstütze schlägt wohl mit min. 200 EUR zu Buche. von daher wohl gerechtfertigt


----------



## kalama (13. Oktober 2010)

dazu kommt noch das fox-fahrwerk. der preisunterschied zwischen rock shox und fox ist ja nicht gerade unerheblich.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Oktober 2010)

Boah, das Strive hat wird erst in der 17-19 Kw geliefert.

Das ist aber noch lang hin :-(


----------



## DailyRaider (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich geselle mich mal dazu. Ein Strive ES 9.0 in black L heute bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loods (13. Oktober 2010)

So, ich bin jetzt auch endlich dabei, mit einem Trailflow in L.
Mal sehen ob es ein frühes Weihnachten gibt


----------



## paradisoinferno (13. Oktober 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich mal dazu. Ein Strive ES 9.0 in black L heute bestellt



Zunächst mal Gratulation! Die Vorfreude kannst Du ja lange genug genießen

Aber wie um Himmelswillen kann man so ein ausgebuffter Draufgänger sein, 3000 Euro in einen Gegenstand zu investieren, 

-auf dem Du noch nicht gesessen bist
-möglicherweise noch nicht einmal "live" gesehen hast 
-und von dem es keinerlei Erfahrungswerte, Tests usw. gibt? 

Nunja, da kann man nur die Daumen drücken, dass dann im Überraschungsei das passende drin ist


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Oktober 2010)

er hat doch nach lieferung zwei wochen zeit sich das bike anzugucken...


----------



## the.saint (13. Oktober 2010)

Und bis März wirds wohl ziemlich sicher Tests, Probefahrmöglichkeiten geben.


----------



## DailyRaider (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs mir auf der Eurobike schon angeschaut und wenn es nicht passt, geht es einfach wieder zurück


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir auch mal 3 stück bestellt. konnte mich nicht für eine farbe entschieden........
Bis zur 17. KW kann man die Dinger bestimmt mal fahren und wenn nicht, dann hat man 30 Tage rückgabe recht.


----------



## Cawi (15. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch mal 3 stück bestellt. konnte mich nicht für eine farbe entschieden........
> Bis zur 17. KW kann man die Dinger bestimmt mal fahren und wenn nicht, dann hat man 30 Tage rückgabe recht.



du hast dir DREI canyon's bestellt um dann eine farbe zu wählen?!


----------



## Fischgesicht (15. Oktober 2010)

gute Idee mach ich auch. Hab nämlich keine Ahnung wie das Conker Brown beim Strive in echt ausschaut.


----------



## paradisoinferno (15. Oktober 2010)

...und wenn es 7 verschiedene Farbkombinationen gäbe, dann würdet ihr natürlich....



Werd gleich ma 18 bestellen, hier in der Stadt mich ma umhören, wer eins möchte (inkl. Probefahrt), der Rest geht zurück


----------



## Fischgesicht (15. Oktober 2010)

oh mann!!!

also ich weiß nicht wie mein Vorgänger das meinte aber bei mir war das natürlich ironie!!!

Es wird wahrscheinlich schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja sicher! Einfach Abholung angeben oder als Nachname. Dann muss man keine vorkasse leisten und ich geh mir die Räder zum jahreswechsel ansehen. Somit ist dann wenigstens ein Rad zum frühjahr für mich dabei.


----------



## Fischgesicht (15. Oktober 2010)

*platznehm*

Es ist vollbracht. Strive ES 9 in schwarz


----------



## JAY-L (15. Oktober 2010)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> *platznehm*
> 
> Es ist vollbracht. Strive ES 9 in schwarz



Hat ja lnage gedauert!


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Das war tot ernst. Eins ist ein 8er in schwarz für einen Freund. Beim 9er wusste ich nicht welches. Auf Anraten des Mitarbeiters bei Canyon habe ich dann beide bestellt. War nicht meine Idee.


----------



## Fischgesicht (15. Oktober 2010)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Hat ja lnage gedauert!



lange gedauert?

Weist du was lange ist?

KW 17 2011!!!


----------



## DailyRaider (15. Oktober 2010)

Kam es bei Canyon eigentlich auch schon vor das Bikes früher wie angekündigt gekommen sind? Beim Strive ist es von jetzt an noch ein halbes Jahr


----------



## Cawi (15. Oktober 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Kam es bei Canyon eigentlich auch schon vor das Bikes früher wie angekündigt gekommen sind? Beim Strive ist es von jetzt an noch ein halbes Jahr



Martert mich nicht aber ich freu mich fast drüber...
Student... Geld zusammen bekommen... 
Dann wird aus dem 8.0 vielleicht sogar ein 9.0 SL


----------



## Fischgesicht (15. Oktober 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Kam es bei Canyon eigentlich auch schon vor das Bikes früher wie angekündigt gekommen sind? Beim Strive ist es von jetzt an noch ein halbes Jahr



mein  2007er xc kam ein oder zwei wochen früher als angekündigt.

Das macht aber auch net zuviel aus.

Gruß


----------



## H.J. (16. Oktober 2010)

mal ne dumme Frage, das Gewicht für das frame*set* vom ES ist angegeben mit:      
Gewicht      2850 g (Frame). 
Ist das inkl. Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (17. Oktober 2010)

Strive ES 8 am Freitag bestellt  - mein erstes Canyon


----------



## Michael140 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gewicht ist ohne Dämpfer


----------



## DailyRaider (17. Oktober 2010)

Das wird eine laaaaaaaaaange Zeit im Wartezimmer...


----------



## eikee (17. Oktober 2010)

bin auch dabei. trailflow ^^


----------



## DailyRaider (17. Oktober 2010)

Das Traliflow wäre es bei mir auch geworden. Problem ist nur das ich 192cm und eine Schrittlänge von 90cm habe, da ist der L Rahmen wohl zu klein...


----------



## Loods (17. Oktober 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> bin auch dabei. trailflow ^^



Gute Entscheidung 
Was jetzt noch fehlt sind die Dinger in blau dazu:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Sixpack-Icon-AL-Plattform-Pedale::18407.html

Leider hab ich eigentlich keine Lust soviel Geld für Pedale auszugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eikee (17. Oktober 2010)

die pedale sind nett, aber echt n bissl teuer...


----------



## Stango (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir das Torque 8.0 Alpinist bestellt


----------



## wartool (20. Oktober 2010)

ich niste mich dann hier auch mal für die nächsten Monate ein... habe gestern ein Strive ESX9.0SL bestellt...


----------



## Ninja2007 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

möchte mir gern ein AM8.0 in schwarz bestellen.
Bei "Verfügbarkeit prüfen" stehen da ca. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit,
wie verbindlich ist diese Angabe wirklich?

Gruß


----------



## damanu (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab heut mein AM 7.0 in copper metallic bestellt.

Habt ihr vielleicht ne ahnung wie die farbe in echt aussieht? 
und ist diese schwarze anodisierte ,,Lackierung'' härter als normaler Lack?


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich nem dann auch mal Platz. KW51

Torque FRX 9.0 LDT.


----------



## Michael140 (20. Oktober 2010)

@damanu

Anionisiert ist unempfindlicher als Lack


----------



## the crasher (20. Oktober 2010)

damanu schrieb:


> Hab heut mein AM 7.0 in copper metallic bestellt.
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht ne ahnung wie die farbe in echt aussieht?




Also ich hab das AM 9.0 2010 in Copper und das schaut in echt nochmal besser aus als auf der Homepage!


----------



## Bartoy (20. Oktober 2010)

Hätte das Copper die vorzüge der Anodisierung, wäre mein zukünftiges AM ganz klar Copperfarben.


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. Oktober 2010)

Ähäm, ist hier noch frei? 

Was dagegen, wenn ich mich dazusetze?

Diese Unschlüssigkeit und das ganze Herumgesuche nach dem perfekten Rad zum richtigen Preis waren mir einfach zuviel. Jetzt habe ich mir zur Beruhigung der Nerven ein Strive 8.0 bestellt 

Und wer weiss, wenn ich es um Mitternacht küsse, verwandelt es sich vielleicht in ein Liteville 

Und hatte ich es schon erwähnt?  JEHOVA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (22. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ähäm, ist hier noch frei?
> 
> Was dagegen, wenn ich mich dazusetze?
> 
> ...


 

Wer braucht schon LV...? Seltsames LV-Volk.


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. Oktober 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon LV...? Seltsames LV-Volk.



Ich mag halt Engineursgetriebene Unternehmen (von denen es in dieser Branche ja auch noch ein paar andere gibt).

Meine Snowboards waren auch immer von Pogo  

Man muss halt aufpassen, dass man nicht ins Dogmatische abrutscht. 

Außerdem sind sich Canyon und Liteville in manchen Bereichen doch recht ähnlich. Z.B. das Konzept der Coladosenrohre oder der Torque und der 901 Rahmen.


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich mag halt Engineursgetriebene Unternehmen (von denen es in dieser Branche ja auch noch ein paar andere gibt).
> 
> Meine Snowboards waren auch immer von Pogo
> 
> ...


 

Aber bei den Preisen sind es Welten Bist du dir ein ordentliches 601 oder 901 aufgebaut hast biste auch 4500-5000Euro los.-.-


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. Oktober 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Aber bei den Preisen sind es Welten Bist du dir ein ordentliches 601 oder 901 aufgebaut hast biste auch 4500-5000Euro los.-.-



Schon klar, aber man darf doch träumen 

Außerdem gibt es ja auch gebrauchte Rahmen. Und alle Teile vom Strive passen theoretisch auch an ein 301 oder 601 (bis auf die Kurbel).


----------



## nullstein (22. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich mag halt *Engineursgetriebene *Unternehmen (von denen es in dieser Branche ja auch noch ein paar andere gibt).
> ...



Bitte bei was für Betrieben??


----------



## the.saint (22. Oktober 2010)

Engineur

Denglish für engineer und ingenieur


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7682689"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Engineur
> 
> Denglish für engineer und ingenieur



Mist. Passiert mir manchmal  

Meine bessere Hälfte ist Angelsächsin. Da fängt man halt irgendwann an zu mischen. Vorallem die Kinder sprechen mitunter etwas "Freestyle".


----------



## Michael140 (22. Oktober 2010)

Dann pass auf das du das Strive nicht versehentlich als rechtslenker bestellst! ;0)


----------



## chicken07 (23. Oktober 2010)

So, ich nehme auch mal Platz hier. Habe in der letzten Woche ein Grand Canyon CF 8.0 bestellt. Ist es eigentlich möglich, die Canyon-Barends, die auf den Fotos immer so schön an den Außenseiten des Lenkes pappen auch abzubestellen? Oder werden die von Canyon erst gar nicht montiert?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffF (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

setz mich hier ebenfalls mal dazu. 
Habe heute nach Ansicht und Probefahrt das Strive ES 9 bestellt.
Leider wird mein Aufenthalt hier im Wartezimmer noch lange dauern:
Bis KW 17 ... 

Steff


----------



## Bartoy (24. Oktober 2010)

@chicken07

Soweit ich weiß sind die Parts immer fix. D. h. alles was man umgebaut haben möchte geht nur zusätzlich und nachträglich.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Oktober 2010)

Ein Playzone für mich - KW52, na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob es tatsächlich zwischen den Jahren ein Geschenk regnet


----------



## _-lupin-_ (25. Oktober 2010)

Ein Strive ES 9.0 in black L bestellt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




habe ja noch hoffnung auf schnellere Lieferung .... träum ....


----------



## 4you2 (25. Oktober 2010)

MR, bin ganz ungenervet und warte entspannt bis 9.0 ins neue Jahr


----------



## _-lupin-_ (26. Oktober 2010)

...hier meine Winter/Übergangs/Warte-Radl (gestern erworben):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (26. Oktober 2010)

Und was hat Dein Winterspezi gekostet?


----------



## _-lupin-_ (26. Oktober 2010)

listenpreis ;-)


----------



## kickmaster (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach 4jähriger Canyon-Abstinenz - damals war es auch ein Eingelenker, das FX4000 - habe ich jetzt das Strive ES 9.0 in Braun geordert.
Ich wollte den Fuhrpark in Sachen Federweg etwas nach oben ausbauen.
Mal sehen, wie die Farbe in Natura aussieht.

Viele Grüße
Kicki


----------



## DailyRaider (31. Oktober 2010)

StriveCountdown: 171 Tage^^


----------



## Fischgesicht (31. Oktober 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> StriveCountdown: 171 Tage^^



gute Idee für meine Google Startseite


----------



## @ndy (1. November 2010)

So und ich werde jetzt zum ersten mal hier warten.... Nerve AM 9.0HS mal sehen wann das kommen wird..... Bis jetzt ja noch KW04......


----------



## Loods (3. November 2010)

Eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht aus Koblenz heute...

Canyon hat sich bei mir telefonisch gemeldet und mich auf den neuesten Stand meiner Bestellung gebracht 
Mein Trailflow kommt aber leider erst 2 Wochen später als geplant 

So ein Mist, isses bei den anderen Trailflowern hier auch so ?

Edit: Besonders würde es mich bei den Leuten interessieren, die in M bestellt haben. Die Verfügbarkeit auf der Homepage steht hier ja bei "keine Angabe"... vielleicht isses da ja noch viel schlimmer


----------



## DailyRaider (4. November 2010)

Aus guter Quelle weiss ich das dass Trailflow in L nach wie vor für KW 50 geplant ist


----------



## Loods (4. November 2010)

Wie meinst das, nach wie vor?
Erst wars ja KW47...


----------



## eikee (4. November 2010)

jau. KW 47 war der zu erst angegebene Liefertermin. Jetzt ists KW 49, für die, die schon bestellt hatten, als es noch KW 47 war.   schade, hab mich schon gefreut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DailyRaider (4. November 2010)

Das ist mir entgangen. Ich hab mir die Woche das Trailflow in L bestellt und in der Bestellbestätigung steht KW50. Ich rechne mit dem Bike in den nächsten 4 - 12 Wochen Mal sehen wie es ist, wenns passt wird das Strive wieder gestrichen.


----------



## whurr (5. November 2010)

Ich hab auch ein Trailflow in M bestellt und bei mir hat sich noch niemand gemeldet. 
Auf der Bestellbestätigung steht KW47.

Wann habt Ihr denn bestellt?
Bei mir war's am 13.10.


----------



## CallMeX (11. November 2010)

So, nehm jetzt hier auch mal Platz und mach mir n Bier auf

Gerade bestellt: AM 8.0 in sand blasted anodized black. Liefertermin KW4. (Wers glaubt wird selig), Ich denke aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass zum Saisonstart nächstes Jahr mein Schatz da ist.


----------



## DH-Man (14. November 2010)

So mach hier mal mit, Playzone bestellt


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2010)

DH-Man schrieb:


> So mach hier mal mit, Playzone bestellt



Gute Wahl!

hab zwischen dem Rockzone und Playzone geschwankt, hab aber heute beide im Showroom gesehen. Nur mal von der Optikseite...hab beode nebeneinander gesehen und gegen das Playzone sieht das Rockzone wie Spielzeug aus ;-) Was natürlich nichts über die Performance sagt...


----------



## oliver7701 (24. November 2010)

bekommt man hier zeitschriften im wartezimmer?

habe mir das AM 9.0 SL zum selbst abholen bestellt. als liefertermin wurde die 9. KW genannt. wenn ich hier mal so die erfahrungen von euch lese scheint das wohl eher utopie zu sein. schade 
hatte echt gehofft, dass es durch irgendeinen umstand schneller geht.


----------



## whurr (24. November 2010)

Ich mach mich gleich auf zur Post 

KW 47 war angegeben ... Versand am 19.11. ... DHL war am 20.11. da ... nur ich leider nicht.

 Das war keine Punktladung, sondern sogar einen Tag früher als versprochen


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. November 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> Ich mach mich gleich auf zur Post
> 
> KW 47 war angegeben ... Versand am 19.11. ... DHL war am 20.11. da ... nur ich leider nicht.
> 
> Das war keine Punktladung, sondern sogar einen Tag früher als versprochen



GEIL, was haste nochmal bestellt? Bitte mach Bilder  beim Auspacken oder wie auch immer!!!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kalama (24. November 2010)

@ralph1993:


whurr schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Trailflow in M bestellt und bei mir hat sich noch niemand gemeldet.
> Auf der Bestellbestätigung steht KW47.




@whurr: das ist doch ein witz! warum dauert alles beim strive noch sooo lange?? ich könnt :kotz:
...aber viel spaß mit deinem bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (24. November 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> @ralph1993:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah danke... GEIL ein Trailflow... ja ich muss noch bis Weihnachten warten dann habe ich alles Geld zusammen 

ps: Ich will auch das Trailflow aber in Größe L


----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

Kannada vielleicht einer mal sein trailflow wiegen? Mir kommt das Gewicht zu gering vor. Einfach bei Fressnapf auf die Waage stellen.


----------



## whurr (25. November 2010)

So, hier ein "Schnappschuss":





Sattel ist mein Standartsattel. Stütze ist eine Übergangslösung (27,2 mit Hülse).

Da das Foto ziemlich schlecht ist, was zu den Farben:
Das Canyon Logo passt prima zum Fox Logo auf der Gabel.
Die eloxierten Rahmenteile und der blaue Strich am Oberrohr passen gut zu den blauen Fox Teilen.
Der Blauton der Laufräder ist allerdings viel "satter" und passt nicht wirklich gut zum Rest.

Gewicht:
So wie es da steht: 16,4 (schwere Stütze und Pedale)
Ohne Laufräder und Pedale: 10,4


@kalama: Das Torque ist halt diese Jahr keine Neuentwicklung, im letzten Jahr wurde es auch erst im April geliefert. 
Aber hey, Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude  und das Wetter ist zur Zeit eh zum Heulen ...


----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

10,4 kg

Das ist mit hs ja nix


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. November 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> So, hier ein "Schnappschuss":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GEIL GEIL GEIL noch nochmal GEIL!

Das sieht viel besser als auf der Website aus!!! Vorallem die Gabel... kannste noch ein paar Fotos von anderen Blickwinkeln machen? Da man ja leider auf der Website nur eine Seite sehen kann.

Ich wünsche dir viel spaß damit, du glücklicher ;-)


----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

Ich bin immer noch platt wegen des Gewichtes. Da kann man ja für kleines Geld durch Tausch der Laufräder auf 14,5 kg kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (25. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch platt wegen des Gewichtes. Da kann man ja für kleines Geld durch Tausch der Laufräder auf 14,5 kg kommen.



Dann is aber die Geile Blaue Farbe weg


----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

Die 29er von sunringel sind auch blau und recht leicht. Dazu noch pro 2 und alles ist schön blau


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Die 29er von sunringel sind auch blau und recht leicht. Dazu noch pro 2 und alles ist schön blau



Ich find keine bei denen auf der Homepage in blau.. schick mir doch bitte mal einen Link.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch platt wegen des Gewichtes. Da kann man ja für kleines Geld durch Tausch der Laufräder auf 14,5 kg kommen.



mooooment... die laufräder wiegen keine 6 kg abzgl. pedale... da sind ja auch noch reifen und schläuche drauf  durch laufrädertausch lassen sich selbst mit viiiiieeeel geld keine 2 kg sparen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. November 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> mooooment... die laufräder wiegen keine 6 kg abzgl. pedale... da sind ja auch noch reifen und schläuche drauf  durch laufrädertausch lassen sich selbst mit viiiiieeeel geld keine 2 kg sparen.



mh stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

~ 4,5 kg für Pedale und lrs inkl Gummis ist nicht möglich?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2010)

dann wären wir bei 15. irgendwie ist das sowieso komisch. was heißt denn "16,5 kg inkl. *schwerer stütze*..."? der montageständer? wieso wiegt man den mit?
bremsscheiben sind auch noch dabei. also wenn das rad 16,5 kg wiegt, bleibe ich dabei, dass 2 kg mit laufrädertausch nicht zu schaffen sind. laufräder sind für mich naben-felgen-speichen.


----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

1,8 kg lrs
1,6 kg mäntel
0,6 kg Schläuche (fehlten mir auch)
0,4 kg Pedale 
0,5 kg Scheiben ( die hatte ich vergessen)
+ 10,5 ohne diese Teile
15,4

Immerhin auch nicht schlecht und das trotz hs. Damit wäre das Alpinist nicht mehr sooo interessant. Es ist bestimmt auch um 200g schwerer wegen des Lacks b


----------



## monkey10 (25. November 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> Gewicht:
> So wie es da steht: 16,4 (schwere Stütze und Pedale)
> Ohne Laufräder und Pedale: 10,4



Danke für die gemessene Daten 

Interessant wäre trotzdem noch:
- Welche Rahmengröße?
- Welche "schwere Stütze" (die originale)?
- welche Pedale (bzw wie schwer)?

die Pedale können doch nicht 900g wiegen  Hast du sonst noch etwas verändert in bezug auf den Originalaufbau?



Michael140 schrieb:


> 1,8 kg lrs
> 1,6 kg mäntel
> 0,6 kg Schläuche (fehlten mir auch)
> 0,4 kg Pedale
> ...



Hab gerade eine ähnliche Rechnung gemacht. Wobei ich bereits einen stabilen 1,67 kg Enduro-LRS besitze, daher bräuchte ich eigentlich den LRS im Alpinist nicht.

In meiner Rechnung habe ich aber 1,8kg für die Reifen gerechnet (BB/MM), dafür aber für die Schläuche nur 0,26kg.

Somit würde ich auf etwa 15,1kg kommen ohne Spielzeugreifen *freu*



Michael140 schrieb:


> Immerhin auch nicht schlecht und das trotz hs. Damit wäre das Alpinist nicht mehr sooo interessant.



Der Vorteil liegt beim Alpinist eindeutig bei der Talas. Bin auch das Vertride 2010 mit Totem (ohne Absenkung) gefahren. Bin aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich bei steilen & technischen 1000-2000hm Uphills auf eine Absenkung verzichten will 

Hmm.. also Talas vs. Hammerschmidt...



Michael140 schrieb:


> Es ist bestimmt auch um 200g schwerer wegen des Lacks b





Kannst ja auch das Alpinist schwarz eloxiert bestellen... bzw du hast dir doch schon eines bestellt???


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. November 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Danke für die gemessene Daten
> 
> Interessant wäre trotzdem noch:
> - Welche Rahmengröße?
> ...



Talas vs. hammerschmidt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

Bei langen Strecken begauf kannst du mit einem spanngurt mehr Absenkung realisieren als nur die 130 mm der talas.


----------



## Brinsen (25. November 2010)

Canyon Torque 5.0 Playzone heute bestellt, Liefertermin lt. HP KW 52.. hoffe das stimmt auch.
Was habt ihr für erfahrungen?


----------



## monkey10 (25. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Bei langen Strecken begauf kannst du mit einem spanngurt mehr Absenkung realisieren als nur die 130 mm der talas.



Schon klar 

Aber wie oft machst du das, wenn in deiner Gruppe lauter Leute mit Talas & U-Turn System unterwegs sind? Bei uns fährt einer mit einer MZ 66 unterwegs. Den Spanngurt verwendet er nur bei den alpinen Touren, bei denen es wirklich lang und mühsam bergauf geht..

Sonst verkrümmt er sich lieber.. oder schiebt


----------



## whurr (26. November 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> was heißt denn "16,5 kg inkl. *schwerer stütze*..."? der montageständer?



Stütze = Sattelstütze

Ich hatte das "halbe Bike" beim Zusammenbauen an die Wage gehangen und deshalb den Wert verfügbar.

Ich hab's jetzt noch mal mit der orginalen Sattelstütze und dem orginalen Sattel gewogen und der Unterschied ist nicht wirklich existent.

Größe M im orginal Auslieferungszustand mit CrankBrothers 5050 X Pedalen (laut BikeComponents 618g) sind's 16,6 kg.

Gewogen habe ich mit einer ParkTools Wage in der freien Hand. Das Ganze ist also mit einer Toleranz von mindestens +- 200g zu sehen.

Weitere Werte, die ich noch vom Zusammenbau habe und die den Gramm-Rechnern eventuell helfen könnten :
Hinterrad komplett mit Schlauch, Mantel, Ritzelpacket und Bremsscheibe: 3,1 kg
Vorderrad komplett mit Schlauch, Mantel und Bremsscheibe: 2,2 kg


----------



## Ralph1993 (26. November 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> Stütze = Sattelstütze
> 
> Ich hatte das "halbe Bike" beim Zusammenbauen an die Wage gehangen und deshalb den Wert verfügbar.
> 
> ...



cool, kannst du bitte noch mehr bilder vom deinem Trailflow machen? mehrere Ansichten... ich will ma sehen wie das bike aussieht ,da es ja auf der homepage keine 360° ansicht gibt


----------



## J00lz (27. November 2010)

au ja, bitte mehr Bilder vom trailflow


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. November 2010)

Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz:

Nerve XC 9.0 W in Größe M gestern in Koblenz bestellt. Liefertermin soll KW 3 sein.

Beratung und Kundenfreundlichkeit war für mein Empfinden gut, der Mann am PC hinten hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben mir den Unterschied zwischen den xtr, xt und normalen Shimano Klickpedalen zu erklären und auch sonst war ich zufrieden!


----------



## Ralph1993 (28. November 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz:
> 
> Nerve XC 9.0 W in Größe M gestern in Koblenz bestellt. Liefertermin soll KW 3 sein.
> 
> Beratung und Kundenfreundlichkeit war für mein Empfinden gut, der Mann am PC hinten hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben mir den Unterschied zwischen den xtr, xt und normalen Shimano Klickpedalen zu erklären und auch sonst war ich zufrieden!



Hübscher Flitzer


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. November 2010)

Ich weiß 

Mavic SLR Laufräder

SRAM XO

Steckachse

Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze

und 120 mm Federweg vorne und hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (28. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> cool, kannst du bitte noch mehr bilder vom  deinem Trailflow machen? mehrere Ansichten... ich will ma sehen wie das  bike aussieht ,da es ja auf der homepage keine 360° ansicht gibt





J00lz schrieb:


> au ja, bitte mehr Bilder vom trailflow



Wie gewünscht ... hab' mich um einen Rundumblick bemüht.
Den selbstgebastelten Mudflap an der Gabel müßt Ihr Euch einfach wegdenken


----------



## Loods (28. November 2010)

geiles Teil, jetzt kann ichs noch weniger erwarten!
Aber mit der Auslieferung in Größe L scheints ja ein paar Probleme zu geben, oder hat schon jemand ein L ?
Auf der Homepage ist die Verfügbarkeit auch wieder um 2 Wochen nach hinten gewandert, ich hoffe das hat keine Auswirkungen auf bestehende Bestellungen...


----------



## Ralph1993 (28. November 2010)

RICHTIG GEIL!... ich werde es Weihnachten rum auch in größe L bestellen  was ist ein Mudflap?

Danke für die Bilder  schon die ersten runden damit gedreht?

achja und war der CANYON Kettenstrebenschutz dabei? oder musstest du den extra dazu kaufen? weil ich finden den nicht mehr im Canyon online shop...  habe schon eine E-mail geschrieben, aber noch keine antwort. naja Wochenende halt.. (geschrieben Freitag mittag)


----------



## whurr (28. November 2010)

Der Mudflap ist der "Spritzschutz", den Du an der Gabel siehst. Gibt's aus Neopren für ca. 20 EUR ... kann man sich aber auch prima aus einem alten Schlauch basteln.

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist meines Wissen immer bei den Canyon Bikes dabei.

Hab's bis jetzt leider erst auf einige Mini-Runden vor'm Haus geschafft.
Fühlt sich super an ... aber wirklich bewerten kann man davon natürlich nichts.


----------



## Ralph1993 (28. November 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> Der Mudflap ist der "Spritzschutz", den Du an der Gabel siehst. Gibt's aus Neopren für ca. 20 EUR ... kann man sich aber auch prima aus einem alten Schlauch basteln.
> 
> Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist meines Wissen immer bei den Canyon Bikes dabei.
> 
> ...



i.wie ist der Mudflap für mich unlogisch?  was soll da vor spritzern geschützt werden?^^ deine beine werden ja trotzdem voll angespritzt wenn du schnell fährst im regen zum beispiel.

ah ok dann passt es ja 

ja solltest du die ersten eindrücke haben, bitte sofort melden 

Danke schon mal


----------



## whurr (28. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> i.wie ist der Mudflap für mich unlogisch?  was soll da vor spritzern geschützt werden?^^ deine beine werden ja trotzdem voll angespritzt wenn du schnell fährst im regen zum beispiel.



Das Vorderrad "schmeißt" den Dreck (ganz lecker bei Kuh-, Pferde- oder Hundesch.) nach vorne durch die Gabel. 
Das ganze macht dann eine schöne Kurvenbahn nach oben und landet 1A in Deinem Gesicht (oder auch lecker auf dem Mundstück vom Trinkrucksack).
Je mehr Federweg die Gabel hat, desto mehr Platz zum "durchschmeissen", desto mehr Mocke im Gesicht.
Der Mudflap kann das zwar nicht 100%ig verhindern ... aber so um 80% lindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (28. November 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad "schmeißt" den Dreck (ganz lecker bei Kuh-, Pferde- oder Hundesch.) nach vorne durch die Gabel.
> Das ganze macht dann eine schöne Kurvenbahn nach oben und landet 1A in Deinem Gesicht (oder auch lecker auf dem Mundstück vom Trinkrucksack).
> Je mehr Federweg die Gabel hat, desto mehr Platz zum "durchschmeissen", desto mehr Mocke im Gesicht.
> Der Mudflap kann das zwar nicht 100%ig verhindern ... aber so um 80% lindern.



ja toll dann klatscht es hinten auf den schutz drauf und es verteilt sicht überall. wenn es dann durch die gabel durch geschmießen wird dann liegt es ja wieder auf dem boden  passt^^. da hilft eher ein schutzblech am rahmen oder am vorderrad


----------



## Loods (28. November 2010)

Mit ein bisschen mehr Federweg als auf deinem Bild kann der Dreck aber recht steil nach oben durch die Gabel fliegen. Er fliegt zwar auch nach etwas nach vorne, aber wenn man nicht grad halbes Schritttempo fährt holt man die Drecksbatzen in der Luft mit dem Gesicht wieder ein, und dann wirds unangenehm...


----------



## Ralph1993 (28. November 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen mehr Federweg als auf deinem Bild kann der Dreck aber recht steil nach oben durch die Gabel fliegen. Er fliegt zwar auch nach etwas nach vorne, aber wenn man nicht grad halbes Schritttempo fährt holt man die Drecksbatzen in der Luft mit dem Gesicht wieder ein, und dann wirds unangenehm...


1.das is net mein bike XD
2. bringt doch so ein schutz dann auch nix wenn es nach oben fliegt XD bitte zeigt mir ein video oder sonst was, wo man das sieht wie das funzen soll


----------



## cliomare (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

kann man bei Canyon irgendwo den Status seiner Bestellung abfragen?
Mein Torque hätte diese Woche geliefert werden sollen, würde jetzt gerne wissen wann ich mit der Lieferung tatsächlich rechnen kann?

Kann man das online nachschauen?

Grüße


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> 1.das is net mein bike XD
> 2. bringt doch so ein schutz dann auch nix wenn es nach oben fliegt XD bitte zeigt mir ein video oder sonst was, wo man das sieht wie das funzen soll



Jeezus! Mit Verlaub, kauf Dir erst einmal ein Mountainbike und fahr damit mit Schmackes durch den Matsch, dann hast Du's gleich verstanden  

Ist wirklich nicht so schwierig und die meisten kommen selber drauf (auch ohne Videobeweis). Und: Es funzt.


----------



## albertschweizer (29. November 2010)

So, dann nehme ich auch mal platz. allerdings schon vor 4 wochen bestellt.

Canyon Torque 5.0

geplant ist KW 52

hat schon wer news ob das eingehalten werden kann?


grüße


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. November 2010)

Du meinst wohl eher:

Weiß schon jemand, wieviele Wochen das länger dauert?


----------



## kreet (29. November 2010)

Habe auch vor ca. 4 Wochen bestellt: Trailflow M KW 50.. habe heute nochmal hingeschrieben und bekam als Antwort, das nachwievor KW50 geplant ist.. sieht also bisher ganz gut aus.


----------



## oliver7701 (29. November 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht ... hab' mich um einen Rundumblick bemüht.
> Den selbstgebastelten Mudflap an der Gabel müßt Ihr Euch einfach wegdenken



sieht wirklich verdammt fett aus mit den blauen felgen. ist mir im katalog schon aufgefallen.   

und das du dein neues bike erst mal ins wohnzimmer stellst macht dich auch sympathisch ;-)


----------



## whurr (29. November 2010)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> und das du dein neues bike erst mal ins wohnzimmer stellst macht dich auch sympathisch ;-)



na klar, wohin denn sonst bei dem Wetter ... im Keller ist es doch viel zu kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank1337 (30. November 2010)

Mahlzeit,
habe letzte Woche ein Grand Canyon AL bestellt, Liefertermin ist laut Rechnung KW49.
Hoffe Canyon kann das auch einhalten


----------



## Del2k (30. November 2010)

Rockzone in M

Abholen tu ichs hoffentlich in der KW52. Dann passts auch noch gut für nen Foto unterm Christbaum....


----------



## oliver7701 (1. Dezember 2010)

ich höre hier immer KW-noch in diesem jahr im zusammenhang mit der aussage "gerade bestellt" .... warum muss ich bis kw 9 warten?!


----------



## Frank1337 (1. Dezember 2010)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> ich höre hier immer KW-noch in diesem jahr im zusammenhang mit der aussage "gerade bestellt" .... warum muss ich bis kw 9 warten?!



Auch du wirst dein Canyon schon noch bekommen 
Bis dahin wirst du dich mit einem anderen Bike beschäftigen können?

Hat von euch schon mal jemand per VK gezahlt und kann mir sagen
ob man eine Geld-Eingangsbestätigung bekommt?


----------



## kreet (1. Dezember 2010)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Auch du wirst dein Canyon schon noch bekommen
> Bis dahin wirst du dich mit einem anderen Bike beschäftigen können?
> 
> Hat von euch schon mal jemand per VK gezahlt und kann mir sagen
> ob man eine Geld-Eingangsbestätigung bekommt?



Ja kriegt man:



> Sehr geehrte/er ***** ,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Überweisung des Rechnungsbetrags.
> Ihre Zahlung ist heute bei uns eingetroffen und wurde umgehend Ihrem Auftrag zugeordnet.
> ...


----------



## Frank1337 (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lang das dauern wird


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. Dezember 2010)

Trailflow in M ist sofort verfügbar!


----------



## Loods (2. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Trailflow in M ist sofort verfügbar!



Find ich auch super so! Falls mir mein L zu groß ist hab ich wenigstens schnell Ersatz


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. Dezember 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Find ich auch super so! Falls mir mein L zu groß ist hab ich wenigstens schnell Ersatz



Wie groß biste und wie lang ist deine innenbein seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (2. Dezember 2010)

Abend zusammen,


mein Rad kommt KW 51. Gibts die möglichkeit zu sagen das ich es 4 Wochen später brauche oder so? 

Gruß


----------



## Loods (2. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Wie groß biste und wie lang ist deine innenbein seite?



Bin so um 1,87 groß, meine Schrittlänge weiß ich grad nicht mehr genau.
Kannst du wohl Erfahrungswerte vom L präsentieren?
Jedenfalls war ich ein knappes Stück über der Grenze von M zu L.
Da ich mitm Radl nicht nur freeridig bergab unterwegs bin sondern eher Touren mit knackigen Downhills zwischendurch fahre wollte ich erstmal das L testen. Mal sehen wie man drauf sitzt.


----------



## Frank1337 (2. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> 
> mein Rad kommt KW 51. Gibts die möglichkeit zu sagen das ich es 4 Wochen später brauche oder so?
> ...



Hä?
Dein Bike soll KW 51 kommen, du willst es aber erst nächstes Jahr?
Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, dann bist du ziemlich
der einzige, der sein Bike später haben möchte als es lieferbar ist 

Musst du mal bei Canyon anfragen, aber wie wärs mit Bestellung stornieren und neu bestellen?


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Dezember 2010)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Hä?
> Dein Bike soll KW 51 kommen, du willst es aber erst nächstes Jahr?
> Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, dann bist du ziemlich
> der einzige, der sein Bike später haben möchte als es lieferbar ist
> ...


 

Mein anderes Spassmobil muss erst repariert werden. Jetzt kann ichs nicht verkaufen. Und wie man weiss, haben Azubis nicht soviel Geld..


----------



## Frank1337 (2. Dezember 2010)

ok, wusste ja nicht, dass es am Geld liegt, aber red einfach mal mit denen?!


----------



## chicken07 (2. Dezember 2010)

Versuchs einfach! Mehr als "Nein" hast Du nicht zu befürchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (2. Dezember 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Bin so um 1,87 groß, meine Schrittlänge weiß ich grad nicht mehr genau.
> Kannst du wohl Erfahrungswerte vom L präsentieren?
> Jedenfalls war ich ein knappes Stück über der Grenze von M zu L.
> Da ich mitm Radl nicht nur freeridig bergab unterwegs bin sondern eher Touren mit knackigen Downhills zwischendurch fahre wollte ich erstmal das L testen. Mal sehen wie man drauf sitzt.



Also ich bin 1,90m groß innenschritt länge von 94cm und das mit jungen 17 jahren 

Also auf dem großen wirste besser länger fahren, auf dem kleinen ist das handling besser, das ist so gering das merken vielleicht die absoluten profis, aber hier stand schon ma was warum manche M nehmen und manche L. Habe auch schon gehört welche mit 1,87m M fahren, Ich werde es mir aber in L bestellen, da ich noch waschen werde denk ich und ich es in 5 Jahren oder vielleicht mit paar anderen Parts auch noch fahren möchte. Wenn du dir sicher bist das L taugt dir, dann bleib dabei am schluss enttäuscht dich das M und dann haste eine rießen umtausch blabla geschichte.


----------



## Frank1337 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin 1,89m und und Schrittlänge ist bei mir 90cm.
Habe letztes Jahr mein XC in L bestellt und das passt prima, also hab ich mein Grand Canyon AL auch in Größe L bestellt


----------



## Loods (3. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,90m groß innenschritt länge von 94cm und das mit jungen 17 jahren
> 
> Also auf dem großen wirste besser länger fahren, auf dem kleinen ist das handling besser, das ist so gering das merken vielleicht die absoluten profis, aber hier stand schon ma was warum manche M nehmen und manche L. Habe auch schon gehört welche mit 1,87m M fahren, Ich werde es mir aber in L bestellen, da ich noch waschen werde denk ich und ich es in 5 Jahren oder vielleicht mit paar anderen Parts auch noch fahren möchte. Wenn du dir sicher bist das L taugt dir, dann bleib dabei am schluss enttäuscht dich das M und dann haste eine rießen umtausch blabla geschichte.



Sicher bin ich mir bei L leider auch nicht, aber ich hoff mal das Beste. Heute wurde es endlich verschickt, freu mich schon richtig drauf. Leider ist bei dem Wetter der Ausnutzungsgrad nicht allzu hoch


----------



## Ralph1993 (4. Dezember 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Sicher bin ich mir bei L leider auch nicht, aber ich hoff mal das Beste. Heute wurde es endlich verschickt, freu mich schon richtig drauf. Leider ist bei dem Wetter der Ausnutzungsgrad nicht allzu hoch


ah coole sache, ja leider das wetter spielt nicht mit  aber hauptsache man hat es zuhause kann jeden tag einmal streicheln und nächsten sommer gehts dann voll los


----------



## oliver7701 (4. Dezember 2010)

da ich der schlechteste warter auf der welt bin hab ich dem bike in koblenz noch mal einen besuch abgestattet 

nerve am 9 sl


----------



## eikee (4. Dezember 2010)

ich darf mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hier nochmal was für all die tapferen Warter unter euch:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=foto0916wm0j.jpg


----------



## Loods (4. Dezember 2010)

Immer nur diese sauberen Bilder 
Ich nehm mir mal vor von meinem erst ein Bild zu schießen, wenns ordentlich eingeweiht wurde.


----------



## Focke_Wulf (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
nun möchte ich mich auch zum Wartzimmer2011 dazugesellen.
Habe ein Nerve AM5 bestellt. Kommt 4.KW
L für 1,90m und 92SL.
Wollte eigentlich das schwarze. Bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz (XL vs. L) hat mich aber das Orange überzeugt. War im Netz vorher gar nicht so schön rübergekommen.

Also jetzt erstmal warten..... 


übrigens: ein tolles Forum habt ihr hier, hat mir schon bei der Wahl sehr geholfen


----------



## Frank1337 (5. Dezember 2010)

Focke_Wulf schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich das schwarze. Bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz (XL vs. L) hat mich aber das Orange überzeugt. War im Netz vorher gar nicht so schön rübergekommen.



pure orange?
Die Farbe ist der Hammer, hab mein Nerve XC auch in der Farbe 
Warte jetzt aber auf mein schwarzes Grand Canyon

Edit: Mein Grand Canyon wurde heute an DHL übergeben, dann kann ich mich wohl diese Woche noch aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden


----------



## Loods (6. Dezember 2010)

So Leute, was will man mehr. Trailflow und Lifecycles sind heute in mein Zuhause eingezogen! Einer der besten Tage seit langem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kandelflitzer (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann der neue Katalog 2011 zum Download bereitsteht?


----------



## Frank1337 (7. Dezember 2010)

Kandelflitzer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann der neue Katalog 2011 zum Download bereitsteht?



keine Ahnung, ich hab mir meinen gestern bestellt!
und hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer!!









Habe gleich den Racing Ralph hinten gegen einen NN getauscht!


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Dezember 2010)

Werde mich nun auch mal outen, nach langem Überlegen habe ich mir vergangene Woche das Torque FRX 9.0 LTD in Größe L bestellt.

Es soll ja planmäßig in der 51. KW geliefert werden, jedoch wurde mit auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt, dass es voraussichtlich einige Tage eher kommt. Bin schon voller Vorfreude.


----------



## Ld80 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehme auch mal Platz. Habe mir das Nerve AM 8 in black forest  green bestellt  Soll KW 7 geliefert werden...


----------



## ben14 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehme auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer. 
Ich habe mir das Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL bestellt.
Liefertermin sollte ca. KW 7 sein.


----------



## Suicyclist (9. Dezember 2010)

Wollte mir mein neues Torque FRX 9.0 eigentlich erst nach Weihnachten bestellen. Als bei Größe L dann gestern abend die Lieferterminanzeige von 51. auf 8. KW sprang, hab' ich Panik bekommen und heute morgen mein gewünschtes FRX in M bestellt. Liefertermin laut Bestellbestätigung: immer noch die 51. KW.
Aufatmen!

Und siehe da: Heute abend hiess es dann auch bei M: 8. statt 51. KW!

Also: alles richtig gemacht!!!

Und das beste: Wir haben schon die 49.!!!


----------



## Focke_Wulf (11. Dezember 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Wollte mir mein neues Torque FRX 9.0 eigentlich erst nach Weihnachten bestellen. Als bei Größe L dann gestern abend die Lieferterminanzeige von 51. auf 8. KW sprang, hab' ich Panik bekommen und heute morgen mein gewünschtes FRX in M bestellt. Liefertermin laut Bestellbestätigung: immer noch die 51. KW.
> Aufatmen!
> 
> Und siehe da: Heute abend hiess es dann auch bei M: 8. statt 51. KW!
> ...



Dann kriegste ja Deinen Sitz hier im Wartezimmer gar nicht richtig warm ;-)


----------



## Suicyclist (11. Dezember 2010)

Focke_Wulf schrieb:


> Dann kriegste ja Deinen Sitz hier im Wartezimmer gar nicht richtig warm ;-)



Wolle mer's hoffe!
Die Hammerschmidt liegt auch schon hier und wartet ungeduldig auf ihren Einbau...


----------



## Loods (11. Dezember 2010)

So, wie versprochen hier mal ein erstes nicht im Wohnzimmer rumsteh Bild . Das war die dreckigste Tour, die ich jemals gefahren bin, glaub ich. Das Bild ist nach dem ersten Aufstieg entstanden, deshalb bin ich noch recht sauber.









Das Torque hat meine Erwartungen bzgl. Uphill-Tauglichkeit weit übertroffen. ich habe absolut kein Wippen beim Pedalieren gemerkt und konnte auch gut mal aufs Pro Pedal verzichten. Auf dem Korber Downhill waren leider nicht die gewünschten Bodenverhältnisse um das Rad mal bergab auszureizen. Teilweise gings nicht mal mehr zu Fuß weiter ohne auf dem Hintern zu landen. Der größte Dämpfer (ja, noch größer als der DHX) war aber wohl direkt zu Beginn der Tour als ich eine unter Wasser stehende Unterführung als Pfütze gedeutet habe und plötzlich schienbeintief im kalten Nass stand. Aber zurück nach Hause war keine Option, das Fahrrad musste ja getestet werden . Also falls ich morgen tot im Bett lieg weiß ich warum.
Viel Spaß an alle, die auch bei dem Wetter unterwegs sind !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade die Homepage von Canyon gecheckt, mein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD ist nun erst in der 52. KW lieferbar, verdammt!!!


----------



## ben14 (13. Dezember 2010)

Wo kann ich die KW Woche nachschauen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Dezember 2010)

du gehst auf die bikes und dann auf verfügbarkeit prüfen.


----------



## ben14 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub ich bin blind, ich finde nachdem ich auf das Bike geklickt habe keine Verfügbarkeitsprüfung.


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Dezember 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2096

unter dem bild des rades, 1. Farbe wählen, 2. Rahmengröße finden, *3. Verfügbarkeit prüfen*.


----------



## ben14 (13. Dezember 2010)

Das gibt's bei mir nicht. 

Kannst du mir helfen? Was für eine KW hat das Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Dezember 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2058

alle Rahmengrößen 5. KW


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Verfügbarkeitsprüfung ist ein Zusatz hinzugefügt wurden: "Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen.  Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen  dieser Termine nicht betroffen.", dass bedeutet für mich eventuell eine unveränderte Lieferung in der 51. KW, juhu!


----------



## evilMonkeey (13. Dezember 2010)

So heute mein Torque Trailflow kurzerhand bestellt. Vor Weihnachten sollte es angeblich noch kommen.(7-10Tage meinte der Herr am Telefon).
Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie wenn ich Parts tauschen? Vorbau,Lenker,Sattelstütze...da dürfte sich doch nix ändern?


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (14. Dezember 2010)

Es ist vollbracht! 
Hab´ mich endlich durchgerungen und ein Strive ES 9.0 in L / anodized black bestellt, ehe die Verfügbarkeit noch weiter in Richtung 2012 schwindet...
Jetzt ist wohlinge Vorfreude, aber auch noch etwas Sparen angesagt! 

Viele Grüß[email protected],
der AMfaenger


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Dezember 2010)

Gestern habe ich einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten.

Die angegebene Sattelstütze Easton EA70 ist nicht lieferbar, deswegen wird nun die Thomson Elite verbaut, damit die angegebenen Liefertermine gehalten werden können.


----------



## evilMonkeey (15. Dezember 2010)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten.
> 
> Die angegebene Sattelstütze Easton EA70 ist nicht lieferbar, deswegen wird nun die Thomson Elite verbaut, damit die angegebenen Liefertermine gehalten werden können.




Woooot...ich hoffe das gilt für alle Canyon`s hab mir vorgestern nen Torque Trailflow bestellt da ist ja auch die Easton dran. Das wäre ja mega geil, da ich die easton eh nicht so pralle finde.


----------



## mok2905 (15. Dezember 2010)

gestern abend ein torque rockzone bestellt, hoffentlich kommt es bald


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Dezember 2010)

Bald ist es schon soweit. Mein Rad wurde versendet.
Frx Ltd. see you in a few days..


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2010)

So, ich bin raus, mein Canyon kam gestern zu mir, jetzt steht es im Wohnzimmer und ersetzt den Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Dezember 2010)

Dein Canyon Torque FRX LTD kam gestern???
Wo sind die Bilder....gestern war doch Sonntag..!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben14 (20. Dezember 2010)

Her mit den Bildern!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe noch bis zur KW 3... ist wie Weihnachten, Geburtstag, Ostern und Pfingsten zusammen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ja das kam gestern gegen 12.00. bin total erschrocken, weil es plötzlich geklingelt hat und ich niemanden erwartet habe. Es war die Post, welche aufgrund der Witterungsverhälntnisse Sonderschichten einlegt, damit das Arbeitspensum bewältigt werden kann.

Bilder kann ich heute Nachmittag einstellen, wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin. Die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall sehr speziell und gar nicht so wie auf der Homepage. Außerdem hat meine Pumpe gefehlt!


----------



## Ralph1993 (20. Dezember 2010)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat meine Dämpferpumpe gefehlt!





Ich hoffe du weißt was du da grad geschrieben hast oder?


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du weißt was du da grad geschrieben hast oder?



Vielleicht hat er ja selbst eine und ist nicht unbedingt auf die von Canyon angewiesen? Eine Dämpferpumpe sollte in einem gepflegtem MTB Haushalt nicht fehlen!


----------



## Gades (20. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub ralph1993 denkt eher daran, dass der dämpfer und auch die gabel coil sind. ich wäre da auch fast drauf reingefallen, dass man da überhaupt keine dämpferpunpe braucht. allerdings gibts am dämpfer noch den ausgleichgehälter und der funktioniert halt mit luft


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, ich hatte überlesen um was für ein Modell es sich handelt... aber trotzdem hat er noch vorne die Foxgabel, in der *keine* Luft ist:



> *IRIDIUM-SHOX-PUMPE*
> 
> Zu jedem Mountainbike legen wir kostenlos eine Dämpferpumpe bei.  So können Sie das Fahrwerk problemlos auf Ihr Körpergewicht einstellen.  Zum sicheren Transport lassen wir die Luft aus der Gabel ab  nutzen  Sie daher bitte die Dämpferpumpe vor der ersten Probefahrt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2010)

Um die Angelegenheit mit der Pumpe zu klären, habe ich angerufen und der Mitarbeiter teilte mir mit, dass er sich darum kümmert.
30 Minuten später habe ich eine email bekommen, dass ich keine Pumpe bekomme, weil bei dem Dämpfer eine Stahlfeder verbaut ist.

Daraufhin habe ich erneut angerufen und gefragt was die Stahlfeder mit dem Ausgleichgehälter zu tun hat und wie ich den luftdruck ohne pumpe verändern soll.

Jetzt haben Sie eine nachgeschickt.


----------



## Ralph1993 (20. Dezember 2010)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Um die Angelegenheit mit der Pumpe zu klären, habe ich angerufen und der Mitarbeiter teilte mir mit, dass er sich darum kümmert.
> 30 Minuten später habe ich eine email bekommen, dass ich keine Pumpe bekomme, weil bei dem Dämpfer eine Stahlfeder verbaut ist.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich erneut angerufen und gefragt was die Stahlfeder mit dem Ausgleichgehälter zu tun hat und wie ich den luftdruck ohne pumpe verändern soll.
> ...




an den ausgleichbehälter habe ich nicht gedacht 

so dann ma her mit den bildern.. und mach bitte paar mehr bilder   vielleicht auch paar nahaufnahmen?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2010)

So hier ein paar bilder, mehr hab ich nicht geschafft, zu viel zu tun

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/1000159xu.jpg/

http://img703.imageshack.us/i/1000161.jpg/

http://img704.imageshack.us/i/1000160aa.jpg/


----------



## Siggi81 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hat das Radl schon Zimmertemperatur? Es sieht teilweise beschlagen aus.
Ansonsten sieht es "sehr" raw aus.


----------



## Loods (20. Dezember 2010)

Das sieht schon viel "rawer" aus als auf der Homepage.


----------



## evilMonkeey (20. Dezember 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Das sieht schon viel "rawer" aus als auf der Homepage.



wow find aber das ding is rattenscharf 
sieht klasse aus. Finds sooooooooo ******* das es das trailflow nicht in raw gibt. 

Ich würde noch den Vorbau durch was kürzeres tauschen und das plastikschutzding am ritzel abmachen. sonst is das ding echt perfekt


----------



## Suicyclist (20. Dezember 2010)

Sieht seeehr geil aus in raw!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2010)

Das Rad hat schon seit gestern Zimmertemperatur, es sieht so beschlagen aus. find ich aber sehr interessant die farbe, sieht man selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (20. Dezember 2010)

welchen sattel hast denn da drauf? ich bin auf der suche nach dem den ich auf meinem nerve es von 08 hatte (hatten die torques 2007 auch schon) irgend so ein selle italia gel kevlar ding. glaub nicht das ich mit dem shiver am playzone so zurecht komme - hoffen wir mal das beste

achja, wartezimmer 2011 ;-) - mein playzone sollte in kw 52 kommen (in braun) ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Dezember 2010)

Sattel ist ein Selle Italia SL Kit Carbonio.

P.S. Der Plastikring am Ritzel kommt noch ab, wollte es nur mal schnell zusammenbauen um euch die Bilder zu posten.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Dezember 2010)

Somit verabschiede ich mich auch. Paketfritze kam vor einer Stunde. Bilder kommen noch.
Da das Plastikritzel nicht mit roher Gewalt abging werde ich Heute Abend geschwind die Kassette demontieren..


----------



## TheWho88 (21. Dezember 2010)

jetz gehts aber schlag auf schlag ;-) - viel spaß mit dem bike... will heute noch bilder sehen


----------



## chicken07 (21. Dezember 2010)

wenn man das hier so liest, wird man schon neidisch. bei mir dauert's noch bis kalenderwoche 3 :-( voraussichtlich...


----------



## TheWho88 (21. Dezember 2010)

was bekommst denn schönes?


----------



## ActionBarbie (21. Dezember 2010)

chicken07 schrieb:


> wenn man das hier so liest, wird man schon neidisch. bei mir dauert's noch bis kalenderwoche 3 :-( voraussichtlich...



Tja, ich muss auch noch so lange warten! Aber was solls, die Vorfreude ist 1. auch schön und 2. weiß ich gar nicht ob ich das schöne neue Teil in diese Sauerei ausführen würde!


----------



## TheWho88 (21. Dezember 2010)

bei mir ist die erste fahrt auch erst im märz angedacht. vorher geht eigentlich nichts, da wir aktuell nen meter schnee haben :-/

aber erwarten kann ich es trotzdem nicht mehr. hab ja noch ein paar sachen am bike zu machen ;-) - z.B. gleich mal andere reifen drauf, alles sauber abstimmen usw.

ist beim bike eigentlich so ein ständer dabei? irgendwie hat jeder so ein teil von canyon. war das dabei oder habt ihr das dazugekauft?


----------



## chicken07 (21. Dezember 2010)

@thewho ist nicht dabei. kannste aber natürlich mitbestellen. 
@ActionBarbie tja, da die vorfreude jetzt aber schon seit anfang oktober anhält, droht sie langsam in frustration zu kippen ;-) zumal ein guter freund sein 2011er gc al seit 2 wochen zuhause rumstehen hat, als expressbike mit 1 woche "lieferzeit"...


----------



## ActionBarbie (21. Dezember 2010)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ist beim bike eigentlich so ein ständer dabei?


 Mach Dir doch sowas ans Rad, hat man dann auch immer dran, wenn man ihn braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (21. Dezember 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Mach Dir doch sowas ans Rad, hat man dann auch immer dran, wenn man ihn braucht



unnötiges gewicht ;-) - will ja schließlich unter 17 kg kommen und bleiben


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. Dezember 2010)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ist beim bike eigentlich so ein ständer dabei? irgendwie hat jeder so ein teil von canyon. war das dabei oder habt ihr das dazugekauft?



Is selbstverständlich dabei, außerdem sind zusätzlich noch n Kärcher, n Werkzeugkoffer und drei Ersatzketten beigelegt

Falls doch nicht:
http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z02_03


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Dezember 2010)

Liefertermin 51.KW aber noch immer keine Versandbestätigung...

FRX unterm Baum wird immer unwahrscheinlicher!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

werden, abgesehen von dem neuen Trailflow, alle anderen Torques erst 2011 ausgeliefert?

Oder hat sonst schon jemand sein 2011er Torque erhalten?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## fuschnick (21. Dezember 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Mach Dir doch sowas ans Rad, hat man dann auch immer dran, wenn man ihn braucht



cool, gibts den auch in verschiedenen Farben?


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Dezember 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> werden, abgesehen von dem neuen Trailflow, alle anderen Torques erst 2011 ausgeliefert?
> 
> ...




FRX LTDs sind schon welche raus und angekommen!!


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Dezember 2010)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Um die Angelegenheit mit der Pumpe zu klären, habe ich angerufen und der Mitarbeiter teilte mir mit, dass er sich darum kümmert.
> 30 Minuten später habe ich eine email bekommen, dass ich keine Pumpe bekomme, weil bei dem Dämpfer eine Stahlfeder verbaut ist.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich erneut angerufen und gefragt was die Stahlfeder mit dem Ausgleichgehälter zu tun hat und wie ich den luftdruck ohne pumpe verändern soll.
> ...



Vollkommen unerheblich, ob Du für das Rad eine Pumpe brauchst oder nicht: Sie war bei Bestellung im Warenkorb aufgeführt; Du hast sie also theoretisch bezahlt bzw. war ihre Lieferung Gegenstand des Kaufvertrages!
(Diese Aufführung hat Canyon mittlerweile übrigens bei "Luftlosfahrwerken" bereits rausgenommen.)

Ich kann aber auch gut verstehen, dass Canyon an dieser Stelle sparen möchte und finde es gut, dass sie Dir letztendlich doch noch eine schicken!

Übrigens: Wenn ich zu meinem Mobilfunkvertrag 'ne Wii versprochen bekommen, können die sich nachher ja auch nicht damit aus der Affäre ziehen, dass ich die zum telefonieren ja eigentlich garnicht brauche!

Ausserdem sind die Reifen ebenfalls Bestandteil des Fahrwerkes und deren Luftdruck lässt sich mit einer solchen Pumpe ja auch korrigieren, oder?


----------



## TheWho88 (21. Dezember 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> werden, abgesehen von dem neuen Trailflow, alle anderen Torques erst 2011 ausgeliefert?
> 
> ...



mein playzone ist für kw52 angesagt... hoffen wir mal das das so klappt.


----------



## tomu (21. Dezember 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> (Diese Aufführung hat Canyon mittlerweile übrigens bei "Luftlosfahrwerken" bereits rausgenommen.)



Die versprochene Dämpferpumpe beim Rockzone sieht man nur auf der Online Bestellbestätigung via Mail. Genauso wie den Drehmomentschlüssel. Deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch beim Rockzone ein Pumpe dabei ist.
Habe übrigens auch KW52 fürs Rockzone L in brown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (21. Dezember 2010)

bekomm auch größe l in braun - hoff die farbe geht nicht aus und ich muss bis kw 1 warten ;-)


----------



## TheWho88 (21. Dezember 2010)

jetzt kommts mir grad... was habt ihr denn alle mit der rahmengröße. hab bissl im forum rumgesucht und rausgefunden das keiner mit meinen abmessungen ein torque in l fährt (alle in m), obwohl der rahmengrößenfinder von canyon dies sogar empfiehlt





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ralph1993 (22. Dezember 2010)

Das sind meine Daten und ich bin grade ma im September 17 geworden 

Ich werde wohl dann sicher das L nehmen wobei ich auch schon gehört habe das leute mit ähnlichen Größen das in M gefahren sind.


----------



## tomu (22. Dezember 2010)

188, SL91, bin das Torque ES in L und das Dropzone in M Probe gefahren. Wenn es nur bergab geht ist ein M schon sehr handlich und geht  voll in Ordnung. Bergauf oder auf längeren Touren aber eindeutig zu klein.  Selbst beim L mit 350mm Sattelstütze fehlen mir noch 20mm Länge um auf Optimale Sattelhöhe zu kommen. Deshalb habe ich mir auch gleich eine 400 Sattelstütze bestellt. 
Leider ist das M auch mit 583 auch gleich 30mm kürzer als das L.


----------



## Ralph1993 (22. Dezember 2010)

tomu schrieb:


> 188, SL91, bin das Torque ES in L und das Dropzone in M Probe gefahren. Wenn es nur bergab geht ist ein M schon sehr handlich und geht  voll in Ordnung. Bergauf oder auf längeren Touren aber eindeutig zu klein.  Selbst beim L mit 350mm Sattelstütze fehlen mir noch 20mm Länge um auf Optimale Sattelhöhe zu kommen. Deshalb habe ich mir auch gleich eine 400 Sattelstütze bestellt.
> Leider ist das M auch mit 583 auch gleich 30mm kürzer als das L.



ich denke für mich wäre das L genau richtig, da ich ja auch noch paar cm wachsen werde


----------



## dazed_confused (22. Dezember 2010)

hab letzte woche das strive es 8.0 bestellt,in M war liefertermin noch kw 17.
als dann die bestätigung von canyon kam stand da doch kw 22 :-(

noch was zur pumpe:wenn die teil der bestellung ist dann sollte die auch dabei sein,und nicht gespärt werden mit der begründung ich bräuchte die bei einer gabel mit feder nicht.wo gibts denn sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (23. Dezember 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Liefertermin 51.KW aber noch immer keine Versandbestätigung...
> 
> FRX unterm Baum wird immer unwahrscheinlicher!



Nix is' mit Bike unterm Baum!
Wird aber noch diese Woche montiert und kommende KW geliefert.

Bei Canyon war man übrigens so nett, mich darüber per Mail zu informieren und sich für die Verspätung zu entschuldigen.
Hilft mir zwar nicht wirklich weiter, ist aber 'ne nette Geste und sorgt dafür, dass ich nicht sauer bin.


----------



## mok2905 (23. Dezember 2010)

beim rockzone ist ja inzwischen KW7 angepeilt, hoffentlich ist meins davon nicht betroffen


----------



## Ralph1993 (23. Dezember 2010)

mok2905 schrieb:


> beim rockzone ist ja inzwischen KW7 angepeilt, hoffentlich ist meins davon nicht betroffen



müsste doch in der bestellbestätigung stehen oder? außerdem was wollt ihr mit euren neuen bike denn so früh schon machen?
ihr wollt doch nicht im ernst diese edlen pferde nicht mit streusalz belasten und das bei der ersten ausfahrt?  oder habt ihr euch underground mäßig einen bike park im keller angelegt?


----------



## b-i-t (23. Dezember 2010)

Mein schwarzes Grand Canyon AL 7.0, Größe L, kommt in der 1.KW.. hoffentlich.  Ich muss mir nur noch überlegen was ich gegen die allgegenwärtige Salzlauge mache. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen Säure verteilen, dann wird's wieder pH-neutral.


----------



## Ralph1993 (23. Dezember 2010)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Mein schwarzes Grand Canyon AL 7.0, Größe L, kommt in der 1.KW.. hoffentlich.  Ich muss mir nur noch überlegen was ich gegen die allgegenwärtige Salzlauge mache. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen Säure verteilen, dann wird's wieder pH-neutral.


----------



## mok2905 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> müsste doch in der bestellbestätigung stehen oder? außerdem was wollt ihr mit euren neuen bike denn so früh schon machen?
> ihr wollt doch nicht im ernst diese edlen pferde nicht mit streusalz belasten und das bei der ersten ausfahrt?  oder habt ihr euch underground mäßig einen bike park im keller angelegt?



in der bestätigung steht KW52, aber man weiß ja nie. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

der wald fängt zum glück hinter unserem haus an, also kein problem mit streusalz


----------



## DH-Man (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, soeben ist die Mail gekommen das sich die Auslieferung des Playzone auf KW7 verschiebt, na ja Hauptsache zu Saisonbeginn ist es da !


----------



## mok2905 (23. Dezember 2010)

ernüchterung macht sich breit, auch bei mir ist die mail eben eingetroffen. wie schade


----------



## Mtb_Chris (23. Dezember 2010)

Vor einer halben Stunde erhalten:



> heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich das Lieferdatum Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes Torque Alpinist leider von der 52. Kalenderwoche auf die 13. Kalenderwoche 2011 verschiebt.





Die Gründe:
1. Bei Testfahrten des Alpinist wurde unter extremen Fahrwerkseinstellungen festgestellt, dass der von uns spezifizierte Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M 665, der an der Kettenstrebe befestigt ist, mit dem Bashguard der Kurbel kollidieren kann.

2. Die Verwendung der Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel führt zu einer ungünstigen Kettenlinie.
-> Austausch mit ATLAS FR Kurbel

Schade, schade, dadurch wird meine Weihnachts-Vorfreude etwas getrübt. Zumal ich die Atlas Kurbel sowieso durch eine XT Kurbel ersetzen wollte...


----------



## MrLock (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich bekam eben auch folgende Email:



heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich das Lieferdatum Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes Torque Rockzone leider  von der 52. Kalenderwoche auf die 7. Kalenderwoche 2011 verschiebt.

Wir bedauern diesen für Sie ärgerlichen Umstand außerordentlich. Wir sind jedoch sicher, dass die Veränderung en, die zu dieser Verzögerung geführt haben, in Ihrem Interesse sind:

Bei Testfahrten des Rockzone wurde unter extremen Fahrwerkseinstellungen festgestellt, dass der von uns spezifizierte Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M 665, der an der Kettenstrebe befestigt ist, mit dem Bashguard der Kurbel kollidieren kann. Um dem Canyon Qualtitätsanspruch  gerecht zu werden und aus Aspekten der Sicherheit sind wir gezwungen kurzfristig die Spezifikation zu ändern. Wir haben uns entschieden den gleichwertigen Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M 660, welcher einen kürzeren Käfig besitzt, zu verwenden.

Tja...schade.
Aber wenns in kw7 kommt isses auch noch früh genug!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (23. Dezember 2010)

Welchen Sinn/Vorteil hat denn der Umwerfer mit langem Käfig? Doch wohl nur, dass er schneller an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt und schwerer ist, oder?

Naja, zumindest wurde dieser Fehler noch rechtzeitig entdeckt, bevor hier sämtliche Käufer das Ding wieder hin- und herschicken müssen.
In der heutigen Zeit ist ein Bananenprodukt, welches nicht erst beim Konsumenten reift eher selten geworden.


----------



## tomu (23. Dezember 2010)

Rockzone L braun, verschoben auf KW7
Fand die KW52 sowieso immer seeehr optimistisch.


----------



## starvald (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe in der KW 52 ebenfalls mein Alpinist erwartet und die o.g. Mail eben erhalten. Jetzt rege ich mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich auf und bin natürlich sauer auf Canyon. Ich freue mich jetzt seit drei Monaten auf mein Bike und nun sowas! Man kann wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass KW 13 eine optimistische Schätzung des Marketing ist, um die Kunden nicht noch mehr zu vergraulen.

Wieso verzögert sich die Auslieferung überhaupt um mehr als drei Monate, wenn mein Bike doch kommende Woche hätte fertig sein müssen und "nur" ein Umwerfer und Bashguard ausgetauscht werden müssen? Demnach müssten ja hunderte Bikes nahezu fertig gewesen sein und kurz vor der Auslieferung gestanden haben?? Unwahrscheinlich. Allzuviele dürften ja auch noch nicht in Umlauf gewesen sein, so dass man zuerst massenhaft bereits verkaufte Bikes zurückrufen müsste. Ich versteh das nicht.

Grund vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten habe ich jetzt ja. Aber gibt es Alternativen zu Canyon?? Ich kenne mich nicht aus, da ich mit dem Alpinist erst wieder zum Mountainbiking zurückkehren wollte.

Viele Grüße,

Nicolas


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Dezember 2010)

starvald schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe in der KW 52 ebenfalls mein Alpinist erwartet und die o.g. Mail eben erhalten. Jetzt rege ich mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich auf und bin natürlich sauer auf Canyon. Ich freue mich jetzt seit drei Monaten auf mein Bike und nun sowas! Man kann wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass KW 13 eine optimistische Schätzung des Marketing ist, um die Kunden nicht noch mehr zu vergraulen.
> 
> ...



Rose, YT
oder mal bei www.bunnyhop.de vorbei schauen


----------



## chicken07 (24. Dezember 2010)

Der KV kommt bei Canyon laut deren AGB (ob die so auch vor Gericht bestehen würden sei mal dahingestellt) auch erst mit Übergabe des Rades zustande. Ist also noch gar nicht geschlossen und Du kannst und musst also auch nicht zurücktreten.


----------



## monkey10 (24. Dezember 2010)

Mtb_Chris schrieb:


> Vor einer halben Stunde erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha.. sehr interessant 

mir wurde am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass sich das Lieferdatum verschoben hat, da die erste Charge der Bikes bereits verkauft sind.

Ich hätte aber bereits misstrauisch werden sollen, als mir die Dame am Telefon nach meinem Wunsch eines 60mm Vorbaus am erklärte, dass man ja den Vorbau am Alpinist (L) ja zwischen 65 und 90mm einstellen könnte. Als ich nach Erklärung fragte, hat sie mir gesagt, dass dies durch Verschieben des Sattels möglich sei . Ich hab mich dann doch für den kurzen Vorbau entschieden, den Flaschenhalter hab ich ihr dann aber gerade noch abschlagen können 

Egal. Somit bekommt man also das Alpinist frühestens Ende März (KW13). Habe mich schon geärgert, bin jetzt aber doch froh, noch das Probesitzen/-hopsen auf dem 601er abgewartet zu haben.



Mtb_Chris schrieb:


> Die Verwendung der Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel führt zu einer ungünstigen Kettenlinie.
> -> Austausch mit ATLAS FR Kurbel



Ist jetzt fix eine Race Face Atlas FR geplant am Alpinist? Kann das noch jemand bestätigen?



starvald schrieb:


> Grund vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten habe ich jetzt ja.



Du kannst jederzeit ohne Angaben von Gründen vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Sogar 30 Tage nach Erhalt des Bikes...


----------



## MrLock (24. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin,

@Ralph1993

www.bunnyhop.de und www.fun-corner.de

sind bei mir in Hameln ;-)

Da ich per Nachnahme bestellt habe, haben die 1. jetzt kein Geld von mir und 2. kann ich mich immernoch spontan umentscheiden.

Wg der "Umwerfer-Probleme": Ich ruf da mal an und sage denen das Sie den eben weglassen sollen. Auf die 25 euro kommt es mir auch nicht an. Dann müssten Sie ja mit der Wahrheit rausrücken, falls das nur ein vorgeschobener Grund ist.


Frohes Fest wünsche Ich allen!

Gruß
Kay


----------



## TheWho88 (24. Dezember 2010)

KayLo schrieb:


> Ich bekam eben auch folgende Email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bekam die identische Mail beim "playzone" in l


----------



## Barney_1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen.......
also da bin ich ja mal gespannt was die da beim Alpinist ändern. Ich fahre auch ein Alpinist ,allerdings das 2010 er Modell, und hab mir da selber den Race Face Atlas Bashguard drann gezimmert, allerdings mit XT Kurbel.






[/URL][/IMG]
Da passt bis jetzt alles, da kollidiert kein Umwerfer ( ist allerdings auch ein XT ) mit dem Bash.
dann sollen die doch auf XT umschwenken, das sowas die Auslieferung gute 3 Monate nach hinten verschiebt ist ja kaum zu glauben... Vor allen Dingen scheinen die ihre Produkte wohl vor Markteinführung nicht ausreichend zu testen ( wie das Problem mit der Wippe bei der ersten Serie), das übernehmen dann die Kunden ?
Trotz alle dem, wenn erstmal alle Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt sind dann ist das Alpinist ein Top Rad, ich würd es mir immer wieder holen, das warten lohnt sich, auch wenn es ärgerlich ist......
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (25. Dezember 2010)

Na, das sind ja alles wenig erbauliche Neuigkeiten für Euch.

...aaaber, andererseits:


Während Eure "Frontschalter" jetzt alle auf Halde stehen und auf ihre neuen Umwerfer warten, haben die bei Canyon schön viel Zeit, um mein FRX doch noch etwas schneller fertig zu bekommen.


Gut, dass ich mir ein Torque mit nur einem Kettenblatt geordert habe!


----------



## TheWho88 (25. Dezember 2010)

es tut so weh :-/


----------



## schigga (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte eine RIESEN SCHWELLUNG als die mir per E-Mail bescheid gegeben haben, dass mein Alpinist erst KW 13 kommen soll. 

Hab die Bestellung storniert und hol mir jetzt das Vertride.
Passt mir eh besser in den Kram wegen der 180er Fox.
Allerdings auch KW 8 

Wie kann sowas denn bitte sein?
Wollte Canyon nicht seine Lieferzeiten Optimieren?


----------



## mok2905 (26. Dezember 2010)

ich Ã¼berlege grad ob ich nicht auf das trailflow umsteige, aber 500â¬ mehr ist schon ein batzen.


----------



## TheWho88 (26. Dezember 2010)

genau das gleiche problem habe ich auch - 500 mehr sind nicht drin :-(


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

schigga schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine RIESEN SCHWELLUNG als die mir per E-Mail bescheid gegeben haben, dass mein Alpinist erst KW 13 kommen soll.
> 
> Hab die Bestellung storniert und hol mir jetzt das Vertride.
> Passt mir eh besser in den Kram wegen der 180er Fox.
> ...




Die Fertigen eben nicht nach Bestellung, sondern strickt nach ihrem errechnetem Zeitplan. Da lässt sich nichts machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (26. Dezember 2010)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> genau das gleiche problem habe ich auch - 500 mehr sind nicht drin :-(




wollte mir für den alpinist noch einen extra laufradsatz für den bikepark holen.
da bin ich mit neuen reifen, neuen scheiben, kassette und schläuchen
 bei: *550*
für mich geht die rechnung auf.


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

schigga schrieb:


> wollte mir fÃ¼r den alpinist noch einen extra laufradsatz fÃ¼r den bikepark holen.
> da bin ich mit neuen reifen, neuen scheiben, kassette und schlÃ¤uchen
> bei: *550â¬*
> fÃ¼r mich geht die rechnung auf.



da kannste dir gleich das Dropzone holen


----------



## schigga (27. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> da kannste dir gleich das Dropzone holen




Wenn du mit 17kg über die Alpen fahren kannst -> Respekt!
Ich will´s nicht versuchen. 
Deswegen war der Alpinist mit Bikepark-tausch Laufradsatz angedacht. 
Quasi ein alles Könner. 
Wenn du meine Rechnung nachvollziehen kannst klingt es doch logisch sich das Vertride zu holen. 
Da sind nämlich die N´Duro von DT drauf. 
Die sind Perfekt. Zudem der Rest der Ausstattung:
180er Gabel, 1kg weniger etc und und und


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

schigga schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 17kg Ã¼ber die Alpen fahren kannst -> Respekt!
> Ich willÂ´s nicht versuchen.
> Deswegen war der Alpinist mit Bikepark-tausch Laufradsatz angedacht.
> Quasi ein alles KÃ¶nner.
> ...



Ja hÃ¶rt sich eig. echt nach Vertride an 
naja mit 550â¬ kannste beim Dropzone auch viel tunen in sachen gewicht!

mit dem Alpinist wÃ¼rde ich net in den Bikepark.

Ich finds halt immer doof wenn man sagt, man will einen AlleskÃ¶nner.

FÃ¼r mich ist ein AlleskÃ¶nner, einer der bissal was von jedem Gebiet kann aber nichts so wirklich richtig.
Deswegen ein Hardtail fÃ¼r die Hometrails und Touren und fÃ¼r den BikePark was dickes


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Dezember 2010)

> Deswegen ein Hardtail für die Hometrails und Touren und für den BikePark was dickes



Wenn man den entsprechenden Geldbeutel hat mag das gehen, aber da ist es dann mit 2 Rädern lange nicht getan....


----------



## schigga (27. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ja hört sich eig. echt nach Vertride an
> naja mit 550 kannste beim Dropzone auch viel tunen in sachen gewicht!
> 
> mit dem Alpinist würde ich net in den Bikepark.
> ...





Mit dem Alleskönner hast du wohl Recht! 
Aber für mich ist das Vertride *DAS* Bike! Ich lege halt den größeren Wert auf die Abfahrt.
Da es in meiner Region auch viele natürliche feine Freeridestrecken gibt ist das die beste wahl. Problemlos berghoch. (Ja ich weiß nicht mit Top Speed aber für die Kollegen die mitfahren reichts ) Bei Bedarf auch mal in den Bikepark. 

Natürlich hätte ich gerne ein Liteville 901 oder ein Yeti ASR-7
Das wäre noch ein bisschen geiler. Da kann man aber bei gleicher ausstattung (wenn man jetzt von dem Vertride ausgeht) mindestens nochmal 3000 draufpacken. 
In diesem Aspekt in Canyon absolut unschlagbar!
Auch wenn ich mich mit dem gedanken, bald Canyon fahrer zu sein, erst anfreunden muss. 
Hier in der umgebung (20km von Koblenz) fährt fast jeder Arsch Canyon und führt sich dabei auf wie ein brünftiger Pavian. Doch bei dem Preis kann ich einfach nicht nein sagen


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Wenn man den entsprechenden Geldbeutel hat mag das gehen, aber da ist es dann mit 2 Rädern lange nicht getan....


Ja na klar, man kann jetzt auch noch ein Alpencross dazu nehmen, ein Dirt, Rennrad, weil für die Straße brauch man ja auch was
Und was am Bike zu tunen gibt es ja immer 
Ja ich weiß schon was du meinst, aber es gibt mittlerweile gute Hardtails für kleine Preise.


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

schigga schrieb:


> Mit dem Alleskönner hast du wohl Recht!
> Aber für mich ist das Vertride *DAS* Bike! Ich lege halt den größeren Wert auf die Abfahrt.
> Da es in meiner Region auch viele natürliche feine Freeridestrecken gibt ist das die beste wahl. Problemlos berghoch. (Ja ich weiß nicht mit Top Speed aber für die Kollegen die mitfahren reichts ) Bei Bedarf auch mal in den Bikepark.
> 
> ...



Ja für sowas passt das auch, ach es zählt doch nicht das bike mit was man fährt sondern wie du fährst, das sind mir ja die liebsten mit den 7000 maschinen her kommen und dann bordsteinkanten drops machen
Vielleicht kann das Vertride ein bisschen mehr als ein Alleskönner, aber 3700 ist zu krass, überleg ma. Das Dropzone kostet 3000 jetzt hätten wir noch 700 zum tunen . Also da geht jede menge.
Und ich würde mich im Bikepark sicherer fühlen auf dem Dropzone, Rockzone als auf dem Vertride. Für längere Touren ist das Vertride wieder besser, aber da jag ich dem Vertridefahrer mit dem Hardtail davon


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Dezember 2010)

> Ja ich weiß schon was du meinst, aber es gibt mittlerweile gute Hardtails für kleine Preise.



Hm, ich habe ein Wave von Stevens, wenn ich ein Hardtail kaufe, sind die mit den kleinen Preisen aber maximal mit SLX Ausstattung und sauschwer.

Ich bin mittlerweile der Überzeugung, egal was Du kaufst, auch ein Hardtail (auch wenns kein Carbon ist) kostet Schotter, wenns was richtiges sein soll! Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch zu anspruchsvoll...


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe ein Wave von Stevens, wenn ich ein Hardtail kaufe, sind die mit den kleinen Preisen aber maximal mit SLX Ausstattung und sauschwer.
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile der Überzeugung, egal was Du kaufst, auch ein Hardtail (auch wenns kein Carbon ist) kostet Schotter, wenns was richtiges sein soll! Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch zu anspruchsvoll...



 Ist natürlich verständlich das es jetzt nicht das XTR Rad mit Carbon Rahmen sein darf. Aber für 800 bekommst man ein klasse Rad mit XT Austattung und sonst ganz guten Parts. Die 2010 Modelle sind grade ziemlich Reduziert. Naja das mit dem Hardtail war auch eher als zweit Rad gedacht, wenn jetzt wirklich sich einer ein Hardtail kauft für den Hauptgebrauch und auch bissal sparen kann, dann sieht es natürlich wieder anderst aus. Ich würde aber mal sagen wir lassen das schreiben jetzt hier, da es ja das Wartezimmer ist. Aber war ma interessant meinungen von anderen zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Dezember 2010)

> Aber für 800 bekommst man ein klasse Rad mit XT Austattung und sonst ganz guten Parts.



Echt jetzt? Zeig mal her wo es sowas gibt!

Mein Wave hat XT (aber nicht alles) und das hat 1400 Ocken gekostet!


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Zeig mal her wo es sowas gibt!
> 
> Mein Wave hat XT (aber nicht alles) und das hat 1400 Ocken gekostet!



Ghost Ebs 3 hat zwar net so eine krasse Gabel aber sonst ganz gut, mehrere Ghost bikes und Cube bei uns in München sogar vom Händler!


----------



## monkey10 (27. Dezember 2010)

schigga schrieb:


> Alpinist mit Bikepark-tausch Laufradsatz angedacht...



Die gleiche Idee habe ich auch. Wobei ein stabiler BP-LRS inkl. Reifen, Kassette und Scheiben nicht wirklich 550,- kosten muss... 



schigga schrieb:


> ...das Vertride zu holen. Da sind nämlich die N´Duro von DT drauf.
> Die sind Perfekt. Zudem der Rest der Ausstattung:
> 180er Gabel, 1kg weniger etc und und und



Interessant...

Wie kommst du darauf, dass der DT-Swiss EX1750 besser für den Bikepark geeignet ist als eine Crossmax SX? Ist IMHO das gleiche nur von einem anderen Hersteller. Wobei man natürlich theoretisch auch mit beiden in den Bikepark kann...

Die Talas im Alpinist kann man übrigens auf 180mm traveln. Und was mich am meisten interessiert: WIE in aller Welt kommt der *Gewichtsunterschied* zwischen Alpinist und Vertride *von 1kg* zustande???

Nach meiner Recherche im i-net geht sich das einfach nicht aus. Aber da kann ja jeder mal selbst nachrechnen 

Also bitte unbedingt nachwiegen, wenn du das Vertride in der 8. KW bekommst. Da das Alpinist ja erst in der 13. KW kommt, kann ich mich dann noch immer um-entscheiden, falls das Vertride tatsächlich 13,4kg wiegen sollte 



Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ghost Ebs 3...





Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ....aber da jag ich dem Vertridefahrer mit dem Hardtail davon



na, das schau ich mir an...  
Ich bezweifle, dass du mit diesem Hardtail (nicht von den Federlementen/-weg, sondern v.a. mit der Geo) bei alpinen Touren/Vertrides deinen Spass hast. Kannst ja mal in Insbruck eine Tour bei einem der Vertider (zB Harald Philipp buchen)


----------



## b-i-t (27. Dezember 2010)

Apropos Hardtail: Mein am Montag bestelltes Grand Canyon AL 7.0, wurde heute losgeschickt!   D.h. egal wie schwer das Gelände ist, ich habe auf jeden Fall schonmal acht Wochen Vorsprung.


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Die gleiche Idee habe ich auch. Wobei ein stabiler BP-LRS inkl. Reifen, Kassette und Scheiben nicht wirklich 550,- kosten muss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



120km tour mit dem Hardtail hinter mir, war der einzigste mit einem Hardtail und bin allen davon gefahren. Aplentouren würde ich mit dem ding net machen das is mir auch klar!


----------



## b-i-t (27. Dezember 2010)

> Aplentouren würde ich mit dem ding net machen


Wieso denn nicht? Es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man sich für eine Route sucht. Über die Alpen kommt man auch mit dem Rennrad. Ich hab' Freunde, die hatten auch Spaß daran mit ihren besseren Baumarkträdern von Dresden nach Venedig zur fahren. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass sie gut Gepäck dabei hatten und auch recht schnell waren. Sie hatten das Material was ihnen zur Verfügung stand gut gepflegt, also gab's auch keine größeren Probleme.
Neben einer zum Rad passenden Route kommt's natürlich auch auf die Fitness an. Es klingt für mich weitaus weniger wahnsinnig mit guter Fitness und nem Hardtail Vertriding zu wagen, als als unsportliches, träges Etwas auf 'nem geeigneten Bike.


----------



## schigga (27. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Für längere Touren ist das Vertride wieder besser, aber da jag ich dem Vertridefahrer mit dem Hardtail davon



Tut mir Leid wenn ich dir das jetzt so unverblümt sage.
Aber ich fürchte du färst dann ausschließlich HOMO-Eunuchen- Touren.

Ne quatsch. Das ist ja wiederrum geschmackssache!


----------



## b-i-t (27. Dezember 2010)

Hehehe... z.B. über 250km auf Asphalt und Waldautobahn sind keine Eunuchen-Touren, aber mit dem falschen Sattel werden's alle Touren danach.


----------



## schigga (27. Dezember 2010)

ölk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (27. Dezember 2010)

schigga schrieb:


> monkey10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die gleiche Idee habe ich auch. Wobei ein stabiler BP-LRS inkl. Reifen, Kassette und Scheiben nicht wirklich 550,- kosten muss...
> ...


----------



## schigga (27. Dezember 2010)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Hehehe... z.B. über 250km auf Asphalt und Waldautobahn sind keine Eunuchen-Touren, aber mit dem falschen Sattel werden's alle Touren danach.




Wie gesagt ist geschmackssache. Mir zu Langweilig.
Im Sommer aus Langeweile schon gemacht und für Schxxl befunden!
Kann ich auch aufs Rennrad...


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

schigga schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid wenn ich dir das jetzt so unverblümt sage.
> Aber ich fürchte du färst dann ausschließlich HOMO-Eunuchen- Touren.
> 
> Ne quatsch. Das ist ja wiederrum geschmackssache!



Ordentliche Arschmuskeln helfen da ab 
außerdem ist der Sattel auch recht gut.
Und vorher wurde ja was mit Fitnes. angesprochen, ja ich bin ziemlich fit. Ich bin 17 Jahre alt trainiere täglich, jogge 4 mal die woche über 2stunden und treibe eig. immer und überall sport. ;-)


----------



## b-i-t (27. Dezember 2010)

Na dann geht's los... rauf auf's Bike, ab nach Thailand auf dem Festland, dann die Laufräder gegen Schaufelräder getauscht und dann Silvester in Neuseeland feiern....


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Na dann geht's los... rauf auf's Bike, ab nach Thailand auf dem Festland, dann die Laufräder gegen Schaufelräder getauscht und dann Silvester in Neuseeland feiern....



 

jetzt wirds sinnfrei, aber das war es schon immer^^


----------



## cost (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand sein Alpinist das anfänglich für KW 52 angesagt war schon bekommen oder hat jemand genauere Infos dazu ??

Ich habe im November ( auslieferung KW 52 also diese ) eines bestellt heute bei Canyon angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, daß in meinen Fall, da ich in Italien-Südtirol lebe, es " KOMPETENZPROBLEME " mit dem italienischen Vertrieb in Como gäbe !!?? 
mad: tüpisch bella italia )


Danke.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (28. Dezember 2010)

alpinist aus kw 52 wurde auf kw 13 verschoben. ich geh daher davon aus, dass noch kein einziges alpinist (oder auch rockzone oder playzone - waren auch für kw 52 angesagt) rausgegangen ist


----------



## albertschweizer (28. Dezember 2010)

Gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Playzone kommt erst ab KW 7, egal wann bestellt wurde.
Außerdem sollen an den Parts auch noch Änderungen vorgenommen werden, weil es lieferschwierigkeiten gibt. was genau geändert wird, steht in persönlichen Mails an jeden, den es betrifft.

betrifft es jemanden von euch ?

greetz


----------



## Stango (28. Dezember 2010)

An das Vertride kommt auch noch ein anderer Lenker dran !


----------



## TheWho88 (28. Dezember 2010)

albertschweizer schrieb:


> Gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Playzone kommt erst ab KW 7, egal wann bestellt wurde.
> Außerdem sollen an den Parts auch noch Änderungen vorgenommen werden, weil es lieferschwierigkeiten gibt. was genau geändert wird, steht in persönlichen Mails an jeden, den es betrifft.
> 
> betrifft es jemanden von euch ?
> ...



also beim playzone gibt es keine änderungen mehr (ausser umwerfer)? hab zumindest keine mail bekommen


----------



## albertschweizer (28. Dezember 2010)

naja, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann das bike endlich ankommt.

hat schon wer sein Playzone?


----------



## Ralph1993 (28. Dezember 2010)

albertschweizer schrieb:


> naja, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann das bike endlich ankommt.
> 
> hat schon wer sein Playzone?



Sorry aber wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 
brauchst nur mal bissal hoch scrollen, es werden alle erst ab 7KW ca. ankommen/verschickt werden. Egal wann man bestellt hat.


----------



## schigga (29. Dezember 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> An das Vertride kommt auch noch ein anderer Lenker dran !




Wer sagt das?
Canyon?
Dann wäre das der Grund warum die den Termin von KW 5 auf KW 8 verschoben haben.


----------



## TheWho88 (29. Dezember 2010)

aber ehrlich gesagt kann das doch nicht sein...

7 Wochen Verzögerung wegen einem Umwerfer. Das Bike ist ja prinzipiell fertig (sollte ja schon ausgeliefert worden sein) - da muss man doch in den sauren Apfel beißen und die Bestellungen die schon eingegangen sind (Lieferung KW 52) so schnell wie möglich zu erfüllen - sprich, zur Not die Umwerfer noch zu anderen Konditionen kaufen bis die Verhandlungen usw. durch sind. Die 5 Euro die sie dadurch draufzahlen müssen doch drin sein, bevor man Kunden verliert. 

Ich werde meine Bestellung auf jeden Fall stornieren, wenn ich nicht in KW 7 eine Versandbestätigung bekomme. Irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein. Nicht weil ich nicht warten kann, sondern weils irgendwann mal ums Prinzip geht


----------



## evilMonkeey (29. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geehrte/er  Jonas ...,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die Trackingnummer
Ihres Pakets lautet ....


Juhu Trailflow ist auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## mok2905 (29. Dezember 2010)

aaaahhh neid  hätt ich doch bloss die 500 flocken mehr 

viel spaß mit dem teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (29. Dezember 2010)

Mein Grand Canyon AL ist schon seit Montag-Mittag unterwegs. Wieso dauert das denn diesmal bei DHL so lange... Montag 15:00 Uhr war das Paket schon in Neuwied fertig bearbeitet. Ich dachte, dass es dann spätestens HEUTE da sein müsste. Naja, heute Abend hätte ich sowieso keine Zeit zum zusammenbauen. Es gibt doch tatsächlich noch ETWAS wichtigeres.


----------



## cost (29. Dezember 2010)

HEUTE EIN EMAIL VON CANYON BEZÜGLICH MEINES ALPINIST BEKOMMEN.....................

das Lieferdatum Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes Torque Alpinist leider von der 52. Kalenderwoche auf die 13. Kalenderwoche 2011 verschiebt.


Bei Testfahrten des Alpinist wurde unter extremen Fahrwerkseinstellungen festgestellt, dass der von uns spezifizierte Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M 665, der an der Kettenstrebe befestigt ist, mit dem Bashguard der Kurbel kollidieren kann. Um dem Canyon Qualtitätsanspruch  gerecht zu werden und aus Aspekten der Sicherheit sind wir gezwungen kurzfristig die Spezifikation zu ändern. Als kleine Wiedergutmachung,  für die verlängerte Wartezeit, haben wir uns entschieden den hochwertigeren Shimano XT Umwerfer FD-M770 zu verwenden.

Leider müssen wir Ihnen außerdem mitteilen, dass die Verwendung der Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel zu einer ungünstigen Kettenlinie führt. Mit einem Tausch auf die Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel, welche eine längere Achse aufweist, können wir eine bessere Kettenlinie realisieren.
Die neue, optisch nahezu identische, ATLAS FR Kurbel ist eine Weiterentwicklung der erfolgreichen ATLAS AM Kurbel.
Die speziell für Freeride Einsätze angepassten Kurbelarme in Kombination mit dem DH/FR X-Type Innenlager bieten mehr Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit als die ATLAS AM Kurbel.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für diesen Umstand

....naja was solls, habe mich schon gefreut nexte Woche meine erste Testfahrt machen zu können; so wird es halt mitte März werden.Da ist es bei uns hoffentlich schon bis 1500 meter Schneefrei und das Thermometer hoffentlich übern gefrierpunkt


----------



## Suicyclist (29. Dezember 2010)

_Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich das Lieferdatum  Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes Torque FRX 9.0 leider von der  51. Kalenderwoche auf die 3. Kalenderwoche 2011 verschiebt._ _
Leider konnten Termine wichtiger Komponenten von unseren Zulieferern nicht gehalten werden.
Ein Verzug für das von Ihnen bestellte Modell ist für uns daher nicht vermeidbar._

Ich könnte kotzen! Wenn ich DAS gewusst hätte, hätte ich mir genausogut woanders was bestellen und sogar konfigurieren lassen.
Auch wenn es an Zulieferern liegt, wirft sowas kein gutes Licht auf eine Marke. Schliesslich ist der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin für viele mit kaufentscheidend.
...und die Häufung der Verspätungen bei einer ganzen Reihe von Modellen macht irgendwie auch stutzig.

Naja, egal. Schieben wir's mal aufs "Wetterchaos", dass wichtige Teile noch nicht da sind...


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Dezember 2010)

Das ist sicher kein Canyonproblem, wirst du bei anderen Händlerrädern genau so haben. Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche. Im Moment kann man ja sowieso nicht richtig fahren oder testen. Bei den Temperaturen und den Schneeverhältnissen reagiert z.B das Fahrwerk ganz anderst.
Ihr werdet sehn, wie schnell die paar Wochen um sind.


----------



## Suicyclist (29. Dezember 2010)

Wäre halt nur schön gewesen, das Weihnachtsgeschenk auch (wie angekündigt)  zu Weihnachten zu haben!

Aber abbestellen nützt ja auch nix, da ich was vergleichbares jetzt auch nicht mehr früher bekomme!


----------



## gremlino (29. Dezember 2010)

auch mal in das lange Wartezimmer einreih........

Strive ESX 9.0 SL 

KW22


----------



## schigga (29. Dezember 2010)

gremlino schrieb:


> auch mal in das lange Wartezimmer einreih........
> 
> Strive ESX 9.0 SL
> 
> KW22




*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS???
*Ich krieg ja schon ein Rohr weil ich noch 8 Wochen warten soll...
Ich fühle mit dir...


----------



## Focke_Wulf (30. Dezember 2010)

Mein Beileid


----------



## Ralph1993 (30. Dezember 2010)

gremlino schrieb:


> auch mal in das lange Wartezimmer einreih........
> 
> Strive ESX 9.0 SL
> 
> KW22



so siehts aber bei allen strive modellen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> so siehts aber bei allen strive modellen aus



Genau deswegen sitz' ich auch schon/noch 'ne ganze Weile hier rum... :-S


----------



## Pedalerie (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich bin neu hier. Naja ich gehör ja auch erst in Kw7 mit einem Canyon Nerve Am 7.0 in Copper richtig dazu. Hab mir Kurzerhand in Copper bestellt, obwohl ich es noch nie richtig gesehen habe. Ich konnte auch leider nicht viele Bilder vom Am in dieser Farbe finden. Schnelle Wartezeit an alle! (hoffe im Februar liegt kaum noch Schnee)


----------



## gremlino (31. Dezember 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen sitz' ich auch schon/noch 'ne ganze Weile hier rum... :-S



wenn man es von Anfang an weiß ists ja auch okay, schlimmer wäre es, wenn in KW21 auf KW42 verschoben wird, dann gibt es kloppe 

warten und "Tee" trinken


----------



## Ralph1993 (31. Dezember 2010)

gremlino schrieb:


> wenn man es von Anfang an weiß ists ja auch okay, schlimmer wäre es, wenn in KW21 auf KW42 verschoben wird, dann gibt es kloppe
> 
> warten und "Tee" trinken


dann passts ja


----------



## b-i-t (31. Dezember 2010)

So... nachdem ich gestern extra alle Überstunden zusammen gekratzt habe, um Mittag Feierabend zu machen und ganz sicher zu Hause zu sein, wenn der DHL-Mann kommt, ihn dann aber doch knapp verpasst habe, weil er einige Stunden eher war, als das letzte Mal, habe ich heute mein Bike bei der Post abgeholt, es gerade aufgebaut und vergessen einzukaufen. Jetzt hab ich nicht's zu essen für die nächsten drei Tage aber dafür ein wunderschön fertiges Grand Canyon AL 7.0...


----------



## Ralph1993 (31. Dezember 2010)

b-i-t schrieb:


> So... nachdem ich gestern extra alle Überstunden zusammen gekratzt habe, um Mittag Feierabend zu machen und ganz sicher zu Hause zu sein, wenn der DHL-Mann kommt, ihn dann aber doch knapp verpasst habe, weil er einige Stunden eher war, als das letzte Mal, habe ich heute mein Bike bei der Post abgeholt, es gerade aufgebaut und vergessen einzukaufen. Jetzt hab ich nicht's zu essen für die nächsten drei Tage aber dafür ein wunderschön fertiges Grand Canyon AL 7.0...


 nice  ein echter bike kennt keinen schmerz, aber i.was musst du doch zu essen haben oder? Sonst machen wir jetzt einen aufruf in deiner Gegend 

achja, her mit den Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (31. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich hab jede Menge Nutella, Marmelade und Honig und natürlich Schokolade da. Heute übernachtet dann 'nen Freund bei mir, der bringt noch Brötchen mit. Ich muss ja nur bis Montag-Morgen überleben.  - Aber den Aufruf, hier im Forum, mir Essen zu bringen, würde ich gerne mal erleben.


----------



## Ralph1993 (31. Dezember 2010)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab jede Menge Nutella, Marmelade und Honig und natürlich Schokolade da. Heute übernachtet dann 'nen Freund bei mir, der bringt noch Brötchen mit. Ich muss ja nur bis Montag-Morgen überleben.  - Aber den Aufruf, hier im Forum, mir Essen zu bringen, würde ich gerne mal erleben.


des wäre echt der hammer, aber ich glaube da würd schon was zam gehen


----------



## b-i-t (31. Dezember 2010)

Derjenige der was zu essen vorbei bringt könnte dann gleich die HAC5-Parts mitnehmen.


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch viel Durchhaltevermögen für das Jahr 2011...

Mein Torque kam zum Glück vor 2 Wochen.



Haltet durch!


----------



## MOETER (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

bin nun auch im Wartezimmer, sollte aber nicht so lange dauern---> Torque Trailflow (Lieferstatus: Sofort).

Ich habe vor auf einen normalen Umwerfer umzurüsten, hoffentlich bekomme ich die entsprechende Adapterplatte für die Etype Umwerfer Modelle dazubestellt. 
Oder ist die trotz Hammerschmidt schon an der Kettenstrebe? Kann sie nicht auf dem Foto entdecken.


Gruß

MOETER


----------



## starvald (1. Januar 2011)

Bei mir wirds jetzt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nen Votec v.sr 1.3 statt dem Alpinist! Ist auch The One drauf statt der CR.

So ist das halt, wenn man Kunden 13 zusätzliche Wochen warten lässt


----------



## Hans (1. Januar 2011)

Da warte ich lieber auf das Strive, bevor ich mir bei einer Firma ein bike kaufe, das in den letzten 10 Jahren schon 5x Pleite war 

Schöne Grüße

Hans

P.S: hatte selber schom mal ein Votec M  light


----------



## tomu (1. Januar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds jetzt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nen Votec v.sr 1.3 statt dem Alpinist! Ist auch The One drauf statt der CR.
> 
> So ist das halt, wenn man Kunden 13 zusätzliche Wochen warten lässt



Wenn es dir von der Größe passt dann viel Spaß damit. Ein gekrümmtes Sattelrohr mit nur 435mm Länge beim L wäre für mich ein Killerkriterium. Kommt mir sowieso spanisch vor, dass alle V.SR die gleich Rahmenhöhe haben. Außerdem sieht der Sitzrohrwinkel sehr flach aus. Leider ist der Winkel nicht angegeben.  Wenn du den Sattel sehr hoch hast rutscht dein Schwerpunkt immer weiter über das Hinterrad. Dazu eine nicht absenkbare Gabel die die flachen Winkel etwas entschärfen könnte.


----------



## gremlino (1. Januar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds jetzt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nen Votec v.sr 1.3 statt dem Alpinist! Ist auch The One drauf statt der CR.
> 
> So ist das halt, wenn man Kunden 13 zusätzliche Wochen warten lässt



Also ich find das Votec nicht schlecht. 
Was mich ein wenig wundert, das Votec ist frühestens 3 Wochen vor dem Alpinist lieferbar (ca. KW10 zu KW13) 
mir wären die 3 Wochen dann auch egal


achso, seit 12 Stunden heißt es: DIESES Jahr kommt mein Strive und nicht mehr NÄCHSTES Jahr


----------



## starvald (1. Januar 2011)

Hi,

das heisst das Votec ist vom Ansatz her schlechter konstruiert als das Canyon? Ich muss leider so dumm fragen, da ich nicht wirklich Ahnung habe 

Von wegen Wartezeit: Mit den drei Wochen Differenz, das stimmt schon. Aber ich habe vor vier Wochen bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob alles beim Termin bleiben würde. Die meinten dann, dass es sehr gut aussähe. Der Kauf des Votec wäre letztlich wohl auch eine emotionale Entscheidung...

Gruss,
Nicolas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoy (1. Januar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds jetzt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nen Votec v.sr 1.3 statt dem Alpinist! Ist auch The One drauf statt der CR.



Darüber freust du dich?  Ich würde die CR, in fast jedem Einsatzbereich der The One vorziehen. Pure Bremspower ist nichts gegen geräuschloses, definierbares, einstellbares und trotzdem powervolles Bremsen mit der CR!


----------



## MOETER (1. Januar 2011)

Werde an meinem Trailflow die Elixir R auch gegen eine The One tauschen.

Ich habe bereits eine One 2010 und bin absolut begeistert. Ich mag den harten Druckpunkt... Vielleicht hatte ich ja bis jetzt nur Glück, aber wenn man sich ein bisschen mehr Zeit bei der Sattelausrichtung nimmt ist sie auch geräuschlos (bis auf das durch die Lochung der Scheiben entstehende "wütender Wespenschwarmgeräusch" wenn man richtig reingreift).


----------



## gremlino (1. Januar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das heisst das Votec ist vom Ansatz her schlechter konstruiert als das Canyon? Ich muss leider so dumm fragen, da ich nicht wirklich Ahnung habe
> 
> ...



Schlecht konstruiert ist relativ, halt für den entsprechenden Einsatzzweck. Meiner Meinung nach sind Alpinist und VSR auf zwei unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete konstruiert und gedacht.

Kommt ja drauf an, was du willst und vorhast!


----------



## schigga (2. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Durchhaltevermögen für das Jahr 2011...
> 
> Mein Torque kam zum Glück vor 2 Wochen.
> 
> ...




Wie geht das denn?
2010er Modell?


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. Januar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?
> 2010er Modell?



ehm FRX LTD, trailflow und viele anderen modelle sind schon angekommen.
Wenn du mal paar seiten zurück scrollst.

und zwar die 2011


----------



## schigga (2. Januar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ehm FRX LTD, trailflow und viele anderen modelle sind schon angekommen.
> Wenn du mal paar seiten zurück scrollst.
> 
> und zwar die 2011




ehm ok


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Januar 2011)

Frx ltd 2011..


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Januar 2011)

KW 3 naht  Ostern und Weihnachten wird auf einen Tag fallen und ich geh schonmal mit dem Flammenwerfer rund, weil ich dieses weiße Zeug da draußen weg haben will (snowbiken gibts nämlich nur mit dem Hardtail).

Wieviele Tage bevor ihr Euer Bike holen konntet habt ihr die eMail von Canyon bekommen? (Ich fahre meins nach Koblenz holen)


----------



## comegetsome (3. Januar 2011)

Ich werd mich auch mal einreihen und auf das Rockzone in M warten. 

Der Schnee wird weichen... ich bin mir sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht habe ich eine überzogen-verwöhnte Einstellung zu logistischen Laufzeiten...aber kann es sein, dass 4 Wochen Lieferzeit für ein sofort-verfügbares 2010er Al 8.0 special Edition eine saftige Offenbarung von, entweder völliger Überforderung oder völliger Unfähigkeit gleich kommt?

Was muss da gemacht werden?? Box auf...LRS rein (Schnellspanner )...Lenker drauf (4 mal Innensechskant)...5 mal Gabel pumpen (Kompressor)...6 mal die Kurbel gedreht um einmal durchzuschalten...das ganze Retour...und dann ab in den Versand?

Laufzeit der Sendung für 150 km...2 Tage max??

besten Gruß


----------



## MOETER (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,

mein "sofort" verfügbares Trailflow soll auch erst in KW3 kommen:-(. Der Begriff "Sofort" hat wohl unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. Aber aus eigener Erfahrung hoffe ich wieder, dass Canyon 2 Wochen früher liefert


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Januar 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein "sofort" verfügbares Trailflow soll auch erst in KW3 kommen:-(. Der Begriff "Sofort" hat wohl unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. Aber aus eigener Erfahrung hoffe ich wieder, dass Canyon 2 Wochen früher liefert


 

Ich verstehe unter sofort sofort. Also sofort Willi mit der Leiter ins Lager schicken, Karton ausm Regal und dann los damit. Na gut...nen Kaffee darf er noch trinken der Willi...

gruß


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Januar 2011)

Bis die Strives kommen hat der Willi vom vielen Kaffee längst nen Herzkasper und dolle Sodbrennen...


----------



## MOETER (4. Januar 2011)

Naja oder Willi ist wieder vollkommen entspannt weil er einen schönen Spätsommerurlaub hinter sich hat
Eine so lange Wartezeit hat man ja heute selbst bei Autos selten.



Auch in einem Telefonat mit Canyon wurde mir für mein Trailflownochmal KW 3 bestätigt, aber ansonsten war man sehr freundlich und auch kompetent. Hab ich wenigstens Zeit Sonderwerkzeug zur Demontage des Hammerschmidt-Innenlagers zu kaufen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Kommando zurück:

Heute im Posteingang:

_"vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die Trackingnummer
Ihres Pakets lautet 0034XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"_

Willi hat einen Superjob gemacht!! Wahrscheinlich nicht mal seinen Kaffee leergetrunken! 

Manchmal hilft es einfach ganz renitent und kindisch nach dem "Warum" zu fragen. Immer wieder....und wieder...und wieder...

Besten Gruß voller Vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (4. Januar 2011)

Dann mal Gratuliation. War auch etwas verwundert. Hatte im Sommer ein Outlet-Bike bestellt, das sollte drei Tage nach Bestelleingang versendet werden als dann in der Überprüfungsmail auffiel das es im I-Net mit der falschen Farbe und Größe angegeben war.
Ein halbes Jahr später nun Anlauf zwei, diesmal mit dem Neubike aus dem 2011er Sortiment.


----------



## chicken07 (4. Januar 2011)

das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. leider ist es bei mir erst aufgefallen, als das rad bei mir in der falschen rahmengröße angekommen war :-/


----------



## comegetsome (4. Januar 2011)

Ja, die Größe ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich schon Canyon am anderen Ende der Leitung hatte und eh schon am mosern war. 

Ist halt etwas befremdlich. Wenn ich mich für Direktvertrieb entscheide muss ich natürlich gewährleisten das meine verbleibenden Vertriebskanäle auch 100% stimmen. 

Bin dennoch frohes Mutes das diesmal alles klappt!


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Januar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Ja, die Größe ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich schon Canyon am anderen Ende der Leitung hatte und eh schon am mosern war.
> 
> Ist halt etwas befremdlich. Wenn ich mich für Direktvertrieb entscheide muss ich natürlich gewährleisten das meine verbleibenden Vertriebskanäle auch 100% stimmen.
> 
> Bin dennoch frohes Mutes das diesmal alles klappt!


 

100%tig stimmt NICHTS!!

Allerdings sollte die korrekte Größe des Bikes schon mit den ersten 10% Stimmigkeit abgefrüstückt sein.

Stellt Euch mal vor:

Sales-Manager Airbus: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch Herr Lufthansa zur Übergabe ihres neuen A319..."

Herr Lufthansa:"Wie......???? Ich hatte einen A380 bestellt!"


gruß...


----------



## MOETER (4. Januar 2011)

Was hat man Willi in den Kaffee gerührt? Speed?

_Wir stellen derzeit Ihre Bestellung zusammen und werden diese innerhalb der kommenden
48 Stunden an DHL übergeben. Anschließend erhalten Sie eine Versandbestätigung
per E-Mail mit Angabe der Trackingnummer Ihres Paketes._

Von wegen KW3:-D. Ist warscheinlich Absicht, damit man Canyon mit einem Positiverlebnis verbindet


Voller Vorfreude...


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Januar 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Was hat man Willi in den Kaffee gerührt? Speed?
> 
> _Wir stellen derzeit Ihre Bestellung zusammen und werden diese innerhalb der kommenden_
> _48 Stunden an DHL übergeben. Anschließend erhalten Sie eine Versandbestätigung_
> ...


 

Mal sehen wer von uns beiden seines schneller hat...und in welchem Zustand...







Na?...Hab ich noch Vorsprung?? ;-)

Besten Gruß


----------



## MOETER (4. Januar 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer von uns beiden seines schneller hat...und in *welchem Zustand*...



Ich hab 16 für ein Pappkarton bezahlt... mit dem könnte das Canyon die Niagarafälle runterfahren.

Und den Vorpsrung werde ich wohl nicht mehr rausholen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. Januar 2011)

Meins soll auch KW 3 kommen, das ist gemein! Ich muss noch warten


----------



## b-i-t (4. Januar 2011)

> Ich hab 16 für ein Pappkarton bezahlt... mit dem könnte das Canyon die Niagarafälle runterfahren.


... Das dachte ich auch. Als ich bei der Post stand, um mein Grand Canyon AL da abzuholen, habe ich gesehen, wie ein Post-Fahrer (kein DHL) seinen Wagen ausgeladen hat.... Da blieb mir echt der Mund offen stehen. Am schönsten fand ich, wie er einen Karton von so einem schiebbaren Paketwagon in den nächsten befördert hat. Er hat einen Karton, in dem anscheinenend ein Keyboard war, anderhalb Meter in Richtung Wagon geworfen, wo es gegen eine Seitenwand krachte und schräg im Wagon nach unten rutschte. Als ich meinen Bikeguard sah, war mir klar, dass mein Fahrrad wohl ähnlich behandelt wurde war. Die haben es tatsächlich geschafft 'nen ganzes Stück vom Griff weg, nach schräg oben rauszufetzen... 
Ich hab gleich vor Ort in das Paket geschaut. Und es war zum Glück alles in bester Ordnung. Wenn nicht, hätte ich dort sofort einen nuklearen Supergau verursacht. Gewissermaßen hat das Canyon-Team der Poststelle das leben gerettet. 
Nach diesem Test haben FEDEX, UPS und USPS sogar Beschleunigungen von über 6g hinbekommen!!! 
Irgendwo gab es auch mal so einen Test für deutsche Postdienste, da hieß es das Pakete von mehr als 3m Höhe gefallen sein müsste, oder so...


----------



## Ralph1993 (4. Januar 2011)

b-i-t schrieb:


> ... Das dachte ich auch. Als ich bei der Post stand, um mein Grand Canyon AL da abzuholen, habe ich gesehen, wie ein Post-Fahrer (kein DHL) seinen Wagen ausgeladen hat.... Da blieb mir echt der Mund offen stehen. Am schönsten fand ich, wie er einen Karton von so einem schiebbaren Paketwagon in den nächsten befördert hat. Er hat einen Karton, in dem anscheinenend ein Keyboard war, anderhalb Meter in Richtung Wagon geworfen, wo es gegen eine Seitenwand krachte und schräg im Wagon nach unten rutschte. Als ich meinen Bikeguard sah, war mir klar, dass mein Fahrrad wohl ähnlich behandelt wurde war. Die haben es tatsächlich geschafft 'nen ganzes Stück vom Griff weg, nach schräg oben rauszufetzen...
> Ich hab gleich vor Ort in das Paket geschaut. Und es war zum Glück alles in bester Ordnung. Wenn nicht, hätte ich dort sofort einen nuklearen Supergau verursacht. Gewissermaßen hat das Canyon-Team der Poststelle das leben gerettet.
> 
> Nach diesem Test haben FEDEX, UPS und USPS sogar Beschleunigungen von über 6g hinbekommen!!!
> Irgendwo gab es auch mal so einen Test für deutsche Postdienste, da hieß es das Pakete von mehr als 3m Höhe gefallen sein müsste, oder so...



das is echt krass, aber jedes paket muss einen sturz von 1,5metern  aushalten, nur ist halt immer das ding, wo das paket drauf fliegt und  mit welcher geschwindigkeit es runter fliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Januar 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Und den Vorpsrung werde ich wohl nicht mehr rausholen.


 

Warte mal ab..bei Sperrgut ists ähnlich wie bei den RedBull XAlps...einmal nen Lift verpasst und Du sitzt 2-3 Tage dumm rum weil ein Spediteur nicht wegen einer Kiste seinen LkW fahren läßt! 

Ich wiege mich nicht in Sicherheit!! 

gruß


----------



## TheWho88 (5. Januar 2011)

puh, hoffen wir mal das beste ;-)

freu mich schon auf kw 7 - da wird der thread explodieren wenn da alle playzones und rockzones ausgeliefert werden ;-)


----------



## comegetsome (5. Januar 2011)

Ist anzunehmen! Hoffen wir mal, dass die Explosion auch in KW7 ist und nicht erst in KW 12 oder so!


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. Januar 2011)

Neee, die machen dann gleich KW 20 drauß


----------



## comegetsome (5. Januar 2011)

Mit der Begründung dass sie doch lieber andere Lenkergriffe verbauen wollen oder so!


----------



## fo-le-fou (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
das hier ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Hab in der Vergangenheit immer nur mitgelesen.

Also ich war im Oktober in Koblenz und habe mich dort für das Nerve AM 6.0 in Schwarz entschieden, da ich Angst hatte dass das "Mama Green" zu extrem ist, und leider hatten sie nicht in dieser Farbe da. 

Seitdem warte ich darauf. Es soll in der 4. KW geliefert werden.
Dieser Liefertermin kommt mir aber gerade gelegen, da ich für meine Klausuren mitte Februar lernen muss.

gruß fo


----------



## TheWho88 (5. Januar 2011)

hat jmd. das playzone schon im showroom gesehen oder hat zufällig ein "echtes" bild davon? 

bin schon so gespannt auf das teil 

wenn die noch einmal den termin um mehr als ne woche verschieben, greif ich evtl. doch noch tiefer in die tasche und kauf das yt nomad - da geht es dann ums prinzip


----------



## TheWho88 (5. Januar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ... kauf das yt nomad ...




wie komm ich auf nomad - mein natürlich das noton


----------



## fo-le-fou (5. Januar 2011)

playzone? sorry ich bin anfänger hilf mir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaDN (5. Januar 2011)

Sooo, da ich in den vergangen Wochen immer heimlich mitgelesen habe, werde ich die letzten paar Tage auch noch im Wartezimmer verbringen. 

"Sehr geehrter Herr  Weber,

es freut uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass sich Ihr Bike bereits in der Kommissionierung befindet. 
Wir rechnen mit der Übergabe an DHL spätestens innerhalb der nächsten Woche."

Ist ein Nerve XC 5.0


----------



## chicken07 (5. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch  Was war denn deine angekündigte Lieferwoche, wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## SaschaDN (5. Januar 2011)

Danke! Der Liefertermin war KW03 ...passt also


----------



## chicken07 (5. Januar 2011)

Das wollte ich hören - Dann warte ich ab jetzt auf die gleiche Mail


----------



## gremlino (5. Januar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Neee, die machen dann gleich KW 20 drauß



würde KW23 vorschlagen, dann können die Jungs noch die Strives vorher ausliefern


----------



## Michael_H (6. Januar 2011)

Ich war heute in Koblenz zum Probefahren.
Es war etwas kaotisch, weil sie die Ausstellung heute umgebaut haben. Bin das Strive und das Torque Vertride Probegefahren und es ist letztendlich das Torque geworden. Damit reihe ich mich hier mit einem Toroue Vertride in KW8 ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Januar 2011)

SaschaDN schrieb:


> Danke! Der Liefertermin war KW03 ...passt also




Du machst mir Hoffnung, dass ich meins doch noch früher kriege. Hat auch KW3 und ist auch ein Nerve XC


----------



## SaschaDN (6. Januar 2011)

Einen schönen guten Morgen!

Gestern ins Wartezimmer gekommen und heute schon wieder raus. 

"Sehr geehrte/er Sascha Weber,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die Trackingnummer Ihres Pakets lautet XXXXXXXXXX"


----------



## ben14 (6. Januar 2011)

Was hast du bestellt? Einen Flaschenhalter?  (Scherz)

Ich freu mich für dich, ich muss noch bis KW 5 warten. Ist ja auch nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## SaschaDN (6. Januar 2011)

ben14 schrieb:


> Was hast du bestellt? Einen Flaschenhalter?  (Scherz)
> 
> Ich freu mich für dich, ich muss noch bis KW 5 warten. Ist ja auch nicht mehr so lange.



Ach Mist, jetzt ist es aufgefallen!  Neee, ist ein Nerve XC 5.0, welches ich im Oktober 2010 bestellt hatte. 

Danke, dein Rad kommt bestimmt auch früher.


----------



## RolfK (6. Januar 2011)

Sodele,

mein Trailflow ist für KW 2 angesetzt. Schaun mer mal!

Bin schon ganz unruhig und die ersten Anbauteile liegen auch schon hier bereit und warten.


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Januar 2011)

SaschaDN schrieb:


> Danke, dein Rad kommt bestimmt auch früher.


 
Meins ist schon da...naja...bei der Post...irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck diese A****geige von Zusteller hat nicht mal versucht das Paket zuzustellen...einfach Karte hinterlegt....soll der Empfänger das Ding doch selbst schleppen!!

Gruß


----------



## MOETER (6. Januar 2011)

Bei mir: Paket liegt laut Paketverfolgung ungescannt im Startzentrum. Bald 24 Stunden lang. Und am Status ändert sich nichts.

@Speichenquaeler: Kenn ich auch so Geschichten, aber vor allem von DPD und GLS. Drei Leute bei funktionierender Klingel anwesend und 3 Hunde im Garten die recht aufmerksam sind... Trotzdem liegt ein Kärtchen im Briefkasten. Schleichen wohl zum Briefkasten und hauen dann schnell ab, und wenn man Pech hat fährt der das Paket dann noch 3 Tage spazieren und man fährt umsonst zu seltsamen Abholkiosken.


----------



## AmeKi (6. Januar 2011)

Ich reihe mich dann auch mal mit ein, einmal Rockzone in KW7. 
Samstag 13° , das wärs doch direkt mal


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Januar 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Bei mir: Paket liegt laut Paketverfolgung ungescannt im Startzentrum. Bald 24 Stunden lang. Und am Status ändert sich nichts.


 

Es ist gut möglich, dass Du bereits heute oder morgen mit einem Knick im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum rechnen kannst. Von Paketzentrum zu dir in 0s! 

Sperrgut wird je nach Region gerne mal von der DHL an subunternehmende Spediteure vergeben. Die allerdings können sich nur alte rostige Ford Transits leisten und keine Hardware zur Teilnahme an der Sendungsverfolgung.

Gruß


----------



## MOETER (6. Januar 2011)

Ja ist mir schon klar, bin halt anderes von großenen Internet Versendern gewohnt...

Problem: Habe nur noch bis zum Wochenende frei, danach heißt es Paket zu Fuß durch die Innenstadt schleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Januar 2011)

@MOETER

Hee..heute ist Donnerstag...das wird schon...bis Samstag.

und...Du hast Dir nicht wohl extra wegen der Zustellung frei genommen???? 

Gruß


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Januar 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Ja ist mir schon klar, bin halt anderes von großenen Internet Versendern gewohnt...
> 
> Problem: Habe nur noch bis zum Wochenende frei, danach heißt es Paket zu Fuß durch die Innenstadt schleppen



Quatsch, in der Post aufbauen und nach Hause fahren!!


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Januar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Quatsch, in der Post aufbauen und nach Hause fahren!!


 

Mit der Bikebox überm Kopf? Nicht vergessen 2 Gucklöcher reinzuschneiden!!

Gruß


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Januar 2011)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Bin das Strive und das Torque Vertride Probegefahren und es ist letztendlich das Torque geworden.



Warum? 
Bei mir ist die Entscheidung noch nicht gefallen, Tendenz geht stark zum Strive (trotz Wartezeit). Probefahrt steht noch aus, daher freue ich mich über jeden Input. Könnte ja sein, dass hier noch einige Mitleser vor derselben Kaufentscheidung stehen.
Thx!


----------



## Stango (6. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Bei mir ist die Entscheidung noch nicht gefallen, Tendenz geht stark zum Strive (trotz Wartezeit). Probefahrt steht noch aus, daher freue ich mich über jeden Input. Könnte ja sein, dass hier noch einige Mitleser vor derselben Kaufentscheidung stehen.
> Thx!


 
Ja ich


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich würd sofort das Vertride nehmen.


----------



## fkal (6. Januar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ich würd sofort das Vertride nehmen.



da bist du sicher nicht der einzige...  ich werd erst mal auf den ersten test des strive warten (will die kennlinie des dämpfers erstmal sehen) und dann erst konkret über einen kauf nachdenken.


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. Januar 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> da bist du sicher nicht der einzige...  ich werd erst mal auf den ersten test des strive warten (will die kennlinie des dämpfers erstmal sehen) und dann erst konkret über einen kauf nachdenken.



Ja wenn ich mir ein strive holen würde dann erst im jahr 2012, weil die ganzen kinderkrankheiten einfach noch kommen werden, da es die erste Serie vom Strive ist, vom Torque gibt es ja schon ein paar.


----------



## Michael_H (6. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Bei mir ist die Entscheidung noch nicht gefallen, Tendenz geht stark zum Strive (trotz Wartezeit). Probefahrt steht noch aus, daher freue ich mich über jeden Input.



Probefahren in Koblenz ist ja immer nur recht begrenzt möglich. Der Grund für eine Entscheidung ist eigentlich recht einfach: Ich habe schon ein 140mm AM Bike und der Unterschied zum Strive ist recht gering. Also ist es dann das Torque geworden, weil es den Einsatzbereich deutlich in Richtung ruppiges Gelände verschiebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Januar 2011)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Der Grund für eine Entscheidung ist eigentlich recht einfach: Ich habe schon ein 140mm AM Bike und der Unterschied zum Strive ist recht gering.



Ah, alles klar! Danke für Deine Antwort. 
Also lag es nicht daran, dass Dir am Strive sofort ein essentieller Makel/Nachteil aufgefallen wäre?
Ich steige ja vom Hardtail auf. 160mm Federweg werden mich also ganz schön verwöhnen und mir sicherlich dicke reichen.

Am Samstag fahre ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpel mal nach KO und dann werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal Torque und Nerve AM probieren. Wer weiß, vielleicht rät mir mein Popometer ja zu einem ganz anderen Bike als meine Augen... denn die wollen ganz klar das Strive. 
Nur dumm, dass sie momentan nur Rahmengröße M im Showroom stehen haben.

Wenn ich schon mal dort bin: Sind irgendwelche speziellen Detailfotos erwünscht?


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Januar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich mir ein strive holen würde dann erst im jahr 2012, weil die ganzen kinderkrankheiten einfach noch kommen werden, da es die erste Serie vom Strive ist, vom Torque gibt es ja schon ein paar.



Das ist auch mein Hauptbedenken gegen das Strive. Man kauft mit der Erstserie ja doch ne große Portion Ungewissheit. Labortests und Simulationen hin oder her.
Weiß denn noch jemand, wie's bei den ersten Serien von Torque oder AM war, in Sachen Kinderkrankheiten? War es sehr schlimm, oder hatte Canyon damals gute Entwicklungsarbeit geleistet?


----------



## Stango (6. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon mal dort bin: Sind irgendwelche speziellen Detailfotos erwünscht?


 
Ja kannst du bitte ein paar Fotos vom Vertride machen ?
wäre echt nett !


----------



## mok2905 (6. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ah, alles klar! Danke für Deine Antwort.
> Also lag es nicht daran, dass Dir am Strive sofort ein essentieller Makel/Nachteil aufgefallen wäre?
> Ich steige ja vom Hardtail auf. 160mm Federweg werden mich also ganz schön verwöhnen und mir sicherlich dicke reichen.
> 
> ...



ich hätt gern ein schönes foto vom rockzone gesehen.


----------



## HHorsTT (6. Januar 2011)

servus in die runde!
mich würde mal sehr interessieren wie viele leute hier ein bike bei canyon gakuft/bestellt haben ohne es vorher mal gefahren zu sein!? rein interessehalber


----------



## Frank1337 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hab da sogar 2 gekauft ohne sie vorher gefahren zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (6. Januar 2011)

Bin schon bei meinem dritten Canyon und bis jetzt hab ich immer ohne Probefahrt bestellt. Aber ich weiß was ich brauche und canyon passt einfach immer!! Aber vielleicht hab auch kein Problem damit weil canyon 10 km vor der Haustür liegt. :-D


----------



## Ralph1993 (7. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Hauptbedenken gegen das Strive. Man kauft mit der Erstserie ja doch ne große Portion Ungewissheit. Labortests und Simulationen hin oder her.
> Weiß denn noch jemand, wie's bei den ersten Serien von Torque oder AM war, in Sachen Kinderkrankheiten? War es sehr schlimm, oder hatte Canyon damals gute Entwicklungsarbeit geleistet?



Vielleicht kannste paar schöne Fotos vom Dropzone machen, am liebsten mal von oben nach unten ein bild machen oder von vorne.

Ja das mit den Kinderkrankheiten is halt immer so eine sache


----------



## mok2905 (7. Januar 2011)

HHorsTT schrieb:


> servus in die runde!
> mich würde mal sehr interessieren wie viele leute hier ein bike bei canyon gakuft/bestellt haben ohne es vorher mal gefahren zu sein!? rein interessehalber



hab auch schon 2 räder da gekauft ohne sie gefahren zu sein.


----------



## Shockwave (7. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Hauptbedenken gegen das Strive. Man kauft mit der Erstserie ja doch ne große Portion Ungewissheit. Labortests und Simulationen hin oder her.
> Weiß denn noch jemand, wie's bei den ersten Serien von Torque oder AM war, in Sachen Kinderkrankheiten? War es sehr schlimm, oder hatte Canyon damals gute Entwicklungsarbeit geleistet?




Ich hab ein AM aus 2008. Bin mit dem Bike eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden, bis auf die Sache, dass der NN 2.4 hinten (Druck im Dämpfer 12-16) an das Rohr leicht anschlägt (Problematik wurde auch ausreichend im Forum angesprochen). Denke das könnte man schon unter Kinderkrankheit sehen. 

Aber noch eine andere Frage: Hab mir das Alpinist bestellt und soll in KW 13 kommen. In den vorherigen Threads steht nun das der SLX Umwerfer gegen ein XT und die Race Face AM gegen eine Race Face FR Kurbel getauscht werden soll. Auf der Canyon HP wurde bisher aber nichts geändert. Weiss evtl. jemand etwas mehr! Vielen Dank und Grüsse


----------



## RolfK (7. Januar 2011)

Wow, 1 Tag vom Versand bis zur Lieferung. Kaum zu glauben, aber das Trailflow ist eben angekommen.


----------



## MOETER (7. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch!
Warte nun den dritten Tag seit Versandstart auf mein Trailflow. Wage es nichtmal Musik anzumachen


----------



## comegetsome (7. Januar 2011)

... und Tauwetter dazu. Da steht ja der ersten Schlammpartie nichts mehr im Wege. 

Gratuliere!


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Januar 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Warte nun den dritten Tag seit Versandstart auf mein Trailflow. Wage es nichtmal Musik anzumachen


 
Es wird dein Tag kommen! 

Meins gestern zwischen die Fingerchen gekriegt! 

Und jetzt raus in den Dreck damit!!

Besten Gruß


----------



## MOETER (7. Januar 2011)

Ja Recht so, ist auch perfektes Wetter für eine Matsch-Taufe


----------



## RolfK (7. Januar 2011)

Hehe

Na übers WoE bleibt es ersmal im Wohnzimmer zum anglotzen und schmachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (7. Januar 2011)

freu mich schon ziemlich auf mein neues bike, jedoch lese ich hier im forum immer mal wieder ziemlich schlechte sachen zur marzocchi 66 rcv - das macht mich verrückt, vor allem weil das rose beef cake 4 aktuell für 1700 verkauft wird (m in schwarz)

mann, mann, mann - wenn canyon in kw 52 geliefert hätte, hätte ich jetzt wenigstens nicht mehr die möglichkeit mich umzuentscheiden ... hmm


----------



## Ralph1993 (7. Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Die Daten sind in unserem System eingegangen und werden schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.

So jetzt warte ich ma auf mein Dropzone


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (7. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

geselle mich jetzt auch zu euch.
Will mir eigentlich das Trailflow bestellen, kann mir jemand sagen ob es der Downhilltauglichkeit des Rockzones gerecht wird oder liegen da Welten dazwischen ?

Grüße


----------



## Ralph1993 (7. Januar 2011)

_CANYON_BIKER_ schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> geselle mich jetzt auch zu euch.
> Will mir eigentlich das Trailflow bestellen, kann mir jemand sagen ob es der Downhilltauglichkeit des Rockzones gerecht wird oder liegen da Welten dazwischen ?
> ...



für downhill lieber rockzone.. deswegen habe ich mir heut das Dropzone bestellt


----------



## schigga (7. Januar 2011)

KW 1 ist fast vorbei!
Ich finde das ging sehr schnell.
Hoffentlich geht das mit den verbleibenden Wochen auch so.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

Heute war ich ja in Koblenz zum Probefahren. Im Gallerie-Thread habe ich einige Bilder eingestellt. Alle Fotos des heutigen Tages sind in diesem Album zu finden.


----------



## TheWho88 (8. Januar 2011)

sehr schön, danke...

bist auch mal das playzone probegefahren - wie schauts mit den 2011er marzocchis aus (66 RCV) - ich lese nur schlechte sachen und mach mir so meine gedanken bzgl. federwegausnutzung und zuverlässigkeit 

danke


----------



## Ralph1993 (8. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Heute war ich ja in Koblenz zum Probefahren. Im Gallerie-Thread habe ich einige Bilder eingestellt. Alle Fotos des heutigen Tages sind in diesem Album zu finden.



VERDAMMT GEIL!!!

Vielen Lieben Dank 

Meine vorfreude auf das Dropzone steigt grade ins unermessliche! 

PS. Vielen dank das du meine gewünsche Fotoansicht berücksichtigt hast.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

Das Dropzone sieht mit seiner "Farbe" Raw einfach supergeil aus! 

Das Playzone bin ich nicht probegefahren. Liegt nicht in meinem Beuteschema. Ich suche eigentlich ein tourentaugliches Spaßenduro. Leider hat mich das Strive enttäuscht!
Höchstwahrscheinlich wird es das Alpinist werden, auch wenn ich mich noch nicht so recht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden kann 3000 (dreitausend!) Euro für ein Fahrrad auszugeben.

Ich habe es mir dennoch nicht nehmen lassen auch mal das FRX unter den Podex zu nehmen. Das hat schon was, so ein Sofa mit Rädern dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (8. Januar 2011)

tourentaugliches spaßenduro ;-) 

ja, genau sowas suche ich auch, jedoch ist bei mir das preisliche limit so bei 1900 und für den preis bekomme ich nichts anderes als das playzone. von daher muss ich wohl kleine abstriche uphill machen ;-) - hab schon fat alberts daheim, um besser zu "rollen"


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> jedoch ist bei mir das preisliche limit so bei 1900 und für den preis bekomme ich nichts anderes als das playzone.



Eigentlich liegt mein Preislimit auch um die 2000er Grenze. Aber das Alpinist hat's mir heute echt angetan. Dazu noch die Option die Gabel auf 180 zu öffnen... nur die Reverb fehlt leider.

Nun ja. Ich werde mich selbst noch ein wenig zügeln und habe mir auferlegt mal noch abzuwarten, was bei Radon im 160er Bereich 2011 so passiert.


----------



## TheWho88 (8. Januar 2011)

ich hab das playzone schon bestellt. lieferung in kw7

dadurch das ich jedoch von kw 52 auf kw 7 vertröstet wurde, habe ich wieder mehr zeit mir gedanken zu machen und am playzone zu zweifeln bzw. an der marzocchi

ist gar nicht so einfach so ein bikekauf


----------



## Stango (8. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Heute war ich ja in Koblenz zum Probefahren. Im Gallerie-Thread habe ich einige Bilder eingestellt. Alle Fotos des heutigen Tages sind in diesem Album zu finden.


Danke für die Bilder des Vertriders !
Weißt du zufällig noch was das für eine Rahmengröße ist ?

Gruß Stango


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

Das Vertride war ein M, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Canyon sagt, dass alle Torques im Showroom M waren, auf dem Trailflow pappte jedoch ein L-Aufkleber. Auch das Alpinist 2010 ist nicht als Testbike aufgeführt, wie wahrscheinlich sämtliche 2010er, die noch im Showroom rumstehen/-fahren.


----------



## oliver7701 (10. Januar 2011)

shit, hoffentlich beinflusst das nicht die heissersehnte 9. KW  

HOCHWASSER!!!

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2011/0...d-rhein/zittern-koblenz-orte-ueberflutet.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (10. Januar 2011)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> shit, hoffentlich beinflusst das nicht die heissersehnte 9. KW
> 
> HOCHWASSER!!!
> 
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2011/0...d-rhein/zittern-koblenz-orte-ueberflutet.html


----------



## AmeKi (10. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Heute war ich ja in Koblenz zum Probefahren. Im Gallerie-Thread habe ich einige Bilder eingestellt. Alle Fotos des heutigen Tages sind in diesem Album zu finden.



Sehr geil, das Rockzone sieht spitze aus und jetzt freu ich mich umso mehr auf in 5 Wochen! 

vielen Dank!


----------



## Ralph1993 (10. Januar 2011)

Ohman, grade die Bestellbestätigung und Rechnung per E-Mail bekommen.

Da steht geplanter Liefertermin. 4KW!!! 

Obwohl das Dropzone in "Raw" Sofort lieferbar ist.


----------



## comegetsome (10. Januar 2011)

Ey, das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht als ich die Meldung bei Bild gelesen hatte. Die Rache der weißen Pest!


----------



## TheWho88 (10. Januar 2011)

glaub momentan hat jeder angst das in koblenz was passiert :-/

hab heute ne interessante mail von canyon bzgl. der 66 rcv am playzone (falls es jmd. interessiert):

[FONT="]Die Problematik mit dem nicht nutzbaren Federweg ist ab dem Modelljahr 2010 abgestellt. 
Im technischen Bereich hat sich bei der 66 RCV nichts geändert. Wir verwenden für das Modelljahr 2011 die Version mit dem Tapered Steerer (oben 1 1/8 Zoll, unten 1.5 Zoll) Steuerrohr. 

 [/FONT]


----------



## Ralph1993 (10. Januar 2011)

wisst ihr was mir grade aufgefallen ist. auf dem bild hier wo das dropzone im showroom in koblenz steht. Fehlt die verstärkung zwischen sitzrohr und oberrohr. (da wo die Sattelklemme in der nähe is)

http://www.bilder-speicher.de/11010819636054.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html

und jetzt schaut euch mal das Dropzone auf der Homepage an. 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2092

wer es net versteht was ich meine, solls bitte sagen  dann schmeiß ich mich an paint ^^


----------



## the.saint (10. Januar 2011)

das eine scheint auch ein s rahmen zu sein, da sind bei fast allen herstellern keine gussets dran zwischen sitz und oberrohr
die bilder auf der homepage müssten m rahmen sein


----------



## Ralph1993 (10. Januar 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 7906052"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> das eine scheint auch ein s rahmen zu sein, da sind bei fast allen herstellern keine gussets dran zwischen sitz und oberrohr
> die bilder auf der homepage müssten m rahmen sein



ok weil ich habe es mir in L bestellt


----------



## Suicyclist (11. Januar 2011)

Zuerst wurde von KW51 auf 52 und dann auf 03 verschoben, doch heute morgen kam die erfreuliche Nachricht:

_Sehr geehrte/er ...,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die Trackingnummer
Ihres Pakets lautet..._


Mein FRX 9.0 in M ist unterwegs! (Mit dem DHL-Luftkissenboot !)






Ich freu' mich riesig und bin schon sooo gespannt, ob meine Hammerschmidt sich jetzt problemlos montieren lässt oder nicht...
(Werde Euch bescheid geben, wenn ich's weiss!)


----------



## Suicyclist (13. Januar 2011)

Seit 48h unveränderter Status (40%; on the road) bei der Sendungsverfolgung!

Was machen die mit meinem Paket?

Haben die es ihrem Lehrling in Neuwied hinten auf die Mofa geschnallt, oder was?

DHL = "Dauert Halt Länger" !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben14 (13. Januar 2011)

Hat man dir das nicht gesagt!!!!???? DHL macht grad ne Proberunde mit deinem Bike!!!


----------



## comegetsome (13. Januar 2011)

Dann ist es wenigstens schon ein wenig eingefahren! 

Na, ich wrd mich nicht wundern wenn trotzdem pltzlich an der Tr klingelt. Diese Tracking-Dinger sind einfach zu hufig frn Arsch.


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Januar 2011)

hier fehlen Buchstben


----------



## Suicyclist (13. Januar 2011)

ÄäÖöÜü!!!
Geht doch!


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Januar 2011)

hm

bei mir nicht, da verschwinden Umlaute. Buchstabenklau nur bei bestimmten Usern? Verschwörung?


----------



## b-i-t (13. Januar 2011)

Ist mir vor ner Stunde oder so in einem anderen Thread auch passiert... SKANDAL...


----------



## comegetsome (13. Januar 2011)

Frechheit!


----------



## Suicyclist (13. Januar 2011)

Tjä, wäs söll ich sägen: "Jeder sö, wie er's verdient!"




(Würde äber lieber äüf Ümläüte verzichten ünd dafür endlich mein Törqüe in Empfäng nehmen!)


----------



## chicken07 (13. Januar 2011)

Kurzer Hinweis für alle "Leidensgenossen", die auf ein Grand Canyon CF Modell warten:
Nach heutiger telefonischer Nachfrage, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass sich der Liefertermin wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten der Rahmen (zumindest für Bestellungen in den Größen L und XL) von ursprünglich Kalenderwoche 3 voraussichtlich auf die Kalenderwoche 12 verschiebt. 
Da ich seit Oktober auf das Rad warte, eine Neuigkeit, auf die ich gern verzichtet hätte. Werde mich jetzt mal woanders umsehen und dann entscheiden, ob ich so lange warten möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Januar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Tjä, wäs söll ich sägen: "Jeder sö, wie er's verdient!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gebe ich die Umlaute doch gerne her, meine Rückfrage gestern ergab, dass ich ende nächster Woche in Koblenz aufschlagen darf um mein Rad abzuholen


----------



## Ralph1993 (13. Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrte/er.....,

vielen Dank für die Überweisung des  Rechnungsbetrags.
Ihre Zahlung ist heute bei uns eingetroffen und wurde  umgehend Ihrem Auftrag zugeordnet.
Somit kann die Bearbeitung Ihres Auftrages  in unserem Hause erfolgen.
Eine weitere E-Mail erhalten Sie, sobald die  Kommissionierung Ihres Auftrags erfolgt ist.


----------



## chicken07 (13. Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr ,

heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich das Lieferdatum Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes Grand Canyon CF 9.0 von der 3. Kalenderwoche auf die 12. Kalenderwoche 2011 verschiebt.

Leider konnten die Termine für den Grand Canyon Rahmen nicht in allen Rahmengrößen gehalten werden.
Ein Verzug für das von Ihnen bestellte Modell ist für uns leider nicht vermeidbar.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für diesen Umstand

:-(


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. Januar 2011)

Mitleid....und das in KW2 ankündigen...

gruß


----------



## Jedisonic (13. Januar 2011)

Sonntag morgen ein AL 9 bestellt, Donnerstag vormittag in empfang genommen! ;-)


----------



## TheWho88 (13. Januar 2011)

finde die lieferzeiten momentan echt ne frechheit. wenn mein playzone, welches schon von kw 52 auf 7 verschoben wurde, noch einmal verschoben wird, überlege ich schon schwer meine bestellung zu stornieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalama (14. Januar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> finde die lieferzeiten MOMENTAN echt ne frechheit.



wenn man sich um diese jahreszeit (bez. im zeitraum eurobike - jahreswechsel) ein canyon bike bestellt muss man doch eigentlich damit rechnen. ist doch jedes jahr die gleiche verf***te Sch***** bei Canyon und seinen Lieferzeiten (entschuldigt bitte den Tonfall).

bei mir wirds deshalb ein uncle jimbo 8 von 2010 anstelle des 8.0er strives. da hab ich sogar bei besserer ausstattung noch viel geld und noch mehr wartezeit gespart...der onkel ist nämlich schon nächste woche da. muss jedoch zugeben das mich eher die finanzielle ersparnis als die längere wartezeit zu meiner entscheidung bewegt hat. trotzdem ist eine 15 wochen kürzere wartezeit natürlich nicht unerheblich.(UND ICH HOFFE DAS HIER LIEST EIN GEWISSER HERR ARNOLD !!!!)

EDIT: werde - wenn es endültig hier im wohnzimmer steht - meine strive-bestellung stornieren. heißt einer von euch hat glück und kriegt seins fünf wochen früher (KW17 statt 22). hatte nämlich direkt nach vorstellung der neuen homepage bestellt. 

guts nächtle!!


----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (14. Januar 2011)

Ich warte noch auf meinen Lux, der in der KW6 kommen soll. Da ich hier nichts negatives über die Luxe gelesen habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, das das auch hinhaut.


----------



## Brinsen (14. Januar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Wenn mein playzone, welches schon von kw 52 auf 7 verschoben wurde, noch einmal verschoben wird, überlege ich schon schwer meine bestellung zu stornieren.



Geht mir genau so... Ich hoff ja nur das es nochmal so dermaßen schneit oder Regnet das man so oder so net fahren "kann"...


----------



## chicken07 (14. Januar 2011)

MirFaelltNixEin schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf meinen Lux, der in der KW6 kommen soll. Da ich hier nichts negatives über die Luxe gelesen habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, das das auch hinhaut.



dann drücke ich dir die daumen. bei mir war das bis gestern (eine woche vor geplantem liefertermin) ja auch noch so. es gilt für dich also die KW 5 zu überstehen ;-)


----------



## og-speiche (14. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe mir im Oktober auch ein Lux bestellt, LT soll KW3 sein. Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob das auch nächste Woche so klappt.


----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (14. Januar 2011)

Na dann hoffe ich mal mit, dass das nächste Woche klappt, denn dann sollte es ja zumindest keine größeren technischen Probleme mehr geben. Da der aktuelle Termin aber immer noch KW6 ist, hoffe ich jetzt mal das beste für uns.


----------



## rockriderSH (14. Januar 2011)

Moin moin aus Hamburg,

Canyon scheint die Nerve XC's  auszuliefern. Sollten eigentlich mit Bestellung im November erst in KW 4 ausgeliefert werden. Auf jeden
Fall ist mein XC7.0 seit heute per DHL auf dem Weg zu mir 

Die Lieferzeiten sind dieses Jahr top 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Brinsen (14. Januar 2011)

Hoffen wir alle das es nicht nur bei den Nerve´s so ist


----------



## ben14 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bin schon ganz fest am Daumen drücken. Warte auf mein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. Januar 2011)

soo dala mal wieder eine gute Nachricht 

Sehr geehrte/er .....,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir  haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die  Trackingnummer
Ihres Pakets lautet ...
Montag überwiesen... für 4KW angekündigt und noch in der 2KW los geschickt. NICE!
JUHU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Januar 2011)

Was kriegst Du fürn Rad...?

Ich warte auf ein Nerve xc w die Woche sagte man mir Ende KW 3 (wie angekündigt) und nun warte ich auf die eMail um einen Abholtermin auszumachen!


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. Januar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Was kriegst Du fürn Rad...?
> 
> Ich warte auf ein Nerve xc w die Woche sagte man mir Ende KW 3 (wie angekündigt) und nun warte ich auf die eMail um einen Abholtermin auszumachen!



Das Torque Dropzone 8.0


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Januar 2011)

Juhuu! Es (FRX 9.0) ist da !!!

Leider musste ich direkt nach der Inempfangnahme los und hocke jetzt schon den ganzen Tag ungeduldig in der Uni und warte aufs Wochenende. Um 18:00 ist Feierabend und ab gehts nach hause zum Bikeaufbau.
...aber ich glaube, die Hammerschmidt montiere ich heute nicht mehr!

...uuund Tschüssss!!!...


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. Januar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Juhuu! Es (FRX 9.0) ist da !!!
> 
> Leider musste ich direkt nach der Inempfangnahme los und hocke jetzt schon den ganzen Tag ungeduldig in der Uni und warte aufs Wochenende. Um 18:00 ist Feierabend und ab gehts nach hause zum Bikeaufbau.
> ...aber ich glaube, die Hammerschmidt montiere ich heute nicht mehr!
> ...



sau geil 

mal eine frage, wieviele km hat dein bike jetzt hinter sich im karton? Also wo wohnst du? einfach nur Stadtnamen sagen


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Januar 2011)

> dear xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> thank you very much for your order.
> Your order will be available for collection in koblenz shortly. A member of our service centre
> ...



:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Januar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Juhuu! Es (FRX 9.0) ist da !!!
> 
> Leider musste ich direkt nach der Inempfangnahme los und hocke jetzt schon den ganzen Tag ungeduldig in der Uni und warte aufs Wochenende. Um 18:00 ist Feierabend und ab gehts nach hause zum Bikeaufbau.
> ...aber ich glaube, die Hammerschmidt montiere ich heute nicht mehr!
> ...



Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Stango (14. Januar 2011)

Beim Torque Vertride hat sich der Liefertermin bei Größe L auf KW4 verschoben !
Kann ich mich schon freuen oder denkt ihr das ist ein Fehler auf der Homepage?


----------



## monkey10 (15. Januar 2011)

cost schrieb:


> HEUTE EIN EMAIL VON CANYON BEZÜGLICH MEINES ALPINIST BEKOMMEN.....................
> 
> das Lieferdatum Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes Torque Alpinist leider von der 52. Kalenderwoche auf die 13. Kalenderwoche 2011 verschiebt.
> 
> ...



So.. jetzt auch offiziell auf der Homepage geändert: Das Torque Alpinist hat statt der Atlas AM eine *Atlas FR Kurbel* bekommen.

Der Umwerfer wurde noch nicht (so wie im mail angekündigt) geändert.

Ob die Daten der Kurbel (Kurbellänge 170mm, Gewicht: 955g) stimmen, bin ich nicht sicher. Laut Race Face ist die FR doch geringfügig schwerer (um die 60g). Da laut i-net-Recherche 5mm Kurbellänge wieder Gewicht bedeutet, darf man annehmen, dass die 170er Kurbel verbaut wird, um das Gewicht so gering wie möglich zu halten 

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das ganze positiv od. negativ bewerten soll... 

Beim Alpinist spielt beim entsprechenden Einsatzgewicht IMHO das Gesamtgewicht doch auch eine Rolle. Der Gewichtsunterschied zum Trailflow (-1,1kg) und zum Vertride (+1kg) ist nach einfacher Recherche nicht jener, der von Canyon angegeben wird...


----------



## Suicyclist (15. Januar 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Beim Torque Vertride hat sich der Liefertermin bei Größe L auf KW4 verschoben !
> Kann ich mich schon freuen oder denkt ihr das ist ein Fehler auf der Homepage?



Steht auf der HP doch ganz eindeutig genau da drunter:
_
"Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen.  Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen  dieser Termine nicht betroffen."_

Wenn Du jetzt bestellst: KW4
Wenn Du schon bestellt hast: siehe Deine Bestellbestätigung


"Wer lesen kann,..." 

(Gilt übrigens auch für Dich, Ralph! Mein Wohnort steht doch fett da links!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (15. Januar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Steht auf der HP doch ganz eindeutig genau da drunter:
> 
> _"Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen. Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffen."_
> 
> ...


 

Was ist das denn für ein blödsinn?
Jemand der später bestellt soll sein Bike früher als diejenigen die früh bestellt haben bekommen?
Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen!


----------



## b-i-t (15. Januar 2011)

Naja, manchmal passieren solche Dinge, weil's logistisch gesehen einfacher so ist, als das nochmal anders zu planen. Vielleicht sparen sie dadurch Arbeitszeit, wenn sie die Aufträge nicht neu zuordnen müssen usw. 
Auch ein schönes Beispiel für Logistik: Rechner hier in Dresden zusammengebaut, nach Köln in ein LIDL-Hauptlager oder so gekarrt,um dann halt wieder nach Dresden in die Filialen transportiert zu werden.


----------



## schigga (15. Januar 2011)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Naja, manchmal passieren solche Dinge, weil's logistisch gesehen einfacher so ist, als das nochmal anders zu planen. Vielleicht sparen sie dadurch Arbeitszeit, wenn sie die Aufträge nicht neu zuordnen müssen usw.
> Auch ein schönes Beispiel für Logistik: Rechner hier in Dresden zusammengebaut, nach Köln in ein LIDL-Hauptlager oder so gekarrt,um dann halt wieder nach Dresden in die Filialen transportiert zu werden.


 

So ein Schwachfug!

Hab grade bei Canyon angerufen. Die nette Dame sagte mir, dass die Teile für das Vertride erst KW 6 kommen und dann montiert werden. 
Die hat auf der HP von Canyon nachgesehen und konnte den geänderten Liefertermin nicht erklären.
Ich erhalte diesbezüglich aber am Montag eine E-Mail die ich euch dann hier zeigen werde.


----------



## Ralph1993 (15. Januar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> (Gilt übrigens auch für Dich, Ralph! Mein Wohnort steht doch fett da links!)



1min später habe ich es dann auch gesehen ^^


----------



## Grehe (15. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt bin ich mit einem Alpinisten auch im Wartezimmer... nur noch 2 Monate... ist ja nicht so schlimm...


----------



## MambaGreen (15. Januar 2011)

hab mir heute ein Nerve AM 6.0 in Mamba Green bestellt...
...Lieferdatum: 13. KW...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fo-le-fou (15. Januar 2011)

Mamba Green?
Hast du die Farbe schon live gesehn?


----------



## MambaGreen (16. Januar 2011)

Nein leider nicht...
in schwarz schaut jedes Canyon-Bike geil, aber auch relativ "langweilig" aus...ich wollte eine "außergewöhnliche" Farbe haben ..und da man das Nerve AM 6.0 nur in schwarz und mamba green bestellen kann habe ich mich für das mamba green entschieden.


----------



## fo-le-fou (16. Januar 2011)

kannst ja schreiben wie du es findest, wenn  das bike da ist.
ich musste mich auch entscheiden, war aber zu feige und hab mich für schwarz entschieden.


----------



## Suicyclist (16. Januar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> 1min später habe ich es dann auch gesehen ^^



Macht ja nix. Das ist halt das Ding mit dem Wald und den Bäumen; und ich sage Dir: Das wird im Alter nicht besser!

Bin übrigens bis heute nicht dazu gekommen, mein FRX zu fahren;
saß bis jetzt an meiner Präsentation zum Thema "E-Mobility"...
...was'n Drama!

Jetzt werd' ich auf'm Weg inne Heia aber nochmal im Flur andächtig mein Bike betrachten  und mich auf die kommende Saison freuen:
"Bikeparx Harz, ich komme!"


----------



## napstarr (17. Januar 2011)

MambaGreen schrieb:


> hab mir heute ein Nerve AM 6.0 in Mamba Green bestellt...
> ...Lieferdatum: 13. KW...



AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
Verdammt, neulich stand da noch KW7.

Die von Canyon wissen schon wie sie's machen müssen... jetzt werd ich 200 mehr ausgeben fürs 7er in Copper.


----------



## menuuzer (17. Januar 2011)

Yay, dann schließ ich mich mal euch an !
Mein neues Canyon Torque 6.0 Rockzone in schwarz kommt KW7 ! Supergeil, obwohl jetzt schon so tolles Wetter ist 
Dann schönes biken euch


----------



## J00lz (17. Januar 2011)

Hab gestern ein Trailflow in M bestellt, sollte KW 5 ankommen 

Kann jemand Pedale empfehlen, am besten blaue


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. Januar 2011)

J00lz schrieb:


> Hab gestern ein Trailflow in M bestellt, sollte KW 5 ankommen
> 
> Kann jemand Pedale empfehlen, am besten blaue



habe mal bissal durch geguckt 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Aerial-Pedale-2010-Industrielager::20446.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/DMR-V12-Pedal::439.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ack-Icon-AL-Plattform-Pedale-2011::23980.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...verse-Escape-Plattform-Pedal-2011::24861.html


----------



## RolfK (17. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir für das Trailflow die Syncros Clux bestellt, wobei mir die Reverse auch gut gefallen - hm. Und sind noch 50 Euronen billiger und die Syncros nur schwer zu beschaffen scheinen, weil ich auf die schon fast 3 Wochen warte.


----------



## schigga (17. Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ,

vielen Dank für Ihre telefonische Anfrage vom 15. Januar 2011 bezüglich des Status Ihres Auftrages.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Bike entschieden haben.
Das von Ihnen bestellte Torque 9.0 Vertride steht voraussichtlich ab KW "8" zur Abholung bereit.. 
Bei dem angegebenen Liefertermin auf unserer Homepage handelt es sich um einen Fehler,
wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen. 
Sobald Ihr Bike in die Montage geht, werden wir Sie erneut per E-Mail informieren.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie  weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer  Kundennummer 1234567890 an uns wenden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sina Heißer
Servicecenter


HAHAHAHA

ne halbe Stunde später wurde ich angerufen. Da hat die Dame mir gesagt das "*mein*" Vertride KW 5 kommt, weil einer abgesprungen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (17. Januar 2011)

Welche Größe hast du ?


----------



## schigga (17. Januar 2011)

stango schrieb:


> welche größe hast du ?



Large


----------



## J00lz (17. Januar 2011)

danke für die antwort  die reverse sind wirklich verdammt schick!

edit: @RolfK: die reverse sind sogar nich leichter! ich werd die mal bestellen...


----------



## Stango (17. Januar 2011)

Willst du vielleicht auch abspringen ?


----------



## cost (17. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> So.. jetzt auch offiziell auf der Homepage geändert: Das Torque Alpinist hat statt der Atlas AM eine *Atlas FR Kurbel* bekommen.
> 
> Der Umwerfer wurde noch nicht (so wie im mail angekündigt) geändert.
> 
> ...



Etwas macht mich aber ein wenig Nachdenklich: 
Haben die von Canyon auch das Foto vom Alpinist geändert ?? Dort ist das Bike mit der Race Face Atlas FR und nicht AM Kurbel abgebildet und wenn ich mich nicht täusche schon seit dem der neue 2011 Katalog online ist !!??
Wollen die uns etwa ver......


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. Januar 2011)

cost schrieb:


> Etwas macht mich aber ein wenig Nachdenklich:
> Haben die von Canyon auch das Foto vom Alpinist geändert ?? Dort ist das Bike mit der Race Face Atlas FR und nicht AM Kurbel abgebildet und wenn ich mich nicht täusche schon seit dem der neue 2011 Katalog online ist !!??
> Wollen die uns etwa ver......



wenn ich mich jetzt net täusche wurde das doch geändert da die Race Face Atlas AM mit dem Kefü kollidiert ist, oder wie war das ? und jetzt mussten sie die FR variante drauf machen... bitte verbessern, will kein schwachsinn erzählen


----------



## schigga (17. Januar 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Willst du vielleicht auch abspringen ?



Hmmmm mal überlegen.....

Nein! Eigentlich nicht.

Moment eine möglichkeit gibt es doch.

DU zahlst mir die Summe die ich mehr bräuchte um ein 901er Liteville mit vergleichbarer Austattung zu Customizen. 

Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Stango (17. Januar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus?



Gaaanz schlecht 
Da warte ich lieber noch 3 Wochen länger ...
Kannst du wenn du das Bike hast mal nachwiegen was es tatsächlich wiegt ?
Wäre echt nett !


----------



## schigga (17. Januar 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Kannst du wenn du das Bike hast mal nachwiegen was es tatsächlich wiegt ?




Klar kein Problem.   Hatte ich sowieso schon jemandem in diesem Thread versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (17. Januar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> ..."*mein*" Vertride KW 5 kommt...





schigga schrieb:


> Large



Wär echt toll, wenn du dein Bike dann in Originalausstattung wiegen könntest und uns die Daten hier zukommen lassen könntest.

Die Gewichtsunterschiede Vertride <--> Alpinist <--> Trailflow kann man aus dem Netz recherchieren, sind jedenfalls nicht mit dem der Canyon-HP konform. Man bräuchte mal einen Anhaltspunkt  bzw wäre das Vertride für mich eventuell interessant, wenn es wirklich 13,4kg wiegen sollte...



schigga schrieb:


> ...per E-Mail informieren...



Also schön langsam fühl ich mich ausgegrenzt. Nach meinen Anrufen wurde mir immer gesagt, ich solle spezifischen Auskünfte per mail anfragen (Antwort kommt dann innerhalb 48 Std). Hab aber noch keine Einzige Antwort von Canyon bekommen  

Nur Rechnungen...


----------



## schigga (17. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Wär echt toll, wenn du dein Bike dann in Originalausstattung wiegen könntest und uns die Daten hier zukommen lassen könntest.
> 
> Die Gewichtsunterschiede Vertride <--> Alpinist <--> Trailflow kann man aus dem Netz recherchieren, sind jedenfalls nicht mit dem der Canyon-HP konform. Man bräuchte mal einen Anhaltspunkt  bzw wäre das Vertride für mich eventuell interessant, wenn es wirklich 13,4kg wiegen sollte...
> 
> ...




Ich verspreche hoch und heilig sofort nachdem ich das Bike ordentlich besabbert hab zu wiegen und die Daten hier zu Posten.

Zu deiner Ausgrenzung kann ich nicht viel sagen...
Hast du denen auch eine saftig formulierte E-Mail geschickt, weil der Alpinist später kommen sollte?
Ich hab´s gemacht!
Vil. liegst ja daran.


----------



## fo-le-fou (18. Januar 2011)

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die Trackingnummer
Ihres Pakets lautet



jott sei dank.
ich schreibe mitte februar klausuren, und wollte den bike guard so lange zu lassen. aber das schaff ich wohl nicht.
jetzt noch schnell neue pedale besorgen...


----------



## Shockwave (18. Januar 2011)

cost schrieb:


> Etwas macht mich aber ein wenig Nachdenklich:
> Haben die von Canyon auch das Foto vom Alpinist geändert ?? Dort ist das Bike mit der Race Face Atlas FR und nicht AM Kurbel abgebildet und wenn ich mich nicht täusche schon seit dem der neue 2011 Katalog online ist !!??
> Wollen die uns etwa ver......



Da hast du recht! Ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen als ich die AM mit der FR Kurbel verglichen hab. Die FR war schon von Anfang an lt. Abbildungen am Alpinisten dran. Sehr seltsam .


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Januar 2011)

Shockwave schrieb:


> Da hast du recht! Ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen als ich die AM mit der FR Kurbel verglichen hab. Die FR war schon von Anfang an lt. Abbildungen am Alpinisten dran. Sehr seltsam .



Jetzt wo Ihr's sagt. Das gleiche scheint mir auch für das Strive 8.0 zu gelten. Auf dem Bild war m.E. von Anfang an die FR abgebildet. Die Austattungsliste wurde jetzt auch von Atlas AM auf FR geändert.


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Januar 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich , ich kann mein Rad morgen holen fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brinsen (18. Januar 2011)

fo-le-fou schrieb:


> jott sei dank.
> ich schreibe mitte februar klausuren, und wollte den bike guard so lange zu lassen. aber das schaff ich wohl nicht.
> jetzt noch schnell neue pedale besorgen...



Als ob das funktionieren würde ;-)



> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die Trackingnummer
> Ihres Pakets laute



Welches Bike? Nerve?


----------



## CallMeX (18. Januar 2011)

Juhuuu: email von Canyon!

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. 

Bestellt habe ich ein Nerve AM 8.0 in black, hoffma mal dass das Wetter die nächsten Tage für einen ersten Ausritt hält.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (18. Januar 2011)

cool cool.. Es tut sich also was.. Ich bin schon sehr auf SCHÖNE BILDER der neuen Bikes in der Galerie gespannt!!!!


----------



## fo-le-fou (18. Januar 2011)

@Brinsen: jo hab mir das nerve am 6.0 geholt. mehr war leider nicht drin.
das ist wohl nicht gut mit den klausuren. verdammt.


----------



## specbike (18. Januar 2011)

hat jemand das grand canyon cf frame bestellt das für die 3.kw versprochen wurde?  ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die mail für die sendung.


----------



## chicken07 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja ungern der Spielverderber, aber...dann warte mal noch ein bißchen...so bis KW 12....



> [FONT="]Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> 
> heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich das Lieferdatum Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes Grand Canyon CF 9.0 von der 3. Kalenderwoche auf die 12. Kalenderwoche 2011 verschiebt.
> ...


----------



## specbike (18. Januar 2011)

Neeee nä! Das kann jetzt nicht sein. Also ich habe diese Mail noch nicht bekommen habe allerdings nur das Frame in M bestellt  vor ca 3 Monaten. Bezahlt ist natürlich auch schon.
Welche größe ist deins?ich habe  Gestern noch kurz mit Canyon telefoniert wegen einer Technik Geschichte und habe mir nochmal die 3. kW bestätigen lassen. 
Ich hoffe mal das es diese Woche noch kommt da ich sonst sozusagen bikelos bin.


----------



## svensson79 (18. Januar 2011)

...eine Frage drängt sich mir wehement auf:
Dass es bei der Kommisionierung von Waren, Planung von Montagezeiten, Lieferungen, etc. zu Verzögerungen kommen kann ist ja selbstverständlich. Die Logistik für nen kompletten Modellwechsel bei der Anzahl von Bike-Modellen ist mit Sicherheit ein enormer Aufwand. Allerdings sollte ein 'Direktvertreiber' über die Jahre doch etwas Übung darin bekommen haben!?
Wie kann es also sein, dass (z.B. in meinem Fall) ein Bike das bei Bestellung für KW 52 bestätigt wird, sich auf KW 12 verschiebt? Wir reden hier von fast 3 MONATEN Lieferverzug!! Hat CANYON seine Lieferanten nicht im Griff? Bei dem Absatz sollten die ihrer Zulieferer besser knebeln können... Brauch ein Monteuer 3 Monate länger, als er gedacht hat? Wohl kaum... Woher also diese extremen Abweichungen? Bei 1-2 Wochen würd's keinen Interessieren und über einen Widerruf der Bestellung würd' wohl auch niemand nachdenken...
Das ist ja obendrein kein Einzelfall, sondern die Regel und wiederholt sich jedes Jahr auf's neue! 
Urteil: Unprofessionell und bei einem Produkt dieser Preiskategorie für den Verbraucher mehr als ärgerlich. 

...und die Antwort auf diese Fragen kennt in Koblenz leider auch niemand.... falls doch würd ich mich über ein 'offizielles' Statement freuen...


----------



## chicken07 (18. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Neeee nä! Das kann jetzt nicht sein. Also ich habe diese Mail noch nicht bekommen habe allerdings nur das Frame in M bestellt  vor ca 3 Monaten. Bezahlt ist natürlich auch schon.
> Welche größe ist deins?ich habe  Gestern noch kurz mit Canyon telefoniert wegen einer Technik Geschichte und habe mir nochmal die 3. kW bestätigen lassen.
> Ich hoffe mal das es diese Woche noch kommt da ich sonst sozusagen bikelos bin.



okay, dann scheint es bei dir anders zu sein. es besteht also noch hoffnung. am telefon sagte man mir, dass das die rahmengröße L und XL beträfe. da die verfügbarkeit der Rahmen in größe M laut homepage ebenfalls bei KW 13 liegt (wenn man jetzt bestellt), drücke ich dir die daumen. diskriminierung der großen menschen...


----------



## Deleted 189892 (18. Januar 2011)

Das Rockzone in Terra soll es erst in KW 20 geben. Mitte Mai!!!
Mit den zu erwartenden Verzögerungen ist das dann bestimmt nen halbes Jahr.
Vielleicht sollte man bei Canyon mal über neue Mitarbeiter nachdenken oder weniger Räder anbieten.
Mai unglaublich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specbike (18. Januar 2011)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ungern der Spielverderber, aber...dann warte mal noch ein bißchen...so bis KW 12....



Wann hast du diese bösartige Mail bekommen?


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Januar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> ...eine Frage drängt sich mir wehement auf:
> Dass es bei der Kommisionierung von Waren, Planung von Montagezeiten, Lieferungen, etc. zu Verzögerungen kommen kann ist ja selbstverständlich. Die Logistik für nen kompletten Modellwechsel bei der Anzahl von Bike-Modellen ist mit Sicherheit ein enormer Aufwand. Allerdings sollte ein 'Direktvertreiber' über die Jahre doch etwas Übung darin bekommen haben!?
> Wie kann es also sein, dass (z.B. in meinem Fall) ein Bike das bei Bestellung für KW 52 bestätigt wird, sich auf KW 12 verschiebt? Wir reden hier von fast 3 MONATEN Lieferverzug!! Hat CANYON seine Lieferanten nicht im Griff? Bei dem Absatz sollten die ihrer Zulieferer besser knebeln können... Brauch ein Monteuer 3 Monate länger, als er gedacht hat? Wohl kaum... Woher also diese extremen Abweichungen? Bei 1-2 Wochen würd's keinen Interessieren und über einen Widerruf der Bestellung würd' wohl auch niemand nachdenken...
> Das ist ja obendrein kein Einzelfall, sondern die Regel und wiederholt sich jedes Jahr auf's neue!
> ...



Noch dazu ist das Problem ja nicht auf Canyon beschränkt, tritt aber wahrscheinlich bei einem knapp kalkulierenden (also mit Just-in-Time Kalkulation) Versender, insbes. einem, der keinen eigenen Komponentenversand hat, deutlicher hervor. Die Zulieferbranche ist ja z.T. recht oligopolistisch organisiert (z.B. Shimano vs. SRAM). Da ist man mit der Verhandlungsposition eingeschränkt. Wobei noch hinzu kommt, das diese Hersteller auch noch einen direkten Zugang zum Endkunden haben, mit dem sie auch noch höhere Margen verdienen.

Warum bei eigentlich allen Herstellern immer wieder Probleme mit der Fertigstellung der eigenen Rahmen auftreten, ist mir allerdings auch ein Rätsel. Anscheinend ist auch die Rahmenschweißerei in Taiwan ein Oligopol.


----------



## comegetsome (18. Januar 2011)

phunko schrieb:


> Das Rockzone in Terra soll es erst in KW 20 geben. Mitte Mai!!!



Ich würde da jetzt eigentlich davon ausgehen dass der erste Schub schon verkauft ist und die KW 20 schon die zweite Runde betrifft. Das steht schon seit ein paar Tagen auf der HP und noch habe ich keinen hier schreien hören. Also ein sicheren Indiz das die aktuellen Bestellungen davon nicht betroffen sind.


----------



## chicken07 (18. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Wann hast du diese bösartige Mail bekommen?



letzten freitag. nachdem ich bei canyon anrief und der mitarbeiter am telefon stockte, (weil er die verzögerung von schlanken 9 wochen nicht glauben konnte) und sich erst nochmal bei einem kollegen rückversichern musste, und mich dann zurückrief und mir die traurige nachricht überbrachte...


----------



## specbike (18. Januar 2011)

chicken07 schrieb:


> letzten freitag. nachdem ich bei canyon anrief und der mitarbeiter am telefon stockte, (weil er die verzögerung von schlanken 9 wochen nicht glauben konnte) und sich erst nochmal bei einem kollegen rückversichern musste, und mich dann zurückrief und mir die traurige nachricht überbrachte...



Und dann noch dieser freche Untertitel das man verständniss haben soll. Was denken die sich. Was wirst du machen, warten oder stornieren. Wenn ich betroffen werde, werde ich wohl warten müssen weil ich mir inzwischen Kurbel und Umwerfer passend zugelegt habe. Werde ich dann wohl erstmal meine spaßhüpfe renntauglich machen müssen für den Übergang und Trainingslager.


----------



## chicken07 (18. Januar 2011)

naja, frech würd ich das jetzt nicht nennen. was sollen sie machen, wenn sie die rahmen nicht geliefert bekommen. mehr als sich entschuldigen ist wohl nicht drin. 
ich habe die bestellung erstmal bestehen lassen und schaue mich im moment nach was anderem um, da das mein erstes mtb seit langem sein wird, und ich außer nem renner nix da hab. leider haben andere räder (flash, scale, cube etc.) mittlerweile ähnliche lieferzeiten...


----------



## specbike (18. Januar 2011)

chicken07 schrieb:


> naja, frech würd ich das jetzt nicht nennen. was sollen sie machen, wenn sie die rahmen nicht geliefert bekommen. mehr als sich entschuldigen ist wohl nicht drin.
> ich habe die bestellung erstmal bestehen lassen und schaue mich im moment nach was anderem um, da das mein erstes mtb seit langem sein wird, und ich außer nem renner nix da hab. leider haben andere räder (flash, scale, cube etc.) mittlerweile ähnliche lieferzeiten...



ich finde es frech weil es irgendwo in der kette nicht funktioniert und das schon seit jahren.


----------



## schigga (19. Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrte/er  ...

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. In den kommenden Tagen
erhalten Sie von uns eine Mail mit einem Link. Nutzen Sie diesen bitte, um einen
Abholtermin zu vereinbaren.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine Abholung erst nach erfolgter Terminvereinbarung möglich ist.

Die Öffnungszeiten unseres Showrooms sind
Montag bis Freitag              10:00 - 19:00 Uhr
Samstag                              09:00 - 18:00 Uhr

Möchten Sie Ihre Bestellung mit EC-Karte bezahlen, weisen wir Sie darauf hin, dass eine
Abbuchung über 1000 Euro von Ihrer Bank ggf. freigegeben werden muss. Bitte setzen Sie
sich diesbezüglich vorab mit Ihrer Bank in Verbindung.

Bei weiteren Fragen erreichen Sie uns telefonisch unter + 49 (0) 261 40 4000 oder per E-Mail
unter [email protected].

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Freude mit Ihren bestellten Produkten.

Mit besten Grüßen aus Koblenz,

Ihr Canyon Team

Canyon Bicycles GmbH
Karl-Tesche-Strasse 12
56073 Koblenz

Geschäftsführer: Roman Arnold
HR 2870, Amtsgericht Koblenz
USt-ID-Nr. DE 148719832


*HEHE
aus KW 5 wird dann wohl doch noch KW 3!
MUAHAHAHAHAHA
*


----------



## ben14 (19. Januar 2011)

Wer hat sich alles ein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL bestellt?
Was habt ihr für einen Liefertermin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brinsen (19. Januar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> *HEHE
> aus KW 5 wird dann wohl doch noch KW 3!
> MUAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



Ich hoffe ja immer noch das dass bei allen Troque´s der Fall sein wird


----------



## Shockwave (19. Januar 2011)

Sehr geiles Bike. Glückwunsch. Es wäre super wenn du uns hier mal das tatsächliche Gewicht mitteilen könntest.



schigga schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte/er  ...
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. In den kommenden Tagen
> ...


----------



## specbike (19. Januar 2011)

ich habe mal gerade bei canyon nachgefragt ob ich noch diese woche mit der lieferung rechnen könnte,antwort war:   die bestellten teile sind alle da und müßte längst raus sein wie alles andere für die kw3 . woran es hängt kann ich nicht sehen. werden sie umgehend zurückrufen um ihnen den status mitzuteilen.
????????????????????


----------



## chicken07 (19. Januar 2011)

so ähnlich fing es bei mir auch an . . . bin ja mal gespannt. wünsche dir jedenfalls, dass dein rahmen/rad bald ausgeliefert wird, und du mal ein paar fotos und infos hier verbreiten kannst.


----------



## specbike (19. Januar 2011)

chicken07 schrieb:


> so ähnlich fing es bei mir auch an . . . bin ja mal gespannt. wünsche dir jedenfalls, dass dein rahmen/rad bald ausgeliefert wird, und du mal ein paar fotos und infos hier verbreiten kannst.



Danke , nichts lieber als das. Ich kann ja inzwischen die Teile hier einstellen :-(( die im Keller warten.


----------



## FFM (19. Januar 2011)

Dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein.

FRX 9.0 LTD // KW 12

Liegt wohl in meinem Fall an den Zuliefern oder an der Montage, denn als Frameset ist das gute Stück sofort verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og-speiche (19. Januar 2011)

So, nun haben wir ja KW3 . Laut AB soll diese Woche mein Lux fertig gestellt bzw. geliefert werden.
Leider habe ich noch keine e-mail erhalten.
Hoffentlich klappt das ganze noch . . .


----------



## specbike (19. Januar 2011)

og-speiche schrieb:


> So, nun haben wir ja KW3 . Laut AB soll diese Woche mein Lux fertig gestellt bzw. geliefert werden.
> Leider habe ich noch keine e-mail erhalten.
> Hoffentlich klappt das ganze noch . . .



Genau wie bei mir , ich habe aber nur den Rahmen vom gc cf bestellt vor 3 Monaten in m. Ruf mal an und schreib was die gesagt haben.


----------



## og-speiche (19. Januar 2011)

@specbike
Hatte mir das Lux auch im Oktober bestellt.
Ich werde morgen da nochmals anrufen, da sie mir am Montag gesagt haben, dass es voraussichtlich am Di. oder Mi. zusammengestellt wird.


----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

drücke euch die Daumen, das die Luxe wie geplant diese Woche kommen.  

Hoffe natürlich das dann auch meins pümktlich ist (leider erst in KW6).


----------



## schigga (19. Januar 2011)

Shockwave schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike. Glückwunsch. Es wäre super wenn du uns hier mal das tatsächliche Gewicht mitteilen könntest.



Hab die Mail mit dem "Terminlink" bekommen. Hab den Samstag vereinbart.
Früher ging nicht. Ich warte nurnoch auf die Terminbestätigung.


----------



## J00lz (19. Januar 2011)

Sonntag: bestellt
Montag: überwiesen
Heut morgen: Zahlungseingang bestätigt,
grad eben: ist unterwegs!

au man ist das geil, schneller geht wirklich net, ich denke am wochende kann ichs ausreiten!


----------



## specbike (19. Januar 2011)

J00lz schrieb:


> Sonntag: bestellt
> Montag: überwiesen
> Heut morgen: Zahlungseingang bestätigt,
> grad eben: ist unterwegs!
> ...



Glückwunsch. So muß das sein. Welches Model hast du bestellt ?


----------



## J00lz (19. Januar 2011)

das Trailflow


----------



## specbike (19. Januar 2011)

J00lz schrieb:


> das Trailflow



schönes Teil,aber du weist schon das das was du hier machst ziemlich Blutrünstig ist
Setzt dich hier ins Wartezimmer und bohrst in unseren Wunden herum
Viel Spaß und dreh eine Runde für uns mit


----------



## gremlino (19. Januar 2011)

phunko schrieb:


> Das Rockzone in Terra soll es erst in KW 20 geben. Mitte Mai!!!


Entspaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant 
Sind doch nur noch 17Wochen........meins kommt erst in 19Wochen, und ich warte schon fast 4Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specbike (19. Januar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Entspaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant
> Sind doch nur noch 17Wochen........meins kommt erst in 19Wochen, und ich warte schon fast 4Wochen



deine Ruhe möchte ich,ich kann nicht warten,das Gene fehlt mir
etwas mehr Infos seitens Canyon würde mich auch etwas ruhiger stellen


----------



## gremlino (19. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> deine Ruhe möchte ich,ich kann nicht warten,das Gene fehlt mir
> etwas mehr Infos seitens Canyon würde mich auch etwas ruhiger stellen



ich fahr mein LTS seit 15Jahren, da kommt es auf ein halbes Jahr mehr oder weniger auch nicht an


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. Januar 2011)

JUHU MEIN CANYON IS HEUTE GEKOMMEN 

also die Verpackung sah ansicht ganz gut aus, bis ich auf der Seite wo der Hinterbau ist ein loch gesehen habe 

ich bin dann mit einem finger drüber... ********E!! das ist metal...

beim Auspacken bin ich 1000 Tode gestorben, es war dann der hintere Umwerfer, zum glück nicht verbogen nur leicht angeraut!!! Trotzdem!... Kaputt ging nichts aber die Schaltung war total verstellt die ich dann wieder richtig einstellen durfte, keine große sache aber wirklich nervig!!!

Als mein Vater das gesehen hat war er schockiert original Zitat "so würde ich nicht mal ein Rad verschicken das 1/10 von dem Preis gekostet hat"

Das ding ist die Haltung wo der Rahmen/Parts drin liegen/sitzen kann einfach verrutschen, das sah dann bei mir wie folgt aus. Vorne bei der Gabel waren 10cm platz, der Hinterbau war voll an den karton ran geknallt. Der Umwerfer ging durch die Zubehörbox und durch den Bikeguard durch... sorry aber ich bin enttäuscht, das hätte man viel besser einpacken können!

Als es dann aber vor mir stand und ich auf dem Sofa mit 2 Rädern saß, war alles wieder vergessen 

Wer fragen hat, her damit


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## 2slow4U (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, da sollte seitens Canyon mal ne bessere Lösung gefunden werden... man konnte ja hier schon ein paar mal von ähnlichen Fällen lesen, wo sich der Schaltkäfig durch den Bikeguard gebohrt hatte.
Bin letztes Jahr auf Nummer sicher gegangen und hab meins in Koblenz abgeholt...
Aber egal - dein Schaltkäfig ist ja nicht verbogen... also ab auf's Bike und gib ihm die Sporen!


----------



## monkey10 (19. Januar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> MEIN CANYON IS HEUTE GEKOMMEN...
> 
> Wer fragen hat, her damit



Schaut ja echt fein aus in raw 

Tja, übliche Frage wäre: Gewicht (und Rahmengröße) bitte


----------



## 2slow4U (19. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut in raw. Sollte nächstes Jahr auf mehr Modelle übertragen werden, so wie 2010 das Weiss... ein Strive in raw wär mal was.


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Schaut ja echt fein aus in raw
> 
> Tja, übliche Frage wäre: Gewicht (und Rahmengröße) bitte



Ok Gewicht mach ich dann morgen, ohne Pedale.

Größe L und die Farbe ist echt spitze, werde morgen noch Links reinstellen wo die Bilder in einer besseren Qualität zusehen sind.

Außerdem kann ich meinen Bikeguard nicht mehr einfach so benutzen, da die Halterung wo die Federgabel und 1 Reifen drin gesteckt hat, total zerfetzt ist... wer das sehen will ich mach gerne ein Foto.


----------



## og-speiche (20. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Genau wie bei mir , ich habe aber nur den Rahmen vom gc cf bestellt vor 3 Monaten in m. Ruf mal an und schreib was die gesagt haben.


 
So habe gerade mal angerufen. Der gute Mann am anderen Ende wusste auch nicht was da los ist. Er müsse sich erst intern schlau machen. Danach soll ich heute noch eine e-mail erhalten.
Ich ahne Schlimmes.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specbike (20. Januar 2011)

og-speiche schrieb:


> So habe gerade mal angerufen. Der gute Mann am anderen Ende wusste auch was da los ist. Er müsse sich erst intern schlau machen. Danach soll ich heute noch eine e-mail erhalten.
> Ich ahne Schlimmes.......



Sobald ich was gehört habe Schreibe ich. Sieht nach dem gleichen Problem aus. Das warten ist zum Ko....


----------



## chicken07 (20. Januar 2011)

das hört sich nach systematischer verschleppungstaktik an ;-)


----------



## gremlino (20. Januar 2011)

ist das raw wirklich roh gebürstet oder ist da Klarlack oder ähnlicher Schutz drauf?
Wenn nicht, dann will ich den raw-Rahmen mal nach dem Winter sehen 

PS: Hatte letztes einen Liteville 301 Rahmen in raw in den Händen, mehrfach mit schwitzigen Hängen angefingert dort im Shop, sah zum kotzen aus, angelaufen und schwarze Stellen :kotz:


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Januar 2011)




----------



## specbike (20. Januar 2011)

Ich habe doch tatsächlich gerade eine feste verbindliche hoch und heilig Versprochene Antwort bekommen. Nächste Woche wird mein Rahmen geliefert. Ich will das so gerne glauben. Kann ich das auch ?


----------



## Ralph1993 (20. Januar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ist das raw wirklich roh gebürstet oder ist da Klarlack oder ähnlicher Schutz drauf?
> Wenn nicht, dann will ich den raw-Rahmen mal nach dem Winter sehen
> 
> PS: Hatte letztes einen Liteville 301 Rahmen in raw in den Händen, mehrfach mit schwitzigen Hängen angefingert dort im Shop, sah zum kotzen aus, angelaufen und schwarze Stellen :kotz:


1. Raw sieht richtig geil aus, net immer wie diese Farbkasten Räder.
2. ist da ein Klarlack drauf, wäre ja lächerlich wenn nicht.
3. bin ich ein chronischer Sommerfahrer, außerdem will ich net die Jungfernfahrt im Schnee/Salz,-Streu Matsch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og-speiche (20. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Ich habe doch tatsächlich gerade eine feste verbindliche hoch und heilig Versprochene Antwort bekommen. Nächste Woche wird mein Rahmen geliefert. Ich will das so gerne glauben. Kann ich das auch ?


 
Na dann drücke ich dir mal ganz fest die Daumen, dass es auch so bei dem Termin bleibt.

So etwas ähnliches habe ich letzten Freitag auch schon am Telefon gehört.

Der Punkt ist ja der: Sollten die den LT nicht einhalten können, aus was für Gründen auch immer, so kann man doch ehrlich sein und einfach sagen: Sorry, den Termin müssen wir um 1-2 Wochen verschieben. 
Damit kann ich dann ohne Probleme leben.


----------



## specbike (20. Januar 2011)

og-speiche schrieb:


> Na dann drücke ich dir mal ganz fest die Daumen, dass es auch so bei dem Termin bleibt.
> 
> So etwas ähnliches habe ich letzten Freitag auch schon am Telefon gehört.
> 
> ...



Genau , finde ich auch. Wenn die wüßten das der lt sich auf kW x verschiebt wären die blöd es nicht zu sagen. Denn auf undeutige aussagen müssen sie damit rechnen ständig von Nachfragen genervt zu werden. Ob sie das wollen ?


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Januar 2011)

Sind die Terminangaben beim braunen Rockzone M realistisch mit KW 20 oder werden die (hoffentlich) nochmal nach UNTEN korrigiert?


----------



## AmeKi (20. Januar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Sind die Terminangaben beim braunen Rockzone M realistisch mit KW 20 oder werden die (hoffentlich) nochmal nach UNTEN korrigiert?



Das scheint zu wechseln, gestern war es noch KW7


----------



## schigga (20. Januar 2011)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLPPPPPPHHHHHH?????

Wir warten auf deine Gewichtsangaben.

Möchte zugern wissen um wieviel die beim Gewicht be*******n.


----------



## comegetsome (20. Januar 2011)

Also durch den großen Unterschied nehme ich an, dass es sich dabei um enterschiedliche Bestellschübe handelt. Sollte also noch mal jemand vom ersten Schwung abspringen hast du Glück, sonst musst du auf die zweite Runde Rockzone warten.


----------



## Scaxor (20. Januar 2011)

hat sich jemand das playzone 5.0 bestellt ? das will ich mir bestellen  muss aber noch ne woche warten vorher gehts nich :-(


----------



## Brinsen (21. Januar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> hat sich jemand das playzone 5.0 bestellt ? das will ich mir bestellen  muss aber noch ne woche warten vorher gehts nich :-(



Jop.... vorr. Liefertermin KW 7 (vorher mal KW52) Ich hoff das bleibt so oder wird früher.


----------



## og-speiche (21. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Genau , finde ich auch. Wenn die wüßten das der lt sich auf kW x verschiebt wären die blöd es nicht zu sagen. Denn auf undeutige aussagen müssen sie damit rechnen ständig von Nachfragen genervt zu werden. Ob sie das wollen ?


 
Soooo, nun habe ich gerade nochmals mit denen telefoniert. Leider können Sie immer noch keinen Status mitteilen.

Nach Rückfrage, ob denn diese Woche überhaupt schon Lux MR Modelle montiert worden sind, konnte mir der nette Gesprächspartner auch keine Auskunft geben. 

Sie bleiben, was meinen Status betrifft aber am Ball.
Nun gilt es erstmal bis nächste Woche zu warten.
Es wäre echt schön mal eine klare Aussage zu bekommen.

Hat evtl. noch irgendjemand ein Lux MR bestellt, welches in KW 3 geliefert werden sollte?


----------



## specbike (21. Januar 2011)

Ich Frage mich gerade warum es die Option 3 beim Anruf gibt. Bestelleststus Nachfragen. Die konnten mir bisher noch nie eine Frage beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boba. (21. Januar 2011)

Rockzone seit heute in l auch kw 20. Find ich ziemlich schade,dass man ne halbe saison auf sein bike warten soll. Muss ich mich wohl doch anderswo umschauen


----------



## J00lz (21. Januar 2011)

Hab heut morgen mein Trailflow bekommen, soweit schon zusammgebaut 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Pedale kommen.

Und mit der Fahrwerksabstimmung bin ich komplett überfordert,
hab zwar schon 3 verschiedene Zeitschriften rumliegen aber da werd ich wohl noch ne Weile rumfummeln^^

Spätestens am Sonntag gehts dann los


----------



## tomu (21. Januar 2011)

J00lz schrieb:


> Hab heut morgen mein Trailflow bekommen, soweit schon zusammgebaut
> 
> Jetzt müssen nur noch die Pedale kommen.
> 
> ...



Sind die Naben tatsächlich Centerlock wie es auf der Canyon HP steht? Kann das nicht wirklich glauben. Auf der SunRingle Seite sehe ich nur 6 Loch Naben und die Centerlock Avid G3 Scheiben gibts nur bis Ø185


----------



## specbike (21. Januar 2011)

heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich die Auslieferung Ihres bei uns bestellten Grand Canyon Bikes/Framesets um wenige Tage verzögert. Aufgrund von Kapazitätsproblemen in unserer Montage mussten wir den Aufbau der Grand Canyon Serie leider um einige Tage verschieben. Die Fertigstellung der Bikes/Framesets ist in KW 04 geplant.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für diesen Umstand.


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab' zwar leicht Reden, weil mein FRX seit letzter Woche bei mir ist, aber auch bei mir gab's Verzögerungen.

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Mir wäre bestimmt auch der Geduldsfaden gerissen und ich hätte allles storniert und mir anderswo was bestellt,...

...wenn, ja wenn nicht bei jedem Telefongespräch und jedem Emailkontakt die Servicemitarbeiter dermassen freundlich gewesen wären, sich ordentlich entschuldigt hätten und alle ihre versprochenen Rückrufe oder -mails auch wirklich erledigt hätten.

Die Leute haben's für mich wirklich rausgerissen!!!


----------



## Ralph1993 (21. Januar 2011)

sorry bin einfach nicht dazu gekommen das Dropzone in L zu wiegen.

hatte probleme mit der hinteren Scheibe, die jetzt aber relativ schleiffrei läuft.
Ich werde das bike die tage dann mal wiegen


----------



## og-speiche (21. Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,


heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich die Auslieferung Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Lux MR um wenige Tage verzögert. Aufgrund von Kapazitätsproblemen in unserer Montage mussten wir den Aufbau der Lux MR Serie leider um einige Tage verschieben. Die Fertigstellung der Bikes ist in KW 04 geplant.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für diesen Umstand.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen



na dann warten wir mal auf nächste Woche. Ich denke, dass klappt dann schon.

Ich vermute mal, dass die ersten Rahmen, LUX und CF an die Jungs und Mädels von Topeak Ergon gegangen sind und farblich noch geändert werden müssen.


----------



## Frank1337 (21. Januar 2011)

Also beim Grand Canyon musste ich von Bestellung bis Lieferung 8 Arbeitstage warten 
Scheint wohl ein Glücksfall gewesen sein


----------



## specbike (21. Januar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Also beim Grand Canyon musste ich von Bestellung bis Lieferung 8 Arbeitstage warten
> Scheint wohl ein Glücksfall gewesen sein



Ist das AL, oder ? Ich glaube nicht das du dich vorgedrängelt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specbike (21. Januar 2011)

Dann hoffen wir es mal das die es einhalten. 
Ich glaube nicht das das was mit dem 
Topeak Team zu tun hat. Die Verträge standen schon da gab es den Rahmen noch nichtmal auf der HP zum bestellen. 
Das sollte kalkuliert sein. Aber ich würde gerne noch eine Woche länger warten wenn ich meinen Rahmen im Teamdesign bekommen könnte


----------



## Frank1337 (21. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Ist das AL, oder ?



Jo ein AL in schwarz


----------



## FreeRider095 (21. Januar 2011)

Mein Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow ist letzte Woche Freitag gekommen und ich muss sagen das Ding is echt geil!


----------



## RolfK (21. Januar 2011)

Hi

wie findest du das mit den doch erheblich dunklerem Blau der Felgen gegenüber der sonstigen blauen Teile? Ansonsten kann ich dir nur zustimmen, sehr nette Kiste


----------



## FreeRider095 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich persönlich finde den unterschied nicht so groß.

Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## schigga (21. Januar 2011)

FreeRider095 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder



Sehr geil. Sieht verdammt gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab bei meinen Felgen die Aufkleber abgemacht und auch beim Rahmen außer dem Canyon auf dem Unterrohr alle Beschriftungen entfernt, weil ich hasse es, wenn alles so zugeklebt ist und jetzt fällt das mit dem dunklerem Blau der Felgen richtig auf. Naja, gibt schlimmeres.
Nur meine gewünschten Pedale kommen erst Anfang Februar . Ansonsten hab ich nur noch eine hydr. Sattelstütze bestellt, aber die soll schon morgen eintrudeln und dann wird geheizt, was die Kiste hergibt


----------



## schigga (21. Januar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinen Felgen die Aufkleber abgemacht und auch beim Rahmen außer dem Canyon auf dem Unterrohr alle Beschriftungen entfernt,



wie hast du das gemacht?
bzw wie macht man sowas ohne den Lack zu schädigen?
denn ICH hasse es Massenware mein eigen zu nennen.


----------



## J00lz (21. Januar 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Sind die Naben tatsächlich Centerlock wie es auf der Canyon HP steht? Kann das nicht wirklich glauben. Auf der SunRingle Seite sehe ich nur 6 Loch Naben und die Centerlock Avid G3 Scheiben gibts nur bis Ø185



wenn du mir genau erklärst was ich wo nachgucken soll mach ich das gerne


----------



## RolfK (21. Januar 2011)

Die Aufklebervon den Felgen hab ich mit dem Haarfön angewärmt und  dann konnte ich sie rückstandfrei abziehen. Ich hab den schwarzen anodisierten Rahmen und da nimmt man Aceton und einen Reinigungsschwamm und dann heißt es schrubben. Aber geht ganz gut und ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen. Bei lackierten Rahmen sitzt die Beschriftung glaub ich unter einer Klarlackschicht.

Es sind normale Bremsscheiben mit 6-Loch.


----------



## schigga (21. Januar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Die Aufklebervon den Felgen hab ich mit dem Haarfön angewärmt und  dann konnte ich sie rückstandfrei abziehen. Ich hab den schwarzen anodisierten Rahmen und da nimmt man Aceton und einen Reinigungsschwamm und dann heißt es schrubben. Aber geht ganz gut und ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen. Bei lackierten Rahmen sitzt die Beschriftung glaub ich unter einer Klarlackschicht.
> 
> Es sind normale Bremsscheiben mit 6-Loch.




Uppss
Aceton lass ich nicht an den Rahmen. Bekomme zwar auch den anodisierten... aber lieber nicht...


----------



## RolfK (21. Januar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> Uppss
> Aceton lass ich nicht an den Rahmen. Bekomme zwar auch den anodisierten... aber lieber nicht...



Hab auch echt überlegt vorher, aber es geht wirklich gut und hinterläßt keine Spuren auf dem Schwarz. Kann ja gleich mal ein - zwei Bilderchen machen, das gute Stück steht noch im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## schigga (21. Januar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hab auch echt überlegt vorher... Kann ja gleich mal ein - zwei Bilderchen machen....



Aber dalli!


----------



## RolfK (21. Januar 2011)

Jau, alter Mann is kein D-Zug


----------



## RolfK (21. Januar 2011)

Sodele


----------



## schigga (21. Januar 2011)

sieht echt gut aus.
mal schauen morgen 
kommt mein spaßprügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (21. Januar 2011)

sind die Framesafer beweglich?
Hab schon farbige züge hier rumliegen


----------



## RolfK (21. Januar 2011)

Jo  sind sie. Wenn es mich überkommt irgendwann, dann möchte ich noch Stahlflex für die Bremsen.

Denn wünsch ich dir morgen viel Spass mit dem neuen Teil


----------



## schigga (21. Januar 2011)

Vielen dank!

Ich werde dann ebenfalls Fotos mit euch teilen.


----------



## FreeRider095 (21. Januar 2011)

mal ne frage
wo stellt man beim dhx 5.0 air die druckstufe ein?


----------



## RolfK (21. Januar 2011)

An dem roten Stellrad unterhalb der oberen Befestigungsschraube.

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html


----------



## FreeRider095 (21. Januar 2011)

das rote Stellrad ist aber zugstufe


----------



## monkey10 (21. Januar 2011)

FreeRider095 schrieb:


> mal ne frage
> wo stellt man beim dhx 5.0 air die druckstufe ein?



Druckstufe und DHX Air ist laut vielen Threads im IBC ein Riesenthema. Aber der Link zur Bedienungsanleitung sollte mal Anfangseinstellungen erlauben:



			
				http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Eigenschaften der Druckstufe Ihres DHX Air 5.0 Air-Dämpfers anzupassen, setzen Sie eine FOX Hochdruck-Luftpumpe auf das Luftventil des Ausgleichsbehälters auf:
> 
> --> *Um ein härteres Fahrverhalten zu erzielen*, erhöhen Sie den Luftdruck um 0,69  1,03 Bar.
> 
> --> *Um ein weicheres Fahrverhalten zu erzielen*, verringern Sie den Luftdruck über das Ablassventil der Pumpe um 0,69  1,03 Bar


----------



## RolfK (22. Januar 2011)

FreeRider095 schrieb:


> das rote Stellrad ist aber zugstufe



Ah jo. Dann über den Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter. Aber eine Druckstufeinstellung im eigentlichen Sinn ist das doch auch nicht, wie z.B. an der Gabel, wo man die Druckstufe über ein Stellrad einstellt.

Ich hätte gern mal jemanden zur Hand, der sich mit dem Zeugs richtig gut auskennt und mit mir das mal richtig gut einstellt. Das was man selber da stellt ist bestimmt lange nicht das Optimum.


----------



## FreeRider095 (22. Januar 2011)

Hier ist die 2011 Anleitung für den dhx 5.0 air und für die  									 																				Fox 36 Float FIT RC2 										

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (22. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Heute hab ich mir endlich mein heiss ersehntes TORQUE TRAILFLOW bestellt xD


----------



## b-i-t (22. Januar 2011)

So, nachdem ich den Tipp mit dem Aceton jetzt mehrmals gelesen habe, bin ich heute mal in den Baumarkt und hab mir 'nen Liter Aceton für den kleinen Durst zwischendurch geholt. Den Rest habe ich dann mal meinem Rahmen abgegeben. Alles was anodisiert ist, bleibt unverändert und der derauf befindliche Lack löst sich schön ab, so wie es sein sollte. Jetzt ist mein Grand Canyon AL wenigstens ein bisschen individuell. Nur noch die beiden großen "CANYON" Schriftzüge und der Schriftzug "Grand Canyon AL" in weiß zieren noch den Rahmen. Allerdings bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich die großen "CANYON" Schriftzüge auch noch verschwinden lasse.


----------



## schigga (22. Januar 2011)

So Leute. 
Ich habe heute mein *vertride* in Empfang genommen. Hab nur eben mal das iPad bemüht um euch wie versprochen das Gewicht mitzuteilen, denn ich werde jetzt sofort wieder in die Garage verschwinden.   

Also haltet euch fest:

Rahmen L ohne Pedale: *18kg*

Nee Quatsch 13,74 mit meiner digitalen Waage. 
Eigentlich eine zu verkraftende Differenz. Man muss beachten das die gewichtsangaben auf der HP alle für die M Rahmen sind.

Also wisst ihr erstmal Bescheid Bilder folgen am Sonntag. Muss jetzt erstmal das Bike besabbern...


----------



## Stango (22. Januar 2011)

Mach bitte viele Bilder 
Ich hoffe meins kommt auch bald...
Ich denke dass das Vertride in M auch mehr wiegt als auf der Homepage angegeben


----------



## schigga (22. Januar 2011)

Hab grad blaue schaltzüge drauf gemacht und noch ein paar andere dezente Details. 
Das gute Stück ist jetzt definitiv keine Massenware mehr.


----------



## RolfK (22. Januar 2011)

Zeig doch mal !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (22. Januar 2011)

Bin grad nicht zuhause. 
Die Bilder kommen morgen Abend.


----------



## b-i-t (22. Januar 2011)

So, und ich habe jetzt auch noch die großen "CANYON" Schriftzüge entfernt. Jetzt ist der Rahmen komplett schwarz und wird nur noch von den beiden Bergen am Steuerrohr sowie der recht dezenten Aufschrift "Grand Canyon AL" am Oberrohr geziert. Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, was jetzt schönes an's Unterrohr kommt.


----------



## RolfK (22. Januar 2011)

b-i-t schrieb:


> So, und ich habe jetzt auch noch die großen "CANYON" Schriftzüge entfernt



Hatte ich auch erst überlegt, aber der L-Rahmen sieht dann doch mächtig groß aus, das wirkt dann zu wuchtig.


----------



## b-i-t (22. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch einen L-Rahmen. Ich finde es nicht, dass es wuchtiger wirkt, halt nur etwas leer.  Und irgendwann kommt ein Ersatz hin....


----------



## Frank1337 (23. Januar 2011)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen L-Rahmen. Ich finde es nicht, dass es wuchtiger wirkt, halt nur etwas leer.  Und irgendwann kommt ein Ersatz hin....



Ich denke mal. dass ein AL nicht so wuchtig aussieht wie ein Torque


----------



## b-i-t (23. Januar 2011)

Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Januar 2011)

wollt ihr mal bilder vom leeren rahmen reinstellen? 
bin am überlegen,ob ich das mit dem aceton auch mal ausprobeiren soll...


----------



## Julian0o (23. Januar 2011)

Och macht doch nich die ganzen schönen Dekore ab


----------



## Frank1337 (23. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Och macht doch nich die ganzen schönen Dekore ab



Alles würde ich auch nicht wegmachen, aber ich hoffe mal nicht, dass jemand der nen lackierten Rahmen hat nur die Hälfte liest und das auch machen will... wird wohl ziemlich unschön enden


----------



## b-i-t (24. Januar 2011)

Ich mochte die eigentlich auch, ich fand's nur schade, dass die Schriftzüge auf dem Unterrohr nicht auf gleicher Höhe waren. Aber das wichtigste ist, dass ich gerne ein individuelleres Rad hätte. Man sieht das GC AL inzwischen einfach zu oft. - Und das wird nach dem Testsieg in der Bike 02/11 sicherlich auch nicht besser.  Außerdem kann man das Bike vielleicht schlechter wiederverkaufen, was es uninteressanter für Diebstähle macht. Das und mein BORDO GRANIT X-PLUS sollten mich wohl vor einem erneuten Diebstahl schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben14 (24. Januar 2011)

So ich verabschiede mich auch aus dem Wartezimmer. Ich habe am Freitag mein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL bekommen. Werd dann mal, sobald ich es zusammen gebaut habe ein Foto einstellen.
Bike ist eine Woche früher gekommen!!


----------



## Michael_H (24. Januar 2011)

Mein Vertride in Größe M ist seit heute auch unterwegs *vorfreude*


----------



## Stango (24. Januar 2011)

Michael_H schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vertride in Größe M ist seit heute auch unterwegs *vorfreude*



Meins auch !!!
Endlich


----------



## svensson79 (24. Januar 2011)

Gibt's eigentlich jemanden, der sein Rockzone VOR der 7.KW erwartet? 
Nach der Verschiebung von der 52.KW hab ich nix mehr gehört...


----------



## AmeKi (24. Januar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich jemanden, der sein Rockzone VOR der 7.KW erwartet?
> Nach der Verschiebung von der 52.KW hab ich nix mehr gehört...



Ich hoffe auf KW6. mehr ist aber wenn überhaupt auch nicht drin. Die drei Wochen gehen jetzt aber noch recht fix um wenns doch KW7 werden sollte


----------



## comegetsome (24. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mal die komplette Lieferung hat sich auf KW7 verschoben. Würde mich wundern wenn jemand einen anderen Termin hat. Ich wäre aber auch schon happy wenns dann auch wirklich KW7 wird und sich nicht weiter nach hinten schiebt.


----------



## svensson79 (24. Januar 2011)

...war zu ahnen


----------



## boba. (24. Januar 2011)

wenigstens woll ihr keinen L rahmen bestellen  kw20...


----------



## comegetsome (24. Januar 2011)

Naja, alles eine Frage des Zeitpunktes!  Als ich mein Bike bestellt habe  (Ende Dez. 2010) standen alle noch auf KW7 und ich habe bisher keinen kotzen lesen der damals in L bestellt hätte und jetzt auf KW20 geschoben wurde, was vermuten lässt, dass die KW20er-Bikes schon der zweite Schwung sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (24. Januar 2011)

So,

hab nun meiner Frau heute ein Grand Canyon bestellt, dass ja ein Express Bike ist. Das heißt dann das das Radl wahrscheilich noch vor meinem für die KW6 zugesagtem Lux da sein wird, dabei habe ich schon letztes Jahr bestellt. 

Dann kann ich wenigstens am Grand Canyon schon mal ein bißchen schrauben.


----------



## kalama (24. Januar 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sehr geehrter XXX,[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]auf Ihren Wunsch bestätigen wir Ihnen die Stornierung Ihrer Bestellung (Auftrag XXXXXXXXX).[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Es tut uns  sehr leid, dass Sie von Ihrem Auftrag zurücktreten, aber vielleicht  dürfen wir Sie ein anderes Mal mit unseren Produkten überzeugen. Wir  würden uns sehr freuen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sollten Sie außerdem Fragen oder Anregungen zu unserem Sortiment haben, so stehen wir Ihnen auch weiterhin gerne zur Verfügung.[/FONT]


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------


viel spaß demjenigen der sein bike in KW17 anstatt KW22 bekommt. hab mir dann doch ein 2010er rose uncle jimbo 8 gegönnt. bessere ausstattung zu viel geringerem preis, weils ein testbike war. und das fahrgefühl passt mir sogar auch viel besser, UND es steht schon in meinem keller. die wartezeit war mir einfach zu lang.

gruß


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (24. Januar 2011)

kalama schrieb:


> viel spaß demjenigen der sein bike in KW17 anstatt KW22 bekommt.



Was war´s denn nochmal? 
Also ein Strive in L und schwarz würde ich dann nehmen! 

Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike! 

VG, AMfänger


----------



## og-speiche (25. Januar 2011)

_Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf am 20. Januar 2011. 

Ihr Auftrag, ... , wird diese Woche aufgebaut und in dieser Woche noch versendet. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.
_
Na, geht doch, dann freue ich mich mal auf das LUX.


----------



## specbike (25. Januar 2011)

og-speiche schrieb:


> _Sehr geehrter Herr ....,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf am 20. Januar 2011.
> 
> ...



Ich drücke die Daumen. Da sich unsere Ereignisse ähneln warte ich auch schon gespannt auf so einer Mail


----------



## Fischgesicht (25. Januar 2011)

kalama schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sehr geehrter XXX,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]auf Ihren Wunsch bestätigen wir Ihnen die Stornierung Ihrer Bestellung (Auftrag XXXXXXXXX).[/FONT]
> ...



Also ICH freu mich auf KW17!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (25. Januar 2011)

und ich auf KW22 
nur noch 18Wochen 
****träller****


----------



## Scaxor (25. Januar 2011)

so ich gehöre jetzt auch zu den wartenden habe mir das playzone bestellt


----------



## kalama (25. Januar 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Was war´s denn nochmal?



sorry! war ein strive 8.0 in schwarz in M


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Januar 2011)

Dann nehme ich mal hier Platz.
Habe mir eben ein Torque Alpinist in M bestellt!!!  

Ich hoffe echt so sehr, dass die Richtigkeit der Größenwahl sich auch im alltäglichen Gebrauch des Rades bewahrheiten wird (M bei 183cm und SL 86). Bei der "Probefahrt" auf dem Hof hat sich's zumindest schon mal gut angefühlt. Nun ja, im Zweifelsfall muss halt ein wenig an Vorbau und Lenker getrickst werden.


----------



## svensson79 (26. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal hier Platz.
> Habe mir eben ein Torque Alpinist in M bestellt!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe echt so sehr, dass die Richtigkeit der Größenwahl sich auch im alltäglichen Gebrauch des Rades bewahrheiten wird (M bei 183cm und SL 86). Bei der "Probefahrt" auf dem Hof hat sich's zumindest schon mal gut angefühlt. Nun ja, im Zweifelsfall muss halt ein wenig an Vorbau und Lenker getrickst werden.



Hast Du Angst, dass der Hobel zu klein ist oder wie? Das Alpinist wird doch auch bereits mit nem längeren Vorbau geliefert, als die restlichen Torques...


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Hast Du Angst, dass der Hobel zu klein ist oder wie?



Für technische Sachen, bergab und Jumps wird es passen. Ich mache mir nur Sorgen, dass es auf langen Touren etwas unbequem wird und die weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze dem Rahmen auf Dauer nicht so gut tut.
Beim ersten Probesitzen/fahren hab ich mich zumindest direkt wohl drauf gefühlt. Der Verkäufer meinte auch, dass es noch passt und ich mit meinen Maßen halt zwischen M und L wählen könnte. 
Im Tourenmodus ist die Stütze dann allerdings fast auf Maximum draußen.
Man hat es auch nicht leicht...


----------



## napstarr (26. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal hier Platz.
> Habe mir eben ein Torque Alpinist in M bestellt!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe echt so sehr, dass die Richtigkeit der Größenwahl sich auch im alltäglichen Gebrauch des Rades bewahrheiten wird (M bei 183cm und SL 86). Bei der "Probefahrt" auf dem Hof hat sich's zumindest schon mal gut angefühlt. Nun ja, im Zweifelsfall muss halt ein wenig an Vorbau und Lenker getrickst werden.



Ich habe genau die selben Maße wie du und bin im Herbst mal ne ~ 30km-Tour mit einem Alpinsten gefahren ... in M.
Und da bin ich ehrlich gesagt für Touren viel zu kompakt gesessen,...


----------



## svensson79 (26. Januar 2011)

...hatten genau diese Diskussion schon woanders! Vielleicht ist's interressant für Euch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503381


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> ...hatten genau diese Diskussion schon woanders! Vielleicht ist's interressant für Euch:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503381



War schon bekannt, aber trotzdem Danke!

Hab jetzt auch mal die alten Torque-Threads nach dem Suchwort "Schrittlänge" durchforstet. 
Fazit: Wenn man laut PPS genau an der Grenze zwischen 2 Größen liegt, ist es letztendlich Geschmackssache und eine Frage des Anwendungsprofils. Manche sagen so, andere wieder so.

Ich freue mich jetzt einfach auf mein Alpinist in M!
Da kommt dann eh bald ne Reverb dran und dann hat sich auch das Problem mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe erledigt.


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Januar 2011)

So, ab heute sitz ich mit euch im gleichen Boot (Thread)
Wird ein Torque Rockzone M in braun 
bin ich der erste der bis KW 20 warten darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (26. Januar 2011)

Ui, na vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es werden noch ein paar KW7 Bikes frei!


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Januar 2011)

wers glaubt wird seelig 
naja, bis dahin hab ich dann vllt. auch en bissl zugenomen un das gewicht is dann perfekt würd die standardmäßig verbautn federn,ma sehn^^


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (26. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,
Heute Mittag stand der Postmann mit meinem Torque Trailflow vor der Tür 
Soll ich Bilder reinstellen?

xD


----------



## fkal (26. Januar 2011)

hab an alle, die das strive bestellt haben eine frage. musstet ihr eine anzahlung bezahlen?


----------



## Hans (26. Januar 2011)

nein 

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

_CANYON_BIKER_ schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Heute Mittag stand der Postmann mit meinem Torque Trailflow vor der Tür
> Soll ich Bilder reinstellen?
> 
> xD



Die Frage ist ja wohl überflüssig!
Her mit den Fotos!!!


----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (26. Januar 2011)

So kanns auch gehen
am montag bestellt am dienstag kw6 bestaetigt am mittwoch (HEUTE) versand. das war das grand canyon fuer meine frau. Feht noch mein lux das auch fuer dir kw6 bestaetigt war aber eher nicht frueher kommen wird. Ist verdaechtig ruhig um die luxe aus kw3.


----------



## og-speiche (26. Januar 2011)

MirFaelltNixEin schrieb:


> So kanns auch gehen
> am montag bestellt am dienstag kw6 bestaetigt am mittwoch (HEUTE) versand. das war das grand canyon fuer meine frau. Feht noch mein lux das auch fuer dir kw6 bestaetigt war aber eher nicht frueher kommen wird. Ist verdaechtig ruhig um die luxe aus kw3.


 
Erstmal Glückwunsch für das GC für deine Frau. Habe selber auch eins. Super Teil. 

Zum Lux:
Wir warten immer noch gespannt auf den Warenausgang, bis heute hat sich leider noch nicht viel getan...... Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.

Mir wurde ja zumindest am Di. bestätigt, daß das Lux diese Woche aufgebaut wird, und noch diese Woche versendet werden soll.


----------



## Stango (26. Januar 2011)

Mein Vertrider ist heute gekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch!!!
Bike ist unversehrt angekommen? Bilder?


----------



## pikachu (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

habe vor 2 Wochen ein Nerve XC 9.0 SL in M bestellt und in der Bestellbestätigung steht KW9.
Auf der Internetseite steht jetzt was von KW13.
Ich hoffe, das bleibt bei KW9.

Grüßle
Micha


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

Dann ist bestimmt nur der erste Schwung ausverkauft und alle die jetzt bestellen müssen halt auf den nächsten Container aus Fernost warten. Solange da keine Mitteilung kommt, von wegen irgendwelchen Problemen oder Modelländerungen, würde ich mir da mal keine Sorgen machen.

Beim Alpinist in grau ist das Lieferdatum heute seltsamerweise von KW13 auf KW6 gehüpft. ICH hoffe aber durchaus, dass das neue Datum stimmt!!!


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich bete auch schon inständig, dass das beim Rockzone mit KW 20 nur ein Schreibfehler ist


----------



## Stango (26. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> Bike ist unversehrt angekommen? Bilder?


Ich hab schon von vielen gehört, dass das Schaltwerk durch den Karton gebrochen ist. Dies war bei mir glücklicherweise nicht der Fall 
Bilder hab ich bis jetzt nur dieses (leider erst im dunkeln, da ich noch Testfahren war)






[/url][/IMG]
Sieht irgendwie ein bisschen Komisch aus im dunkeln (die Farben kommen anders rüber)
Die Pedale kommen natürlich nicht dran (hab nur gerade keine anderen gefunden und wollte meine guten nicht von meinem anderen Rad abmontieren )


----------



## specbike (26. Januar 2011)

MirFaelltNixEin schrieb:


> So kanns auch gehen
> am montag bestellt am dienstag kw6 bestaetigt am mittwoch (HEUTE) versand. das war das grand canyon fuer meine frau. Feht noch mein lux das auch fuer dir kw6 bestaetigt war aber eher nicht frueher kommen wird. Ist verdaechtig ruhig um die luxe aus kw3.



Welches Model GC?  Mein GC cf wurde mir heute telefonisch für den Versand für morgen versprochen. Es sollte dann spätestens Dienstag bei mir sein. 
Haha. Solange ich keine Tracking Nr. Bekommen habe glaube ich nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specbike (26. Januar 2011)

MirFaelltNixEin schrieb:


> So kanns auch gehen
> am montag bestellt am dienstag kw6 bestaetigt am mittwoch (HEUTE) versand. das war das grand canyon fuer meine frau. Feht noch mein lux das auch fuer dir kw6 bestaetigt war aber eher nicht frueher kommen wird. Ist verdaechtig ruhig um die luxe aus kw3.



Welches Model GC?  Mein GC cf wurde mir heute telefonisch für den Versand für morgen versprochen. Es sollte dann spätestens Dienstag bei mir sein. 
Haha. Solange ich keine Tracking Nr. Bekommen habe glaube ich nichts mehr.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Ich hab schon von vielen gehört, dass das Schaltwerk durch den Karton gebrochen ist. Dies war bei mir glücklicherweise nicht der Fall
> Bilder hab ich bis jetzt nur dieses (leider erst im dunkeln, da ich noch Testfahren war)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag das optische Understatement dieses 3700-Hobels!


----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

handelt sich um das GC AL 7.0w, ist also ein Express-Bike und hat super geklappt. Laut Treking Nummer steht es auch schon um die Ecke.


----------



## specbike (27. Januar 2011)

MirFaelltNixEin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> handelt sich um das GC AL 7.0w, ist also ein Express-Bike und hat super geklappt. Laut Treking Nummer steht es auch schon um die Ecke.



Erklärt mir doch bitte einer mal das System. Unsere Bikes stehen doch schon genauso dort rum wie die Express Bikes. Laut Aussage. Warum kriegen die sie nicht raus ?


----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (27. Januar 2011)

So laut Tracking Nummer um 10:21 angekommen. Werde heute abend mal ein bischchen Auspacken.


----------



## Michael_H (27. Januar 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Bilder hab ich bis jetzt nur dieses
> Sieht irgendwie ein bisschen Komisch aus im dunkeln (die Farben kommen anders rüber)
> Die Pedale kommen natürlich nicht dran (hab nur gerade keine anderen gefunden und wollte meine guten nicht von meinem anderen Rad abmontieren )



Das Bike kommt mir bekannt vor, das Problem mit den Pedalen auch 
Damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer.


----------



## og-speiche (27. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Welches Model GC? Mein GC cf wurde mir heute telefonisch für den Versand für morgen versprochen. Es sollte dann spätestens Dienstag bei mir sein.
> Haha. Solange ich keine Tracking Nr. Bekommen habe glaube ich nichts mehr.


 
Habe gerade nochmals angerufen, wie der Status des bestellten Luxes ist:

Ich fasses es nicht:
Da sagt mir die nette Dame am anderen Ende: So wie es momentan aussieht, wird es wohl diese Woche nichts. Sie wird mich allerdings bis morgen mit einer e-mail auf dem laufenden halten.
Warum bekommt man dann am Dienstag eine mail, in der geschrieben wird, daß das Rad diese Woche aufgebaut und versendet wird?

Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass die Lux Bikes aus KW3 mit denen von KW6 verschickt werden.


Schon etwas von dem GC CF gehört?


----------



## specbike (27. Januar 2011)

og-speiche schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmals angerufen, wie der Status des bestellten Luxes ist:
> 
> Ich fasses es nicht:
> Da sagt mir die nette Dame am anderen Ende: So wie es momentan aussieht, wird es wohl diese Woche nichts. Sie wird mich allerdings bis morgen mit einer e-mail auf dem laufenden halten.
> ...


Nein leider noch nicht. Ich glaube das sie die Bikes nicht haben. 
Warum sonst werden Bikes aus der 6. kW schon jetzt verschickt? Es sollte doch kein Problem sein sie einzutüten wenn alles da wäre. Ich hasse es im Dunkeln zu stehen.


----------



## og-speiche (27. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Nein leider noch nicht. Ich glaube das sie die Bikes nicht haben.
> Warum sonst werden Bikes aus der 6. kW schon jetzt verschickt? Es sollte doch kein Problem sein sie einzutüten wenn alles da wäre. Ich hasse es im Dunkeln zu stehen.


 
Ja das geht mir genauso.

Wie wir schon festgestellt haben:
Die Damen und Herren brauchen doch einfach nur die Wahrheit zu sagen, dass sich die Auslieferungstermine um X Tage verschieben. Damit kann man ja leben. 
Aber Dienstags sagen das Bike wird fertig und am Donnerstag erfährt man, nee das wird nix.
Und morgen wieder ne Mail mit irgendeinen neuen Termin. Wird der dann stimmen???? tztztz


----------



## specbike (28. Januar 2011)

og-speiche schrieb:


> Ja das geht mir genauso.
> 
> Wie wir schon festgestellt haben:
> Die Damen und Herren brauchen doch einfach nur die Wahrheit zu sagen, dass sich die Auslieferungstermine um X Tage verschieben. Damit kann man ja leben.
> ...




so,habe gerade die Mail bekommen das mein Rahmen unterwegs ist.Geht doch.  FREU!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og-speiche (28. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> so,habe gerade die Mail bekommen das mein Rahmen unterwegs ist.Geht doch. FREU!!!


 
Na Super, freut mich für Dich!

Vieleicht bekomm ich ja auch noch eine erfreuliche mail.

Viel Spass dann beim Aufbauen der Rades.


----------



## specbike (28. Januar 2011)

og-speiche schrieb:


> Na Super, freut mich für Dich!
> 
> Vieleicht bekomm ich ja auch noch eine erfreuliche mail.
> 
> Viel Spass dann beim Aufbauen der Rades.




ich denke mal das deins in den nächsten tagen auch bei dir ist. bei mir ist es halt nur der rahmen und das geht schneller. fakt ist aber das die aussagen bis auf einen tag verspätung stimmen,also rechne damit das deins am montag rausgeht.


----------



## og-speiche (28. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> ich denke mal das deins in den nächsten tagen auch bei dir ist. bei mir ist es halt nur der rahmen und das geht schneller. fakt ist aber das die aussagen bis auf einen tag verspätung stimmen,also rechne damit das deins am montag rausgeht.


 
Da könnstest du Recht haben.
Habe gerade nochmals mit der netten Dame von gestern telefoniert.
Sie bestätigte mir, dass sich das Rad nun endlich im Aufbau befindet und Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche dann rausgeht.


So dann, erst mal ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## mok2905 (28. Januar 2011)

ich möcht mein torque auch langsam haben


----------



## Scaxor (28. Januar 2011)

ich auch heul :-(


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2011)

+1!


----------



## comegetsome (28. Januar 2011)

/sign


----------



## Julian0o (28. Januar 2011)

Schon wer was vom 7 er nerve in copper gehört?


----------



## Grehe (28. Januar 2011)

+1 seufz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

Ist doch eh viel zu kalt und zu schlammig zum fahren....


----------



## schigga (29. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ist doch eh viel zu kalt und zu schlammig zum fahren....



Weichei!!!


----------



## mok2905 (29. Januar 2011)

ich wills wenigstens begaffen können wenn ich bock drauf hab 

zum fahren sind mir -5° auch noch ein wenig zu kalt.


----------



## comegetsome (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habs es nur als Sesselersatz fürs Wohnzimmer bestellt! ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> Weichei!!!


Irgendwie muss man sich die Wartezeit doch schönreden!


----------



## specbike (29. Januar 2011)

Meins ist heute gekommen und ist auch schon aufgebaut. Die Probefahrt habe ich auch gerade beendet. Genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (29. Januar 2011)

pictures please!


----------



## og-speiche (29. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> Meins ist heute gekommen und ist auch schon aufgebaut. Die Probefahrt habe ich auch gerade beendet. Genial.


 
Das ging ja dann doch sehr schnell mit dem Versand. 
Zeig mal ein Bild von dem schönen Hobel.
Meins soll nun am Anfang der nächsten Woche versendet werden. Fertig aufgebaut sind die Luxe wohl nun.
Viel Spass. Bin heute auch noch bei -2° Grad schöne 40km auf dem GC AL gefahren.


----------



## specbike (29. Januar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## og-speiche (29. Januar 2011)

specbike schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]


 
Wunderbar!!!
Sieht echt super aus.


----------



## Newmi (29. Januar 2011)

Sehr schick!! Aber so ca. 80% weniger "Canyon.com"-Aufkleber wären noch schöner!!

P.S.: Wieso muß man eigentlich im Direkt nächsten Beitrag das Bild noch zusätzlich zitieren??


----------



## specbike (29. Januar 2011)

Da hast du recht, wenn du einen Vorschlag hast welche loszuwerden , her damit. Ich hatte schon gedacht mit grüner Folie etwas zu überkleben ,aber das wird wohl dann auch zu viel grün. Tja, muß ich wohl mit leben. Es gibt schlimmeres. 
Werde aber nochmal den Vorbau negativ fahren zum Vergleich. Das Gewicht liegt so bei 8,6 kg.


----------



## Xeleux (29. Januar 2011)

so, ich nehm dann auch mal platz hier ... die bestellung für ein strive es 8.0 ist heute an canyon rausgegangen ... leider ist bis zur 22.kw noch so lang ...


----------



## specbike (29. Januar 2011)

Ich werde mich dann mal aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. 
Ich wünsche euch das ihr schnell beliefert werdet und viel spaß mit euren bikes habt. Let's Rock on the Trail.


----------



## Hfre (30. Januar 2011)

Nerve xc7 schwarz in l bestellt kw 1 bestätigt auf kW 8, seit Freitag (kW 3) unterwegs per Dhl (wow)


----------



## schigga (30. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß ich bin ne Woche zu spät aber es ging halt nich schneller.

Ich hoffe der Link funzt. 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=28603&id=100001595720703&l=a6d68605fc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (30. Januar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin ne Woche zu spät aber es ging halt nich schneller.
> 
> Ich hoffe der Link funzt.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=28603&id=100001595720703&l=a6d68605fc



Jo geht, aber nur wenn man Facebook hat ;-)


----------



## schigga (31. Januar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Jo geht, aber nur wenn man Facebook hat ;-)




Ich hab extra im ausgeloggten zustand probiert. Da steht ja auch was von wegen öffentlichen Link! Oder???


----------



## Ralph1993 (31. Januar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> Ich hab extra im ausgeloggten zustand probiert. Da steht ja auch was von wegen öffentlichen Link! Oder???




mh ka. Ich wargrade eh in facebook online, da gabs jetzt für mich keinen unterschied.


----------



## og-speiche (31. Januar 2011)

so, das Bike geht heute mit DHL raus.


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Januar 2011)

Wartezeit verkürzt,von KW 20 auf KW 7 nehm jetzt doch das schwarze 15 Wochen Wartezeit warn mir jetzt doch zu lang 
hoffen wir mal,dass sie die KW7 einhaltn können


----------



## Ralph1993 (31. Januar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wartezeit verkürzt,von KW 20 auf KW 7 nehm jetzt doch das schwarze 15 Wochen Wartezeit warn mir jetzt doch zu lang
> hoffen wir mal,dass sie die KW7 einhaltn können



welches bike? größe?


----------



## comegetsome (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte die ersten 6 Wochen, als mir klar war das es das Rockzone werden soll, auch das braune im Visier und bin dann doch aufs schwarze gegangen. Da waren die Lieferzeiten noch die gleichen. Aber irgendwie hatte ich schiss das mir nach nem halben Jahr das Braun auf die Nüsse geht. Jetzt... hoffentlich kurz vorm Erhalt des Bikes bin ich auch sehr glücklich mit der Entscheidung.


----------



## Ralph1993 (31. Januar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Ich hatte die ersten 6 Wochen, als mir klar war das es das Rockzone werden soll, auch das braune im Visier und bin dann doch aufs schwarze gegangen. Da waren die Lieferzeiten noch die gleichen. Aber irgendwie hatte ich schiss das mir nach nem halben Jahr das Braun auf die Nüsse geht. Jetzt... hoffentlich kurz vorm Erhalt des Bikes bin ich auch sehr glücklich mit der Entscheidung.


Kannst ja deinen Rahmen sandstrahlen lassen


----------



## mok2905 (31. Januar 2011)

in raw gefällt mir das tork auch am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (31. Januar 2011)

Die Gefahr das einem eine Farbe auf den Sack geht ist immer da. Aber die meisten hier haben eh alle 2-3 Jahre nen neues Bike 

MfG


----------



## specbike (31. Januar 2011)

Sagte ich doch OG- Speiche. Super. Bilder kommen hoffentlich direkt hier rein.


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Januar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> welches bike? größe?




Torque Rockzone M

naja,fand das braune mit den orangenen Parts ganz geil,aber ich will ja noch was von der Saison ham,wenn das Bike endlich da is^^

Edit: Bilder kommen NATÜRLICH sofort,wenn das Bike da is, Gewicht bekommt ihr auch noch^^
Alles wissensbegierige Leute hier -.-


----------



## schigga (31. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Aber die meisten hier haben eh alle 2-3 Jahre nen neues Bike
> 
> MfG



Wie? 
So lang halten die bei euch? Ich hab im letzten Jahr 3 verheizt.


----------



## Scaxor (31. Januar 2011)

hab mir ja das playzone bestellt und bin schon ganz heiss 


mein termin wäre kw7. kann es auch sein das es früher kommt ?


hat jemand schon seins ?


----------



## tommyOO (31. Januar 2011)

war Samstag auch da um das FRX zu fahren. Hoffe habe es im Mai.Sehr schickes Teil. Nur wegen der Größe noch unentschlossen. Bei 1,82m noch M nehmen oder schon L ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (1. Februar 2011)

Ja, die orangen Parts fand ich auch sehr nice. 

Naja... mein Hardtail hab ich nun seit 15 Jahren oder so. Damals wollte ich es eigentlich in Magenta haben. Und ich bin seit 14 Jahren froh es in schwarz genommen zu haben! 

Auch wenn ich nicht davon ausgehe das mich das Rockzone ähnlich lange begleiten wird.


----------



## Matrahari (2. Februar 2011)

Waiting


----------



## Fischgesicht (2. Februar 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


>


----------



## Mtb_Chris (3. Februar 2011)

*Montag, 31.01.2011*

Ich habe keinen Bock mehr, wegen irgendwelchen Problemen mit der Kurbel und dem Umwerfer, mich noch bis KW13 auf mein Torque Alpinist zu gedulden.

Anruf bei Canyon: Bestellung Alpinist storniert. Stattdessen Trailflow bestellt.

Bestellbestätigung kommt noch am gleichen Tag. Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: KW7 (WTF, gemäss Homepage sind die sofort verfügbar?!)

*Dienstag, 01.02.2011*

Mail von Canyon: Your Canyon order ... will be shipped shortly

Mail von Canyon: Your Canyon order ... is on its way to you (Na also, geht doch )

*Mittwoch, 02.02.2011*

Tracking Info von DHL: Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt (Hurra!)


Am Samstag hole ich mein neues Bike ab und dann geht's ans abspecken. Wer z.B. eine Hammerschmidt AM und SRAM Schaltungsteile braucht, kann sich bei mir melden ;-)

Ich bin weg!

Chris


----------



## og-speiche (3. Februar 2011)

noch schnell ein Bild, und somit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
Gestern eingetroffen.


----------



## specbike (3. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön. Hat sich das Warten gelohnt. Viel spaß. Evtl. Sieht man sich mal. 
Gruß


----------



## Scaxor (3. Februar 2011)

will mein torque haben :-(


----------



## gremlino (3. Februar 2011)

nur noch 16,5 Wochen


----------



## Fischgesicht (3. Februar 2011)

nur noch 80 Tage


----------



## Julian0o (3. Februar 2011)

Mein AM 7.0 in Copper (m) wird komissioniert und ich kann es laut mail in den "kommenden" Tagen abholen. Vielleicht klappts Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## menuuzer (3. Februar 2011)

Jemand von euch kann mein abbestelltes Torque 6.0 Rockzone haben, habe meine Bestellung auf ein Torque 7.0 Trailflow geändert 
GEIL !!!
Bald ist's da !


----------



## Scaxor (3. Februar 2011)

nur noch 1 bis 2 wochen  trotzdem zu lange :-(


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Februar 2011)

@menuuzer:welche farbe?^^


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2011)

Trailflow gibbet nur in schwarz.


----------



## menuuzer (3. Februar 2011)

Jop, Trailflow in schwarz/blau.
Das abbestellte Rockzone ebenfalls in schwarz und Größe L.


----------



## flotho (3. Februar 2011)

Hi,

also bei mir war das mal richtig flott!
Bestellt am Sa und am Mi hatte ich schon mein GC Al 6.0 in den Händen!

Das ist spitze!


----------



## comegetsome (4. Februar 2011)

Naja... die KW7 ist ja auch nimmer fern. Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum ausgerechnet das Trailflow nur in einer Farbkombi zu haben ist. Aber dieses blau geht mal leider garnicht für mich. Drum warte ich noch die paar Tage aufs Rockzone. Wetter suckt eh noch...


----------



## hagbart2311 (4. Februar 2011)

Reihe mich mal ein!

Gestern bestellt!

Nerve AM 6.0 schwarz in M

Gehört zu den Expressbikes, daher bin ich optimistisch!

In der Bestätigung steht KW8 und Canyon sagt in der regeln brauchen die 10 Arbeitstage, kann aber sein das sie 3-4 Arbeitstage früher fertig sind!

Im Optimalfall kann ich es nächstes Wochenende abholen...(man darf ja noch hoffen)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Lieferzeiten von Expressbikes?

FREU MICH TIERISCH!
Mein erstes "Vernünftiges Bike"


----------



## xe4500 (4. Februar 2011)

Bin jetzt auch dabei. Habe heute morgen ein Nerve XC 9.0 in anodized black, Größe M bestellt. Geplanter Liefertermin 7.KW, wären 2 Wochen Wartezeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (4. Februar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Trailflow gibbet nur in schwarz.



Meinte das Rockzone


----------



## Julian0o (5. Februar 2011)

Was ich komisch finde, warum schreibt mir Canyon Donnerstag ne Mail mit dem Betreff "Canyon Bestellung zur Abholung bereit", und wenn ich dann den Link für die Terminvereinbarung aufrufe ist der erste mögliche Termin der Dienstag.

Wenn das Bike noch nicht fertig ist dann sollen sie wenigstens schreiben das es am Montag fertiggestellt wird und ich es ab dem nächsten Tag abholen kann.
Und nicht sowas halb durchsichtiges.

Naja es ist trotzdem in KW 6 anstatt KW 7 fertig, aber deswegen will ich mich auch nicht beschweren. 
Ging nur um den Wortlaut in der Mail.
Kommt ne mail mit dem Betreff und man denkt sich, geil, morgen Bike abholen! 
Und dann muss man noch fünf Tage warten


----------



## comegetsome (5. Februar 2011)

Hat ja weniger was mit der Fertigstellung zu tun sondern eher das sie erst dann einen mitarbeiter bereit stellen können der dir dein bike zeigt und co. Ist ja nicht so das du einfach das bike nimmst und durch nen scanner ziehst. Das ist ja alles ein kleines Event. 

Was für ein Bike bekommst du?


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Februar 2011)

bekommt man eig. eine mail oder sowas,wenn das geld überwiesen wurd?


----------



## Julian0o (5. Februar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Hat ja weniger was mit der Fertigstellung zu tun sondern eher das sie erst dann einen mitarbeiter bereit stellen können der dir dein bike zeigt und co. Ist ja nicht so das du einfach das bike nimmst und durch nen scanner ziehst. Das ist ja alles ein kleines Event.
> 
> Was für ein Bike bekommst du?



Ich bekomm das 2011er Nerve AM 7 in Copper. Habe aber bereits ein 2010er Nerve AM 6.0 welches mein Bruder jetzt kriegt.

Also eigentlich ists bei mir nur hinfahren, Bike nehmen, bezahlen und ins Auto laden


----------



## 300KiloMann (5. Februar 2011)

Hab mein nerve am 7.0 am mittwoch bestellt, hoffe das ich es am montag bekomme......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (5. Februar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Also beim Grand Canyon musste ich von Bestellung bis Lieferung 8 Arbeitstage warten
> Scheint wohl ein Glücksfall gewesen sein



Ich hab auch bestellt und 5 Arbeitstage später konnte ich es schon abholen. Scheint wohl kein Einzelfall zu sein. 
2008 hats wesentlich länger gedauert.


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> bekommt man eig. eine mail oder sowas,wenn das geld überwiesen wurd?


?


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> bekommt man eig. eine mail oder sowas,wenn das geld überwiesen wurd?


ja bekommt man, da heißt es dann ....

Sehr geehrte/er ....,

vielen Dank für die Überweisung des  Rechnungsbetrags.
Ihre Zahlung ist heute bei uns eingetroffen und wurde  umgehend Ihrem Auftrag zugeordnet.
Somit kann die Bearbeitung Ihres Auftrages  in unserem Hause erfolgen.
Eine weitere E-Mail erhalten Sie, sobald die  Kommissionierung Ihres Auftrags erfolgt ist.


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Februar 2011)

schei$$e,dann muss ich mich doch mal auf die bank machn un guggen wo das geld denn nu hin is... -.-

edit: aber danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Ralph1993 (7. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> schei$$e,dann muss ich mich doch mal auf die bank machn un guggen wo das geld denn nu hin is... -.-
> 
> edit: aber danke für die schnelle antwort



 nah hoffentlich da wo es hin gehört...!

Ja bitte


----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

Hmm... KW8 bzw. KW20 jetzt beim Rockzone in der Lieferzeit. So langsam hätte ich gerne mal ne Mail von Canyon!


----------



## svensson79 (7. Februar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Hmm... KW8 bzw. KW20 jetzt beim Rockzone in der Lieferzeit. So langsam hätte ich gerne mal ne Mail von Canyon!



Springt die letzten Tage immer mal hin- und her... Angeblich ja keine Auswirkung auf bestehende Liefertermine!? 
Werde momentan auch bei jeder eingehenden email ganz hektisch! 
Bisher aber noch nix von Canyon....


----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

Also diese extremen wie KW20 sind sicherlich bedingt dass es die zweite Lieferung ist. Aber KW8 könnte auch eine Verschiebung der aktuellen Bestellungen beinhalten. Warten wir mal ab. 

Ich hoffe mal das Beste!


----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (7. Februar 2011)

Paket um 10:24 Uhr erfolgreich zugestellt ! 

Werd wohl heute nicht alzulange arbeiten.


----------



## og-speiche (7. Februar 2011)

MirFaelltNixEin schrieb:


> Paket um 10:24 Uhr erfolgreich zugestellt !
> 
> Werd wohl heute nicht alzulange arbeiten.


 
Das ging ja sehr schnell.
Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit dem Lux. Meines hat nun auch die ersten km hinter sich.
Klasse Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

_Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. In den kommenden Tagen erhalten Sie von uns eine Mail mit einem Link. Nutzen Sie diesen bitte, um einen Abholtermin zu vereinbaren.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine Abholung erst nach erfolgter Terminvereinbarung möglich ist.

_Eine welle von Euphorie überkommt mich gerade!


----------



## hagbart2311 (7. Februar 2011)

Werde auch schon ganz Hibbelig ;-)

Donnerstag Bestellt!

Heute!
vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. In den kommenden Tagen
erhalten Sie von uns eine Mail mit einem Link. Nutzen Sie diesen bitte, um einen
Abholtermin zu vereinbaren.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine Abholung erst nach erfolgter Terminvereinbarung möglich ist.


----------



## mok2905 (7. Februar 2011)

meins ist auf dem weg


----------



## Deleted 125853 (7. Februar 2011)

Rockzone vom Kumpel ist auch unterwegs


----------



## menuuzer (7. Februar 2011)

Oh mein Gott, ich kann nicht mehr warten  !
Habe am Freitag meine Bestellung abgegeben, wurde am Samstag um ca 10 Uhr an DHL übergeben und jetzt steckt es im Paketzentrum Neuwied fest. Und ich dachte ich kriege es noch heute  
Sendungsstatus will sich einfach nicht ändern.
Man...


----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

Werde mich noch ein wenig gedulden müssen. Mal sehen was die für freie Termine so raus geben. Aber ein Samstag muss es schon sein. 

Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude!


----------



## svensson79 (7. Februar 2011)

WHAT??? Die ersten Rockzones gehen schon raus??? Bevor ich jetzt alle 10sek meinen email-Account aktualisiere... Füttert doch nochmal das Forum mit Bestelldatum, Farbe und Größe! - und natürlich mit Lieferdatum!!

Mir fallen gleich die Haare aus vor Aufregung... Hab am 16.11.2010 bestellt und will den Hobel jetzt endlich fahren. Bestätigung sagt übrigens 7.KW, aber das ist ja nix neues. Rockzone, schwarz, Größe L


----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

Rockzone, M
bestellt am 30.12.2010

Status... warte auf Link für Abholtermin


----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

... schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensson79 (7. Februar 2011)

na toll, .... dann wird schonmal nicht nach Reihenfolge des Bestelleingangs geliefert!?


----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

Naja, derzeit wirds ja nur montiert und nicht versendet. Ich hole es auch selbst ab, also nicht wirklich zu vergleichen. Mal schauen was die anderen berichten.


----------



## mok2905 (7. Februar 2011)

Größe M, schwarz, bestellt am 12.12.

DHL hat es schon in empfang genommen.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Februar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Naja, derzeit wirds ja nur montiert und nicht versendet. Ich hole es auch selbst ab, also nicht wirklich zu vergleichen. Mal schauen was die anderen berichten.



Morgen bekommst email mit link. Dann sind die ersten paar Tage grau und für irgendwann kannst du dir den Termin mit Uhrzeit fest legen - so war es zumindest bei mir. Alles innerhalb 5 Werktage von Bestellung bis Abholung.


----------



## MrLock (7. Februar 2011)

Mein Rockzone (schwarz, Größe L, bestellt am 26.11.)  ist auch unterwegs   
Passend zum guten Wetter !!


----------



## svensson79 (7. Februar 2011)

KayLo schrieb:


> Mein Rockzone (schwarz, Größe L, bestellt am 26.11.)  ist auch unterwegs
> Passend zum guten Wetter !!



AAAHHHHHHHHHHH 

Will diese email... jEtZt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (7. Februar 2011)

Mein Strive ist auch auf dem weg!!!
Wird am 25.04.2011 zugestellt ;-)


----------



## poedel (7. Februar 2011)

Hat schon jemand ein Votec Fr 2011 bestellt oder evtl. sogar schon erhalten? Werde langsam ungeduldig!!!


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

So, ich geh jetzt schlafen und wenn ich aufwache steig ich ins Auto und hol mein AM 7 in Copper in Koblenz ab 

See U


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn Du überhaupt schlafen kannst...


----------



## MirFaelltNixEin (8. Februar 2011)

og-speiche schrieb:


> Das ging ja sehr schnell.
> Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit dem Lux. Meines hat nun auch die ersten km hinter sich.
> Klasse Teil.




Danke 

bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt, bisher nur einmal die Strasse hoch und runter noch ohne richtige Einstellung. war aber schon richtig gut .


----------



## comegetsome (8. Februar 2011)

so, 19.02. um 17 Uhr hab ich mein Date in Koblenz!


----------



## hagbart2311 (8. Februar 2011)

vielen Dank für Ihren Kauf bei Canyon. Wir freuen uns, Ihnen heute mitteilen zu können, dass Ihre Bestellung in Kürze zur Abholung bei uns bereit steht.	

Um einen entsprechenden Abholtermin zu vereinbaren, bitten wir Sie, folgenden Online-Link zu nutzen:





Ihr Abholungtermin ist Samstag 12. Februar, 16:00 Uhr




Nerve AM 6.0 schwarz in M ;-)


und was mache ich jetzt bis Samstag?????


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Februar 2011)

Na, da tut sich ja was hier im Wartezimmer.
Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß mit den neuen Rädern!
KW 13 ist noch sooo weiiit...


----------



## BierSteige23 (8. Februar 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Votec Fr 2011 bestellt oder evtl. sogar schon erhalten? Werde langsam ungeduldig!!!



Letzte Woche bestellt. 7 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Februar 2011)

Hab auch ne E-Mail bekommen 

Ich freu mich schon so 
Rockzone M in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (8. Februar 2011)

Hatte mich ja vor einigen Wochen in diesem Thread dazu entschlossen, mein Alpinist zu stornieren und mit wehenden Fahnen zu Votec überzulaufen. Auf deren Homepage war angegeben, dass die 2011er ab Ende Januar zu bestellen seien. Mit Lieferzeiten von 4 Wochen.

Ich habe mittlerweile 4 Mal im Factory Shop in FM angerufen und bin 4x vertröstet worden. Heute habe ich gesagt bekommen, dass die SRAM Teile nicht lieferbar seien und daher die komplette Produktion ins Stocken kam. Lieferzeiten sind mündlich auf 6-8 Wochen hochkorrigiert worden.

Habe daheim meine prall gefüllte Spardose, aber niemand will mir dafür ein Bike verkaufen... :-(

Edit: Habe zum Glück noch nicht storniert :-D


----------



## tomu (8. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hab auch ne E-Mail bekommen
> 
> Ich freu mich schon so
> Rockzone M in schwarz



Verdammt wieder schwarz, was ist mit BRAUN?


----------



## starvald (8. Februar 2011)

soeben erhalten:

[FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

 wir möchten uns für Ihre Bestellung bedanken.

 Um Ihre Bestellung pünktlich versenden zu können, haben wir uns  kurzfristig entschlossen, eine Änderung an Ihrem Bike vorzunehmen.
 Die ursprünglich vorgesehene Carbon-Sattelstütze von Easton wird unser  Werk später erreichen als geplant, sodass sie zur Montage nicht mehr  rechtzeitig zur Verfügung steht. Um Sie nicht unnötig warten zu lassen,  erhalten Sie deshalb zunächst eine Iridium-Ausführung. Sobald die entsprechende Lieferung bei uns eintrifft, erhalten Sie   automatisch eine kostenfreie Nachlieferung.

 Die Iridium Sattelstütze dürfen Sie nach der Nachlieferung als Wiedergutmachung behalten.

 Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis und wünschen Ihnen trotzdem eine erlebnisreiche Bikezeit.

 Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer XXXX an uns wenden


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
[/FONT]


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Februar 2011)

na,is doch auch was...^^


----------



## Brinsen (8. Februar 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Verdammt wieder schwarz, was ist mit BRAUN?



Mein Playzone kommt nächste Woche (Gnade Canyon wenn nicht) in Braun


----------



## litefreak (8. Februar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Die Iridium Sattelstütze dürfen Sie nach der Nachlieferung als Wiedergutmachung behalten.


Finde dies eine echt nette Gäste von Canyon


----------



## xe4500 (8. Februar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> soeben erhalten:
> 
> [FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch bekommen + eine Verschiebung auf die 8. KW (Nerve XC 9.0)


----------



## menuuzer (8. Februar 2011)

Yeah ! 
Mein Trailflow ist da ! Somit verabschiede ich mich vom Wartezimmer 2011, war 'ne schöne Zeit mit euch


----------



## Scaxor (8. Februar 2011)

mein playzone müsste auch nächste woche kommen  yeahhhhh in braun natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (8. Februar 2011)

@BierSteige23

Habe meins vor einem Monat bestellt, habe jedoch noch keinen Liefertermin erhalten. Sie schrieben mir nur das ich mich etwas gedulden muss da noch nicht alle von mir Konfigurierten Teile erhältlich seien. Etwas gedulden, ich will Fakten ;-) Werde Morgen mal bei Votec anrufen.


----------



## menuuzer (8. Februar 2011)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem neuen Schlitten für Euch Wartende:








http://img24.imageshack.us/i/cimg8510b.jpg/
http://img689.imageshack.us/i/cimg8511.jpg/
http://img141.imageshack.us/i/cimg8512.jpg/


----------



## BierSteige23 (8. Februar 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> @BierSteige23
> 
> Habe meins vor einem Monat bestellt, habe jedoch noch keinen Liefertermin erhalten. Sie schrieben mir nur das ich mich etwas gedulden muss da noch nicht alle von mir Konfigurierten Teile erhältlich seien. Etwas gedulden, ich will Fakten ;-) Werde Morgen mal bei Votec anrufen.



Die Angabe von ca. 7Wochen stammt aus dem Shop in Stuttgart. Von Votec direkt habe ich noch keine Aussage.
Weisst du welche Teile genau noch nicht "erhältlich sind" ? Kannst ja posten wenn du genaueres erfährst...


----------



## oliver7701 (9. Februar 2011)

wie genau bekommt man bescheid, dass das bike da ist? per post, e-mail oder anruf?

9. KW, ich werde langsam zappelig.....

gruß,
oli


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Februar 2011)

"
*hre Canyon Bestellung XXXXXXXXX ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen"*




GOIL!!!!!!!!!
ich freu michs chon


----------



## svensson79 (9. Februar 2011)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMMM!!!! 

Ihre Canyon Bestellung XXXXXXXX wird kommissioniert....

Jetzt noch mal ein bisschen Geduld bis der HotRod an DHL übergeben wird und auf die Reise geht...

Ach ja, nochmal zur Erinnerung: Rockzone, L, schwarz ... Bestellt 16.11.2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver7701 (9. Februar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMMM!!!!
> 
> Ihre Canyon Bestellung XXXXXXXX wird kommissioniert....
> 
> ...





geduld kann ich nicht. wie geht das?! habe ende november am 9 sl bestellt. ... aber zum abholen. die sollen sich melden!!!!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (9. Februar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Ach ja, nochmal zur Erinnerung: Rockzone, L, schwarz ... Bestellt 16.11.2010



Na es geht ja so langsam.


----------



## comegetsome (9. Februar 2011)

Bin mal gespannt von wem dann die ersten Rockzone-Bilderchen zu sehen sind. Braun hatten wir ja schon einige ausm Shop in Koblenz. Aber in schwarz?!...


----------



## Brinsen (9. Februar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt von wem dann die ersten Rockzone-Bilderchen zu sehen sind. Braun hatten wir ja schon einige ausm Shop in Koblenz. Aber in schwarz?!...



Mich interessiert ja eher wie das Braun Original aussieht.. die Bilder aus dem Verkaufsraum waren ja... naaajaaa...


----------



## mok2905 (9. Februar 2011)

oh man mein paket hängt seit vorgestern irgendwo fest und wir laut track and trace immernoch zum ziel-paketzentrum gebracht.


----------



## tomu (9. Februar 2011)

Braun ist bisher noch keines auf der Reise! Alle bisher versendeten sind schwarz. Ich will dieses Braun haben. In KW7 soll es ja kommen mein Rockzone.


----------



## AmeKi (9. Februar 2011)

Ich habe vom Canyon Team auch die Info dass mein braunes Rockzone in M nächste Woche auf die Rese geht...


----------



## Focke_Wulf (9. Februar 2011)

Noch ein Trauerfall:
Mein AM5 im November bestellt und für 7.KW anvisiert verzögert sich um ca. 3 Wochen 
Wat'n Schei.....

Irgendwelche Teile sollen fehlen. Hat noch jemand die böse Nachricht bekommen?

Bleib' also weiter hier im Wartezimmer ,  GRRRRRR


----------



## Ralph1993 (9. Februar 2011)

hat jemand was vom Playzone schon gehört? Ein kumpel war einer der ersten besteller, hat aber immer noch nicht die bestätigung das es verschickt worden ist.? hat jemand sein Playzone schon? achja in Größe L braun


----------



## @ndy (9. Februar 2011)

@ndy schrieb:


> So und ich werde jetzt zum ersten mal hier warten.... Nerve AM 9.0HS mal sehen wann das kommen wird..... Bis jetzt ja noch KW04......



Ich bin heir wieder weg......







Heute wars da nur ca. 1 1/2 Wochen später.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (9. Februar 2011)

Servus,

habe am 12. Januar ein Nerve XC 9.0 SL bestellt mit Liefertermin KW9.
Bin mal gespannt ob's dabei bleibt.
Grüßle
Micha


----------



## starvald (9. Februar 2011)

N'Abend,

ich war ja am Mitte Oktober 2010 in Koblenz mit der relativ genauen Vorstellung, mir das Alpinist zu holen. Ich war mit meiner 4-jährigen Tochter da, was mir die 30 Minuten Wartezeit, bis mal jemand Zeit hatte, nicht gerade angenehm gestaltet hat. Die Bestellung selbst lief so ab, dass mein Name und Adresse aufgenommen wurden und das wars dann auch. Da ich Canyon ja nicht heiraten will, ist das in Ordnung, aber spätestens bei den 13 Wochen Verzögerung hatte ich die Nase voll. Da ich definitiv morgen früh stornieren werde, wollte ich heute mal erzählen wie es beim Votec Händler in FM war.

Der Laden ist winzip, der Typ dort arbeitet offenbar alleine und ist supernett. Er hat sich über eine Stunde Zeit genommen hat das Rad zusammenzustellen und mir jede Kleinigkeit erklärt. Er hat mir außerdem noch eine günstige Quelle für Pedalen genannt und das beste: Die Übergabe macht er mit mir nach Ladenschließung, damit er das Rad in Ruhe auf mich einstellen kann. Er hat mich ausdrücklich aufgefordert, ihn telefonisch ab Mitte März zu nerven, wann das Bike endlich da sei. Er hat mir die Garantie gegeben, dass es Ende März da ist.

Ich bin wahrsch. schon ein wenig älter als die Meisten hier im Forum, aber für mich ist diese Art des Kundenumgangs sehr wichtig und wenn ich jetzt 200 zuviel für die Parts ausgebe, soll es mir recht sein.

Ich wünsche Euch eine kurze Wartezeit hier und irgendjemandem viel Spass mit meinem Alpinisten!!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. Februar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> hat jemand was vom Playzone schon gehört? Ein kumpel war einer der ersten besteller, hat aber immer noch nicht die bestätigung das es verschickt worden ist.? hat jemand sein Playzone schon? achja in Größe L braun



Ich habe noch Zubehör nachbestellt und in der selben E-Mail auch gefragt, ob die KW 7 für mein braunes Playzone in S noch steht. Laut der Antwort sollte das klappen - ich bin gespannt


----------



## Brinsen (10. Februar 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Ich habe noch Zubehör nachbestellt und in der selben E-Mail auch gefragt, ob die KW 7 für mein braunes Playzone in S noch steht. Laut der Antwort sollte das klappen - ich bin gespannt



Juhu... kanns kaum erwarten. Ebenso wie dein vorredner Playzone - L - Braun


----------



## johnny blaze (10. Februar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Der Laden ist winzip, der Typ dort arbeitet offenbar alleine und ist supernett. Er hat sich über eine Stunde Zeit genommen hat das Rad zusammenzustellen und mir jede Kleinigkeit erklärt.



aber merkst schon, dass damit dein Erfahrungsbericht eher sinnlos ist.
Er arbeitet allein in nem winzigen Laden und beschäftigt sich 1 Stunde mit Dir.
Jetzt stell Dir vor, statt nem leeren Laden hätteste 2 Kunden vor Dir vorgefunden (keine unrealistische Situation). 
Hätte dann ja 2 Stunden Wartezeit wahrscheinlich vor der Tür (oder im Laden den anderen auf die Füße treten) bedeutet. 
alternativ hätte er sich für jeden Kunden auch nur 5 Minuten Zeit genommen.

Will damit weder canyon in Schutz nehmen noch votec schlecht machen. Nur waren das 2 völlig unterschiedliche Ausgangssituationen (wahrscheinlich auch canyon am wochenende, votec unter der woche vormittags da gewesen  )

ich kann nur sagen: canyon unter woche -> sehr kurze Wartezeit, viel Zeit für Beratung


----------



## chicken07 (10. Februar 2011)

@ndy schrieb:


> Ich bin heir wieder weg......
> 
> 
> 
> Heute wars da nur ca. 1 1/2 Wochen später.......



bin kein nerve fan, aber in der farbe ist das ding rattenscharf!


----------



## TheWho88 (10. Februar 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Juhu... kanns kaum erwarten. Ebenso wie dein vorredner Playzone - L - Braun



ich denke das die bikes erst anfang der woche nach und nach rausgeschickt werden. sprich, ich mach mir wenig hoffnungen das bike noch vor 18., 19. zu bekommen


----------



## svensson79 (10. Februar 2011)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMM...

Ich trete ein letztes mal die Tür zum Wartezimmer ein, bis ich sie für hoffentlich laaaaange Zeit hinter mir verschließe! Soeben hab ich meine  DHL-Trackingdaten bekommen!

Rockzone, L, black

Also....durchhalten, Männer!


----------



## comegetsome (10. Februar 2011)

Das klingt doch mal nach einem Empfang am Samstag! Gratz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Februar 2011)

Verabschiede mich ebenfalls aus dem Wartezimmer,jedoch nicht,ohne euch eine laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Nase zu machn  Rockzone M schwarz










Habt noch ein e schöne Zeit zusammen beim Warten,eure Räder kommen bestimmt auch bald


----------



## J00lz (10. Februar 2011)

An alle die auf ihr Torque warte:

Freude sei mit euch, bin die Kiste inzwischen schon ein paar mal gefahren und macht einfach nur Laune 

Hier mal ein Shot von gestern:





Noch viel Spaß beim warten, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Scaxor (10. Februar 2011)

das rockzone is echt schick. will mein playzone auch endlich haben :-(


----------



## Del2k (10. Februar 2011)

Haben will sofort. Schade das die schwarzen zuerst gebaut werden. Viel spaß mit dem Teil..... ;-)


----------



## svensson79 (10. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Verabschiede mich ebenfalls aus dem Wartezimmer,jedoch nicht,ohne euch eine laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Nase zu machn  Rockzone M schwarz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IST DAS EIN GEILES PFERD!!!! Jetzt halt ich's nicht mehr aus!!!!
Gratulation zum ersten ROCKZONE hier im Wartezimmer


----------



## mok2905 (10. Februar 2011)

wow das sieht echt spitze aus! ich freu mich auch sehr auf meins, aber es hängt immernoch in neuwied fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bells0 (10. Februar 2011)

Congrats on the new Rockzone - 1st official pic!!

Out of interest - did you go for the Optimum shock tune package?? I paid £50 and made it clear that it included the correct weighted spring for the fork and the shock. Just got a bad feeling they only change the fork spring though......


----------



## comegetsome (10. Februar 2011)

Krasse Maschine. Fast schon Angst dass die nur bedingt tauglich für ne kleine Tour.


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Congrats on the new Rockzone - 1st official pic!!
> 
> Out of interest - did you go for the Optimum shock tune package?? I paid £50 and made it clear that it included the correct weighted spring for the fork and the shock. Just got a bad feeling they only change the fork spring though......



No,i did not buy any optitune-specials,becaus i'll buy me a ti-spring
the fork is a little bit too hard for me, i hope i'll grow up a little bit more^^


sorry for my bad english 

Edit: i'm really the first? 

YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## svensson79 (11. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> No,i did not buy any optitune-specials,becaus i'll buy me a ti-spring
> the fork is a little bit too hard for me, i hope i'll grow up a little bit more^^
> 
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall der erste 'offizielle'!!!
Bevor Du ne Ti-Feder kauftst: fahr die jetzige erstmal ein, hol dir vernünftige pedale und iss nen teller spaghetti extra


----------



## svensson79 (11. Februar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Krasse Maschine. Fast schon Angst dass die nur bedingt tauglich für ne kleine Tour.



das marketing funktioniert bei dir aber gut...
mit vertride und alpinist macht sich  die alpenüberquerung auch quasi von selbst, oder? 

*denk doch mal nach...es ist das gleiche fahrrad!!!! *

Klar ist es in punkto Komponenten auf einen Einsatzbereich optimiert, aber unter'm strich sind 4kg sind der beinahe einzige unterschied.  Mit nem leichten LRS und Reifen auch schnell nur noch 3kg. gabel absenken auf langen uphills im notfall mit nem spanngurt! und ob ich die 3kg 'am' arsch oder 'unterm' arsch den berg hoch hiefe, macht keinen großen unterschied mehr... bis auf 1699,- vielleicht??


----------



## TheWho88 (11. Februar 2011)

ich hasse es recht zu haben - keine anzeichen von canyon das mein playzone noch verschickt werden würde

dann wirds wohl doch eher ende nächster woche was werden :-(

wie lange hat der versand bei euch gedauert? ist das sperrgut? oder normales paket und somit 1-2 tage ;-)?


----------



## svensson79 (11. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ich hasse es recht zu haben - keine anzeichen von canyon das mein playzone noch verschickt werden würde
> 
> dann wirds wohl doch eher ende nächster woche was werden :-(
> 
> wie lange hat der versand bei euch gedauert? ist das sperrgut? oder normales paket und somit 1-2 tage ;-)?



Mittwoch email über Kommissionierung, Gestern nachmittag Versandbestätigung mit Tracking-Nummer, Gerade eben nen schwarzen Karton in Empfang genommen!!!

Bin somit raus aus'm Wartezimmer...


----------



## TheWho88 (11. Februar 2011)

was hast bekommen? schwarzes rockzone?


----------



## svensson79 (11. Februar 2011)

thewho88 schrieb:


> was hast bekommen? Schwarzes rockzone?



rockzone, schwarz, l


----------



## TheWho88 (11. Februar 2011)

hmm, schön schön, aber vielleicht bekomm ich mein braunes playzone auch irgendwann mal - wenn die mail kommt das sie den termin noch mal verschieben stornier ich aber ... alles lass ich auch nicht mit mir machen, warte ja schon 11 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (11. Februar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> das marketing funktioniert bei dir aber gut...
> mit vertride und alpinist macht sich  die alpenüberquerung auch quasi von selbst, oder?
> 
> *denk doch mal nach...es ist das gleiche fahrrad!!!! *



Naja, ich arbeite in der Marketing-Branche... wäre ja schlimm wenn das bei mir nichts funktionieren würde! 

Und ein paar essentielle dinge wie die Gabel sind dann halt schon anders. Aber nicht weiter schlimm, ich habs ja nicht ohne Grund gekauft!


----------



## svensson79 (11. Februar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Naja, ich arbeite in der Marketing-Branche... wäre ja schlimm wenn das bei mir nichts funktionieren würde!
> 
> Und ein paar essentielle dinge wie die Gabel sind dann halt schon anders. Aber nicht weiter schlimm, ich habs ja nicht ohne Grund gekauft!



Keine Gabel kann so essentiell sein, dass du mit einem Torque über Alpen fahren kannst und mit dem anderen auf der Hausrunde verkackst 
Freu Dich auf Deinen Hobel..  ich bau meinen heute Abend auf und dann gibt's auch ein paar Pics!


----------



## Zeddy (11. Februar 2011)

Langsam bekomme ich ein schlechtes Gefühl...

Liefertermin laut Auf.Best. KW7 - Torque Rockzone M

Aber ich habe noch keine email bekommen 

Naja email an Kundensupport ist raus, mal gucken ob ich leer ausgehe...


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Februar 2011)

Ich konnte mein Rad Mittwochs abholen und habe Samstags die Mail bekommen, wenn die das verschicken wird das wohl noch kurzfristiger sein....


----------



## comegetsome (11. Februar 2011)

Scheint ja derzeit noch kein braunes unterwegs zu sein. Würde mich aber wundern wenn die da generelle Probleme mit haben. Dann gäbs bestimmt früher eine Benachrichtigung. 
Glaube einfach die haben gut zu tun und die Pakete mit den schwarzen Bikes als erstes geöffnet! 


@Svensson79
Kenne da auch nen guten Ort wo ich die paar Zusatzkilo einsparen kann!


----------



## Zeddy (11. Februar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Scheint ja derzeit noch kein braunes unterwegs zu sein. Würde mich aber wundern wenn die da generelle Probleme mit haben. Dann gäbs bestimmt früher eine Benachrichtigung.
> Glaube einfach die haben gut zu tun und die Pakete mit den schwarzen Bikes als erstes geöffnet!
> 
> 
> ...


Eben wegen der Farbe hatte ich so ein dummes Gefühl, dass es erst KW 20 kommem könnte 

Aber danke!

Das wollte ich jetzt hören! 


EDIT: Support hat geantwortet und KW 7 als Liefertermin bestätigt!!! *freu*


----------



## Ralph1993 (11. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ich hasse es recht zu haben - keine anzeichen von canyon das mein playzone noch verschickt werden würde
> 
> dann wirds wohl doch eher ende nächster woche was werden :-(
> 
> wie lange hat der versand bei euch gedauert? ist das sperrgut? oder normales paket und somit 1-2 tage ;-)?


sperrgut! aber als ich mein Dropzone zurück geschickt habe. War am Dienstag und am Donnerstag kam es bei Canyon an.


----------



## antimon (11. Februar 2011)

Hab nach langem hadern gestern zum ersten Mal ein Versenderbike bestellt; Nerve XC 9.0. Und was soll ich sagen, es ist heute noch immer nicht da!!!! Nachdem die Bestellung jetzt endlich Geschichte ist fühle mich wie ein Kind das vor einem riesigem, glänzend rot verpacktem Weihnachtsgeschenk sitzt unds nicht auspacken darf  KW9 ist Liefertermin, und ich freu mich ja so...


----------



## tommyboy (11. Februar 2011)

So,

hab's auch gemacht. Trailflow 2011 bestellt, soll 2-3 Wochen dauern, da es auf Lager ist.

Wird hoffentlich ein kurzes Gastspiel hier im Thread.
Sorry Jungs, aber nichts für ungut 

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kudi82 (11. Februar 2011)

Hat denn schon irgendwer sein 8er AM in black forest green erhalten??? ich werd langsam ungeduldig!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (11. Februar 2011)

Zeddy schrieb:


> Eben wegen der Farbe hatte ich so ein dummes Gefühl, dass es erst KW 20 kommem könnte
> 
> Aber danke!
> 
> ...



Ich habe soeben einen Anruf erhalten: die braunen Rahmen für das Playzone (und damit sicherlich auch das Rockzone) sind nicht da. Man weiß bei Canyon auch nicht, wann die eintreffen und ob überhaupt. Man hat mir Angeboten auf den schwarzen Rahmen zu wechseln, dann mit Liefertermin in KW8. Habe ich angenommen. Alternative ist für unbestimmte Zeit auf die braunen Rahmen zu warten.

Edit: Übrigens habe auch ich vor ein paar Tagen noch KW7 als Liefertermin für das braune Playzone bestätigt bekommen - nicht gerade die feine englische Art.


----------



## canyon_rocks (11. Februar 2011)

hab grad au den anruf erhalten, dass der rahmen für mein rockzone m noch nicht da ist und sie noch nicht genau wissen wann der kommt


----------



## Scaxor (11. Februar 2011)

hab den anruf auch gekriegt. aber ich warte auf das braune. wetter is eh noch beschissen. also von daher. is nur super ärgerlich. jetzt habe ich schon so lange gewartet. nächste woche wäre es gekommen und nu das. wie kann sowas sein ? dann soll n se keinen termin angeben. find ich echt n hammer.


----------



## Zeddy (11. Februar 2011)

Also mich hat niemand angerufen, bis jetzt... 

Das wär doch wohl der Hammer!

Ich habe heute extra nachgefragt, weil ich Bedenken hatte, und der Support meinte der Termin KW 7 stimmt! 

Bezieht Canyon die Rahmen aus Timbukdu, oder wieso wissen die nicht wann ihre Lieferanten auch liefern ?

Da bin ich mal gespannt was aus der ganzen Sache wird...


----------



## Scaxor (11. Februar 2011)

grrrr ich könnt so ausrasten ey. bezahlst n haufen geld und kriegst dein bike nich. is ja schlimmer als wenn man ein auto kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (11. Februar 2011)

Oha. Mein Beileid an alle. Da bin ich ja froh dass ich mich damals dann doch für das schwarze entschieden hatte. :-/


----------



## Brinsen (11. Februar 2011)

Habe vorhin auch einen Anruf bekommen:

Der Rahmen in Braun kann nicht geliefert werden... Auf unbestimmte Zeit.
...Klasse !
Hmm jetzt unbestimmte Zeit weiter warten oder was nu... 700 mehr fürn sofort verfügbares Trailflow?

Ist echt beschissen... 

Ende Nov bestellt - Lieferung KW 52
Umwerferproblem in KW 51 - Lieferung KW 7
KW 6 Rahmen Engpass

Irgendwie fühl ich mich verarscht


----------



## Scaxor (11. Februar 2011)

die können doch denn die bikes nicht verkaufen wenn die noch nichtmal ausreichend rahmen haben. oaaahhh ich ärger mich sooooo


----------



## Zeddy (11. Februar 2011)

Willkommen im Club! 

Ist da ein Laster in Polen verschollen oder wieso fällt es Canyon auf den letzten Drücker ein?

Vielleicht wollten sie die Spannung hoch halten!


----------



## Scaxor (11. Februar 2011)

kann sich denn keiner von canyon hier mal äussern ? 

is leider unverständlich sowas.


----------



## starvald (11. Februar 2011)

Ich kann Euren Ärger sehr gut verstehen. Ich hab' schließlich die Reissleine gezogen. Der Kaufvertrag kommt laut AGB ja erst bei Abholung zustande.



> [FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> Wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, dass Sie von der o.g. Bestellung  zurücktreten, respektieren diese aber selbstverständlich, so dass wir  Ihnen die Stornierung Ihres Auftrages XXX hiermit bestätigen.
> 
> Wir hoffen Ihnen mit dieser Email weitergeholfen zu haben und würden uns  freuen, wenn Sie uns mitteilen würden was Sie zu diesem Schritt  veranlasst hat bzw. ob wir etwas tun können damit Sie Ihre Entscheidung  noch einmal überdenken.[/FONT]



Habe in meiner Mail den Grund für meine Stornierung angegeben. Dass in der Mail von Canyon dann noch drin steht, dass ich ihn mitteilen soll, zeigt dann auch wie sehr sie eine Stornierung interessiert...


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Februar 2011)

antimon schrieb:


> Hab nach langem hadern gestern zum ersten Mal ein Versenderbike bestellt; Nerve XC 9.0. Und was soll ich sagen, es ist heute noch immer nicht da!!!! Nachdem die Bestellung jetzt endlich Geschichte ist fühle mich wie ein Kind das vor einem riesigem, glänzend rot verpacktem Weihnachtsgeschenk sitzt unds nicht auspacken darf  KW9 ist Liefertermin, und ich freu mich ja so...




Das war Testsieger in der neuen MB, oder?

Ich habe das 9.0 W (2011er Modell) und ich würde es immer wieder kaufen  und drauf warten...


----------



## Zeddy (11. Februar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> [FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]Wir hoffen  Ihnen mit dieser Email weitergeholfen zu haben und würden uns  freuen,  wenn Sie uns mitteilen würden was Sie zu diesem Schritt  veranlasst hat  bzw. ob wir etwas tun können damit Sie Ihre Entscheidung  noch einmal  überdenken.[/FONT]



HAHAHAHHA 

Der Satz ist soooo geil! 

Was könnte Sie nur zu diesem Schritt bewegt haben? 

Was können wir tun?... Liefert das Bike!


----------



## Scaxor (11. Februar 2011)

echtma LIEFERT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Del2k (12. Februar 2011)

Bin traurig. Nimmt mich jemand in den arm? 

Ne echt langsam wird's lächerlich. Hab mich auch schon nach was anderem umgesehen aber leider gibt's ja nichts vergleichbares. Bleibt wohl nur warten und hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
nehme auch wieder einmal hier Platz und freue mich auf KW 9, den da kommt wie versprochen mein XC9 in schwarz.

lg LB


----------



## Scaxor (12. Februar 2011)

ich hab mich noch nicht beruhigt :-(


wie lange können wir jetzt noch warten. das is echt zum heulen.


musste bei meinem ersten canyon schon lange warten. dachte das ich beim 2ten glück habe aber kannst vergessen.


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Februar 2011)

Montag ruft Canyon noch einmal an und wird von mir folgendes hören:

- Ich möchte noch in KW 7 mein Geld wieder zurück haben
- Sie haben einen Kunden verloren der nicht mehr wieder kommen wird
- schlechter Lieferservice und Liefertreue unter aller Kanone
- Ich werde bei Rose bestellen und hoffe das ich nicht mehr in die Verlegenheit kommen werde über Canyon nachzudenken.
- Ich hab schon seit 16.12. bezahlt und werde zuerst um 7 Wochen und dann auf unbestimmte Zeit (kurzfristig) vertröstet!

UND was ich nicht verstehe - Canyon kann mir ein Playzone in schwarz anbieten, aber kein Rockzone. Die können mir doch nicht erzählen das die keine Fox Gabel und Dämpfer rumliegen haben - für soetwas gibts Sicherheitsbestände

Je größer die Schwankung der Kundennachfrage, unzuverlässiger der Lieferant, größer die Distanz zum Lieferant, desto größer dieser SB.

Schade, aber okay - verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer


----------



## Scaxor (12. Februar 2011)

ist verständlich !!!!!!



das is echt mist.


----------



## tomu (12. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> - Ich möchte noch in KW 7 mein Geld wieder zurück haben.
> - Ich hab schon seit 16.12. bezahlt



Genau dass ist das Problem. Wieso macht ihr nicht Nachnahme . Von mir hat Canyon noch keinen Cent gesehen. Wenn die meisten ihr Geld vorher überweisen haben die doch überhaupt keine Grund sich zu beeilen. Die Bestellerei bei Canyon war schon immer ne Lotterie. Warum soll es heuer anders sein.
Ich hab genauso nen dicken Hals wie ihr, dafür bekommt ihr aber ein Bike mit einem exzelenten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Februar 2011)

dem kann ich nicht 100% zustimmen (okay hatte jetzt auch glück im unglück)

bekomm jetzt für 200 mehr ein beefcake 6 ;-) - leider nur in m, aber okay, denk das geht schon


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Februar 2011)

Wow, hier geht es ja ab!
Das macht einem in der Wartezeit ja nicht gerade Mut, auch wenn es sich bei mir nicht um ein Rockzone oder Playzone handelt.

Ich denke, dass viele verunsicherte und verärgerte IBC-User und Canyon-Kunden sich über ein offizielles Statement von Canyon hier im Forum freuen würden, mit Infos zu den tatsächlich zu erwartenden Lieferzeiten der verschiedenen Modelle und den Gründen für etwaige Auslieferungsverzüge!


----------



## hagbart2311 (12. Februar 2011)

noch 122 km nach Koblenz! dann steht mein Baby
(nerve AM6.0 in schwarz vor mir!)


----------



## ohschda (12. Februar 2011)

Muss mich jetzt mal für Canyon aussprechen.
Kann verstehen wenn man Zorn hat und vertröstet wird. Ginge mir genauso. Das ist aber denk ich nicht der Normalfall.
Habe die letzten drei Jahre 4 Canyons gekauft. Auf keines musste ich länger als 3 Wochen warten. Zwei davon (ein 2010er Playzone und ein AM7) kamen sogar früher als der eigentliche Liefertermin.

Hatte aber bei einer Reklamation auch schon mal Stress, da sie mir mein Rad nicht zum versprochenen Termin (obwohl schriftlich bestätigt) zurückschicken konnten.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaxor (12. Februar 2011)

das ist jetzt mein 2tes canyon und ich musste auf mein letztes auch schon ewig warten. :-(


----------



## Ralph1993 (12. Februar 2011)

Mein Dropzone L 2011 kam auch 1 Woche früher


----------



## Focke_Wulf (12. Februar 2011)

Wartet denn außer mir keiner mehr auf ein AM?
Versprochen 7.KW verzögert auf 9. oder 10.KW

Liebe Canyons,
sagt mal was zu den ganzen Verzögerungen, sonst geht der Ruf in A...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. Februar 2011)

Focke_Wulf schrieb:


> Liebe Canyons,
> sagt mal was zu den ganzen Verzögerungen, sonst geht der Ruf in A...



Wieso soll der ruf in Arsch gehen? Die Nachfrage ist halt so groß. Allein heute war der Showroom wieder voller Leute bei Canyon... das geht immer so wenn man Samstags mal bei Canyon vorbeischaut ... es wird immer eher mehr als weniger so mein Eindruck.
Und trotzdem auf mein 2008er Nerve XC habe ich ganze 6 Wochen (hehe war ja noch relativ schnell) gewartet. Dieses Jahr habe ich das Nerve innerhalb 5 Werktage bekommen ... Aber das kommt sicherlich immer auf die Nachfrage der Räder insgesamt an ... Seid froh über die Paar Wochen Verzögerung. 2008 waren etliche Modelle im Herbst ausverkauft und konnten bis Ende des Jahres nicht mehr bestellt werden.

Trotzdem bin ich froh das Canyon noch die gute Qualität hält und dann lieber verzögert als das die Qualität drunter leiden sollte.

Ach ja: Danke Canyon für den Super Wartungsservice. Bin bisher mit eurer Leistung in der Werkstatt sehr zufrieden. Alles innerhalb 2 Wochen erledigt, Inspektion mit Gabel und Dämpferservice.


----------



## mok2905 (12. Februar 2011)

ich verabschiede mich dann auch vorerst aus dem wartezimmer,hab mein torque heute in die arme schließen können. morgen ist die jungfernfahrt angesagt.


----------



## Focke_Wulf (12. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch, mok2905

@SirLancelot: Schön, dass ich mit meiner Meckerei mal ein lobendes Statement provozieren konnte. Ich bin nur verärgert, da ich schon im November bestellt habe und jetzt ein Event ende Feb. absagen kann. Ich denke, dass hat nicht mit der Nachfrage zu tun, da ja die Bestellungen die Lieferzeiten der schon Bestellten nicht mehr verschieben sondern nur die nachfolgenden. Das zeigt ja auch die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige. Es ist wohl vielmehr ein logistisches Problem, was Canyon da hat. Das Hochwasser anfang des Jahres war es ja nicht...
Aber nochmal: schön, dass Du Dein Lob hier abgibts ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich kann dich schon verstehen. Die Wartezeit ist schon lang, war bei mir damals selbst in den 6 Wochen so. Naja, die Lieferzeiten sind leider keine festen Lieferzeiten, das wurde mir bei der telefonischen Bestellung auch nochmals gesagt da im Shop "sofort" verfügbar stand. Nun ja, wäre schon interessant wie es dazu kommt, ich hab leider keine Ahnung. Der Ruf wird trotzdem dadurch nicht schlechter. 

Dir wurde aber hoffentlich nicht von Anfang an der Termin immer wieder verschoben? Meistens weiß man ja worauf man sich einstellt. Ich persönlich würde mir kein Bike bestellen bei über 10 Wochen Wartezeit, erst recht nicht bei fest eingeplanten Events. Wie gesagt, die Wartezeiten bei Canyon sind nichts neues ... Der Ruf hat dadurch aber wie gesagt bis heute nicht gelitten ... zum Glück die Qualität auch nicht. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.

Noch ein Tipp: die Inspektionen muß man auch 2-4 Wochen im Voraus buchen ... Naja zumindest kann ich sagen das meine Inspektion dieses mal leider nicht an einem Tag fertig werden konnte da der Dämpfer und Gabel eingeschickt werden mußten. Da hat sich die Wartezeit auch von 1 Woche auf 2 Wochen verschoben. Allerdings lags nicht an Canyon sondern an dem Hersteller des Dämpfers oder der Gabel...

Da ist sicher Canyon auch bei Neuteilen von den einzelnen Herstellern abhängig... aber wie gesagt war nur meine Vermutung das eben zu viele Leute bestimme Räder auf einmal buchen und Canyon halt die Nachfrage nicht so bedienen kann... woran es genau liegt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Brinsen (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich nun entschlossen das Trailflow zu kaufen... und nicht das Playzone (Ist eh besser für mich, war mir bisher nur mit dem Preis nicht einig ^^)
Keine Lust hier noch zich Wochen zu Warten.


----------



## Loods (13. Februar 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Genau dass ist das Problem. Wieso macht ihr nicht Nachnahme .



Hehe, zur Nachnahme Sache muss ich dann doch noch meine kleine Odyssee erzählen.

Ich hatte mein Trailflow auch per Nachnahme bestellt. Mein Gedankengang: Dann kann ichs gemütlich per EC-Karte bei der Post zahlen. Den Postboten, der nur Bargeld nehmen würde, erwisch ich eh nicht, weil ich dann bestimmt auf der Arbeit bin.
Nunja, die Versandbestätigung habe ich Freitag Nachmittags bekommen. Da das WE bevorstand und ich "Angst" hatte, mein Fahrrad doch schon Samstag vom DHL Menschen geliefert zu bekommen, bin ich zur Bank geflitzt und wollte mir doch noch schnell die 2546 Euro auszahlen lassen. Das Geld habe ich leider nicht bekommen, da die eine Sparkasse keinen Zugriff auf andere Sparkassen hat, und ich war nunmal bei einer anderen gemeldet (bin vor kurzem umgezogen). Also ab nach Hause und am nächsten Tag was draußen machen gegangen, um auch ja die Lieferung zu verpassen, falls sie kommen sollte. Und tatsächlich hatte ich Samstag den Abholschein im Briefkasten, wenigstens musste ich also den Postboten nicht mit meinem Rad persönlich wieder wegschicken, soweit so gut/schlecht...

Also am Montag ab zur Poststelle und meine EC-karte gezückt.
Paket war schon zu sehen, da sagt der nette Herr mir, dass Zahlungen mit EC-Karte meist nur bis 2500 Euro möglich sind. Wenns denn so gewesen wäre. Nur 2000 Euro gingen. Also praktisch bei der Post die Anzahlung geleistet, anschließend raus und zur schon genannten Sparkassen-Filiale gesprintet. Am Automaten wollte ich 600 Euro abheben. Was muss kommen? Klar, nur 500 Euro gehen pro Tag von einer "fremden" Bank. Aber kein Problem, man wird ja noch 46 Euro irgendwo finden. Geldbeutel durchwühlt, komplettes Geld gezählt, und sage und schreibe 42,50 Euro waren es am Ende !?!§$)"§!!"!!!!!

Ich sag euch, das ist nicht witzig, wenn einem 3,50 Euro fehlen, um ein mehrere Tausend Euro teures Rad abholen zu wollen. 
Meine Wohnung war natürlich auch komplett geldfrei, sodass ich dann in meiner Verzweiflung zu meiner Vermieterin gegangen bin um mir 5 Euro zu borgen. Die hatte ja erst mit einem höheren Betrag gerechnet, als ich kurz zusammenfasste, dass ich etwas nicht bezahlen kann, da mein Kontolimit erreicht ist 

Am Ende konnte ich dann also doch noch mein Rad in Empfang nehmen, fast auf den Cent genau konnte ichs der Post hinlegen. Schree-hecklich war das alles, könnt ihr mir glauben.

Also Fazit: Bei Nachnahme gut auf die finanziellen Beschränkungen des Kontos achten 
Das Rad auspacken und zusammenschrauben war dafür dann noch toller!

P.S.: Fast hätte ich noch das Schmankerl zum Schluss vergessen: Besagter Montag war der 06.12., also Nikolaus Tag. Ich hatte von meiner lieben Oma (sie sei hiermit ausdrücklich gegrüßt, da sie heut zufällig Geburtstag hat) Adventskalenderpäckchen bekommen. Normalerweise hab ich da früh immer eins aufgemacht, an dem Tag natürlich nicht...
Naja, als mein Fahrradholstress vorbei war und ich ins Bett wollte hab ichs dann noch geöffnet und siehe da: 
Ein Schokonikolaus und 10 Euro!
Da musste ich dann kurz laut lachen


----------



## monkey10 (13. Februar 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Hehe, zur Nachnahme Sache muss ich dann doch noch meine kleine Odyssee erzählen...



witzige gschicht..


----------



## Ralph1993 (13. Februar 2011)

******* des is echt hart


----------



## oliver7701 (14. Februar 2011)

Focke_Wulf schrieb:


> Wartet denn außer mir keiner mehr auf ein AM?
> Versprochen 7.KW verzögert auf 9. oder 10.KW
> 
> Liebe Canyons,
> sagt mal was zu den ganzen Verzögerungen, sonst geht der Ruf in A...



nerve am 9 sl, soll in 9. kw kommen/bzw. selbstabholer.
habe bis lang noch nichts von canyon gehört. 

spannung steigt!! ;-)


----------



## comegetsome (14. Februar 2011)

Saubere Story Loods.

Das tolle daran: Du hast jetzt immer einge geniale Story wie du zu deine Radel gekommen bist. So werden Legenden geboren!


----------



## hagbart2311 (14. Februar 2011)

hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
(War ja zum glück nicht lange hier)
Zwischen bestellung und abholung lagen genau 10 Tage ;-)

Am Samstag 16 Uhr mein Nerve AM 6.0 in M und schwarz abgeholt!

War mein erster Besuch bei Canyon und mein erstes Canyon Rad!

Muss sagen die Fahrt von Hamburg nach Koblenz hat sich gelohnt!
Der Nette Herr (an dieser Stelle lieben Gruß an Ihn) hat sich 2 Std. Zeit für mich und meinen kolegen genommen!
Wirkte nie gestresst oder so als ob er uns schnell abfrüstücken will
Hat alles genaustens erklärt!
sogar noch 2-3 mal die Schaltung auf Wunsch nachgestellt,
Gabel und dämpfer auf uns eingestellt!
Immer freundlich und nett gewesen!
Sich noch zeit genommen um durch den showroom zu gehen und das eine oder andere Accesoire erklärt und erfolgreich verkauft ;-)

Dadurch wurden wir in der Entscheidung die 700 km nach Koblenz gefahren zu sein noch bestärkt und können sagen das es ein super tripp war und ein klasse Service von Canyon!

Sicherlich gibt es hier im Forum auch andere Beispiele, aber ich bin hoch zufrieden und werde mein nächstes Bike (hoffentlich nicht so bald) auf jeden fall auch dort kaufen!

in diesem Sinne viel spass euch noch weiterhin hier und hoffentlich nicht mehr lange wartezeiten!

ich gehe dann mal mein Baby einfahren! ;-)


----------



## MindPatterns (14. Februar 2011)

hagbart2311 schrieb:


> ich gehe dann mal mein Baby einfahren! ;-)



moooment. Zuerst Bilder von dem guten Stück samt Angabe Rahmengröße sowie eigener Größe, bitte 

Und allzeit gute Fahrt damit, natürlich!


----------



## hagbart2311 (14. Februar 2011)

Keine Angst Bilder kommen noch, in der Euphorie des Wochenendes habe ich vergessen welche zu machen aber die kommen auf jeden fall! ;-)
(dann auch mit allen angaben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmeKi (14. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand schon wegen der braunen Torques was gehört? Momentan steht da "Keine Angabe", habe allerdings von den Jungs auch nichts gehört und mein Rockzone sollte diese Woche geliefert werden... Das klingt mir aber alles nach Lieferproblemen der braunen Rahmen da ja auch die Playzones in braun zur Zeit nicht verfügbar sind...


----------



## bells0 (14. Februar 2011)

My Medium, Black Rockzone has hit UK soil and should be delivered to me tomorrow!


----------



## AmeKi (14. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> My Medium, Black Rockzone has hit UK soil and should be delivered to me tomorrow!



nice, just hope the brown ones will be shipped some time soon!
Upload some pics once you get it


----------



## comegetsome (14. Februar 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon wegen der braunen Torques was gehört? Momentan steht da "Keine Angabe", habe allerdings von den Jungs auch nichts gehört und mein Rockzone sollte diese Woche geliefert werden... Das klingt mir aber alles nach Lieferproblemen der braunen Rahmen da ja auch die Playzones in braun zur Zeit nicht verfügbar sind...




Also am Freitag haben sau viele Anrufe von Canyon bekommen das sich die Lieferung auf unbestimmte Zeit verschiebt und Alternativkäufe angeboten bekommen... Playzone in schwarz zum Beispiel. Vielleicht einen verpassten Anruf am Freitag auf dem Phone gehabt?


----------



## AmeKi (14. Februar 2011)

hmm nicht dass ich wüsste, zumindest nicht aus Koblenz 
Wenns so sein sollte dann wäre eine zusätzliche Mail nett gewesen, naja ich frage einfach mal selbst nach, thx


----------



## tomu (14. Februar 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> hmm nicht dass ich wüsste, zumindest nicht aus Koblenz
> Wenns so sein sollte dann wäre eine zusätzliche Mail nett gewesen, naja ich frage einfach mal selbst nach, thx



Ich wurde auch nicht angerufen. Vielleicht gibts ja doch ein paar Braune?? Habe jetzt auch mal ein Canyon gemailt.


----------



## AmeKi (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gerade angerufen, Support war sehr nett aber die Nachricht dass mein braunes Rockzone in M wohl erst am 14. März zusammengebaut wird... Also insgesamt fast 3 Monate Verspätung sehr uncool. Naja der Kollege wollte zurückrufen und das klären...


----------



## comegetsome (14. Februar 2011)

Immerhin klingt das danach, dass sie wieder einen schimmer hätten wo ihre braunen Rahmen abgeblieben sind!


----------



## AmeKi (14. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auf den Rückruf gespannt, werde euch dann informieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (14. Februar 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> Die Angabe von ca. 7Wochen stammt aus dem Shop in Stuttgart. Von Votec direkt habe ich noch keine Aussage.
> Weisst du welche Teile genau noch nicht "erhältlich sind" ? Kannst ja posten wenn du genaueres erfährst...



Hab gerade mit Votec telefoniert, sie warten noch auf jegliche Baugruppen von SRAM. Da ich aber sehr früh bestellt habe, werde mein bike ca. ende Februar ausgeliefert. Yeahh das ist doch mal ne ansage. 
Gespannt wie der Termin dann wirklich ausschaut.


----------



## Newmi (14. Februar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> ....
> Habe in meiner Mail den Grund für meine Stornierung angegeben. Dass in der Mail von Canyon dann noch drin steht, dass ich ihn mitteilen soll, zeigt dann auch wie sehr sie eine Stornierung interessiert...



War bei mir Anfang letzten Jahres auch so, als ich das Dropzone storniert hatte!!
Glaube das ist ein Standarttext!
Bin damals auch auf Votec umgestiegen, und bereue es bis Heute nicht!


----------



## Scaxor (14. Februar 2011)

jetzt steht bei dem rockzone und dem playzone bei verfügbarkeit : KEINE ANGABEN       :-( ich könnt echt brechen das kann nich sein.


will mein bike haben. bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir nich ein anderes hole.



wie lange soll man denn noch warten ???


----------



## ohschda (14. Februar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> wie lange soll man denn noch warten ???



Sorry, aber dazu gibt es zur Zeit "Keine Angaben"


----------



## Deleted 121321 (14. Februar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> jetzt steht bei dem rockzone und dem playzone bei verfügbarkeit : KEINE ANGABEN       :-( ich könnt echt brechen das kann nich sein.
> 
> 
> will mein bike haben. bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir nich ein anderes hole.
> ...



Hatte heute zufällig bei Canyon Hotline angerufen ... da kam das Band in der Warteschleife ... Inventur ist angesagt und es werden wohl erstmal in den nächsten Tagen (war nicht näher spezifiziert) keine Bikes versendet ...  Oder das Band ist falsch? 

Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun?


----------



## Scaxor (14. Februar 2011)

neeeeeiiiiiiiiiinnnn das band is falsch 




bitte bitte net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (14. Februar 2011)

Die Inventur war doch letztes Spätjahr, oder?? Im Oktober??


----------



## tommyOO (14. Februar 2011)

Als ich letztens da war hab ich das Thema auch mal angesprochen,weil bei mir auch stand "Keine Angabe" . Das wär nix schlimmes meinte der Berater,hängt mit dem System zusammen.Nach ein paar Tagen würden da die normalen Lieferzeiten wieder erscheinen.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Februar 2011)

Hat zufällig noch jemand das braune Playzone auf ein schwarzes umgebucht?
Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt Lieferung in KW8 und auf der Bestellbestätigung/Rechnung steht nun KW9. Langsam werd ich bisschen sauer :-o


----------



## Ralph1993 (15. Februar 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch jemand das braune Playzone auf ein schwarzes umgebucht?
> Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt Lieferung in KW8 und auf der Bestellbestätigung/Rechnung steht nun KW9. Langsam werd ich bisschen sauer :-o



wirst sehen KW9 sagt nix, mein Dropzone war Sofort Lieferbar... wurde dann doch in KW4 angekündigt. Es kam aber in KW3 und bestellt habe ich es in KW2. Habe das Dropzone aber wieder zurück geschickt und bin auf was Frx 9.0 Ltd umgestiegen


----------



## ben14 (15. Februar 2011)

So ich wollt euch noch ein Bild meines neuen Grand Canyon AL 9.0SL zeigen, mit den neuen Mavic Crossmax ST Felgen.


----------



## AmeKi (15. Februar 2011)

So gerade den versprochenen Rückruf erhalten; Lieferzeit ist auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben da die Jungs momentan nicht wissen wann die braunen Rahmen geliefert werden. Kann zwischen einem Tag und einem Jahr dauern... 
Support wie immer sehr freundlich aber hilft ja nix...


----------



## Scaxor (15. Februar 2011)

ich frag mich nur wieso ? müssen die rahmen erst noch gebaut werden oder ist beim transport was schief gegangen ?


kein bock drauf das ich kein bike hab wenn die saison beginnt :-(


----------



## Scaxor (15. Februar 2011)

hat denn noch keiner sein playzone in schwarz gekriegt ?

müsste das mal in natura sehen dann würde ich mich vielleicht umentscheiden.


----------



## bells0 (15. Februar 2011)

My Medium Torque Rockzone in black has touched down in Leeds, UK!


----------



## tomu (15. Februar 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> So gerade den versprochenen Rückruf erhalten; Lieferzeit ist auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben da die Jungs momentan nicht wissen wann die braunen Rahmen geliefert werden. Kann zwischen einem Tag und einem Jahr dauern...
> Support wie immer sehr freundlich aber hilft ja nix...


Auch nen Anruf erhalten. Die haben echte keine blassen Schimmer wo die braunen Rahmen sind. Schon irgendwie krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaxor (15. Februar 2011)

lol dann wurden se geklaut 


gibts doch nich . das is echt krass.


----------



## ohschda (15. Februar 2011)

Ernsthaft, in letzter Zeit mal ein Schiff untergegangen oder wieder mal eins gekidnapptworden?

Ist schon seltsam, den der Rahmen ist ja wirklich gleich nur eben Lack.


----------



## Scaxor (15. Februar 2011)

hat denn keiner ein bild von nem playzone in schwarz ? vielleicht aus dem showroom oder so ?


----------



## albertschweizer (15. Februar 2011)

Playzone ind schwarz ist da=) 

ich verabschiede mich dann mal und werde den hobel testen, bilder kommen =)


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Februar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> hat denn keiner ein bild von nem playzone in schwarz ? vielleicht aus dem showroom oder so ?



Meines ist jetzt doch schon auf dem Weg. Mache gerne Bilder, ich rechne damit, dass es am Donnerstag ankommt.

Allerdings kannst du auch mal die Rockzone Bilder hier im Thread angucken. Das sieht ja eigentlich fast genauso aus wie das Playzone.


----------



## napstarr (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Wartezimmer!

Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz, heute bestellt.
Verfügbarkeit: sofort - mal sehen wie lang ich hier sitze


----------



## Brinsen (15. Februar 2011)

Habe jetzt gestern mein Trailflow bestellt (Playzone Braun storniert).
Ebenso Sofort verfügbar. Hoffe es kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## Bartoy (15. Februar 2011)

Kann mich übrigens jetzt als Threadstarter dabei setzen. 
XC 8.0 bestellt für KW9. Mal sehen wann es kommt.


----------



## Bartoy (15. Februar 2011)

Doppelpost :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyboy (16. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> My Medium Torque Rockzone in black has touched down in Leeds, UK!



We appreciate pics of the bike as a whole 

Congrats...


----------



## bells0 (16. Februar 2011)

Here you go


----------



## litefreak (16. Februar 2011)

hi bells0,
thanks for the image!
It is possible, that the chain is currently not on the chainwheel? (Or is it to long and hangs down because of this?)


----------



## bells0 (16. Februar 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> hi bells0,
> thanks for the image!
> It is possible, that the chain is currently not on the chainwheel? (Or is it to long and hangs down because of this?)



Yeah it was trapped.

Taking the bike apart anyway as want to remove the front mech and small ring and go 9 speed with a chain device.

Not ridden it yet - itching to get out at the weekend!


----------



## Scaxor (16. Februar 2011)

albertschweizer schrieb:


> Playzone ind schwarz ist da=)
> 
> ich verabschiede mich dann mal und werde den hobel testen, bilder kommen =)






lad mal bitte hoch die bilder. wäre nett.



achja habe jetzt auch umbestellt auf schwarz. das dauert mir erstens zu lange und zweitens hält der schwarze sandblasted rahmen mehr aus.


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Februar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> lad mal bitte hoch die bilder. wäre nett.
> 
> 
> 
> achja habe jetzt auch umbestellt auf schwarz. das dauert mir erstens zu lange und zweitens hält der schwarze sandblasted rahmen mehr aus.



begründe mal warum der sandblasted rahmen mehr aushalten soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaxor (16. Februar 2011)

gut das kann man auch falsch verstehen. der braune hält natürlich genauso gut aus aber der schwarze is halt nicht so anfällig auf kratzer. der braune is ja anders lackiert.


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Februar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> gut das kann man auch falsch verstehen. der braune hält natürlich genauso gut aus aber der schwarze is halt nicht so anfällig auf kratzer. der braune is ja anders lackiert.



ah ok.. ja da kann man einiges falsch verstehen, war jetzt nur eine frage. Mein Rahmen is raw


----------



## Scaxor (16. Februar 2011)

gut mit raw kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

was kommt jetzt eigentlich raus mit den braunen rahmen? wissen die immer noch nichts?


----------



## AmeKi (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> was kommt jetzt eigentlich raus mit den braunen rahmen? wissen die immer noch nichts?



nix gehört bisher, warte eigentlich täglich auf eine email oder einen anruf wo es heisst "rahmen sind da, wird nächste woche zusammengebaut, geht danach sofort raus..."


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Habe jetzt gestern mein Trailflow bestellt (Playzone Braun storniert).
> Ebenso Sofort verfügbar. Hoffe es kommt nächste Woche.



wenn canyon was auf lager hat dauert es immer 2-3 wochen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. Februar 2011)

Heute das Playzone bekommen.
Allerdings ohne Pumpe für die Gabel usw.
Fehlt die bei euch allen auch?


----------



## Scaxor (17. Februar 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Heute das Playzone bekommen.
> Allerdings ohne Pumpe für die Gabel usw.
> Fehlt die bei euch allen auch?




kannst du n bild hochladen ? 



mein playzone kommt morgen oder samstag.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. Februar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> kannst du n bild hochladen ?
> 
> 
> 
> mein playzone kommt morgen oder samstag.



Muss es noch montieren, gerade erst den Karton aufgemacht und dabei keine Pumpe gefunden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sollte die aber standardmäßig dabei sein, oder nicht?


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> kannst du n bild hochladen ?
> 
> 
> 
> mein playzone kommt morgen oder samstag.



Echt, ging das so schnell? Zu mir sagte canyon das ich das bike in kw9 bekommen würde. Bin mal auf deine Fotos gespannt. Ich selbst hab ja storniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Echt, ging das so schnell? Zu mir sagte canyon das ich das bike in kw9 bekommen würde. Bin mal auf deine Fotos gespannt. Ich selbst hab ja storniert



So hieß es bei mir zunächst auch und plötzlich war es auf dem Weg.


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Februar 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Muss es noch montieren, gerade erst den Karton aufgemacht und dabei keine Pumpe gefunden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sollte die aber standardmäßig dabei sein, oder nicht?




einfach ne nette mail hinschreiben, die dämpferpumpe vergessen se gerne mal 
bei mir fehlte sie auch


----------



## Zeddy (17. Februar 2011)

So habe nun von Rockzone auf Trailflow gewechselt... 

Ist zufällig jemand 186cm groß und hat nen 86er Schritt?

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob der M Rahmen nicht zu klein ausfällt 

Ich möchte damit auf jeden Fall entspannt und sitzend radeln können.

Fahr ich da mit einem M Rahmen gut? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Scaxor (17. Februar 2011)

ja das ging ziemlich schnell habe vorgestern den status geändert auf das schwarze playzone und heute haben se es rausgeschickt. also ich hoffe mal das es morgen oder samstag da ist 


ja solche kleinteile wie die pumpe wird gerne vergessen. bei meinem ersten canyon wurde der strebenschutz auch nicht mitgeliefert.
einfach email hin und dann schicken se die nach


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

ich hab mit schrittlänge 88 (183) ein M (zwar ein beefcake aber beim torque ist das ziemlich das gleiche)

solange die sattelstütze ausreichend lang ist, ists denke ich kein problem

höchstens das dich das kürzere oberrohr stört... bergab ists auf jeden fall wendiger und wenn du ganz normal sitzt und den satten im tourenmodus hast, hast ihn eh so weit oben sodass die kniefreiheit auch gegeben ist. 

das einzige was so ne sache ist (aber eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm) - wenn du den sattel in mittelstellung hast (kompromiss zwischen tour und bergab) kann es sein das du beim sitzend fahren in der kurve zu wenig kniefreiheit hast (zum lenker hin)

aber so fährt man ja nicht ständig ;-)

ich würds machen


----------



## napstarr (17. Februar 2011)

canyon rockt!

nerve am am 15. abends bestellt, gestern liefertermin kw 9 bestätigt ... heute dann aber doch schon eine trackingnummer erhalten - es kommt morgen!


----------



## svensson79 (17. Februar 2011)

Zeddy schrieb:


> So habe nun von Rockzone auf Trailflow gewechselt...
> 
> Ist zufällig jemand 186cm groß und hat nen 86er Schritt?
> 
> ...



Hab genau Deine Maße und hab's Rockzone in L seit einer Woche! Beim ersten Aufsitzen, dachte ich kurz: Was für'n Riesen Pferd! Zwischen Oberrohr und Hoseninventar ist nur wenig Platz. So 2-3 cm! Nach der ersten Trailtour hat sich der anfängliche Zweifel rasch verflogen! die Sitzposition im Uphill ist perfekt! Bergab ist das Handling super! Werde noch nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren, nen 50er denke ich, und dann ist's optimal! Wirklich nötig ist das aber nicht. 
Solltest Du ein reines Park-Bike suchen, ist M ne gute Wahl! Hab auch lange überlegt, aber bin mit L absolut zufrieden!!!


----------



## Del2k (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> was kommt jetzt eigentlich raus mit den braunen rahmen? wissen die immer noch nichts?



Ich finde es so hart lächerlich das die sich nach einer Woche immer nich nicht gemeldet haben was mit den braunen rahmen los ist. Das kann doch nicht sein das die nicht wissen wo die die hingestellt haben. Management epic fail würde ich mal sagen.

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt müssten die ja schon seit kw52 fertig sein. War ja nur der umwerfet der getauscht werden musste. Aber das war bestimmt auch nur eine lüge. 

Bin langsam echt sauer so das ich schon mit einem Cheetah "Mountain Spirit" am liebäugeln bin. http://www.cheetah.de/
Aber eigentlich gefällt mir das rockzone schon besser. Ach das ist doch alles *******.


----------



## starvald (18. Februar 2011)

@del2k: GENAU das dachte ich auch, dass das mit dem umwerfer nur ein vorwand war. die playzones oder rockzones haben sie ja auch von KW 9 auf unbestimmte zeit verschoben?? 

cheetah kannte ich vor deinem post gar nicht! die haben echt ein paar geile bikes. wäre ebenfalls eine alternative für mich gewesen, das ignition und mountain spirit sind sehr geil!

meine kohle ist aber bereits vorgestern in siegen angekommen  ende märz sollte ich mich dann auch au dem wartezimmer verabschieden können.

und das wird es:

 VOTEC V.SR - Konfiguriert          S              Gold, White / Olive Green          1 2.934,00

  Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air
  Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
  Laufrad: DT Swiss E 2000
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
  Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XR
  Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
  Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint, Zahnkranz: Shimano Saint 11-34 9-fach, Schalthebel: Shimano Saint, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kurbel: Shimano Saint, Kettenführung: NC17 Stinger, Kettenblätter: 36/22, Kette: Shimano SLX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (18. Februar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> VOTEC V.SR - Konfiguriert          S              Gold, White / Olive Green          1 2.934,00
> 
> Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air
> Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
> ...



Interessantes Paket (tolles P/L). Aber das Votec V.SR ist IMHO ein ganz anderes Bike als die neuen Torques (Rockzone, Playzone etc). Das Votec hat ganz andere Winkel, langen Radstand/Kettenstreben und somit dem FRX ähnlicher als einem Rockzone/Playzone...

Naja, der Einsatzbereich für flottes bergab deckt sich natürlich. Macht sicher Spass im Park und bei Gondeltouren.

Nur wie geht das V.SR wohl bergauf


----------



## starvald (18. Februar 2011)

Gewicht ist laut Homepage mit 16,1 kg angegeben. Ist also 1,5kg leichter als das FRX LT und fast 2kg leichter als das "billige" FRX.

Aber ehrlich gesagt: Keine Ahnung wie es bergauf geht. Werde es ausprobieren und dann kundtun. Da ich sehr viel bergauf fahre, wäre es ein empfindlich teurer Fehlkauf...

Bergauf ist natürlich auch ein dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## monkey10 (18. Februar 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Gewicht ist laut Homepage mit 16,1 kg angegeben. Ist also 1,5kg leichter als das FRX LT und fast 2kg leichter als das "billige" FRX.
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt: Keine Ahnung wie es bergauf geht. Werde es ausprobieren und dann kundtun. Da ich sehr viel bergauf fahre, wäre es ein empfindlich teurer Fehlkauf...
> 
> Bergauf ist natürlich auch ein dehnbarer Begriff.



Alles klar. Würde mir auch eher das Votec kaufen als das FRX, wenns um die Bergaufperformance geht. Alleine die Ausstattung läßt vermuten, dass das V.SR auch fürs Biken außerhalb des Bikeparks gedacht ist.

JEDOCH finde ich die Geo der neuen Torques ohne Absenkung fürs Bergauf-Fahren schon am Limit (zB Sitzwinkel). Da ich hauptsächlich FR-Touren fahren und nicht immer einen leichter Schotter-/Forstweg den Aufstieg in den Bergen habe, würde für mich das V.SR nicht in Fragen kommen.

Aber es gibt sicher irgendwo im Forum Erfahrungsberichte, die aussagekräftiger sind als meine Spekulationen 

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (18. Februar 2011)

Wie versprochen ein Bild vom Playzone 
Leider etwas unscharf und schlecht belichtet, morgen mach ich eventuell mal ein paar mehr und hoffentlich bessere Bilder.


----------



## comegetsome (18. Februar 2011)

Cooler Northshore im Garten! 


Werde morgen mein Rockzone aus Koblenz abholen. Jemand einen Tipp wo man danach gut Fußball gucken kann in Koblenz?!


----------



## Scaxor (18. Februar 2011)

GOIL  sieht echt hammer aus. freu mich auch schon auf meins hihihihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaxor (18. Februar 2011)

welche rahmengröße hat dein playzone ? auch M ?


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. Februar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße hat dein playzone ? auch M ?



müsste ein S rahmen sein, da die unterstützungsstrebe von sitzrohr zum oberrohr fehlt


----------



## Scaxor (18. Februar 2011)

tatsächlich wie geil is mir garnich aufgefallen


----------



## dh-fabrikk (19. Februar 2011)

Zeddy schrieb:


> So habe nun von Rockzone auf Trailflow gewechselt...
> 
> Ist zufällig jemand 186cm groß und hat nen 86er Schritt?
> 
> ...



Ich würde "L" nehmen.

Ich bin 187cm groß und habe einen 87er Schritt.

Mit Größe "M" könnte ich garantiert nicht entspannt und sitzend meine

ED/FR-Touren abspulen.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. Februar 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> müsste ein S rahmen sein, da die unterstützungsstrebe von sitzrohr zum oberrohr fehlt



Ist tatsächlich ein S-Rahmen. Bin nur 172cm "groß"


----------



## comegetsome (19. Februar 2011)

So. Demnächst mal aufmachen nach Koblenz. Fahrrad abholen!


----------



## bells0 (21. Februar 2011)

Few more of my Medium Rockzone:


----------



## Scaxor (21. Februar 2011)

so mein playzone ist jetzt auch da 


geiles teil hab schon testfahrt gemacht aber war a bissl zu kalt :-(




ich verabschiede mich und wünsche euch allen eine kurze wartezeit.


----------



## akami (21. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,
ich habe Mitte Januar mein Votec V.SX bestellt und drehe langsam durch. Diese Warterei geht gar nicht. - Bei jemanden schon ein Vote von 2011 gelandet? Und wenn ja, wie lange hat es gedauert?

Zum Bike:

VOTEC V.SX - Konfiguriert          
GrÃ¶Ãe: M 	
Farbe: Schwarz-Metallisch, Silber / Gold         

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Crank Brothers Iodin AM (schon die von 2012, goldene Nabe, schwarze Felgen, so wie die Cobalt) 
Reifen: V: Maxxis Advantage 2.4â / H: Maxxis Advantage 2.25â  
SchlÃ¤uche: Maxxis FR 2.2â - 2.5â 
Bremsen: 	Formula The One - V: 203mm / H: 203mm
Cockpit: 
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, 
Vorbau: Syntace Force 149,
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau â L, schwarz
Lenkerendstopfen: Hope - Grip Doctor, gold
Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattelklemme: Crank Brothers Iodine
Antrieb:  
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
KettenblÃ¤tter: 42/32/24
Kette: Shimano XTR
Pedale: Sixpack: Icon Titan -MG- Plattfarm-Pedale
Schutz: 
Kettenstrebe: NC17, Neopren
DÃ¤mpfer: Speestuff Rear-Boot Air, Neopren oder Votec DÃ¤mpferschutz (wird sich noch entscheiden)
Unterrohr: Bikeshield: Tubeshield Unterrohrschutz medium (50 x 10 cm)
Rahmen (vor Brems- und SchaltzÃ¼gen): Fleece, selbstklebend


Greet,
ein Mitwartender....

Sorry, eben erst gesehen, das es ein reiner Canyon Thread ist *schÃ¤m*


----------



## gremlino (21. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Sorry, eben erst gesehen, das es ein reiner Canyon Thread ist *schäm*



Schön, das es bei anderen Marken auch so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

mein XC 9 hat 10 Tage ab Bestellung gebraucht um heute unbeschädigt bei mir einzutreffen.  
das Radl zusammengebaut und gleich eine kleine Runde gedreht, es übersteigt meine Erwartungen, da ist wirklich alles ausgeklügelt und vom allerfeinsten.
ist mein fünftes Canyon und ich kann allen nur raten, habt Geduld wenn ihr ein Modell nicht gleich bekommt, es ist sehr schwer eine wirkliche Alternative zu finden, wie man sieht haben auch andere Hersteller ihre Lieferprobleme, ich habe auch schon mal länger gewartet, aber als es dann doch gekommen ist, war die Freude noch größer und wie es so heisst "Vor - Freude ist die schönste"
lg
LB


----------



## tommyboy (22. Februar 2011)

Ui,

hab gerade email von Canyon bekommen, dass es derzeit zusammengebaut wird, mein nettes, kleines Trailflow.....


----------



## tommyboy (22. Februar 2011)

Ha!
Und jetzt gleich die mail, dass es an DHL übergeben worden ist...

Junge, junge, das geht aber fix hier.


----------



## Ralph1993 (22. Februar 2011)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Ha!
> Und jetzt gleich die mail, dass es an DHL übergeben worden ist...
> 
> Junge, junge, das geht aber fix hier.


----------



## Brinsen (22. Februar 2011)

Ging mir genau so  Ich freu mich RIESIG!!! auf mein Trailflow 
Hab jetzt lange genug gewartet.


----------



## tommyboy (22. Februar 2011)

@Brinsen
hoffentlich bekommst Du nicht meins!! 

Viel Spass,
  Tommaso


----------



## Brinsen (22. Februar 2011)

solang es n "L" ist


----------



## fatisyourchance (22. Februar 2011)

Moin! Hat jemand die letzten 2 Wochen schon ein Vertride ausgeliefert bekommen?


----------



## tommyboy (22. Februar 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> solang es n "L" ist



Ne, ist S...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (22. Februar 2011)

Jepp. Hab meins auch erfolgreich am Samstag aus Koblenz abgeholt. 

Klasse Teil. Jetzt müssten nur noch die Temperaturen stimmen! Aber irgendwas ist ja immer! 

Pics ... siehe die von bells0, nur mit roten Sixpack Pedalen! 


Viel Spaß noch hier.

*tür hinter mir zu mach damits nicht zu kalt wird im Raum..."


----------



## Ralph1993 (22. Februar 2011)

fatisyourchance schrieb:


> Moin! Hat jemand die letzten 2 Wochen schon ein Vertride ausgeliefert bekommen?



so weit ich weiß wurden vertrides schon  ausgeliefert und von kunden in empfang genommen hier sind auch bilder im threat. Musst nur mal paar seiten zurück gehen.


----------



## fatisyourchance (22. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, nur war die letzten 2 Wochen nix zu sehen. Sind aber laut Verfügbarkeitsanzeiger seit KW 6 sofort lieferbar, und sogar als Express bike, und ich frag mich was ich verbrochen habe, dass ich immer wieder vertröstet werde...  eh nu, wird schon noch werden.
@ comegetsome: war deins als Expressbike zur Sofortabholung?


----------



## comegetsome (22. Februar 2011)

sorry, nee, war ein Rockzone welches am 30.12. bestellt wurde. Und Samstag war dann einfach der Termin für meine Abholung. 

Aber nette Bowlingbahn mit viel Sky-Leinwänden in Koblenz. So als Tipp für jeden der nach seinem Date mit Canyon noch fix Bundesliga schauen will!


----------



## Brinsen (22. Februar 2011)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Ne, ist S...



Autsch... das wär etwas zu klein für mich


----------



## Bartoy (22. Februar 2011)

Bike ist da. Bin raus als Themenstarter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmeKi (23. Februar 2011)

Laut Website ist der Liefertermin der braunen Rockzones auf KW13 gesetzt.
Heisst es die Rahmen sind aufgetaucht? Hat da jemand Infos?


----------



## tommyboy (23. Februar 2011)

Meins ist heute angekommen, hole es aber erst Samstag ab....Das waren gerade mal 2Wochen!!!

Hammer.


----------



## Brinsen (23. Februar 2011)

Mein Trailflow steht daheim und wartet bis ich Feierabend hab. Dann wird geschraubt und gefahren 
Der Versand hat jetzt 24 Stunden gedauert. Genial !


----------



## cube elite 1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine Erfahrung, die ich gerade gemacht habe :

Nerve AM 5.0 am Dienstag 15.03 ( KW 7) telefonisch bestellt .
Lieferzusage für 10 KW erhalten, Rad wurde aber schon am Samstag dem 19.03 ausgeliefert !!! Also noch in KW 7 !!
Ich würde das mal als schnell bezeichnen !!!!


----------



## poedel (23. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich habe Mitte Januar mein Votec V.SX bestellt und drehe langsam durch. Diese Warterei geht gar nicht. - Bei jemanden schon ein Vote von 2011 gelandet? Und wenn ja, wie lange hat es gedauert?
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe KW2 ein Votec FR bestellt, es wurde mir mittgeteilt dass mein Bike ende Februar anfangs März geliefert wird. Mal schauen...
Da du ja auch sehr früh bestellt hast, wird es sicher im ähnlichen Zeitraum geliefert.

Gruss Votec Rulez!!


----------



## xe4500 (23. Februar 2011)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein XC 9 hat 10 Tage ab Bestellung gebraucht um heute unbeschädigt bei mir einzutreffen.
> das Radl zusammengebaut und gleich eine kleine Runde gedreht, es übersteigt meine Erwartungen, da ist wirklich alles ausgeklügelt und vom allerfeinsten.
> ...



Ich habe eine Woche vor Dir bestellt und meins ist noch nicht da und auch noch nicht unterwegs zu mir. Mein Nerve XC 9.0 war zwischendurch auf der Canyon Seite sogar auf dem Status "sofort Lieferbar".


----------



## ohschda (23. Februar 2011)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Woche vor Dir bestellt und meins ist noch nicht da und auch noch nicht unterwegs zu mir. Mein Nerve XC 9.0 war zwischendurch auf der Canyon Seite sogar auf dem Status "sofort Lieferbar".


Aber eine Bestellbestätigung hast du bekommen? Passiert auch mal dass eine Bestellung komplett verschludert wird...


----------



## xe4500 (23. Februar 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Aber eine Bestellbestätigung hast du bekommen? Passiert auch mal dass eine Bestellung komplett verschludert wird...


Ja, plus eine Verschiebung von der 7.KW auf die 8.KW


----------



## ohschda (23. Februar 2011)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Ja, plus eine Verschiebung von der 7.KW auf die 8.KW


Also, ist doch diese Woche. Bisher ist doch noch alles möglich ohne Zeitmaschine


----------



## xe4500 (23. Februar 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Also, ist doch diese Woche. Bisher ist doch noch alles möglich ohne Zeitmaschine


Klar, hab mich nur gewundert das *LimaBravo *seins schon vor mir hat. Und der wohnt sogar im Ausland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (23. Februar 2011)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Klar, hab mich nur gewundert das *LimaBravo *seins schon vor mir hat. Und der wohnt sogar im Ausland.


Gleiche Rahmenfarbe? Gleiche Größe? Gleiche Art der Bezahlung?


----------



## pikachu (23. Februar 2011)

ich bin dann mal weg (aus dem Wartezimmer)...

Habe gerade den Karton mit meinen Nerve XC 9SL ausgepackt 
Liefertermin war auf KW9 angesetzt. Jetzt schon da, was will man mehr?

Grüßle 
Micha


----------



## LimaBravo (23. Februar 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Gleiche Rahmenfarbe? Gleiche Größe? Gleiche Art der Bezahlung?



meines ist ein schwarzes in M und mit der Visa bezahlt
hab mich auch gewundert wie schnell diesmal geliefert wurde.


----------



## LimaBravo (23. Februar 2011)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Klar, hab mich nur gewundert das *LimaBravo *seins schon vor mir hat. Und der wohnt sogar im Ausland.



vielleicht habe ich deines bekommen


----------



## xe4500 (24. Februar 2011)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> vielleicht habe ich deines bekommen


Seh ich auch so, habe ein schwarzes M per Nachnahme bestellt. Wünsch Dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit meinem Rad.


----------



## canyon_rocks (24. Februar 2011)

hab heut ne e-mail bekommen, das mein braunes rockzone m in kw 13 geliefert wird 

E N D L I L C H


----------



## AmeKi (24. Februar 2011)

dito meins auch


----------



## Del2k (24. Februar 2011)

Na warten wIr es mal ab. Kann auch sein das das eine neue Hinhaltetaktik ist. Ich glaubs erst wenn ich das Dinge vor mir sehe. 
Trozdem freue ich mich wie ein schneekönig über die Mail. Wo war nochmal die Fernbedienung mit FF?


----------



## ohschda (24. Februar 2011)

Wahnsinn, ihr glaubt da ja wirklich dran  Lieferumfang:




Sorry für den Bilderklau auf allen Ebenen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simon_h (24. Februar 2011)

Dann setzte ich mich auch mal dazu.

Habe Ende Januar (29.1.) ein Torque 6.0 Rockzone in braun und Große M bestellt. Geplanter Lieferterimin: KW 20.
War  besorgt, nachdem ich von den Problemen gehört habe, jetzt wo ich sehe, dass doch noch braune Rockzones vom ersten Schub rausgehen (sollen) , hoffe ich aber dass alles gut geht.


----------



## gremlino (24. Februar 2011)

Wie? Farbe mit dabei?


----------



## Del2k (24. Februar 2011)

Tamiya! Bausatz! Witz! Lachen!


----------



## Scaxor (24. Februar 2011)

hier ist mein playzone nochmal


----------



## tommyboy (25. Februar 2011)

Dein Bike steht dort, wo die Katzen scheizzen?!

Blasphemie!!!


----------



## Scaxor (25. Februar 2011)

ja nur für ne weile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (25. Februar 2011)

kann man denn dämpfer vom playzone nun 'sperren'?
danke


----------



## tommyboy (28. Februar 2011)

Wie ist denn das Drehmoment für den Easton Havoc Vorbau? Im Manual von Canyon steht bei M5 Innenkannt, 5.5Nm. So habe ich den angezogen.
Leider findet sich bei Easton selbst nichts. 
Jemand Ahnung?

Meins ist da und damit wünsch ich Allen hier noch eine schnelle Abfertigung 


Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## chicken07 (2. März 2011)

Ich hab keine Lust mehr :-(



> [FONT="]Sehr geehrter Herr,
> 
> vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung vom 17. Oktober 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## akami (2. März 2011)

@ Chicken: Frag mich mal. Mein Bike wurde mir spätestens zum 15.3. nach Bestellung am 18.1. zugesichert. Jetzt ist es schon der 15.5.


----------



## chicken07 (2. März 2011)

Ich fühle mit Dir, sind aber insgesamt "nur" 4 Monate Wartezeit und 2 Monate Verzug. Bei mir werden es dann (sofern es wirklich geliefert wird-ich glaube es erst, wenn es vor der Türe steht) ab Bestellung 6 (!) Monate bis zur Lieferung und 10 Wochen Verzug (Ursprünglich hieß es KW 4!). Erinnert mich an eine Trabant-Bestellung zu DDR-Zeiten.


----------



## akami (2. März 2011)

Andere Menschen kommen ins Gefängnis, wenn Sie Dinge verkaufen, die Sie nicht haben und wir nehemn das getrost hin und stellen uns noch gut mit den Lieferanten, weil wir hoffen, dass es so schneller geht. Bei mir sind es dann 5 Monate.....


----------



## TheBrad (2. März 2011)

Am Freitag Abend bestellt (Nerve XC 8.0 in schwarz, Größe M). Auftragsbestätigung für KW13, aber geliefert wurde es schon heute (Mittwoch) . Also drei Werktage von Bestellung bis Lieferung, wobei es zugegebenermaßen kein besonders ausgefallenes Modell ist.

Bin wieder aus dem Thread, wünsch aber allen Verbleibenden noch viel Geduld & Vorfreude


----------



## Newmi (3. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Andere Menschen kommen ins Gefängnis, wenn Sie Dinge verkaufen, die Sie nicht haben  .....



Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!!


----------



## akami (3. März 2011)

1. Wollte nur gespitztzum ausdruck bringen, wie ich mich momentan fühle 
2. Bei mir auf der Arbeit ist das wirklich so.


----------



## ohschda (3. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Wollte nur gespitztzum ausdruck bringen, wie ich mich momentan fühle
> 2. Bei mir auf der Arbeit ist das wirklich so.



Ihr verkauft bei euch auf der Arbeit Sachen, die ihr nicht habt?

Bist du im "Import/Export" Geschäft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (3. März 2011)

Ich verkaufe keine Sachen, die ich nicht habe. Im Prinzip arbeite ich in einem Dienstleistungsunternehmen, wie der Bikeversender eines ist. Und wenn bei einem Versender ein Bike bestelle erwarte ich, dass ich auch eines in der vereinbarten Zeit geliefert wird. Und das wenn es Probleme gibt, man sich meldet und es schnellstmöglich regelt.
Und genauso haben die Leute eine Erwartungshaltung, wenn Sie zu mir in die Notaufnahme spazieren. Bei uns geht auch mal was kaputt oder ist nicht verfügbar aber ich brauche dann keine 2 Monate oder länger um das Problem zu beheben


----------



## ohschda (3. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Und das wenn es Probleme gibt, man sich meldet und es schnellstmöglich regelt.



Genau darauf kommt es an. Es kann immer etwas schiefgehen. 

Es sollte aber vor allen Dingen nie der Eindruck entstehen, dass solche Verzögerungen vorher bekannt waren, und trotzdem verheimlicht wurden um Kunden welche viellecht von längeren Lieferzeiten abgeschreckt worden wären trotzdem an Land zu ziehen!


----------



## akami (4. März 2011)

Moin!
Ist jemand dabei, der sich in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen noch bei Canyon ein Bike bestellen mÃ¶chte bzw. sein bike in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen bekommt und noch was nachbestellen kann?

Ich hÃ¤tte gerne von Canyon den XTR-Bashguard. Kostet einzeln â¬69.90,- und in Kombination mit einem Neurad â¬39.90,- und da man ja Sparfuchs ist, wollte ich fragen, ob mir den jemand mitbestellen wÃ¼rde. Versand geht natÃ¼rlich auch auf mich.


----------



## DaBua (4. März 2011)

Schreib CANYON einfach an oder tel. mit dem Kundenservice. Bei deinem Liefertermin kannst du ganz relaxt deine Bestellung erweitern!


----------



## akami (4. März 2011)

Hat sich alles schon geregelt. Danke.


----------



## xe4500 (5. März 2011)

Bin jetzt auch raus hier, mein Nerve XC 9.0 ist gestern angekommen. 
Hat noch jemand hinter der Kassette so eine komische Abdeckung?
Sieht irgendwie bescheiden aus und kommt wohl noch weg.
Die mitgelieferten Reflektoren sind auch der Kracher.


----------



## akami (6. März 2011)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Die mitgelieferten Reflektoren sind auch der Kracher.



Safety goes first! - Die abdeckung ist nur ein Schmutzfänger. Weg damit!


----------



## Frank1337 (6. März 2011)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch raus hier, mein Nerve XC 9.0 ist gestern angekommen.
> Hat noch jemand hinter der Kassette so eine komische Abdeckung?
> Sieht irgendwie bescheiden aus und kommt wohl noch weg.
> Die mitgelieferten Reflektoren sind auch der Kracher.



Bei meinem XC (2009) war diese Abdeckung damals nur im Bikeguard gelegen und nicht montiert, das fand ich klasse, spart man sich die Arbeit das abzumachen... Bei meinem Crand Canyon (2011) war das Teil verbaut, aber nur solang bis ich ne Zange gefunden hatte 

Sind hier schon leute die für ihr bestelltes Strive einen verschobenen Liefertermin mitgeteilt bekommen haben?


----------



## naf (6. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe keine Sachen, die ich nicht habe. Im Prinzip arbeite ich in einem Dienstleistungsunternehmen, wie der Bikeversender eines ist. Und wenn bei einem Versender ein Bike bestelle erwarte ich, dass ich auch eines in der vereinbarten Zeit geliefert wird. Und das wenn es Probleme gibt, man sich meldet und es schnellstmöglich regelt.
> Und genauso haben die Leute eine Erwartungshaltung, wenn Sie zu mir in die Notaufnahme spazieren. Bei uns geht auch mal was kaputt oder ist nicht verfügbar aber ich brauche dann keine 2 Monate oder länger um das Problem zu beheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver7701 (6. März 2011)

So, 9. KW versprochen, 9. KW eingehalten! Bin total begeistert. Habe das Bike (NERVE AM SL 9) gestern bei Canyon abgeholt.
Der Verkäufer hatte sich eine Stunde Zeit genommen und alles bis ins Detail erklärt. 
Die Abholung gleicht der eines Neuwagens (also ungefähr...) 
Die Sonne scheint und gleich geht es raus in den Wald, habe nur diese furchtbare Angst, dass das schöne Teil dreckig wird 

Tschüss Wartezimmer!!!! 

PS: Bilder anbei....


----------



## Frank1337 (6. März 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike!!
Ich glaub ich werde mein Strive auch in Koblenz abholen und mir die Zeremonie gönnen


----------



## mok2905 (6. März 2011)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Die Abholung gleicht der eines Neuwagens (also ungefähr...)



Ist ja auch fast so teuer das gute Stück 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## jengo78 (7. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Safety goes first! - Die abdeckung ist nur ein Schmutzfänger. Weg damit!



Ist eher zur Sicherheit des Laufrades da!Falls die Kette mal zwischen Speichen und Kassette fällt


----------



## akami (7. März 2011)

Echt? Ist das denn schon mal jemandem passiert? Höre das zum ersten mal.


----------



## .t1mo (7. März 2011)

Das passiert ganz schnell, wenn der obere Anschlag vom Schaltwerk nicht richtig eingestellt ist und die Kette zu hoch "wirft"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. März 2011)

Ah o.k.! Wieder was gelernt. Ist mir zum Glück noch nicht passiert, Schaltung perfekt eingestellt


----------



## privy (8. März 2011)

Da hier das Wartezimmer ist.
Für KW12 ist mein Grand Canyon 6.0 AL avisiert mit Abholung in Koblenz.
Bin gespannt.

privy


----------



## Spikea3 (8. März 2011)

Hi,

warte derzeit noch auf mein Canyon Tourque Rockzone 6.0 im Oktober 2010 bestellt, 3x versochen, bin gespannt ob der neue Termin welcher zu KW 13 aversiert ist eingehalten wird


----------



## Grehe (8. März 2011)

Wahhh! Alpinist ist heute auf KW 20 !!!! gesprungen!!! Gilt das für die Neubestellungen oder überhaupt für alle?


----------



## eikee (8. März 2011)

keine panik. gilt für neubestellungen. für dich gilt dein auf der Rechnung stehender Liefertermin wenn sich Canyon nicht weiter meldet.


----------



## tommyOO (9. März 2011)

denke ich auch sonst wäre das mal richtig übel 
Letzte Woche mein Torque FRX Ltd. bestellt,soll in der 14ten kommen wie es noch auf der HP steht. Ich hoffe es doch mal schwer ! Laut Rechnung sollte ich sogar gratis eine Dämpferpumpe kriegen,die ich bei dem Torque gar nicht brauche. Aber haben die wohl schnell gecheckt und mich angerufen


----------



## Grehe (9. März 2011)

Puh! Ich hab  schon gedacht es heisst wieder mal: Kurz vorm Lokus in die Hose...


----------



## Ralph1993 (9. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> denke ich auch sonst wäre das mal richtig übel
> Letzte Woche mein Torque FRX Ltd. bestellt,soll in der 14ten kommen wie es noch auf der HP steht. Ich hoffe es doch mal schwer ! Laut Rechnung sollte ich sogar gratis eine Dämpferpumpe kriegen,die ich bei dem Torque gar nicht brauche. Aber haben die wohl schnell gecheckt und mich angerufen



ehm du hast einen ausgleichsbehälter.... außerdem is laut dem kaufvertrages die dämpferpumpe dabei. Das heißt so einfach dürfen sie das nicht ändern.


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. März 2011)

richtig,die muss dabeisein,selbst wenn du sie vllt. nicht benutzt,gekauft hast du sie trotzdem
der/Das? Piggy-bag wird mit der dämpferpumpe aufgepumpt und so lässt sich der durchschlagsschutz variieren


----------



## Deleted 121321 (9. März 2011)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand hinter der Kassette so eine komische Abdeckung?



Ja ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (9. März 2011)

grad nochmal durchgeklingelt, haben ihn drauf gebucht und noch den Montageständer,den bezahl ich allerdings selber. 
@Ralph 
wie putzt du bisher dein FRX ? Nur mit Schwamm und Eimer ? Wegen der Gabel,wollte mir noch den Dirtworker holen,soll ja nicht schädlich sein für die Dichtungen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (9. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> grad nochmal durchgeklingelt, haben ihn drauf gebucht und noch den Montageständer,den bezahl ich allerdings selber.
> @Ralph
> wie putzt du bisher dein FRX ? Nur mit Schwamm und Eimer ? Wegen der Gabel,wollte mir noch den Dirtworker holen,soll ja nicht schädlich sein für die Dichtungen.



Mein Frx ltd kommt in der 12KW .

Aber meine anderen Bikes putzt ich mit Schwam/Warmenwasser und einen spritzer spüli rein. Und bei starken verschmutzungen. Auf einer nicht zu harten strahlart mit dem gartenschlauch + schwam.


----------



## _Goliath_ (9. März 2011)

mein frx ltd kommt erst 14 kw 
so ein mist


----------



## Ralph1993 (9. März 2011)

_Goliath_ schrieb:


> mein frx ltd kommt erst 14 kw
> so ein mist



naja ich habe ja in 5kw bestellt ;-) da war es grade von 8kw auf 12kw umgesprungen


----------



## gremlino (9. März 2011)

Bergfest bei der Lieferzeit..........
vor 11Wochen bestellt und nur noch 11Wochen warten


----------



## akami (9. März 2011)

Mein Beileid gremlino, sieht bei mir net anders aus, feier auch Bergfest. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## dejoule (9. März 2011)

Nach langem hin und her dies oder dass bike jetzt endlich entschieden und soeben bestellt 

*NERVE AM 9.0 HS*

kommt voraussichtlich KW 11


----------



## tommyOO (9. März 2011)

_Goliath_ schrieb:


> mein frx ltd kommt erst 14 kw
> so ein mist


 
na da könen wir ja zusammen Däumchen drehen


----------



## Julian0o (11. März 2011)

Nochmal zur verbauten Reverb Sattelstütze.

Das AM 8 hat in M hat definitiv eine 380mm Version verbaut! Hab mit Canyon telefoniert und der Herr am Telefon hat in die Stücklisten geguckt! 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (12. März 2011)

nix mehr Bergfest..............

gerade Post bekommen KW22 auf KW24 verschoben.....


----------



## Markdierk (12. März 2011)

gut, dass ich mri dieses jahr n am geholt hab. nächstes jahr verkauf ichs wiede run hol mri n strive. dann fahr ich ca zum gleichen zeitpunkt wie die, die dieses jahr ebstellt haben 

naja mal ehrlich. ich fühle natürlich mit den strive bestellern mit. aber ich finde die auslieferung der andrern modelle läuft doch bisher ganz gut, wie ich das mitbekommen hab. strive ist eben neu, da passiert sowas halt. wenn ich aber die xc's, torques, ams und so anschaue seh ich canyon besser aufgestellt als manch andre bikemarke, die frühestens ab märz/april liefert.
korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (13. März 2011)

Aloha

dann nehme ich mir doch mal einen Stuhl und setze mich 

Ich bleibe aber nicht lange...
Nerve AM 9.0HS KW.12


----------



## micka (13. März 2011)

Dann trette ich auch mal ins Wartezimmer ein,

vor einer Woche bestellt, gefühlt wie wenn ich schon 1 Monat warte...
Bei Bestellung stand noch KW 12 dran, ein Tag später verschoben auf KW 14....NEIN!

Canyon Torque FRX 9.0


----------



## mephir (15. März 2011)

Moin,

das klingt ja alles sehr frustrierend was ihr hier so von euch gebt. Ich hätte keine Lust ein halbes Jahr auf den Versand zu warten.

Hab mich jetzt auch mal hier registriert, scheint ja n aktives Forum zu sein.

Zum Thema Wartezimmer: Letzten Samstag spontan entschlossen nach Koblenz zu fahren, Ankunft 9:06 Uhr, Bike rausgeholt, um ca 9.40 Uhr ins Auto verladen, 170km und ca 2,5h später war alles Ready To Race, Nachmittags erste Hügel erklommen.

Es wurde übrigens ein Grand Canyon in petrol blau. Geile Farbe


----------



## Focke_Wulf (15. März 2011)

@ Markdierk: 





> korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre



Mach ich doch gerne. Die orangen AM Rahmen verzögern sich auch immer mehr. alle 2 Wochen eine weitere Verschiebung. Die letzte von KW10 nach KW12 hätte ich ohne meinen Anruf gar nicht erfahren, da Canyon vergessen hatte, mich zu informieren.

Shit happnz
Dann warte ich eben weiter
Focke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 205982 (15. März 2011)

Hallo,

Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 am 11.03.2011 bestellt (Lieferdatum KW 13).
Mittlerweile ist die Lieferzeit für das schwarze XC 9.0 auf KW 15 umgesprungen... auch für uns, die schon bestellt haben?
Ich denke nicht... oder?

Sascha


----------



## privy (15. März 2011)

privy schrieb:


> Da hier das Wartezimmer ist.
> Für KW12 ist mein Grand Canyon 6.0 AL avisiert mit Abholung in Koblenz.
> Bin gespannt.
> 
> privy



Heute abgeholt, so sollte es sein.


----------



## Ralph1993 (15. März 2011)

SaschaL75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 am 11.03.2011 bestellt (Lieferdatum KW 13).
> Mittlerweile ist die Lieferzeit für das schwarze XC 9.0 auf KW 15 umgesprungen... auch für uns, die schon bestellt haben?
> ...



Nein eigentlich nicht, weil wenn du den Lieferstatus aufrufst und dir den Text der da steht mal genau durch liest. Gilt immer der Liefertermin der gerade da steht wenn man bestellt halt. Also in deinem Fall 13kw wenn das da stande, als du bestellt hast


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (15. März 2011)

Du bekommst eine Bestätigungs-Mail, da steht die KW drin 

In meiner stand KW 13 obwohl der Verfügbarkeitscheck KW 12 ausgespuckt hatte... ok habe auch Sonntags bestellt


----------



## micka (15. März 2011)

Bremsklotz61 schrieb:


> In meiner stand KW 13 obwohl der Verfügbarkeitscheck KW 12 ausgespuckt hatte... ok habe auch Sonntags bestellt



So gings mir auch....
Sonntag bestellt - Liefertermin KW12
Montag Bestätigung bekommen - Liefertermin KW14 zwei wochen länger warten....


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (15. März 2011)

Dann hatte ich mit einer Woche ja noch Glück


----------



## Deleted 205982 (15. März 2011)

Ui ich hoffe es bleibt dann auch bei der KW 13.
Der Verkäufer vor Ort in Koblenz meinte auch, es könne kürzer sein. 
Bin jedenfalls nach langer Entscheidungsfindung und Probefahren jetzt heiß wie Frittenfett auf den Bock 

Sascha


----------



## micka (15. März 2011)

SaschaL75 schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer vor Ort in Koblenz meinte auch, es könne kürzer sein.
> Bin jedenfalls nach langer Entscheidungsfindung und Probefahren jetzt heiß wie Frittenfett auf den Bock
> 
> Sascha



Kürzer.... Das klingt ja sau gut.
Hoffe doch bei mir kommt's auch früher.

Nach Aussage von denen ist der Ansturm recht früh gewesen.
Hoffe die kommen mit der Produktion nach und halten auch die Qualität dabei.
Kein Bock auf ein "montagsbike"

Allen ein entspanntes warten...


----------



## Sarrois (16. März 2011)

1 Stück A1019075
Nerve AM 6.0 Gr. M
mamba green

Lieferung
19 KW 2011


----------



## palymper (16. März 2011)

Ihr habt's alle noch gut, letzte Woche bestellt, Lieferung KW23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dejoule (16. März 2011)

Bin weg, letzte Woche bestellt gerade zusammen gebaut und jetzt gehts ab aufn Trail mit dem NERVE AM 9.0HS 

greez Leutz


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (16. März 2011)

Wow... das ging ja wirklich flott 

zeig Bilder


----------



## dejoule (16. März 2011)

Bremsklotz61 schrieb:


> Wow... das ging ja wirklich flott
> 
> zeig Bilder



würde ich gern, aber meine Cam ist defekt
erster Ritt alles super muss nur noch die Dämpfer optimieren


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (17. März 2011)

dejoule schrieb:


> Bin weg, letzte Woche bestellt gerade zusammen gebaut und jetzt gehts ab aufn Trail mit dem NERVE AM 9.0HS
> 
> greez Leutz




Heeee dejoule!
Freu´ mich für Dich! 
Ganz viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike! Hoffe, es war die richtige Entscheidung! Ich harre immer noch in Wartestellung aus...


----------



## Del2k (17. März 2011)

Sehr geehrte/er Björn P.,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen.

Rockzone braun in gr. M ich komme... Happy happy freu freu.


----------



## Grehe (17. März 2011)

Falls es wen interessiert: Am Alpinist ist ja eine RaceFace Kurbel verbaut... (Nichts genaues weiss man nicht)

Sehr geehrter Herr H.
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Leider können wir aktuell noch nicht sagen ob die Insolvenz von Race Face Auswirkungen auf den Liefertermin oder den Auslieferugszustand haben wird. Aktuell prüfen wir die Situation und suchen nach einer möglichst kundenfreundlichen Lösung. Sobald wir neue Informationen haben, werden wir Sie natürlich kontaktieren.


----------



## AmeKi (17. März 2011)

Del2k schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte/er Björn P.,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen.
> ...



Sehr gut, die Rahmen wollten die ja diese Woche bekommen. Hoffe dass bald auch der Versand dann startet


----------



## Markdierk (17. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand folgendes erklären: 

Vertride: L: sofort, M: KW 20 Troque Frameset: L,M,S: sofort. Nun raff ich nicht, wieso es beim Vertride diese Unterschiede gibt.

Am Rahmen kanns nicht liegen (Außer man nimmt die Framsets nur für den Soloverkauf und nicht für den Komplettradverkauf)
An den Parts? Was ist der Unterschied in den Parts von M zu L? Gabel, LR und Co sollten doch alle gleich sein oder?

Lg


----------



## vios (17. März 2011)

Der Rahmen von Vertride is Schwarz mit Grauen Schriftzug, der Framset is Schwarz mit Weißen Schriftzug.

Könnte vllt. daran liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (17. März 2011)

Ich setz mich mal hin, AM 7.0 ...
Sollte sofort lieferbar sein


----------



## monkey10 (17. März 2011)

Grehe schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert: Am Alpinist ist ja eine RaceFace Kurbel verbaut... (Nichts genaues weiss man nicht)
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr H.
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> ...



Hmm... interessant. Die Dame von Canyon heute am Telefon wusste nichts davon und hat mir erklärt, dass die Lieferung des Alpinist wie geplant in der KW13 stattfinden soll.

@Grehe: In welcher KW ist deine Lieferung geplant? Hast du das Alpinist bestellt als die Lieferzeit bereits auf KW19/20 angegeben war? Vielleicht ist ja nur die nächste Charge betroffen...


----------



## AmeKi (18. März 2011)

Suuuper Sache...


Sehr geehrte/er Darius N.,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir stellen derzeit Ihre Bestellung zusammen und werden diese innerhalb der kommenden
48 Stunden an DHL übergeben. Anschließend erhalten Sie eine Versandbestätigung
per E-Mail mit Angabe der Trackingnummer Ihres Paketes.
Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Status Ihrer Sendung verfolgen.

braunes Rockzone in M...


----------



## canyon_rocks (18. März 2011)

gleiche e-mail auch bei mir 

ich freu mich ja so


----------



## Deleted191060 (19. März 2011)

Torque FRX Gr. L in KW 23


----------



## Schorsch20 (19. März 2011)

Hallo!
Am 12.03. bestellt. Am 17.03. geliefert! 
Lux MR 8.0!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BanDog (19. März 2011)

Hallo,für alle die´s eilig haben:Hier ein 2010er Canyon Torque Trailflow im Top Zustand für 1999Euro !!! ebay Artikel Nr. : Artikelnummer: 320671178954  Vielleicht hilfts ja einem.MfG


----------



## KingOfTheLake (19. März 2011)

*Nerve AM 8 Größe L in black forest green metallic* 

Bestellt am 24.02.2011: Lieferzeitpunkt KW13.

Soweit so gut. Nur der Lieferzeitpunkt war für alle Rahmengrößen die ganze Zeit KW13, bis gestern plötzlich all sofort lieferbar waren - bis auf Rahmengröße L. Für die gilt jetzt KW15. Klingt für mich, als wenn gestern die ganze Lieferung kam und Rahmengröße L wohl nicht dabei war :-(

Weiß jemand mehr?

Ich fahre am 13.04. in Urlaub und brauche das Bike dringend! Ich würd auch ein gut erhaltenes Nerve AM 9 (bevorzugt ohne HS) in L aus dem Jahr 2010 nehmen. Am besten in weiß.


----------



## BanDog (20. März 2011)

KingOfTheLake schrieb:


> *Nerve AM 8 Größe L in black forest green metallic*
> 
> Bestellt am 24.02.2011: Lieferzeitpunkt KW13.
> 
> ...



Kauf Dir mein Torque Trailflow in L von 2010 ohne HS und Du hast richtig Spass im Urlaub und bist sofort fahrbereit!Vorallem kannste auf den Rahmen klopfen und weisst was Du hast.Schau Dir mal im Showroom den Durchmesser vom AM im Querschnitt an!Nur ein Vorschlag,ansonsten ruf bei Cnayon an und frag ob sich am AM in L der Liefertermin auch verändert.

Hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben,Grüsse,

BanDog


----------



## Markdierk (20. März 2011)

KingOfTheLake schrieb:


> *Nerve AM 8 Größe L in black forest green metallic*
> 
> Bestellt am 24.02.2011: Lieferzeitpunkt KW13.
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur sagen wie es normal ist:

Dein Rad wird zu dem Zeitpunkt geschickt, welcher gegeben war, als du bestellt hast. Wenn keine Email kam also KW 13.
Dass die andren auf "Sofort" geschalten worden sind und deins auf KW 15 heißt wohl einfach nur: Deine Rahmenvariante wurde in der Zahl geliefert, die schon bestellt wurde durch Leute wie dich. Nächste Lieferung der Rahmen erst wieder zu KW 15. Für dich sollte das aber im Normalfall keine Auswirkunen haben.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 205982 (20. März 2011)

letzte Woche Freitag bestellt... 2x Nerve XC 9.0

Erstes Rad ist kommisioniert und sollte am Mittwoch fertig sein. Ich hoffe das zweite können wir auch direkt mitnehmen.


----------



## palymper (21. März 2011)

Jetzt muss ich au noch mal fragen, hab bestellt und Liefertermin war KW23.

Wenn ich jetzt auf die Verfügbarkeit schaue steht KW15.

Ich will doch schwer hoffen das mein Bike dann au KW15 kommt, oder?

Hab doch viel früher bestellt? Sonst storniere ich meinen Auftrag und mach sofort einen neuen mit KW15^^


----------



## FFM (21. März 2011)

So - KW12. Wo bleibt mein gutes Stück?

Hat jmd von euch auch das FRX 9.0 LTD bestellt? Mit Lieferwoche KW12?


----------



## akami (21. März 2011)

1. Tippe ich mal, dass sich die Leiferzeit auf die ganze KW12 bezieht. Das heißt bis Samstag musst du Canyon schon noch Zeit geben.

2. Selbst wenn direkt zu Beginn der KW geliefert wird, bleibt ja noch die Frage offen, ob DHL noch mit deinem Bike durch die Gegend fährt. Die liefern soweit ich weiß bis 18°° aus.


----------



## marsal (21. März 2011)

habe auch ein FRX 9.0 ltd mit KW12 bestellt. Als Schweizer bekomme ich das Bike in das Abholzentrum der UPS und kann es laut Canyon noch in KW12 dort abholen. Eine Mail habe ich leider noch keine erhalten, ist also noch nicht raus. Du?


----------



## marsal (21. März 2011)

Bike wurde versendet! freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingOfTheLake (21. März 2011)

KingOfTheLake schrieb:


> *Nerve AM 8 Größe L in black forest green metallic*
> 
> Bestellt am 24.02.2011: Lieferzeitpunkt KW13.
> 
> ...



Sorry für die Panikmache (aber es war mir echt wichtig, das Bike im Urlaub zu haben). Ich habe soeben eine Mail von Canyon erhalten, dass das Bike kommissioniert wird.


----------



## Saschka88 (21. März 2011)

Canyon Trailflow am Samstag bestellt.
Lieferzeit KW 20.
Letzte Woche als ich mich auf Mallorca befand war es noch KW15

8 Wochen sind auch schnell vorbei


----------



## AmeKi (21. März 2011)

Gerade auch die Mail bekommen dass mein braunes Rockzone verschickt wurde...


----------



## Ralph1993 (21. März 2011)

Kommissioniert und an DHL übergeben.
Trackingnummer wurde leider noch nicht im DHL Computer gescannt.

Ich hoffe mal das es bis Mittwoch/Donnerstag da ist. Das Wetter ist perfekt bei uns in München 

Ich freu mich auf mein Torque Frx 9.0 Ltd


----------



## canny_8.0 (21. März 2011)

Mein 2. Nerve ;-)

AM 8.0 black heut bestellt .....Hab am Wochenende entschieden, dass ich einfach mehr Federweg brauche...


----------



## Markdierk (21. März 2011)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Mein 2. Nerve ;-)
> 
> AM 8.0 black heut bestellt .....Hab am Wochenende entschieden, dass ich einfach mehr Federweg brauche...



dann hattest du davor hoffentlich kein 140 mm nerve  weil dann rbauchst du mitte der saison noch ein toque


----------



## FFM (21. März 2011)

marsal schrieb:


> habe auch ein FRX 9.0 ltd mit KW12 bestellt. Als Schweizer bekomme ich das Bike in das Abholzentrum der UPS und kann es laut Canyon noch in KW12 dort abholen. Eine Mail habe ich leider noch keine erhalten, ist also noch nicht raus. Du?



Darum ging es mir auch....Noch nichts von denen gehört. HER DAMIT!!!


----------



## Markdierk (21. März 2011)

ralphs scheint doch heute rausgangen zu sein(oder wird zammengebaut) und wenn euch kein neues datum genannt sollte es doch bald klappen


----------



## tommyOO (21. März 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Kommissioniert und an DHL übergeben.
> Trackingnummer wurde leider noch nicht im DHL Computer gescannt.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal das es bis Mittwoch/Donnerstag da ist. Das Wetter ist perfekt bei uns in München
> ...


 
mann mann hast du ein Glück bei dem Wetter,ich muss noch 2 Wochen warten. Direkt die Bikepark Tour für Sommer über Freiburg-Leogang-Saalbach gecheckt.
Aber das normale FRX ist laut Canyon in M und L ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (21. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> mann mann hast du ein Glück bei dem Wetter,ich muss noch 2 Wochen warten. Direkt die Bikepark Tour für Sommer über Freiburg-Leogang-Saalbach gecheckt.
> Aber das normale FRX ist laut Canyon in M und L ausverkauft



also meins wurde heute verschickt und ist sogar schon auf den Weg nach München, laut DHL soll das morgen schon ankommen... hööää 
da geht aber was wirklich sehr schnell 

EMail von DHL:

 Sehr geehrter Kunde, 
 die Sendung mit der Sendungsnummer xxxx ist an DHL übergeben  worden und wird voraussichtlich am 22.03.2011 zugestellt.


----------



## Deleted 205982 (21. März 2011)

Hallo,

heute schon ein Nerve XC 9.0 bekommen... statt KW13.
2tes Nerve 9.0 wartet noch auf den Zusammenbau.

2x Yellowstone für die Damen mitgenommen - Bike to GO!
Und jetzt geht's los:

1x Pumpe für Dämpfer vergessen
1x Handbuch vergessen
1x Bärentatzen vergessen (Pedale)
1x Katzenaugen vergessen
Wie soll ich damit fahren?!

Zudem fiel beim sachten einsetzen des Hinterrades SOFORT ein Bremsbelag heraus. 
Bis ich den gescheit wieder drin hatte...

Ich war mächtig angepi**t und echt froh, dass die Hotline schon nicht mehr zu erreichen war.
Der Herr wird morgen früh sich wünschen nie das Telefonat angenommen zu haben...

Und das, wo wir eben für knappe 8.000 EU eingekauft haben...
Bissl gewissenhafter demnächst Canyon... die Pumpe ist ja jedenfall kein Einzelfall.

Sascha


----------



## canny_8.0 (22. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> dann hattest du davor hoffentlich kein 140 mm nerve  weil dann rbauchst du mitte der saison noch ein toque



Nee hab ein XC 8.0 und bin am WE Strecken gefahren wo mann normalerweise ein torque braucht  Hab aber gedacht hier bei uns im Norden reicht auch ein AM


----------



## AmeKi (22. März 2011)

Mein braunes Rockzone M ist gerade angekommen, jetzt zusammenbauen und dann die erste kleine Runde drehen, Fotos stelle ich dann ein.
Und ich liebe es


----------



## Sarrois (22. März 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> 1 Stück A1019075
> Nerve AM 6.0 Gr. M
> mamba green
> 
> ...


 
So.............

ich hab die Nerven verloren
Ich hab das Bike abbestellt und mir was anderes genommen

Dann wird das nächste halt ein Canyon, oder auch nicht


----------



## FFM (22. März 2011)

Bin raus...

FRX ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Jippie! Kaiserwetter ist auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomu (22. März 2011)

Rockzone L - 300er Feder gleich gegen 350 getauscht,
gewogen mit Personenwaage ca 17,9 kg incl Pedale 
Sattelstütze beim L ist freundlicherweise 400lang

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/4/4/4/_/large/IMG_0011-beschnitten-klein.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/4/4/4/_/large/daempfer.jpg


----------



## Ralph1993 (22. März 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Mein braunes Rockzone M ist gerade angekommen, jetzt zusammenbauen und dann die erste kleine Runde drehen, Fotos stelle ich dann ein.
> Und ich liebe es



wo wohnst du denn? wenn das so schnell da ist  ?


----------



## AmeKi (22. März 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> wo wohnst du denn? wenn das so schnell da ist  ?



Bei Düsseldorf die Ecke, der Weg war nicht so weit


----------



## Ralph1993 (22. März 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Bei Düsseldorf die Ecke, der Weg war nicht so weit



jo hab grade gesehen in Krefeld... is ja von neuwied ca. 1.30-2std. weg  das is natürlich nice. Mein Frx9.0 Ltd is noch nicht im sonnigen München angekommen  wird wohl auch heute nichts mehr, naja morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


----------



## AmeKi (22. März 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> jo hab grade gesehen in Krefeld... is ja von neuwied ca. 1.30-2std. weg  das is natürlich nice. Mein Frx9.0 Ltd is noch nicht im sonnigen München angekommen  wird wohl auch heute nichts mehr, naja morgen ist auch noch ein Tag



Hmm ja istn Stück aber sollte dann ja morgen ankommen


----------



## Ralph1993 (22. März 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Hmm ja istn Stück aber sollte dann ja morgen ankommen



Joa ich denke auch


----------



## AmeKi (22. März 2011)

So hier nun auch meine Fotos, gleich gehts erst mal raus...

















Damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer, war nett mit euch! Und allen noch Wartenden, viel Spaß mit den Bikes wenn die kommen


----------



## simon_h (22. März 2011)

Sieht gut aus, viel Spaß damit!
Meins braucht leider noch 8 Wochen


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. März 2011)

Schaut schön aus, das Bike.


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. März 2011)

Hat schon irgend jemand was von den Alpinisten gehört?


Rockzone in braun sieht super schick aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palymper (23. März 2011)

Ich hoffe mein Grand Canyon CF 8.0 kommt im April, Verfügbarkeit steht ja immer noch auf KW15


----------



## chicken07 (23. März 2011)

Wann hast Du es denn bestellt? Warte u.a. auf das gleiche Rad, mir sagte man am Telefon KW 13... wird ja auch langsam mal Zeit.


----------



## palymper (23. März 2011)

Am 06.03. hab ich bestellt, da hieß es aber noch KW23


----------



## Grehe (23. März 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hat schon irgend jemand was von den Alpinisten gehört?



Ich warte auf das gleiche Bike. Ich bin nach der Insolvenz von RaceFace sehr zuversichtlich, dass Canyon die Auslieferung nach hinten verschieben wird. Schliesslich müssen sie ja eine neue Kurbel und ein neues Innenlager ordern. Und wenn man in Erinnerung hat, wie lange der Wechsel von Atlas AM auf Atlas FR (12 KW!) gedauert hat... 

Naja, solange man nichts anderes liest, darf man ja noch hoffen....

lg grehe


----------



## canny_8.0 (23. März 2011)

Montag bestellt, heute verschickt! RESPEKT...

Ist zwar nur ein "AM" in black, aber immerhin....

Danke Canyon....


----------



## monkey10 (23. März 2011)

Grehe schrieb:


> Ich warte auf das gleiche Bike. Ich bin *nach der Insolvenz von RaceFace sehr zuversichtlich, dass Canyon die Auslieferung nach hinten verschieben wird*. Schliesslich müssen sie ja eine neue Kurbel und ein neues Innenlager ordern. Und wenn man in Erinnerung hat, wie lange der Wechsel von Atlas AM auf Atlas FR (12 KW!) gedauert hat...
> 
> Naja, solange man nichts anderes liest, darf man ja noch hoffen....



Hoffen wir mal, dass Canyon die Insolvenz von RF nicht als Ausrede benutzt, um die erste Lieferung weiter zu verzögern. Andere Versender (Radon), die ebenfalls eine Menge an RF-Parts in ihren Bikes verbauen meinen dazu:



			
				Radon-Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Ob und wie es mit Race Face weitergeht, ist bisher noch unklar.
> Sicher ist aber auf jeden Fall, dass die ersten Liefertermine mit Race Face Parts in gewohnter Qualität gehalten werden können, da die Teile schon produziert und ausgeliefert sind.
> Im Laufe der Saison werden wir dann auf alternative Hersteller ausweichen müssen, betroffen sind nach jetzigem Stand aber erst die spätesten Liefertermine und die Alternativen werden Easton bzw. Syntace sein.
> 
> Euer RADON Team



Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8135086&postcount=7


----------



## Caspar720 (23. März 2011)

Ich warte auch auf den Alpinisten und denke eher nicht dass Canyon RF als Vorwand für eine spätere Lieferung benutzt, denn das wäre schon ein arges Armutszeugnis. 
Die Parts für die ersten Bikes sollten, wie bei Radon doch schon längst auf Lager liegen.
Hoffen wir dass das Bike wie angekündigt nächste Woche vor der Tür steht. Das gute Wetter macht mich schon total zappelig


----------



## Ralph1993 (23. März 2011)

Mein FRX 9.0 Ltd steht da und ich bekomm meine fresse nicht mehr zu...!!! Sorry leute ich muss ganz ganz schnell rauß hier


----------



## cost (23. März 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hat schon irgend jemand was von den Alpinisten gehört?
> 
> 
> Rockzone in braun sieht super schick aus!!!


Warte auch ganz hart auf mein Alpinist und habe Heute meine Lieferadresse geändert.
Mir wurde mit einer mail geantwortet daß mit der änderung bla bla bla .......... und daß das Bike _*HÖCHSTWAHRSCHEINLICH*_ nächste Woche geliefert werden soll !!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (23. März 2011)

Mein AM 7.0 wurde heute kommissioniert


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (23. März 2011)

Mein AM auch


----------



## Del2k (24. März 2011)

Noch dreieinhalb Stunden bis zum abholtermin.... 

Heiße Kohlen tun ganz schön weh.


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. März 2011)

cost schrieb:


> Mir wurde mit einer mail geantwortet daß mit der änderung bla bla bla .......... und daß das Bike _*HÖCHSTWAHRSCHEINLICH*_ nächste Woche geliefert werden soll !!??



Dann wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen.

Je näher der anvisierte Liefertermin rückt, desto hibbeliger werde ich! Vor allem beim morgendlichen Öffnen des e-mail Postfachs.


----------



## canyon_rocks (24. März 2011)

so, endlich is mein rockzone da 

verabschiede mich somit und wünsche allen, das ihre bikes auch bald kommen


----------



## tommyOO (24. März 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Mein FRX 9.0 Ltd steht da und ich bekomm meine fresse nicht mehr zu...!!! Sorry leute ich muss ganz ganz schnell rauß hier


 

alter schwede sag mal wie siehts live so aus? Wie war der erste Ausritt? Fahrverhalten 1A ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (25. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> alter schwede sag mal wie siehts live so aus? Wie war der erste Ausritt? Fahrverhalten 1A ?



VERDAMMT.. das ding is eine sau 

Es macht wirklich alles mit ;-)
Gestern bin ich mal bissal treppen springen gegangen ins flat und den zweiten treppen teil als landing benutzt. Es federt wirklich alles ab. Es ist aber trotzdem ein Schiff.


----------



## Del2k (25. März 2011)

Fotos frisch aus dem Wald...

















 Canyon Torque Rockzone 

Ich liebe es


----------



## Gope (25. März 2011)

Warte auch ne gefühlte Ewigkeit auf mein Strive. Habe gestern das ESX SL stoniert, weil kürzlich noch ein LTD. freigeworden ist. Glaube ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen 12.000 mal auf den Verfügbarkeits-Button beim LTD. geklickt und dann ist wirklich eins aufgetaucht und der Liefertermin ist mit KW 23 sogar noch 3 Wochen früher! 

Hoffe, dass Canyon die Termine hält!


----------



## Shockwave (25. März 2011)

Hab gestern von Canyon eine Mail bekommen das mein Bike in der Kommissionierung steht. Heut morgen eine neue Mail das mein Bike an DHL übergeben worden ist.
Die Auslieferung der Alpinisten geht also los. Endlich nicht noch länger warten


----------



## monkey10 (25. März 2011)

Shockwave schrieb:


> Hab gestern von Canyon eine Mail bekommen das mein Bike in der Kommissionierung steht. Heut morgen eine neue Mail das mein Bike an DHL übergeben worden ist.
> Die Auslieferung der *Alpinisten* geht also los. Endlich nicht noch länger warten



Interessant..

WANN hast du bestellt und in welcher KW wurde die Lieferung deines Alpinist anfangs angekündigt?


@*VORBAULÄNGE DES ALPINIST*:

Bis vor wenigen Tagen/Wochen wurde meiner Erinnerung nach beim Alpinist folgende Vorbaulängen angekündigt:

L --> 90mm
M --> 75mm
S --> 60mm

Jetzt sind die Vorbaulängen korrigiert worden (ohne die Kunden zu verständigen):

L --> 70mm
M, S --> 55mm

Nicht, dass ich jetzt die kürzeren Vorbauten kritisieren möchte, aber ich habe eben einen kurzen bestellt und habe dafür extra 20,- bezahlt.


@*UMWERFER*:

Von Canyon wurde angekündigt das der SLX-Umwerfer FD-M665 mit dem  XT-Umwerfer FD-M770 ersetzt wird. Dies ist aber nicht in der Homepage geändert worden. In Anfragen per mail wird von Canyon darauf dbzgl. nicht Stellung genommen. Hat da wer aktuelle Infos?


----------



## Shockwave (25. März 2011)

Hab am 02.01 bestellt Gr. M graphite grey metallic. Liefertermin war bei Bestellung auf KW 13 angegeben.

Den XT Umwerfer bekommen glaub ich nur diejenigen, die zum Zeitpunkt bestellt hatten als der Liefertermin noch für KW 2 oder 3 angegeben war.
Dieser änderte sich ja mitte/Ende Dezember auf KW13.

Das mit den geänderten Vorbaulängen ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## canny_8.0 (25. März 2011)

es ist da..es ist da....und ich bin nicht zuhause  :kotz:


----------



## Focke_Wulf (25. März 2011)

@ Del2k:

töfte Stütze!!!

so naturnah


----------



## Focke_Wulf (25. März 2011)

"Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben"
Das wollen ja alle hier lesen. 

Mann Mann, endlich,. Hat ja lange genug gedauert.
Bestellung November
1. Termin KW7
2. Termin KW10
3. Termin KW12
Nerve AM5 Orange L

Ich freu mich...


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. März 2011)

So hier jetzt nochmal mein Frx 9.0 Ltd 2011 Flaggschiff 

















Alle Bilder sind im Album.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38588


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (25. März 2011)

@ Ralph1993: Sehr, sehr schönes Teil. Leider ist sowas für mich nicht wirklich nutbar im hohen Norden


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Ralph1993: Sehr, sehr schönes Teil. Leider ist sowas für mich nicht wirklich nutbar im hohen Norden



Danke 

also nicht das jemand denkt ich habe genug geld für ein bike aber am Teppich fehlt es... das ist das alte Zimmer meines bruders... der boden wird rauß gerissen, zur zeit nutze ich es halt als abstellplatz.


----------



## Del2k (25. März 2011)

Focke_Wulf schrieb:


> @ Del2k:
> 
> töfte Stütze!!!
> 
> so naturnah



Und farblich exzellent abgestimmt.....


----------



## Julian D. (25. März 2011)

So ich hab  für mein Alpinist KW13 heut ne Mail bekommen, dass ich es bald abholen darf


----------



## Caspar720 (25. März 2011)

Hm meiner soll auch KW 13 kommen, ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf ne Mail... 
Ich bin glaub einer der letzten KW13er gewesen denn als ich bestellt hatte stand es am nächste Tag auf KW20.


----------



## monkey10 (25. März 2011)

Shockwave schrieb:


> Hab gestern von Canyon eine Mail bekommen das mein Bike in der Kommissionierung steht. Heut morgen eine neue Mail das mein Bike an DHL übergeben worden ist.
> Die Auslieferung der Alpinisten geht also los. Endlich nicht noch länger warten





Shockwave schrieb:


> Hab am 02.01 bestellt Gr. M graphite grey metallic. Liefertermin war bei Bestellung auf KW 13 angegeben.



Danke für die Info. Ich hab mein Bike ein paar Wochen vor dir bestellt und noch keine Nachricht von Canyon (bzw das es zu Verzögerungen aufgrund der Insolvenz von Race Face kommen könnte).

Werd mich wohl am Montag telefonisch erkundigen müssen 



Shockwave schrieb:


> Den XT Umwerfer bekommen glaub ich nur diejenigen, die zum Zeitpunkt bestellt hatten als der Liefertermin noch für KW 2 oder 3 angegeben war.
> Dieser änderte sich ja mitte/Ende Dezember auf KW13.



Naja, als Grund für den Wechsel auf den XT-Umwerfer war ja, dass statt der Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel die schwerere FR verbaut wird (und dies wurde aufgrund von Kompatibilitätsgründen Kurbel-Umwerfer begründet)...

Naja, stelle auf jeden Fall ein Bild deines Alpinist (am besten mit Gewicht) ins Forum. Bin schon gespannt, inwieweit das Bike der vielen Produktbeschreibungen der Canyon-HP entspricht.


----------



## Andi76 (25. März 2011)

AM 7.0 ist heute angekommen, habe bis eben alles eingestellt und ne kleine Runde gedreht...geil.
Mein erstes Fully


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (26. März 2011)

So Leute.... ich bin raus 

Gerade hat der Postbote mein Nerve AM 9.0 HS gebracht 
Ich bin dann mal zusammen bauen


----------



## Ralph1993 (26. März 2011)

Foto Update vom Frx 9.0 Ltd 2011











http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/0/6/9/_/large/P1000818.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/0/6/9/_/large/P1000817.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/0/6/9/_/large/P1000815.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/0/6/9/_/large/P1000814.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/0/6/9/_/large/P1000813.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (26. März 2011)

Nachdem mein Cannondale Rize vor 2 Wochen gestohlen wurde, bin ich heute nach Koblenz gefahren und habe dort das Nerve AM 9.0 HS in L bestellt. Laut Verfäufer sollte es in KW 15/16 abholbereit sein.


----------



## tommyOO (26. März 2011)

@Ralph

mann mann hat das Ltd. ne geile Heckansicht. Jetzt kann ich's auch kaum noch erwarten ! Hast du an den Federelemten noch viel eingestellt oder wie sind die von Canyon eingestellt?


----------



## Ralph1993 (26. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> @Ralph
> 
> mann mann hat das Ltd. ne geile Heckansicht. Jetzt kann ich's auch kaum noch erwarten ! Hast du an den Federelemten noch viel eingestellt oder wie sind die von Canyon eingestellt?



gäh... die bilder wurden richtig gut  mit den Blumen ist das doch nett 

spaß beiseite... ne also ich habe bis jetzt nix eingestellt.. die standart einstellungen sind wirklich super. Naja werde mich jetzt auch mit meinen Biker-Kumpels treffen und die haben davon mehr ahnung. Mal schauen was die sagen, aber optimiert wird auf jeden fall noch


----------



## micka (26. März 2011)

Bin drausen aus m Wartezimmer...

Ging mir zu lang und hab mich voll in n Spezi verschaut.... Drauf gesessen und vorbei war's mit Canyon.
Einfach ne richtig geile GEO und n Bike zum wohlfühlen. Man verschmilzt geradezu mit dem Bike.

Allen wartenden im Wartezimmer trotz allem noch ne schnelle Lieferzeit


----------



## Rotti84 (27. März 2011)

@micka

welches spezi hast du denn?


----------



## micka (27. März 2011)

Hab mir das Big Hit 2 gegönnt.
Und bin sehr zufrieden trotz der etwas schlechteren Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (28. März 2011)

Soeben dingfest gemacht:
Mein Alpinist wird am Donnerstag in Koblenz abgeholt! 
Endlich hat das Warten ein absehbares Ende.


----------



## palymper (28. März 2011)

ich will au endlich mein Bike haben


----------



## Shockwave (28. März 2011)

Alpinist ist angekommen .

Bilder folgen am Nachmittag


----------



## RockRideRichie (28. März 2011)

Hey,

habe heute ein Nerve AM 9.0HS bestellt und setze mich mal zu euch...

lG

Richie


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. März 2011)

Shockwave schrieb:


> Alpinist ist angekommen .
> 
> Bilder folgen am Nachmittag



Glückwunsch, Du bist der Erste! 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder. Bitte auch mal ohne Pedale wiegen. Welche Größe hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## Grehe (28. März 2011)

Juhuu, die Alpinisten rollen aus! Freufreufreu


----------



## monkey10 (28. März 2011)

Shockwave schrieb:


> Alpinist ist angekommen .
> 
> Bilder folgen am Nachmittag



Gratuliere! Bin auch schon gespannt auf Bilder & Details (v.a. Umwerfer, Kurbel, Vorbaulänge und Gewicht).



BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Soeben dingfest gemacht:
> Mein Alpinist wird am Donnerstag in Koblenz abgeholt!
> Endlich hat das Warten ein absehbares Ende.



WANN hast du denn bestellt bzw welche Rahmengröße? Das Alpinist von Shockwave sollte ein M in graphite-grey sein, soweit man seinen Beiträgen hier im Thread entnehmen kann..

LG


----------



## Shockwave (28. März 2011)

Hier mal die ersten Bilder.
Der Umwerfer ist anstatt SLX doch XT. Bzgl. Gewicht kann ich nichts sagen. Interessiert mich
auch nicht so sehr. Hab leider keine ordentliche Möglichkeit das Bike zu wiegen.


----------



## Rotti84 (28. März 2011)

@shockwave

welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? Schaut irgendwie nach S aus


----------



## Koni2222 (28. März 2011)

Ich habe am 17.03 ein Nerve AM 8.0 bestellt, am 23.03 kam die Nachricht vom Zahlungseingang. Wie lange dauert es in etwa bis Express-Bikes dann versendet werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (28. März 2011)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> @shockwave
> 
> welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? Schaut irgendwie nach S aus



Hatte gerade denselben Gedanken. Schaut extrem kompakt aus. Jedoch dürfte es sich um einen "M"-Rahmen handeln:



Shockwave schrieb:


> Hab am 02.01 bestellt Gr. M graphite grey metallic...


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Shockwave schrieb:


> Hier mal die ersten Bilder.
> Der Umwerfer ist anstatt SLX doch XT. Bzgl. Gewicht kann ich nichts sagen. Interessiert mich
> auch nicht so sehr. Hab leider keine ordentliche Möglichkeit das Bike zu wiegen.



Mich würde ja mal die Uphilltauglichkeit aus deiner Sicht interessieren 180/170 ohne Lockout ist ja schon eine Ansage. Zudem gab es Testberichte da wurde der rahmen mit Spanngurten gefahren um das Teil irgendwie und schmerzlich die kleinsten Hügel hoch zu bewegen.


----------



## monkey10 (28. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal die Uphilltauglichkeit aus deiner Sicht interessieren 180/170 ohne Lockout ist ja schon eine Ansage. Zudem gab es Testberichte da wurde der rahmen mit Spanngurten gefahren um das Teil irgendwie und schmerzlich die kleinsten Hügel hoch zu bewegen.



Keine Ahnung was du gelesen od. selbst schon erfahren hast (bin mir nicht sicher wegen deiner Meinung bzgl Thema Lockout).

Bin das Torque Vertride mit 180/180 (ohne Lockout) in Saalbach gefahren. Der Schattberg und Kohlmais sind zwar keine kleinste Hügel, aber bergauf ging es immerhin besser als mein 140/130 Trailbike mit abgesenkter Gabel. Das reicht mir völlig aus. 

Das Alpinist verfügt heuer außerdem über eine absenkbare Gabel (zwar nicht mir Lockout, aber immerhin mit LSC), der DHX-Dämpfer hat auch Propedal (auch wieder kein Lockout) und sollte daher mal nicht schlechter bergauf funktionieren. Ob ein Uphill ohne Motor jemals schmerzfrei zu bewältigen ist, kann ich aber nicht garantieren


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Das sollte jetzt keine negative Kritik sein. Mich würde mal der Fahrbericht eines echten Fahrers interessieren anstatt diese überzogenen Berichte aus irgendeiner FahrradBravo. Würde mich ja freuen, wenn es eine bezahlbare und vor allem optische Long Travel Enduro Alternative zum Scott Genius LT geben würde.

Ich habe mich dieses Jahr erstmal für ein Votec entschieden aber nächstes Jahr dann vielleicht.


----------



## Stango (28. März 2011)

Hallo zusammmen,
also ich fahre das Torque Vertride 2011 und muss sagen bergauf war ich echt überrascht wie gut es geht. Man kann auch wirklich damit 2000hm am Stück fahren!
Mit der absenkbaren Gabel ist auch die Sitzposition viel angenehmer als z.B. mit einem Hardtail den Berg hoch. Man wird mit dem Hardtail natürlich schneller oben sein als mit dem Torque keine Frage, aber man will ja damit auch keine Rennen gewinnen.
Meiner Meinung nach ein super Bike wenn man ein Bike für alles sucht.
Wenn jemand Fragen zu dem Bike hat (was auch immer man Wissen will  dann auch gerne per PN)


----------



## fussmensch (28. März 2011)

Ausführlichen Test habe ich letztes Jahr hier geschrieben.

Nochmal deutlich:
Ein 12 kg Bike mit uphill orientierterer Geometrie lässt sich leichter und schneller bergauf treten. Das Torque lässt sich aber völlig problemlos und entspannt selbst steilste Alpenanstiege hochbringen. Mann spürt das Gewicht, und die Geometrie ist erwartungsgemäß abfahrtsorientierter als bei ersterem. Aber mit abgesenkter Gabel (wie auch immer, Spanngurt finde ich persönlich nicht die sclechteste Lösung) geht das Torque bergauf recht ordentlich und mehr muss es auch nicht. Bergab ist es eine Wucht.


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Also darf man diesem Auszug aus einem Fahrbericht zum Torque Vertridge und deren verwandten Rahmenkonzepten keinen Glauben schenken?



> An steilen Anstiegen vermisst man eine Absenkung schmerzlich, weshalb ich bald mit Spannriemen auf Tour war, mit dem sich satte 6-7cm realisieren ließen. Ohne diese Maßnahme steigt das Vorderrad schnell, der Hinterbau sackt trotz Pro Pedal tief ein, man hängt über dem Hinterrad und kriegt wenig Druck auf die Kurbel.


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Ich knalle schon gerne steile Abhänge und verblockte Trails hoch und da muss auch mal der Wiegetritt ran. Würde es um normalen Uphill eines Bergpfades oder Straße gehen, da habe ich auch schon meinen Freerider ohne Probleme hochgekurbelt.


----------



## Stango (28. März 2011)

Im Wiegetritt schluckt der Federweg doch sehr viel Energy doch wenn man sitzen bleibt geht echt alles! Ich hab erlich gesagt noch nie jemanden gesehen der einen verblockten Trail "hochballert"  Oder nennst du einen Trail mit Wahlnussgroßen Steinchen "verblockt" dann reicht nämlich auch ein XC.....

P.S.: Nimms nicht persönlich (ich will wirklich niemandem zu nahe treten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Schon o.k. Stango aber das was einige nur runterfahren, fahre ich teilweise hoch und wenn dann auf einmal eine Stufe im Weg ist möchte ich über diese hinwegfahren und nicht kleben bleiben. 

Sowas hier zum Beispiel (nur steiler und teilweise gröber): Uphill


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. März 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> WANN hast du denn bestellt bzw welche Rahmengröße?



Bestellt habe ich am 25.01., Graphite Grey in Größe M. 
Am 26.03. kam die Nachricht, dass das Bike ab Donnerstag abgeholt werden kann.


----------



## Grehe (28. März 2011)

Hat schon wer was von den schwarzen Alpinisten gehört?


----------



## LX2000-Fan (28. März 2011)

Hallo an alle Canyonler
ich habe heute mein erstes Canyon bestellt und werde es wahrscheinlich in drei Wochen bei Canyon in Koblenz abholen

Es wird ein schwarzes Nerve AM 6.0

Hoffe die die schon lange auf ihr Traumbike warten demnächst dieses bekommen


----------



## Julian D. (28. März 2011)

@shockwave: Sind vorne und hinten "PaceStar" Reifen drauf oder "Trailstar"-Reifen?


----------



## tommyOO (28. März 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaa meins ist auch schon auf dem Weg obwohl 14te KW angekündigt. Denke Mittwoch ist es da. Bald macht die Bahn in Willingen ja auch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (28. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaa meins ist auch schon auf dem Weg obwohl 14te KW angekündigt. Denke Mittwoch ist es da. Bald macht die Bahn in Willingen ja auch auf


jo Mittwoch is es dann da  Liegt wohl daran das es zur Zeit Sofort erhältlich ist  Viel Spaß dann damit auch. Morgen wirds mal bissal sauber gemacht


----------



## palymper (29. März 2011)

jetzt heißt es wieder Grand Canyon CF 8.0 Liefertermin KW23


----------



## hannes57 (29. März 2011)

@ Grehe: nein!

Sehe mich schon gezwungen ein weiteres Wochenende ohne Rad verbringen zu muessen :/


----------



## Grehe (29. März 2011)

Immerhin: geteiltes Leid ist doppeltes Leid...


----------



## Caspar720 (29. März 2011)

Hm jo mir gehts genauso, ich warte auch auf den schwarzen Alpinisten und das bei dem Wetter...


----------



## johnnykey (29. März 2011)

Heute mein erstes Mtb bestellt, Canyon Nerve Am 7.0 in copper metallic.
Gerade ein bisschen zu spät. Vor zwei Tagen wars noch sofort lieferbar. Jetzt stehts auf Kw15. Egal...

Ich freu mich


----------



## hannes57 (29. März 2011)

ah morgen gibts bestimmt die gute email un dann wird freitag oder sstag das fahrwerk eingestellt! ganz sicher!


----------



## MCS78 (29. März 2011)

So, nun melde ich mich auch hier aus dem Wartezimmer ab!
Heute kam mein neuer Begleiter! 
An alle die noch warten müssen wünsche ich noch genügend Durchhaltevermögen!
Es wird sich auf alle Fälle lohnen!
LG Marc


----------



## tommyOO (29. März 2011)

so nun ist meins auch da und zusammengebaut. Ist das ein Shredder.
Mit dem nackt gebürstetem Alu,hammer! Nur hab gedacht die Deemax Naben wären lauter, gut sind neu und reichlich fett drin. Weiss einer wie laut die werden? Auffallend laut?


----------



## Ralph1993 (29. März 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> so nun ist meins auch da und zusammengebaut. Ist das ein Shredder.
> Mit dem nackt gebürstetem Alu,hammer! Nur hab gedacht die Deemax Naben wären lauter, gut sind neu und reichlich fett drin. Weiss einer wie laut die werden? Auffallend laut?



also man hört sie nach einer zeit immer lauter  aber hardcore laut werden sie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes57 (30. März 2011)

email bekommem dass schwarzer alpinist in arbeit ist


----------



## Focke_Wulf (30. März 2011)

Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die Zeit war lang aber schön mit Euch.
Nerve AM5 L Orange mit 5 Wochen Verzögerung. (Fotos später) 

Wünsche allen Verbliebenen eine große Vorfeude!


----------



## monkey10 (30. März 2011)

hannes57 schrieb:


> email bekommem dass schwarzer alpinist in arbeit ist



Du Glücklicher 

WANN hast denn bestellt und welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## hannes57 (30. März 2011)

bestellt ca anfang feb. kann gerade nicht nachsehen. groesse L


----------



## hannes57 (31. März 2011)

und versand email bekommen


----------



## Caspar720 (31. März 2011)

Mein Alpinist (schwarz, M) ist heute auch fertiggestellt worden und wohl auch direkt verschickt worden. Hab beide Mails mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig bekommen 
Juhu jetzt gehts am Wochenende rund


----------



## seventyseven (31. März 2011)

Hi,

da alles doch sehr schnell ging, möchte ich mich nur kurz setzen und dann wieder gehen!!! 

Ich hatte am Montag gegen Mittag online mein XC 7.0 in black bestellt.
Dienstag mittag kam die Auftragsbestätigung.
Mittwoch mittag kam dann die Mail, dass das Bike fertig ist und an DHL übergeben wurde.
Vor einer Stunde habe ich es in Empfang genommen.

Damit hat der ganze Vorgang nur 62 Stunden gedauert -> super Canyon und danke für die schnelle Bearbeitung. 

Dann wünsche ich alle anderen noch ne angenehme Wartezeit.

Ich muss leider auch noch ein weilchen warten, bis ich meine "Black Pearl" heute Abend zusammen bauen kann, bin z.z. noch auf arbeit. 


man trifft sich...


----------



## Fischgesicht (31. März 2011)

ich bin raus!
Strive abbestellt!
Nächste Woche!!!!!!!! hab ich mein Giant ReignX

Viel Spass weiterhin

Viele Grüße


----------



## ca501 (31. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

interessante entwicklung. alpinisten in M und L in graphite grey sofort verfügbar..... 
sind das dann rückgaben von kunden die es sich anders überlegt haben???
dann bin ich mal gespannt, hab mich eigentlich auf KW18 eingestellt.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnykey (31. März 2011)

Hab am Dienstag bestellt. Da hieß es noch Lieferung in KW 15. Heute morgen kam die mail, dass es an DHL übergeben wurde. Das ging mal wirklich schnell


----------



## ca501 (31. März 2011)

@johnnykey

auch alpinist? welche größe und Farbe?

grüße


----------



## johnnykey (31. März 2011)

Nee AM 7 in copper


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich nach 10 Wochen aus dem Wartezimmer.
Gestern habe ich endlich mein Alpinist (grau, M) in Koblenz abholen dürfen. 
Wir verstehen uns soweit sehr gut und haben schon viele Pläne für dieses Jahr geschmiedet.

Allen Wartenden eine gute und kurzweilige Zeit hier. Haltet durch!


----------



## hannes57 (1. April 2011)

alpinist ist da


----------



## Grehe (1. April 2011)

Es war sehr schön, es hat mich sehr gefreut hier im Wartezimmer. Ich habe heute auch die Sendungsbestätigung von Canyon erhalten. Alpinist, schwarz, M. Ich freu mich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes57 (1. April 2011)

//http://img141.imageshack.us/i/imagebd.jpg/

sorry nicht das beste bild, und mit styropor am oberrohr. dennoch bin ich nach der ersten kleinen runde voll begeister . groesse L bei 90kg und 1,93m passt perfekt.


----------



## gremlino (1. April 2011)

hannes57 schrieb:


> //http://img141.imageshack.us/i/imagebd.jpg/
> 
> sorry nicht das beste bild, und mit styropor am oberrohr. dennoch bin ich nach der ersten kleinen runde voll begeister . groesse L bei 90kg und 1,93m passt perfekt.



ich bin mal kurz so frei, dein Bildlink funzt nicht auf anhieb....:


----------



## akami (1. April 2011)

Ist der Sattel so nach vorne geneigt für den Extremuphill?


----------



## Grehe (2. April 2011)

Wassndafüreinekurbeldran???


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. April 2011)

Grehe schrieb:


> Wassndafüreinekurbeldran???


Race Face Sixc AM Carbon

die mal flappe 500 kostet  ent krass. Die Atlas FR kostet nur um die 260


----------



## Grehe (2. April 2011)

Was, war die von Canyon draufgemacht?


----------



## Ewoodster (2. April 2011)

Servus ihr "Mitwarter",

ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen das Strive ES 8.0 in Schwarz bestellt, war letzte Woche Probefahren in Koblenz und habe dann die Rahmengröße verändert. Jetzt muss ich irgendwie die Wartezeit bis KW24 überbrücken. Das ist mein erstes MTB seit meinem Jugend "Null-suspension" MTB vor gut 13 Jahren (das ich immer noch fahre, stabiles Gerät). Leider ist die Wartezeit aufgrund der großen Vorfreude nahezu unerträglich. Blöde Sonne, hoffe die erscheint ab mitte Juni auch fast jeden Tag!


----------



## Spiike (2. April 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Servus ihr "Mitwarter",
> 
> ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen das Strive ES 8.0 in Schwarz bestellt, war letzte Woche Probefahren in Koblenz und habe dann die Rahmengröße verändert. quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ewoodster (2. April 2011)

Ich bin mit meiner Körpergröße an der Grenze zwischen M und S, hatte S wegen der Wendigkeit bestellt. 
Ich bin dann in Koblenz Größe M gefahren und es hat gut gepasst. Bei S wird mir wahrscheinlich das Oberrohr zu kurz. Leider hatten sie nur M zur Verfügung, weshalb ich keinen direkten Vergleich habe.


----------



## mohlo (2. April 2011)

Yeah! Nächste Woche werde ich wohl mein AM 9.0 HS (L) in KO abholen können.

Eben kam folgende E-Mail von Canyon...



> Kundennummer: DXXXXXXXX Auftrags-Nr. XXXXXXXX
> 
> Sehr geehrte/er XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (2. April 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner Körpergröße an der Grenze zwischen M und S, hatte S wegen der Wendigkeit bestellt.
> Ich bin dann in Koblenz Größe M gefahren und es hat gut gepasst. Bei S wird mir wahrscheinlich das Oberrohr zu kurz. Leider hatten sie nur M zur Verfügung, weshalb ich keinen direkten Vergleich habe.



Ich hab auch das S bestellt - bei 1,74 m und 79 cm Schrittlänge.
Wie groß bist Du denn?

Danke

Hans


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. April 2011)

Grehe schrieb:


> Was, war die von Canyon draufgemacht?



jo die wurden von Canyon drauf gemacht, also leut einem anderen User. In der Canyon Bildergalerie ist auch ein Alpi. drin mit der selben kurbel. Alle haben so augen gemacht als sie geschaut haben wie teuer die kurbel ist


----------



## johnnykey (2. April 2011)

So ich bin dann weg. Radl heute morgen bei der Post abgeholt, montiert und gleich ne kleine Runde gefahren. Einfach super das Ding
Pedale kommen dann hoffentlich auch bald...


----------



## Ewoodster (2. April 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das S bestellt - bei 1,74 m und 79 cm Schrittlänge.
> Wie groß bist Du denn?
> 
> Danke
> ...


Hallo Hans,

ich bin 1,73 m und habe 80er Schrittlänge. Wir sind also fast exakt gleicht groß. Ich will dich nicht verunsicher, aber mir hat der Berater M empfohlen. Nur wie bereits erwähnt, ich konnte kein S Probefahren.


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. April 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> ich bin 1,73 m und habe 80er Schrittlänge. Wir sind also fast exakt gleicht groß. Ich will dich nicht verunsicher, aber mir hat der Berater M empfohlen. Nur wie bereits erwähnt, ich konnte kein S Probefahren.



dann ganz flott auf M ändern lassen. Bei Canyon gibts da aber eh keine probleme habe mein Dropzone zurück geschickt und habe mir das FRX 9.0 Ltd geordert. Ohne Kosten aufschlag sonst was.


----------



## Goofinger (3. April 2011)

Yeah! Done! Hab mir gerade das Torque Rockzone braun in L bestellt 
Jetzt heist es warten...


----------



## mohlo (4. April 2011)

Habe soeben online den "Abholtermin" gebucht - am Donnerstag kann ich mein AM 9.0 HS entgegennehmen! ;-)


----------



## litefreak (4. April 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht zur Bestellung des Nerve AM 6.0 (S, schwarz) für meine Frau:


----------



## mohlo (4. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Bericht zur Bestellung des Nerve AM 6.0 (S, schwarz) für meine Frau:


Hey... das steht sogar im eigenen Kinderzimmer! Sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockRideRichie (4. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Habe soeben online den "Abholtermin" gebucht - am Donnerstag kann ich mein AM 9.0 HS entgegennehmen! ;-)



Na du Glücklicher! Habe heute die Info über meinen Zahlungseingang erhalten und spekuliere, dass ich es ggf. auch schon etwas früher bekomme...


----------



## mohlo (4. April 2011)

RockRideRichie schrieb:


> Na du Glücklicher! Habe heute die Info über meinen Zahlungseingang erhalten und spekuliere, dass ich es ggf. auch schon etwas früher bekomme...



Ja... ich kann es kaum abwarten, endlich wieder aufs Rad zu steigen.
Erst vor 2 Wochen wurde mein Cannondale gestohlen. Vorletzten Samstag in Koblenz das Nerve bestellt und gestern kam die Zusage der Versicherung, dass sie den Schaden mit 2.000 EUR regulieren. Besser konnte es nicht laufen!

Am Samstag/Sonntag wird das Nerve "eingeritten". Ich bin besonders auf die Hammerschmidt gespannt.


----------



## chicken07 (7. April 2011)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. Nach insgesamt 8 (!) Monaten Wartezeit, 3-maliger Verschiebung des Liefertermins und somit 3 Monaten Verspätung (es hieß mal KW 3) ist heute mein Grand Canyon CF angekommen. Bin endlich "raus" hier. Hoffe, das Wetter bleibt so schön ;-)

Allen Wartenden noch viel Geduld!


----------



## palymper (7. April 2011)

Commerzbank 

Heute früh meine Mails gescheckt und was sah ich da verwundert *augenreib*

Ihre Canyon Bestellung VA****** wird kommissioniert.

Gefolgt von

Bei der Reservierung der Zahlung von Ihrer Kreditkarte bekommen wir folgende Rückmeldung: "Die
Anfrage wurde vom Autorisierungssystem abgelehnt. 



Also bei der Bank angerufen - schön 10 Minuten in der ach so "kostengünstigen" Warteschleife mein Leben verstreichen lassen.

Ich: Es gibt ein Problem mit meiner KK, was is da los
Bank Tussi: ja ich sehe den Versuch, der Fehler liegt beim Händler, der hat die Beantragung vergessen.
Ich: ????

Also bei Canyon angerufen, die sagten mir so was gibt's gar net

Tooolllll, bin ich also im Ping Pong Spiel zwischen den Mächten 

Bank war diesmal ein anderer Sachbearbeiter dran der gemeint hat der Händler hat recht und die Kollegin keine Ahnung.

Betrag war ungewöhnlich hoch und daher hat das System automatisch den Betrag gesperrt, Canyon autorisiert.

Bin ja mal gespannt wie das "Spielchen" weiter geht und ob es sich auf die Lieferung auswirkt 

Warum ich über KK mache, der Betrag ist erst ab nächsten Monat im Budget eingeplant ...


----------



## Crewso (7. April 2011)

Will nur kurz meiner Freude ausdruck verleihen.
Letztes Wochenende habe ich mir ein Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 bestellt. Heute wurde es verschickt. Morgen dürfte ich es dann wohl in empfang nehmen.

Ick freu mir


----------



## mohlo (7. April 2011)

So, gleich geht's nach Koblenz... 100km hin... Nerve AM 9.0 HS einpacken... und dann wieder 100km zurück! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palymper (7. April 2011)

Bike kommt nächste Woche, bin bald hier wech


----------



## Erik86 (7. April 2011)

Muss mich noch bis KW 16 gedulden bis mein Nerve AM 7.0 in Cooper Metallic kommt!Könnte heulen


----------



## Saschka88 (7. April 2011)

Ich werde mein Trailflwo stornieren wenn ich am Samstag ein Dropzone erwische 

Ich habe keine Lust mehr bis KW 20 zu warten


----------



## mohlo (7. April 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, da ich mein neues AM 9.0 HS heute Nachmittag in Koblenz abgeholt habe - Knapp 2 Wochen nach Bestellung - was will man(n) mehr!


----------



## Julian D. (8. April 2011)

Hab letzten SA mein Alpinist abgeholt und bin direkt nach Beerfelden gefahren. Bin hier also raus. Isn klasse Bike.


----------



## palymper (8. April 2011)

YES!!!! 

Ihre Canyon Bestellung VA****** ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen


----------



## MindPatterns (8. April 2011)

Mwah! Eigentlich wollt ich hier garnicht rein, aber da mein Nerve jetzt seit vorgestern Abend in Köln im Paketzentrum versackt, bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig. Langsam wird's mir auch zu doof, ständig die Seite mit der Sendungsverfolgung zu refreshen...  *F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5*


----------



## Fell (9. April 2011)

Oh cool, ein Wartezimmer  Na da setz ich mich mal... ich glaube ich muss lange sitzen... Termin für mein Strive ist KW 24. Habs heute beim GranFondo in Koblenz bestellt. Ich hole es aber auch ab, einfach 139 km. Geht noch, muss nur quasi immer gerade aus fahren


----------



## BaseJaxx (10. April 2011)

Eben das Torque Alpinist in black anodized L bestellt... jetzt bin ich mal gespannt obs wirklich in der 20.kw kommen wird!

Gruß, 
Base


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2011)

So, bin raus. Mein AM 8 ist gestern angekommen und wird heute eingeweiht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ca501 (10. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

bin ebenfalls seit etwa 4 Wochen Wartender und warte auf ein Alpinist in graphite grey. Habe bereits einen Abholtermin für nächste Woche, was eigentlich auch erfreulich ist, dennoch hab ich einige Bedenken, die ich gerne loswerden möchte und eure Meinungen dazu gerne hören würde.
Mich stört die Tatsache, dass die Lieferung eigentlich für KW18 angesetzt war und vor einigen Tagen die Verfügbarkeit bei den graphite grey Modellen auf SOFORT gesprungen ist. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es sich dabei um Rückgaben von anderen Kunden handelt. Aus eigener Erfahrung weis ich, dass ein bereits einmal ausgepacktes und montiertes Rad nicht mehr "Neu" ist und beim zusammenbau einige Spuren entstehen wie z.b. am Lenker und evtl. Sattel, falls das Sattelrohr nicht entgratet war. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich bei einem 3000 Rad kein Interesse an einem Rückläufer, der bereits von einem anderen Kunden getestet wurde. Wenn ich mir einen Neuwagen kaufe, so will ich auch kein Probefahrt Wagen.
Zwar könnte man nun sagen, was soll der vorherige Kunde gemacht haben um das Rad zu beschädigen, jedoch denke ich kann man durchaus Schäden erzeugen, die nicht auf Anhieb erkennbar sind z.B. durch zu niedrigen Luftdruck in Reifen und Feder/Dämpfer.
Wenn ich ein Rad aus dem Showroom kaufe, dann wird es ebenfalls schon von anderen Kunden gefahren worde sien, jedoch erfolgt dies meist unter Aufsicht.
Beschäftigt ihr euch mit solchen Fragen oder interessiert euch das gar nicht?

Grüße


----------



## akami (10. April 2011)

@ ca501:

Ich kenne deine Sorge. Persönlich würde ich auch niemals ein Bike kaufen, welches schon von einem anderen Gefahren wurde. Vorallem nicht wenn es sich um ein High-Performance-Bike handelt, da man nicht weiß wie der Vorgänger das Rad behandelt hat und wo nun Schwächen sind, die sich erst später bemerkbar machen. Wenn man sich selber mit seinem Bike ablegt oder mal zu unsauber gefahren ist, kann man das einschätzen. Bei einem Fremdbike geht das nun mal nicht.

Ob das Rückläufer sind oder einfach nur eien frische Charge kann ich dir nicht sagen aber mich würde es nicht wundern, da das Alpinist ja unter der Kategorie der Enduros gehalten wird. Sprich voll Uphilltauglich bei Freerideperformance, das Bike welches sich jeder wünscht. Da das Alpinist mit seinen 180mm weder über einen Lockout verfügt und ich Tests über den Rahmen gelesen habe wo davon gesprochen wurde, dass dises Bike im Upbhill wegsagt und es nur schmerzlich den Berg hochgetreten werden kann, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass viele mit dem Ding doch keine Steigungen mit bis zu 35% (eventuell verblockt), 2000HM und Touren von 70, 100 oder mehr Kilometer mit Spaß bewältigen.

Das ist meine Meinung und soll keien Kritik an Alpinist Besitzer sein. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit euren neuen Bikes und hoffe, dass es vollstens euren Ansprüchen entspricht.

Grüße


----------



## litefreak (10. April 2011)

- Das Rad war so oder so schon mal komplett zusammen gebaut worden durch die Werkstadt, da sämtliche Teile auf Funktionalität geprüft werden (Du bekommst auch einen entsprechenden Bericht). Dabei wird auch eine kleine "Probefahrt" von dem Monteur gemacht (dies wohl jedoch in der Werkstadt und nicht draußen). Dann wird das Rad passend für den Versand auseinander genommen.

- Sollte ein Kunde sein Rad wegen nicht gefallen wieder zurückschicken, so wird es auf Beschädigungen geprüft, und wenn welche vorhanden sind, so werden diese Teile ausgetauscht (und dem Ex-Kunden in Rechnung gestellt - außer die waren davor schon defekt).

- Bekommst Du nun ein Rad, bei welchem irgend welche Defekte zu sehen sind, so werden diese halt reklamiert. Ob ein Rad schon echten Boden unter seinen Reifen gesehen hatte, ist leicht ersichtlich.

- Das die Lieferzeit plötzlich auf "sofort" gewechselt hat, ist bestimmt nicht durch Rücksendungen entstanden.

Kurz: du machst Dir einfach zu viele Gedanken die durch das "ewige" warten zustande kommen 
Und wenn es Dir doch noch keine Ruhe lässt, dann Ruf doch bei Canyon einfach mal an und frag die genau das.


----------



## MtB2 (10. April 2011)

Hallo, 
hab eben ein Canyon Rockzone M in schwarz bestellt.
Bin 184 groß und fahre Hauptsächlich in Bikeparks und auf Trails.
lg aus Köln


----------



## -Centurion- (10. April 2011)

Hi,
habe mir gerade ebenfalls ein Rockzone in M und schwarz bestellt .
Sollte Mitte bis Ende Mai ankommen.
gruß aus Köln


----------



## Nexic (10. April 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Hab heute meine bestellung aufgegeben, ein schönes Torque Trailflow solls werden.

Bis KW20 muss ich noch warten, freu mich schon.


----------



## Nussmischung (11. April 2011)

Hab Freitag mein Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt (Verfügbarkeit KW 17) und jetzt gerade wird es schon kommissioniert. Ich hab die Hoffnung, dass es morgen oder vielleicht heute schon rausgeht 
Das ging ja wesentlich schneller als gedacht!

//edit:
Und schon ist es an DHL übergeben worden! 30 Minuten von der Kommissionierung zum Versand.


----------



## Erik86 (11. April 2011)

Hallo Nussmischung hast es aber dann schwarz bestellt oder??Ich hab meins am 1. april bestellt und habe noch nicht gehört soll KW 16 kommen.


----------



## Nussmischung (11. April 2011)

Hi Erik, ich habs in copper metallic (bzw. Kackbraun) per Nachnahme bestellt. In Rahmengröße L.
Viel Glück! Vielleichts gehts bei deinem ja jetzt auch schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erik86 (11. April 2011)

dann muss ich mal anrufen hab genau das gleiche bestellt.


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. April 2011)

Hab gerade mit dem Canyon Service telefoniert, für alle Bikes mit Raceface Elementen werden gerade Alternativen geprüft und bestellt. 

Eigene Wünsche sollten evtl. eingebracht werden, ich hab gerade still lauten lassen das ich SRAM0 gern am Bike sehen würde...

Betrifft zB das Torque Alpinist!


Gruß, 
BaseJaxx


----------



## Nussmischung (11. April 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> dann muss ich mal anrufen hab genau das gleiche bestellt.



Hast du schon angerufen? Würde mich ja auch mal interessieren warum das bei dir so viel länger dauert. Vielleicht hast du Zubehör mitbestellt was gerade nicht lieferbar ist?


----------



## Erik86 (11. April 2011)

Ja hab angerufen. Der meinte zu mir das könnte nicht sein da zur zeit der Rahmen in Cooper Metallic gar nicht zur verfügung steht!Er konnte nicht mal sagen ob es nächste woche geliefert wird.Habs das Bike ja auch am 1. April schon in Bar im Showroom bezahlt.Es ist aber nicht so schlimm bin am dienstag ers am Kreuzband operiert worden.Aber hätts trotzdem gerne hier stehn ;-)


----------



## Nussmischung (11. April 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> Ja hab angerufen. Der meinte zu mir das könnte nicht sein da zur zeit der Rahmen in Cooper Metallic gar nicht zur verfügung steht!Er konnte nicht mal sagen ob es nächste woche geliefert wird.Habs das Bike ja auch am 1. April schon in Bar im Showroom bezahlt.Es ist aber nicht so schlimm bin am dienstag ers am Kreuzband operiert worden.Aber hätts trotzdem gerne hier stehn ;-)



Komisch. Naja mal schauen was DHL mir vorbei bringt. Ich werds dann hier berichten


----------



## gremlino (11. April 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit dem Canyon Service telefoniert, für alle Bikes mit Raceface Elementen werden gerade Alternativen geprüft und bestellt.
> 
> Eigene Wünsche sollten evtl. eingebracht werden, ich hab gerade still lauten lassen das ich SRAM0 gern am Bike sehen würde...
> 
> ...



Meldet sich Canyon oder muss man da selber nachhaken? Haben die dir am Telefon da irgendwas zu gesagt?

Wobei, welche Alternative gibt es zur RF Sixc? Die XTR ist ja noch deutlich günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erik86 (11. April 2011)

ja wäre dir dankbar wenn du sagst ob es das passende bike ist !naja mal abwarten ob sich etwas tut für KW 16


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. April 2011)

@gremlino
Ruf einfach an sonst bekommst Du nur ne Mail von den Komponenten die sie alternativ nach Ihrer Nase eingebaut haben... rechtzeitig bescheid sagen hilft denke ich...


----------



## monkey10 (12. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Wobei, welche Alternative gibt es zur RF Sixc? Die XTR ist ja noch *deutlich günstiger*



@xtr: kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da es doch die neue xtr nur in 10fach gibt. somit müsste zahnkranz, shifter, schaltwerk und umwerfer auch getauscht werden... das alpinist ist mit 9fach ausgerüstet


----------



## gremlino (12. April 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> @xtr: kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da es doch die neue xtr nur in 10fach gibt. somit müsste zahnkranz, shifter, schaltwerk und umwerfer auch getauscht werden... das alpinist ist mit 9fach ausgerüstet



nene, bei mir gehts ja ums Strive mit der RF Sixc. Und da ist ja 10-fach und sowieso Rest XTR, das wäre kein Problem. Wären also wirklich nur die Kurbeln....

BaseJaxx: danke für die Info, werde ich machen


----------



## noreaga (12. April 2011)

Laut eines gestrigen Status Telefonats mit Canyon sagte man mir, dass an mein Strive ESX 9.0 statt der Race Face eine Sram XX verbaut wird.

Leider ändert sich am Liefertermin nichts...  :-(


----------



## palymper (12. April 2011)

So Leutz,


bin raus hier , Bike is vorhin eingedrudelt 







lg

mike


----------



## Gope (12. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> nene, bei mir gehts ja ums Strive mit der RF Sixc. Und da ist ja 10-fach und sowieso Rest XTR, das wäre kein Problem. Wären also wirklich nur die Kurbeln....
> 
> BaseJaxx: danke für die Info, werde ich machen



Hallo,

also ich habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert und zu meinem Auftrag (LTD) gibts aktuell keine Änderung. Das Thema RaceFace Insolvenz ließ aber bei der Dame am Telefon auch offensichtlich keine Glöckchen klingeln... 

Bin mal sehr gespannt was das noch gibt. Fakt ist, dass Canyon uns anschreibt, wenn Änderungen durchgeführt werden.

Dann bis KW 23!


----------



## gremlino (12. April 2011)

noreaga schrieb:


> Laut eines gestrigen Status Telefonats mit Canyon sagte man mir, dass an mein Strive ESX 9.0 statt der Race Face eine Sram XX verbaut wird.
> 
> Leider ändert sich am Liefertermin nichts...  :-(



Also wenn die das machen :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:
dann gibts aber 







die XX mit der XTR geht ja gaaaaaaaaaaar nicht


----------



## Gope (13. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Also wenn die das machen :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:
> dann gibts aber
> 
> 
> ...



Das fände ich auch sehr merkwürdig. Wie würde das überhaupt funktionieren? Die XX gibts doch nur als 2-fach, oder? Tapen die dann den Bashguard von außen dran mit Gaffa & Reißzwecken? 

Das muss mir echt mal jemand erklären. Viele Alternativen bleiben da nicht mehr.


----------



## Gope (13. April 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Das fände ich auch sehr merkwürdig. Wie würde das überhaupt funktionieren? Die XX gibts doch nur als 2-fach, oder? Tapen die dann den Bashguard von außen dran mit Gaffa & Reißzwecken?
> 
> Das muss mir echt mal jemand erklären. Viele Alternativen bleiben da nicht mehr.



Womit wir beim Thema wären: Der erste Eintrag in Google, wenn Du nach SRAM XX und Bashguard suchst:

http://www.hucknroll.com/mountainbike/review/Great-unless-you-want-a-bash-guard/200064723.html

-> GREAT... unless you want a bashguard!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes57 (13. April 2011)

Grehe schrieb:


> Was, war die von Canyon draufgemacht?



jop  hab ich nich selbst gekauft..alpinist geht super, top auch bergauf. sehr gut. hammer rad


----------



## Nussmischung (13. April 2011)

Wie lang braucht DHL denn etwa um das Rad auszuliefern? Meins ist jetzt seit Montag unterwegs und in den letzten 36 Stunden gabs kein Update mehr beim Online-Tracking...


----------



## mok2905 (13. April 2011)

Mein Nerve letztes Jahr hat 5 Tage gebraucht und das Torque dieses Jahr 7 Tage.


----------



## no81 (13. April 2011)

hannes57 schrieb:


> jop  hab ich nich selbst gekauft..alpinist geht super, top auch bergauf. sehr gut. hammer rad



immer wieder denk ich mir bei solchen kommentaren sollt ich nicht doch lieber vom vorbestellten strive auf den alpinisten umsteigen. bin eh nicht so der extremtourer, aber downhiller steht schon daheim und deswegen wollt ich das nicht so langhubige... hmmm schwere entscheidung


----------



## Ralph1993 (13. April 2011)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Wie lang braucht DHL denn etwa um das Rad auszuliefern? Meins ist jetzt seit Montag unterwegs und in den letzten 36 Stunden gabs kein Update mehr beim Online-Tracking...



ich wette morgen kommt es an


----------



## Deleted176859 (14. April 2011)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Wie lang braucht DHL denn etwa um das Rad auszuliefern? Meins ist jetzt seit Montag unterwegs und in den letzten 36 Stunden gabs kein Update mehr beim Online-Tracking...



Donnerstag früh an DHL übergeben, Freitag 12:56 Uhr geliefert !!! Hut ab...! Da sag einer noch DHL kann nur langsam......;-)


----------



## palymper (14. April 2011)

Freitag wurde es DHL übergeben, Dienstag war es da - kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Quellekatalog (14. April 2011)

no81 schrieb:


> immer wieder denk ich mir bei solchen kommentaren sollt ich nicht doch lieber vom vorbestellten strive auf den alpinisten umsteigen. bin eh nicht so der extremtourer, aber downhiller steht schon daheim und deswegen wollt ich das nicht so langhubige... hmmm schwere entscheidung



Auch wenn es hart ist noch zu warten, würde ich es tun. Denn mit dem Strive hast eine super, leichtere alternative... Sonst hast zwei ähnliche Geräte

Ich fand auch immer lustig, von 160mm Enduro auf ein 100 mm Fully umzusteigen oder auf mein Hardtail....


----------



## Nussmischung (14. April 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ich wette morgen kommt es an


ich glaube du hast recht! DHL-Tracking sagt: "Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen." 



klitschbeen schrieb:


> Donnerstag früh an DHL übergeben, Freitag 12:56 Uhr geliefert !!! Hut ab...! Da sag einer noch DHL kann nur langsam......;-)


Schneller gehts wirklich nicht. Meins wurde Montag abgeschickt und Dienstags hab ich auch schon gehofft dass es ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (14. April 2011)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast recht! DHL-Tracking sagt: "Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen."
> 
> 
> Schneller gehts wirklich nicht. Meins wurde Montag abgeschickt und Dienstags hab ich auch schon gehofft dass es ankommt



sobald es noch vor 13uhr ins zustell depo kommt dann kannste zu 80% sicher sein das es in den nächsten 2 stunden ins zustellfahrzeug kommt und wenn es mal da drin ist... dann haste es sowieso noch am selben tag  wo wohnst du denn? also von koblenz bis nach münchen hat es von Montag bis Mittwoch gedauert


----------



## Nussmischung (14. April 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> sobald es noch vor 13uhr ins zustell depo kommt dann kannste zu 80% sicher sein das es in den nächsten 2 stunden ins zustellfahrzeug kommt und wenn es mal da drin ist... dann haste es sowieso noch am selben tag  wo wohnst du denn? also von koblenz bis nach münchen hat es von Montag bis Mittwoch gedauert



Bin auch in München. Ist eben angekommen, hat jetzt von Montag bis Donnerstag gedauert. Ist aber scheinbar ein Rückläufer, sieht aber unbenutzt aus. Auf einem Zettel steht, dass es am 08. Februar kontrolliert und verpackt wurde.


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. April 2011)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Bin auch in München. Ist eben angekommen, hat jetzt von Montag bis Donnerstag gedauert. Ist aber scheinbar ein Rückläufer, sieht aber unbenutzt aus. Auf einem Zettel steht, dass es am 08. Februar kontrolliert und verpackt wurde.



was hast du für ein bike?


----------



## Koni2222 (14. April 2011)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Bin auch in München. Ist eben angekommen, hat jetzt von Montag bis Donnerstag gedauert. Ist aber scheinbar ein Rückläufer, sieht aber unbenutzt aus. Auf einem Zettel steht, dass es am 08. Februar kontrolliert und verpackt wurde.



Ich habe vor 2 Wochen ein Nerve AM 8.0 bekommen, das wurde am 03. Februar verpackt und sah auch unbenutzt aus, vielleicht stehen die einfach schon so lang im Lager ?


----------



## Nussmischung (14. April 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> was hast du für ein bike?


Nerve AM 7.0



Koni2222 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 2 Wochen ein Nerve AM 8.0 bekommen, das wurde am 03. Februar verpackt und sah auch unbenutzt aus, vielleicht stehen die einfach schon so lang im Lager ?


Ja. Die sind wohl schon fertig zusammengeschraubt und stehen im Lager und warten auf die Bestellung. Nach der Bestellung werden die dann wieder aus dem Lager in die Werkstatt gefahren, nochmal durchgeschaut und verpackt.
Ich hab eben mal angerufen, weil bei mir noch eine Bremssicherung fehlte. Bekomme ich jetzt nachgeschickt.




So siehts aus, wenn in meiner kleinen Studentenbude ein Bike zusammengeschraubt wird


----------



## Nexic (14. April 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle die ihr Bike per Vorkasse bestellt haben. 

Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr die Bestätigung für die Zahlung erhalten habt?

Ich weiß das hängt auch von der jeweiligen Bank ab, trozdem würde mir das sehr helfen.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koni2222 (14. April 2011)

Ich habe am 18.03 das Geld Überwiesen, am 23.03 kam die Bestätigung für den Geldeingang (Wochenende dazwischen), am 29.03 wurde es verschickt und am 30.03 war es da


----------



## Nexic (14. April 2011)

Danke! Geht ja doch recht schnell ca 2-3 Arbeitstage, sowas hört man gern.


----------



## Erik86 (14. April 2011)

glückwunsch @ nussmischung bei mir hat sich immer noch nichts getan!!


----------



## Nussmischung (14. April 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> glückwunsch @ nussmischung bei mir hat sich immer noch nichts getan!!



Komisch. Ruf mal an, kann ja eigentlich nicht angehen, dass Leute die später bestellt haben früher beliefert werden.


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. April 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle die ihr Bike per Vorkasse bestellt haben.
> 
> Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr die Bestätigung für die Zahlung erhalten habt?
> 
> ...


Montag überwiesen Mittwoch haben sie das Geld erhalten


----------



## Erik86 (14. April 2011)

ich hab ja angerufen dann sagen die zu mir kann nicht sein cooper metallic steht nicht zur verfügung!Naja liefertermin ist ja  erst nächste woche ansonsten hätte ich auch schon angerufen.Ich hab am 1.4. bar bezahlt im showroom und am 12. kam dann endlich mal ne zahlungsbestätigung!


----------



## chrisNOM (15. April 2011)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Nerve AM 7.0
> 
> 
> Ja. Die sind wohl schon fertig zusammengeschraubt und stehen im Lager und warten auf die Bestellung. Nach der Bestellung werden die dann wieder aus dem Lager in die Werkstatt gefahren, nochmal durchgeschaut und verpackt.
> ...



schon ne runde gedreht??


----------



## Nussmischung (15. April 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> schon ne runde gedreht??



Jep. Ist mein erstes Fully und das ist ja schon ein ziemlich neues Fahrgefühl


----------



## ca501 (15. April 2011)

Hallo

welche Kurbel wird denn nun beim Alpinist ausgeliefert? Darf morgen mein alpinist abholen und wäre gerne vorab informiert. oder bleibts vorerst bei race face?

danke


----------



## BaseJaxx (16. April 2011)

Laut Servicemitarbeiter verbaut Canyon keine Raceface Kurbeln mehr... sag mal was die verbauen wenn Du das Bike hast!

Gruß, 
Base


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (16. April 2011)

ca501 schrieb:


> welche Kurbel wird denn nun beim Alpinist ausgeliefert? Darf morgen mein alpinist abholen und wäre gerne vorab informiert. oder bleibts vorerst bei race face?



am besten du wendest dich per mail od. besser noch telefonisch an canyon. oder dachtest du, die nachtschicht von canyon betreut den "wartezimmer"-fred . aber morgen weißt du mehr. schreib doch bitte, was sie bei deinem alpinist verbaut haben..



BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Laut Servicemitarbeiter verbaut Canyon keine Raceface Kurbeln mehr... sag mal was die verbauen wenn Du das Bike hast!



ist ja immer interessant, dass man die unterschiedlichsten sachen hört von canyon bzw liest von den usern hier.

laut meiner info wurde z.B. mein alpinist heute mit der RF atlas AM versendet...


----------



## BaseJaxx (16. April 2011)

hey monkey, 

evtl. liegt es daran das ich erst 20.kw Liefertermin habe und die bis dahin quasi Ihr Lager an Raceface Kurbeln aufgebraucht haben?

Ich habe keine Ahnung, die haben mir am Telefon gesagt das keine Racefacekurbeln an mein Bike gebaut werden... kann sein das ich evtl. das Glück/Pech habe eine Alternative verbaut zu bekommen... sowas wie die Hammerschmidt zB 

Lg,
Base


----------



## ca501 (16. April 2011)

servus

habe nun mein alpinist. Kurbel ist eine Race Face SIXC carbon mit Race face bashguard. umwerfer ist XT statt SLX. die easton ec 70 sattelstütze war nicht vorrätig, weshalb vorübergehend eine iridium dran ist, die ich behalten darf, nachdem mir die easton stütze nachgeliefert wird.
beim lenker ist wohl kein carbon mehr im einsatz im vergl. zum 2010er modell. werde das gerät mal morgen ausprobieren. 

grüße


----------



## nismo2002 (17. April 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hab heute meine bestellung aufgegeben, ein schönes Torque Trailflow solls werden.
> 
> Bis KW20 muss ich noch warten, freu mich schon.



*Das Warten lohnt sich!!* 
Jungfernfahrt gestern - draufsetzen - wohlfühlen!!
(jetzt geht es an die Fein-Einstellung der Gabel/ des Dämpfer)


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. April 2011)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> *Das Warten lohnt sich!!*
> Jungfernfahrt gestern - draufsetzen - wohlfühlen!!
> (jetzt geht es an die Fein-Einstellung der Gabel/ des Dämpfer)




 Gott sieht die FOX dünn aus


----------



## Nexic (17. April 2011)

Sieht echt super aus nismo! 

Und ich muss noch bis mitte Mai warten! 

Das einzige was mich am Trailflow stört sind die Aufkleber an den Laufrädern,
 die werden sofort abgemacht und dann isses Perfekt.


----------



## Brinsen (18. April 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Gott sieht die FOX dünn aus



Sieht aber wirklich nur so aus  Im vergleich zu anderen Gabeln ist sie dann doch etwas fetter


----------



## Erik86 (18. April 2011)

na toll hab heute morgen bei canyon angerufen und gefragt ob es diese woche mit der geplanten lieferung klappt. Mir wurde gesagt wenn ich ehrlich bin ist es unwahrscheinlich das es klappt eher nächste woche.Dachte man würde wenigstens ne email vorher bekommen wenn das geplante lieferdatum überschritten wird.


----------



## RockRideRichie (18. April 2011)

ich bitte um Trost, Zusprache, Erklärungsversuche oder einfach nur um wüste Beschimpfung ;-)

26.3. mohlo bestellt vor Ort ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 HS zu Abholung vor Ort(in Koblenz). 
(PS: Ich habe an diesem Tag auf der Canyon-Seite die Liefertermin kontrolliert, es war KW15)

28.3. Ich bestelle online ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 HS als Versand nach Wien. zugesagter Liefertermin: KW 16 -> ist ok
30.3. Ich weise die Vorauszahlung an. 
4.4. Bestätigung des Eingangs meiner der Vorauszahlung durch Canyon
4.4. Mohlo kann bereits seinen Abholtermin vereinbaren -> sein Bike ist fertiggestellt
18.4. (KW 16) Ich habe noch nicht mal eine Kommissionierungsinfo erhalten...wenn das Bike wirklich noch diese Woche hier ankommt wäre ich sehr begeistert, kann es aber kaum glauben. Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich dann auf Urlaub, leider wohl mit dem alten Bike... Hoffentlich lagert es die Post so lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (18. April 2011)

@RockRideRichie: Rufe doch bei Canyon an und frage bzgl. der Lieferung, bzw. sage wann es frühstens geliefert werden darf. Die Post würde das Rad höchstens 7(?) Tage bei sich lagern.


----------



## RockRideRichie (18. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> @RockRideRichie: Rufe doch bei Canyon an und frage bzgl. der Lieferung, bzw. sage wann es frühstens geliefert werden darf. Die Post würde das Rad höchstens 7(?) Tage bei sich lagern.



was ne Idee, könnte glatt von mir sein  Habe ich auch gleich getan (eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht Anrufer Nr. 56756 mit der Frage "Wo bleibt eigentlich mein Bike" sein, aber DIE melden sich ja nicht...).

Die Antwort war: Das wird VIELLEICHT (!!) diese Woche, in der eigentlich der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ist, VERSENDET (also losschicken, nicht geliefert, ankommen, Postbote, *dingdong*), vielleicht aber auch erst nächste Woche...  

Ich sollte mal auf Rechnung bestellen und sagen, dass ich vielleicht demnächst bezahle... 

Schade...


----------



## Erik86 (18. April 2011)

Finde das auch bisschen komisch ich hab meins am 1.4 bar bezahlt im showroom am 12.4 mal endlich ne zahlungsbestätigung erhalten!(nussmischung) hat seins am 8.4. per nachname bestellt und es wurde schon am 11.4 kommisioniert!Es war das gleiche bike nerve am 7.0 in cooper metallic.Naja mir ist es egal da ich eh noch nicht fahren kann ansonsten hätte ich die mal gefragt was da los ist.


----------



## mohlo (18. April 2011)

@RockRideRichie: In welcher Größe hast Du denn das 9.0 HS bestellt?

Naja, immerhin hat ja die 18. KW gerade erst begonnen.


----------



## nismo2002 (19. April 2011)

.


----------



## RockRideRichie (19. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> @RockRideRichie: In welcher Größe hast Du denn das 9.0 HS bestellt?
> 
> Naja, immerhin hat ja die 18. KW gerade erst begonnen.



Ich habe L bestellt, du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONMANq (20. April 2011)

EIGENTLICH wollte ich auch schnell einen "wartezimmerpost" machen.

Aber LEIDER habe ich nicht warten müssen 

Montag 18. April: Auf Bestellknopf gedrückt (Nachnahme) 
Mittwoch 20. April:  *Ihre Canyon Bestellung Nerv XC 7.0 ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen*

Der Rest liegt ja bei der DHL !

Riesen Lob an Canyon !


----------



## monkey10 (20. April 2011)

RockRideRichie schrieb:


> ich bitte um Trost, Zusprache, Erklärungsversuche oder einfach nur um wüste Beschimpfung ;-)
> 
> 26.3. mohlo bestellt vor Ort ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 HS zu Abholung vor Ort(in Koblenz).
> (PS: Ich habe an diesem Tag auf der Canyon-Seite die Liefertermin kontrolliert, es war KW15)
> ...



Ist mir fast genauso ergangen. Vielleicht liegts ja an der gleichen Zustelladresse 

Ich kann dir nur raten, beharrlich auf der Hotline anzurufen. Mir wurde dauernd der Liefertermin der vereinbarten KW zugesagt. Erst in den letzten beiden Anrufen wurde mir erstaunt mitgeteilt, dass mein Bike (bzw alle Teile) offensichtlich in einem Außenlager vergessen wurde...

Letztendlich hab ich´s knapp 3 Wochen später bekommen. An der beiliegenden Montage-Bestätigung konnte ich entnehmen, dass der Fertigstellungstermin sogar knapp vor der geplanten KW erfolgt ist 

Nach der Kommissionierungsinfo hat es dafür nur 3 Werktage gedauert


----------



## RockRideRichie (20. April 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ist mir fast genauso ergangen. Vielleicht liegts ja an der gleichen Zustelladresse
> 
> Ich kann dir nur raten, beharrlich auf der Hotline anzurufen. Mir wurde dauernd der Liefertermin der vereinbarten KW zugesagt. Erst in den letzten beiden Anrufen wurde mir erstaunt mitgeteilt, dass mein Bike (bzw alle Teile) offensichtlich in einem Außenlager vergessen wurde...
> 
> ...



hmm in drei Tagen per UPS von Koblenz nach Wien? Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe. 

Heute wurde der Hobel endlich kommissioniert und an UPS übergeben...sind also eh noch drei Tage Zeit um in der zugesagten KW16 zu liefern


----------



## Erik86 (20. April 2011)

Mir wurde heute auch schon am telefon zugesagt das mein bike kommissioniert ist aber ne email habe ich noch keine erhalten.aber bei dem montage ständer kam die email auch erst um 22 uhr und am nächsten tag war er da daher habe ich noch eine kleine hoffnung das mein bike morgen kommt.


----------



## nismo2002 (21. April 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> Mir wurde heute auch schon am telefon zugesagt das mein bike kommissioniert ist aber ne email habe ich noch keine erhalten.aber bei dem montage ständer kam die email auch erst um 22 uhr und am nächsten tag war er da daher habe ich noch eine kleine hoffnung das mein bike morgen kommt.



[OT] Satzzeichen machen das Lesen um einiges leichter! [\OT]


----------



## Erik86 (21. April 2011)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> [OT] Satzzeichen machen das Lesen um einiges leichter! [\OT]



danke für den tipp


----------



## Schibbie (21. April 2011)

@IRONMANq : na super, ich hab mein xc 7.0 gestern bestellt und geld überwiesen und auf der rechnung steht liefertermin kw20. am telefon hat mir der mitarbeiter das genau so bestätigt, da anscheinend so viel los sei. obwohls als express bike vorhanden ist... hätte ich vllt doch per nachnahme bestellen sollen...


----------



## IRONMANq (21. April 2011)

Schibbie schrieb:


> @IRONMANq : na super, ich hab mein xc 7.0 gestern bestellt und geld überwiesen und auf der rechnung steht liefertermin kw20. am telefon hat mir der mitarbeiter das genau so bestätigt, da anscheinend so viel los sei. obwohls als express bike vorhanden ist... hätte ich vllt doch per nachnahme bestellen sollen...




Mein Rad kam heute nach* 3 Tagen und 4 Stunden* an meiner Haustüre an !!
Da zahl ich gerne 2 Euro Nachnahmegebühr 




.


----------



## Schibbie (21. April 2011)

oh mann... viel spaß mit deinem bike... und ich hoff nachdem die das geld aufm konto sehn machen die auch was... hoffentlich ... bei nachnahme kriegen die eben erst das geld nachdem die post es abgeliefert hat...soweit ich weiss...


----------



## fiesergeschmack (21. April 2011)

welches denn? ich hätt so gern das nerve am 6.0 in mamba green, will aber nicht 9 wochen warten. sind die lieferzeiten eher länger pder kürzer als auf der page? wahrscheinlich eher länger oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (21. April 2011)

mir wurde heute am telefon gesagt, dass selbst die express bikes 2 wochen dauern... aber das glaub ich jetzt auf gar keinen fall...


----------



## fiesergeschmack (21. April 2011)

hm, aber kann man denn wenigstens davon aussgehen, dass man die 'bikes-to-go' sofort mitnehmen kann, wann man vorher anruft und dann hinfährt, bar zahlt und mitnimmt?


----------



## Schibbie (21. April 2011)

keine ahnung... ruf die mal an und frag, ob das geht, ich kanns dir nich sagen ;-)


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

Die Canyon "Bikes to Go" sind ausgesuchte Modelle in bestimmten Größen und Farben, die Du sofort mitnehmen kannst, wenn Du sie vor Ort in Koblenz kaufst. Es entstehen also keine Lieferzeiten und Du musst keinen Abholtermin vereinbaren.


----------



## fiesergeschmack (21. April 2011)

guter tipp!  hinfahren und mitnehmen hat auch was.


----------



## Erik86 (22. April 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch ob DHL die Fahrräder auch Samstags ausliefert?Meins steht bei denen im Lager fertig zum ausliefern, wenns morgen nicht kommt muss ich ja bis Mittwoch warten.


----------



## fiesergeschmack (22. April 2011)

normalerweise ist das eine normale paketlieferung, die auch samstags kommt. DPD oder UPS würde dann nicht liefern.... viel glück!


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (22. April 2011)

jap... meins kam auch Samstags


----------



## Erik86 (22. April 2011)

ok danke!Na dann hoffe ich das es morgen hier klingelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (22. April 2011)

So, werde jetzt wohl auch hier im Wartezimmer platz nehmen dürfen.
Hab am Mittwoch morgen ein Torque Rockzone in brown online bestellt. Konnte die anpassung der Feder in der Gabel nicht anwählen, hab das dann aber abends telefonisch geklärt. Habe seit mehreren Wochen den Liefertermin beobachtet und der war fast immer auf KW26. Als der dann abends auf KW20 fiel habe ich dann am darauffolgendem morgen bestellt. Auf meiner Bestellbestätigung stand dann aber wiederrum KW26, was mir der freundliche Mitarbeiter (  ) am Telefon auch bestätigte und erklärte. Seit gestern abend ist der Liefertermin wieder auf KW20. Werde morgen evtl. mal da anrufen und nachfragen ob ich mir Hoffnung machen kann. Eine korrigierte Bestellbestätigung steht ja noch aus da die Abänderung der Federhärte noch nicht aufgelistet war.
Euch allen noch viel Geduld hier


----------



## Schibbie (22. April 2011)

vllt hatte da wohl einer glück der schon viel früher bestellt hatte, und bekommt jetzt dieses früher?


----------



## zappelmaxx (22. April 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> hm, aber kann man denn wenigstens davon aussgehen, dass man die 'bikes-to-go' sofort mitnehmen kann, wann man vorher anruft und dann hinfährt, bar zahlt und mitnimmt?



habe ich genau so gemacht. Vorherige Reservierung nicht möglich. Daher vor der Abfahrt noch mal den aktuellen Stand auf der Liste "Bikes to go" checken. Ändert (teils) sich mehrfach täglich. Und es kommen auch immer wieder Bikes auf die Liste, die vorher nicht drauf gestanden haben


----------



## RockRideRichie (22. April 2011)

RockRideRichie schrieb:


> hmm in drei Tagen per UPS von Koblenz nach Wien? Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe.
> 
> Heute wurde der Hobel endlich kommissioniert und an UPS übergeben...sind also eh noch drei Tage Zeit um in der zugesagten KW16 zu liefern



so, jetzt muss ich mich hier mal selbst denunzieren: Ich bin ein pessimistischer Troll! Das Radl ist heute gekommen! Liefertermin 100% eingehalten, alles gut! 

Die Hammerschmidt ist zwar ne Lärmbelästigung, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Ich bin raus hier und freue mich über ein tolles Rad mit termingerechter Lieferung!


----------



## mohlo (23. April 2011)

RockRideRichie schrieb:


> so, jetzt muss ich mich hier mal selbst denunzieren: Ich bin ein pessimistischer Troll! Das Radl ist heute gekommen! Liefertermin 100% eingehalten, alles gut!
> 
> Die Hammerschmidt ist zwar ne Lärmbelästigung, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Ich bin raus hier und freue mich über ein tolles Rad mit termingerechter Lieferung!



Das ist doch wunderbar. Dann kannst Du ja endlich losradeln! 

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Kannst Du bitte mal nachsehen, ob die Kassette hinten "leicht Spiel" hat. D.h. wackelt Sie minimal, wenn man Sie vom großen Kettenblatt Richtung kleines hin- und herbewegt?


----------



## iMonty (24. April 2011)

Ein Hallo in die Runde!

Bestellte Bike: Grand Canyon AL 7.0, black, M - *Express Bike*

17. April 2011 15:18:51 (Sonntag) - bestellt
18. April 2011 23:10:38 - Vorauszahlungsrechnung, Liefertermin KW 18
19. April Geld überwiesen

und nun: ich warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erik86 (26. April 2011)

Oh man DHL scheint es ja nicht eilig zu haben.Mein Bike steht seit 24.4. bei denen rum und es tut sich nichts mehr.Dachte eigentlich es würde heute gelifert werden, aber die Frau bei DHL meinte es würde frühestens Donnerstag oder Freitag kommen.(ich könnte heulen)


----------



## Ewoodster (26. April 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> Oh man DHL scheint es ja nicht eilig zu haben.Mein Bike steht seit 24.4. bei denen rum und es tut sich nichts mehr.Dachte eigentlich es würde heute gelifert werden, aber die Frau bei DHL meinte es würde frühestens Donnerstag oder Freitag kommen.(ich könnte heulen)


Dir ist schon klar, dass der 24.04 ein Sonntag und der 25.04. ein Feiertag waren? Was erwartest Du?


----------



## iMonty (26. April 2011)

Die Ungeduld kennt keine Feiertage... Am Versandstatus meiner Bestellung könnte sich langsam auch etwas ändern. Ostern hin oder her.


----------



## Erik86 (26. April 2011)

Ups mir ist auch ein Tippfehler unterlaufen meinte 21.4.! Ja ist mir aber schonklar das die Feiertage dazwischen lagen.


----------



## HolgerK (26. April 2011)

Bike meiner Freundin:

Nerve AM 8.0 in M und schwarz 

am 13.4. bestellt und
am 20.4. war es da.

offizieller Liefertermin wäre erst diese Woche gewesen!


----------



## fiesergeschmack (27. April 2011)

o mann; jetzt ist das nerve am 6.0 in xl auf liefertermin kw 33 gesprungen! 
ok, dann werd ich evtl heut nach der arbeit nach koblenz fahren und mir ein xc holen; ist seit gestern abend wieder als bike-to-go verfügbar.


----------



## mohlo (27. April 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> o mann; jetzt ist das nerve am 6.0 in xl auf liefertermin kw 33 gesprungen!
> ok, dann werd ich evtl heut nach der arbeit nach koblenz fahren und mir ein xc holen; ist seit gestern abend wieder als bike-to-go verfügbar.



In "schwarz" ist es aber in XL "sofort" verfügbar


----------



## iMonty (27. April 2011)

iMonty schrieb:


> Ein Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Bestellte Bike: Grand Canyon AL 7.0, black, M - *Express Bike*
> 
> ...



update 27. April 09:00

"Ihre Zahlung ist heute bei uns eingetroffen und wurde Ihrem Auftrag zugebucht. Die weitere Bearbeitung erfolgt in Kürze."


----------



## Sandstone´05 (27. April 2011)

Freu dich nicht zu früh! 

Ich habe mir "nur" ein Rahmenset aus dem Outlet bestellt. 
Nur gut das ich schon bezahlt habe - ich trottel. Sollte letzte Woche schon geliefert werden. Ich warte immer noch. 

Die gleich Mail hab ich am 12.April bekommen + 
_"Sobald alle Artikel kommissioniert wurden und zum Versand oder zur
Abholung
weitergeleitet wurden, erhalten Sie erneut eine E-Mail."_

Weis nicht was so schwer ist nen Rahmen in nen Karton zu packen aber wir wollen ja nicht stressen also warten wir schön weiter.


----------



## fiesergeschmack (27. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> In "schwarz" ist es aber in XL "sofort" verfügbar



ich wollte es aber in mamba.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMonty (27. April 2011)

der Daumen-Hoch war auch fast schon ironisch gemeint. Es sind dann anscheinend 4 (!?) Mails bis zum Glück:

Mail 1: Oh, sie haben was bei uns bestellt
Mail 2: Oh, sie haben noch immer was bei uns bestellt, hier einmal unsere Bankverbindung
Mail 3: Oh, da ist Geld von Ihnen auf unserem Konto, jetzt müssen wir nur noch ihr Radl finden
Mail 4: ??? (hab ich noch nicht bekommen)

Ok, so schlimm ist es nicht. Beim Nerve hat letztes Jahr alles super und zügig geklappt - war aber Herbst-Ausverkauf. Und regnen tut es auch.


----------



## Schibbie (27. April 2011)

Mail 4: Wir packen mal alles zusammen und innerhalb von 48h wird dann mal der postbote das rad bei uns abholen

;-)

Hab grad die mail bekommen... statt KW20. Da hab ich doch woihl nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## mohlo (27. April 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> ich wollte es aber in mamba.



Und warum kaufst Du dir evtl. heute ein XC als Bike-To-Go? Abgesehen von der Farbe "schwarz" ist das doch nur in "monza race red" als XL (5.0er und 8.0er) verfügbar?


----------



## iMonty (27. April 2011)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Mail 4: Wir packen mal alles zusammen und innerhalb von 48h wird dann mal der postbote das rad bei uns abholen
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Hab grad die mail bekommen... statt KW20. Da hab ich doch woihl nochmal glück gehabt



Mail 4 und 5 habe ich nun auch bekommen  - das Ding ist nun bei UPS. 

Ein "express-bike"-Fazit folgt bei Erhalt.


----------



## Dagon (27. April 2011)

Du Glücklicher. Ich habe mir letzten Sonntag auch das GC AL 7.0 (in L) bestellt, aber ich wollte unbedingt das Weiße als Ausgangsbasis haben. Liefer- bzw. Abholtermin ist KW 20. Sofern das klappt wär's schön, aber wenn's etwas länger dauert wäre das auch kein Beinbruch. Mein Laufradbauer wird auch voraussichtlich erst in 6-7 Wochen liefern können, aber dafür kommt dann was richtig schnelles an's Bike.


----------



## Erik86 (27. April 2011)

Jetzt fange ich aber an am Dhl zu zweifeln, ich wohne in der Eifel das heist ca 170 km bis Koblenz, jetzt sehe ich gerade in der Sendungsverfolgung das mein Bike in Augsburg im Zwischenlager steht(ca 500 km). Hat dafür hier jemand ne erklärung?


----------



## Schibbie (27. April 2011)

komisch... sowas kenn ich nur von ups oder dpd.... vllt liegts dran dass es sperrgut ist? als lieferadresse steht ja dein ort drin oder?


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Das liegt daran, dass alle Pakete immer erstmal zu einem Verteilerzentrum gefahren und von dort aus Disponiert werden. Da kann es auch schon mal vorkommen, dass das entsprechende Verteilerzentrum 500KM von dir entfernt ist. Kenne ich auch von einigen DHL Paketen, wo ich mich gefragt habe, ob das Ding erstmal Sight Seeing macht.


----------



## Anderl_S (27. April 2011)

Naja - komisch ist das schon. Ich würde verstehen, wenn es zu mir kommen würde - da ergibt Augsburg absolut Sinn. Meine Lieferung ging von Neuwied über Regensburg nach Augsburg und wurde vom "normalen" Postboten zugestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erik86 (27. April 2011)

Ja die Adresse stimmt hab direkt bei Dhl angerufen.

Bei mir ist 21.4. Neuwied Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 					 					 				

27.4. Augsburg Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.



Finde das auch mit dem Ziel-Paketzentrum und Start-Paketzentrum komisch.Naja hoffe ja mal das es alles seine richtigkeit hat.


----------



## fiesergeschmack (27. April 2011)

tataaaa....


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Hast nur einen KArton gekauft oder ist da auch ein Bike drinne?


----------



## mohlo (27. April 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> tataaaa....



Nerve AM oder XC - schwarz oder ???


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Wann kommt eigentlich das Ding?


----------



## Newmi (27. April 2011)

Gar nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiesergeschmack (27. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Hast nur einen KArton gekauft oder ist da auch ein Bike drinne?





mohlo schrieb:


> Nerve AM oder XC - schwarz oder ???



XC schwarz.


----------



## palymper (28. April 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> tataaaa....



 so einen Karton hab ich au^^


----------



## Erik86 (28. April 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> Ja die Adresse stimmt hab direkt bei Dhl angerufen.
> 
> Bei mir ist 21.4. Neuwied Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> 
> ...






Herrlich dieses DHL System 

28.4.  Neuwied  Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet

Soweit waren die  doch schon am 21.4. Naja scheint wohl doch nicht alles glatt gelaufen zu sein.;-)


----------



## Schibbie (28. April 2011)

Oh da bin ich ja mal gespannt.... hab heute meine sendungsnummer bekommen, vllt landets ja erst in hamburg bevor es nach stuttgart kommt ;-)


----------



## palymper (28. April 2011)

Also nach Renningen hat's nicht lang gedauert, denke mal bei Stuggi wird das nicht anders aussehen


----------



## critical (28. April 2011)

Habe gestern mein Canyon AL 6.0 in Schwarz Größe L bestellt und heute die Mail bezüglich der Kommisionierung erhalten. Laut Mail soll es innerhalb von 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben werden. Zahlung erfolgt per Nachnahme.

Das ist doch ziemlich Fix, wie ich finde!


----------



## critical (28. April 2011)

Soeben kam die Mail, dass mein Bike an DHL übergeben wurde. 23 Stunden nach Bestelleingang.

Ich bin schwer begeistert!


----------



## sideline (28. April 2011)

Mein Erfahrungsbericht:

Sonntag  17.4    20.30 Uhr bestellt  Nerve AM 7.0 black Größe M
Montag   18.4     vormittags Mail mit Bestellbestätigung erhalten
Mittwoch 20.4     Postbote 9.30 Uhr mit Bikeguard vor der Tür 



also schneller geht es wirklich nicht


----------



## Erik86 (28. April 2011)

Ok Leute ich bin raus. Gestern war mein Bike anscheinend in Augsburg und heute geliefert.


----------



## iMonty (29. April 2011)

iMonty schrieb:


> Ein Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Bestellte Bike: Grand Canyon AL 7.0, black, M - *Express Bike*
> 
> ...



letztes Update: Bike angekommen, Wetter schlecht. 

Für andere ungeduldige Wartende aus Österreich noch die Lieferhistorie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (30. April 2011)

Ich bin auch raus. Gestern war ich in Koblenz und habe mir anstatt des bestellten GC AL 7.0 das 9.0 mitgenommen. Der Laden ist wirklich cool. Das Torque Trailflow und das Nerve AM 9.0 HS hätte ich mir besser nicht so genau anschauen. Da kommt man schon etwas ins Grübeln...


----------



## Schibbie (30. April 2011)

Ich ebenso. 3 Tage hats gedauert und zum glück liefert dhl ja samstags


----------



## herrsaidy (2. Mai 2011)

Lob an Canyon.
Karfreitag hab ich das Nerve XC 8 bestellt, letzten Samstag kam es dann an, obwohl laut Homepage die Verfügbarkeit bei KW 20 war.
Super Sache!!!!


----------



## JohnMacLain (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hab am 27. eine Mail bekommen das mein Nerve AM 9.0HS unterwegs ist . Inkl. Trackingnummer usw.

Leider ist bis jetzt nur der Bikestand angekommen. Paket 2. von 2. ist also da. Das 1. von 2. aber nicht. Auf Nachfrage bei DHL ist die Trackingnummer gar nicht mehr im System seit 27.  
Bitte was?!?!?! 
Nachfrage bei Canyon ergab auch nicht viel. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter meinte nur ich soll noch mal bis morgen warten. 
Also heißt es dann wohl morgen einen Nachforschungauftrag bei DHL stellen. Da wartet man Wochen auf sein Bike und dann sowas!


----------



## Gope (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe am Samstag mal ein Scott Genius LT 10 gefahren und war ziemlich beeindruckt. Die Dinger sind offiziell ausverkauft, aber wenn der Händler noch eins besorgen kann, dann stoniere ich mein Strive ESX LTD. Außerdem hätte ich es dann vielleicht schon zum Wochenende. Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## gremlino (2. Mai 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Samstag mal ein Scott Genius LT 10 gefahren und war ziemlich beeindruckt. Die Dinger sind offiziell ausverkauft, aber wenn der Händler noch eins besorgen kann, dann stoniere ich mein Strive ESX LTD. Außerdem hätte ich es dann vielleicht schon zum Wochenende. Drückt mir die Daumen!



nix da, ab in die Büßerecke


----------



## Gope (2. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> nix da, ab in die Büßerecke



Für diese Sünde nehm ich auch die Selbstkasteiung in kauf! 

Wenn's nicht klappt, bleib ich beim Strive. Ist ja auch ganz nett...


----------



## gremlino (2. Mai 2011)

wohl eher Selbstkasteiung der Geldbörse, das Teil kostet ja nochmal 1000 mehr als das LTD 

ich drück dir trotzdem die Daumen


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (2. Mai 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Samstag mal ein Scott Genius LT 10 gefahren und war ziemlich beeindruckt. Die Dinger sind offiziell ausverkauft, aber wenn der Händler noch eins besorgen kann, dann stoniere ich mein Strive ESX LTD. Außerdem hätte ich es dann vielleicht schon zum Wochenende. Drückt mir die Daumen!



Da kann man ja aber gar keinen Flaschenhalter dranmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (2. Mai 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Samstag mal ein Scott Genius LT 10 gefahren und war ziemlich beeindruckt. Die Dinger sind offiziell ausverkauft, aber wenn der Händler noch eins besorgen kann, dann stoniere ich mein Strive ESX LTD. Außerdem hätte ich es dann vielleicht schon zum Wochenende. Drückt mir die Daumen!



5.699 EUR  :  4.499 EUR  /  Scott Genius LT 10  :  Strive 9.0 LTD


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Mai 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Drückt mir die Daumen!



 Das die Finanzierung klappt, oder was?


----------



## palymper (3. Mai 2011)

500 Mäuse legste bei Scott mal nur für den Namen hin


----------



## Gope (3. Mai 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Da kann man ja aber gar keinen Flaschenhalter dranmachen!



Wohoool... die haben die Kabelführung aus dem Rahmendreieck verlegt und jetzt passt auch ne Flasche rein. Rein Größentechnisch tippe ich aber nur auf 0,25l, so wie das aussieht.


----------



## Gope (3. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> 5.699 EUR  :  4.499 EUR  /  Scott Genius LT 10  :  Strive 9.0 LTD



Naja... Beim Händler gibts ja Nachlass. Zahle 10 % weniger... Und das Strive kostet übrigens "nur" noch 4299 Tacken, wegen der neuen Kurbel...


----------



## Gope (3. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> wohl eher Selbstkasteiung der Geldbörse, das Teil kostet ja nochmal 1000 mehr als das LTD
> 
> ich drück dir trotzdem die Daumen



Die Saubacke von Geldbörse hats auch nicht besser verdient, wenn sie dauernd leer ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gope (3. Mai 2011)

palymper schrieb:


> 500 Mäuse legste bei Scott mal nur für den Namen hin



So wie alle über Scott reden, müssten die mir eigentlich 500 Euro drauflegen, damit ich das Rad nehme...


----------



## gremlino (3. Mai 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Wohoool... die haben die Kabelführung aus dem Rahmendreieck verlegt und jetzt passt auch ne Flasche rein. Rein Größentechnisch tippe ich aber nur auf 0,25l, so wie das aussieht.



ich hab in der Grundschule früher immer diese kleinen 0,2L Trinkpäckchen gehabt. Weiß gar nicht, ob es die noch gibt. Oder Caprisonne, Panzertape und ins Rahmendreieck kleben


----------



## palymper (3. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, ob es die noch gibt. Oder Caprisonne, Panzertape und ins Rahmendreieck kleben



Wär zumindest schön leicht


----------



## Ralph1993 (3. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ich hab in der grundschule früher immer diese kleinen 0,2l trinkpäckchen gehabt. Weiß gar nicht, ob es die noch gibt. Oder caprisonne, panzertape und ins rahmendreieck kleben :d:d:d:d



xddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Gope (4. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ich hab in der Grundschule früher immer diese kleinen 0,2L Trinkpäckchen gehabt. Weiß gar nicht, ob es die noch gibt. Oder Caprisonne, Panzertape und ins Rahmendreieck kleben



Ach Quatsch! Das Panzertape kommt gleich auf's Oberrohr und dann die Caprisonnenpackungen wie beim Munitionsgurt quer draufdrücken. Das dämpft dann auch gleich Stürze. Wobei ich ja mehr auf diese Helme mit Dosenhalter und Schlauch dran stehe... Quasi die Evolution des Trinkrucksacks.


----------



## daddy yo yo (4. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt nach monatelangem ringen mit mir und meiner besseren hälfte (des hausfriedens wegen) durchgerungen, das ding zu bestellen: *canyon torque 9.0 vertride* in M.


voraussichtl. liefertermin KW30.  kann mich jemand trösten und/oder will jemand mein commencal hardtail kaufen (s. fotos)?


----------



## gremlino (4. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> voraussichtl. liefertermin KW30.  kann mich jemand trösten und/oder will jemand mein commencal hardtail kaufen (s. fotos)?



das ist doch schon in 12 Wochen..... 

ich hab 26Wochen Wartezeit 
geht aber schneller rum, als man denkt 




> Wobei ich ja mehr auf diese Helme mit Dosenhalter und Schlauch dran stehe... Quasi die Evolution des Trinkrucksacks.



hätteste besser nicht öffentlich gesagt, habs gerade als Patent angemeldet.


----------



## raineryogi (4. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> voraussichtl. liefertermin KW30.  kann mich jemand trösten und/oder will jemand mein commencal hardtail kaufen (s. fotos)?



Tja, einfach ein bisschen zu lange gewartet. Ich hab mir das gleiche Modell vor einigen Wochen bestellt und hoffe auf Lieferung in KW20. Wenn ich's hab, schick ich dir die ersten Eindrücke die dich dann hoffentlich bei den verbleibenden 10 Wochen bei Laune halten. Das scheint einfach DAS Hammer Bike zu sein. Ich hab auch lange mit mir gerungen ob es das wirklich sein muss, aber ich denke JA.


----------



## crushi (5. Mai 2011)

Gestern bestellt, da hieß es KW22 und heute kommt die Bestätigung, dass es voraussichtlich KW24 wird. Dabei war KW22 schon meine Schmerzgrenze :/
Mitleid?


----------



## daddy yo yo (5. Mai 2011)

raineryogi schrieb:


> Tja, einfach ein bisschen zu lange gewartet. Ich hab mir das gleiche Modell vor einigen Wochen bestellt und hoffe auf Lieferung in KW20. Wenn ich's hab, schick ich dir die ersten Eindrücke die dich dann hoffentlich bei den verbleibenden 10 Wochen bei Laune halten. Das scheint einfach DAS Hammer Bike zu sein. Ich hab auch lange mit mir gerungen ob es das wirklich sein muss, aber ich denke JA.


denk ich auch. so hab ich's auch meiner frau erklärt!! 


crushi schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt, da hieß es KW22 und heute kommt die Bestätigung, dass es voraussichtlich KW24 wird. Dabei war KW22 schon meine Schmerzgrenze :/
> Mitleid?


nö. bei mir ist's kw30, das ist viiiiiiiel schlimmer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgentot (9. Mai 2011)

nur noch eine Woche dan muss mein rockzon fertig sein!!!!
kann nicht mehr Warten bei dem Wetter


----------



## Tobsucht. (10. Mai 2011)

meins hat auch Liefertermin für die 20.KW.
Gestern hab ich die Mail bekommen dass das Bike kommissioniert wird... hoffe ich habs bis zum Wochenende da


----------



## Nexic (10. Mai 2011)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> meins hat auch Liefertermin für die 20.KW.
> Gestern hab ich die Mail bekommen dass das Bike kommissioniert wird...



Welches hast du denn bestellt? 

Ich hab auch KW20 als Liefertermin und kanns kaum erwarten mein Trailflow auszuprobieren.


----------



## beetle (10. Mai 2011)

crushi schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt, da hieß es KW22 und heute kommt die Bestätigung, dass es voraussichtlich KW24 wird. Dabei war KW22 schon meine Schmerzgrenze :/
> Mitleid?



Gibt eh Regenwetter.


----------



## Tobsucht. (10. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Welches hast du denn bestellt?



Das Rockzone in schwarz


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (10. Mai 2011)

Meine Kohle ist heute bei Canyon angekommen. Das Bike soll schon darauf gewartet haben. Nun bin ich gespannt, wann es versendet wird.

Es wird ein Nerve XC 7.0 in grün..


----------



## flex89 (10. Mai 2011)

Montag ne Mail von Canyon bekommen, dass das Bike binnen 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben wird. Die Mail, dass es übergeben wurde fehlt zwar noch. Dafür ich habe um sage und schreibe 21:07 nen Anruf von DHL bekommen, ob ich mein Bike morgen in Empfang nehmen möchte. Ich konnte mir sogar ne Uhrzeit aussuchen wann es geliefert wird  . Und da sag mir noch einer was von Servicewüste Deutschland.
Und was ich fast vergessen hätte: Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin war KW 20. ALso Kopf hoch es kann auch unerwartet viiiiiiel schneller gehen!!!!!!!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (10. Mai 2011)

flex89 schrieb:


> Montag ne Mail von Canyon bekommen, dass das Bike binnen 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben wird. Die Mail, dass es übergeben wurde fehlt zwar noch. Dafür ich habe um sage und schreibe 21:07 nen Anruf von DHL bekommen, ob ich mein Bike morgen in Empfang nehmen möchte. Ich konnte mir sogar ne Uhrzeit aussuchen wann es geliefert wird  . Und da sag mir noch einer was von Servicewüste Deutschland.
> Und was ich fast vergessen hätte: Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin war KW 20. ALso Kopf hoch es kann auch unerwartet viiiiiiel schneller gehen!!!!!!!



Was denn für eins? Und, rufen die etwa immer vorher an oder was soll das?


----------



## Shokyu (10. Mai 2011)

Ich warte bis KW21 und seit 2 Wochen auf mein brandneues:

*Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Monza Race Red*

Hoffentlich kommts net KW22... Sind die Angaben auf der Homepage dahingehend realistisch? Also wenn da steht KW21 dann IST es meist auch KW21?

Ich hab so Sehnsucht nach dem Gerät... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flex89 (10. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir hats bis jetzt immer geklappt. Das AM vor 2 Jahren ist pünktlich eingetroffen und das Torque kommt morgen  . Ich bin so aufgedreht. Krieg bestimmt kein Auge zu. Ich würde erstmal optimistisch sein


----------



## palymper (11. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hieß es au KW23 und es kam viiiieeeelll früher, also lasst Euch net verrückt machen


----------



## Gope (11. Mai 2011)

So, ich bin auch raus. Bekomme heute oder morgen mein Scott Genius LT 10 und werde mein Strive ESX 9 LTD heute stornieren. Und das, obwohls in m in ganz Europa ausverkauft ist. Es gibt nur noch 2 in der Schweiz und die Händler rücken sie nicht raus. Ich bekomme es jetzt über eine Fahrrad XXL (Fahrrad Franz) Filiale in Mainz. Die hatten noch eins in S und haben den neuen Rahmen besorgt. Heute wird dann alles umgebaut. Kostet mich keinen Pfennig und ich bekomme trotzdem noch 10 % Nachlass. Wenn das mal kein Service ist. Bin beeindruckt!

Für alle, die jetzt auf's freiwerdende LTD schielen: Das dauert erfahrungsgemäß knapp 2 Tage, bis es wieder online zu sehen ist. War KW 23! 

Also Euch allen viel Spaß mit den Strives! Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Fahrberichte und Bilder.

Viele Grüße
Gope


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. Mai 2011)

<--- hat das Torque Alpinist bestellt und soll 20KW kommen... bisher leider noch keine Mail bezüglich des Versandes oder der Versandvorbereitung, 

Mein AM 2010 kam letztes Jahr eine Woche früher... mal schauen, ich hoffe es noch vorm Wochenende in Empfang nehmen zu dürfen!

(btw. bei mir wird noch die Raceface Atlas verbaut)

... Raceface macht ja zum Glück weiter wie man ja gestern auf der Page hier erfahren durfte!


----------



## gremlino (11. Mai 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch raus. Bekomme heute oder morgen mein Scott Genius LT 10 und werde mein Strive ESX 9 LTD heute stornieren. Und das, obwohls in m in ganz Europa ausverkauft ist. Es gibt nur noch 2 in der Schweiz und die Händler rücken sie nicht raus. Ich bekomme es jetzt über eine Fahrrad XXL (Fahrrad Franz) Filiale in Mainz. Die hatten noch eins in S und haben den neuen Rahmen besorgt. Heute wird dann alles umgebaut. Kostet mich keinen Pfennig und ich bekomme trotzdem noch 10 % Nachlass. Wenn das mal kein Service ist. Bin beeindruckt!
> 
> Für alle, die jetzt auf's freiwerdende LTD schielen: Das dauert erfahrungsgemäß knapp 2 Tage, bis es wieder online zu sehen ist. War KW 23!
> 
> ...




jaja, lass uns ruhig warten und fahr das Scott......in ein paar Wochen wirst du dir das Strive wünschen und dann ist es wieder ausverkauft und musst dich den Rest des Jahres mit dem Scott ärgern 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## Tobsucht. (11. Mai 2011)

so ihr lieben,

ich bin hier raus! 

lt. Sendungsverfolgung:
Mi, 11.05.11 10:55 Uhr --- Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gope (11. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> jaja, lass uns ruhig warten und fahr das Scott......in ein paar Wochen wirst du dir das Strive wünschen und dann ist es wieder ausverkauft und musst dich den Rest des Jahres mit dem Scott ärgern
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike



Jaja... ich wink' Dir an der Bushaltestelle zu, wenn ich zwischen KW 19 und 22 mit meinem glänzenden Rad an Dir vorbeifahre... 

Nicht mehr lange!!! Haltet durch!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Meine Kohle ist heute bei Canyon angekommen. Das Bike soll schon darauf gewartet haben. Nun bin ich gespannt, wann es versendet wird.
> 
> Es wird ein Nerve XC 7.0 in grün..



Boooh, ich hab von Canyon heute nen richtigen Schlag ins Gesicht bekommen. War letzte Woche dort. Meine Entscheidung für das XC 7.0 und gegen das XC 8.0 fiel letztendlich, weil das Bike am schnellsten verfügbar sein sollte. Nach Geldeingang (letzten Samstag bezahlt) geht es dann die Tage raus, so hat man es mir im Laden gesagt.

Heute rief ich dort an und man sagte mir, dass doch kein XC 7.0 mehr da sei. Ich habs befürchtet.. Jetzt verspricht man mir, dass es in 14 Tagen (KW 21/22) geliefert wird. Im Netz steht aber eine Lieferzeit für 23. KW.

Oh man, hab ich mich gefreut... Und jetzt das! Nicht nur dass es viel später kommt - ich weiß auch nicht ob ich glauben soll dass es in 2 Wochen kommt. 

Was ein scheiß Tag..


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (13. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Boooh, ich hab von Canyon heute nen richtigen Schlag ins Gesicht bekommen. War letzte Woche dort. Meine Entscheidung für das XC 7.0 und gegen das XC 8.0 fiel letztendlich, weil das Bike am schnellsten verfügbar sein sollte. Nach Geldeingang (letzten Samstag bezahlt) geht es dann die Tage raus, so hat man es mir im Laden gesagt.
> 
> Heute rief ich dort an und man sagte mir, dass doch kein XC 7.0 mehr da sei. Ich habs befürchtet.. Jetzt verspricht man mir, dass es in 14 Tagen (KW 21/22) geliefert wird. Im Netz steht aber eine Lieferzeit für 23. KW.
> 
> ...



Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.

ICH DREH' durch!!!  Morgen ist Feiertag!


----------



## beetle (13. Mai 2011)

Jetzt wünsch ich dir, dass DHL dir da kein Strich durch die Rechung macht. Bei mir so der Fall.


----------



## Ralph1993 (13. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.
> 
> ICH DREH' durch!!!  Morgen ist Feiertag!



nice, aber bis morgen kommt das niemals... ist ja Sperrgut


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. Mai 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> nice, aber bis morgen kommt das niemals... ist ja Sperrgut



Sperrgut? Schnickschnack!!! I GOT IT!!! 

Super happy.. Habs grad Probe gefahren. Ein Traum! 

DANKE Canyon!


----------



## Nexic (14. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Sperrgut? Schnickschnack!!! I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Super happy.. Habs grad Probe gefahren. Ein Traum!
> 
> DANKE Canyon!



Wow das ging ja schnell. Glückwunsch  

Hoffentlich geht das bei mir auch so fix nächste Woche.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Wow das ging ja schnell. Glückwunsch
> 
> Hoffentlich geht das bei mir auch so fix nächste Woche.



Toi Toi Toi.. Gehen tut's jedenfalls in nicht mal 24 Stunden!


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. Mai 2011)

nicht schlecht. Viel spaß


----------



## BaseJaxx (15. Mai 2011)

Lieferung 20kw... hoffe morgen oder Dienstag bekomme ich ne Mail mit den Versanddaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neomay (15. Mai 2011)

Hab mir ein Nerve XC 9.0 bestellt. 
Vorraussichtliche Lieferung ist KW 25. Hoffentlich!?
Kanns kaum erwarten das Bike auszuprobieren.
Bin schon ein wenig skeptisch, da ich es nicht vorher probefahren konnte, aber das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis hat mich dann doch überzeugt


----------



## Medley85 (16. Mai 2011)

Soooo,... ich sitz hier schon lang genug rum im Wartezimmer und war inzwischen 4 mal in Koblenz und hab mein Bike besucht... 
Nun ist es endlich diese Woche soweit und ich kann mein neuen Torque Trailflow 7.0 in die Arme schließen.  Somit bin ich dann das 5te mal in Koblenz. (ist zum glück um die ecke von mir)
Kann ja Bilder rein stellen wenn jemand möchte...
Ich freu mich riiiiesig drauf und hab bis dahin sicher schlaflose nächte. 

Lg


----------



## gmoeller (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

am Freitag bin ich auch ´raus!

Canyon Nerve AM8 wird es werden! 

g


----------



## Medley85 (16. Mai 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Lieferung 20kw... hoffe morgen oder Dienstag bekomme ich ne Mail mit den Versanddaten



Mir geht's genau so!!! Ich Dreh durch wenn nicht!!!


----------



## beetle (16. Mai 2011)

Mein AM8 ist jetzt auch da. Leider muss ich noch bis um 5 Arbeiten und habe dann auch keine Zeit.  Morgen auch nicht. Übermorgen auch nicht. (


----------



## Nexic (16. Mai 2011)

Ah endlich KW20,
freu mich auch schon auf mein Trailflow.
Werd heute vll mal anrufen und sicherstellen das es klappt diese woche


----------



## Medley85 (16. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ah endlich KW20,
> freu mich auch schon auf mein Trailflow.
> Werd heute vll mal anrufen und sicherstellen das es klappt diese woche



Lass es mich wissen wenn Du genaueres weißt! Unsre Trailfows stehen bestimmt nebeneinander...


----------



## Nexic (16. Mai 2011)

Hab heute kurz angerufen und man teilte mir mit das es sehr gut aussieht das mein Bike diese Woche rausgeht.(Die müssen ja auch immer Vorsichtig formulieren, nur keine 100% Zusage) 

Einen genauen Termin gabs leider nicht aber es sollte KW 20 nichts im Wege stehen hieß es. 

Aber wer will schon einen genauen Termin, so bleibt uns die gespannte Vorfreude noch länger erhalten.


----------



## Fell (16. Mai 2011)

T -4  - Lieferung hoffentlich in KW 24 (Strive ES 9.0)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goofinger (16. Mai 2011)

Für mein Rockzone steht der Lieferung in der KW 20 hoffentlich auch nix im Weg


----------



## Shokyu (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hoff mal, dass mein GC AL 8.0 auch schon diese Woche (20) kommt. Mag nicht bis nächste Woche (21) warten...


----------



## Medley85 (16. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Einen genauen Termin gabs leider nicht aber es sollte KW 20 nichts im Wege stehen hieß es.



 Um ehrlich zu sein.. ich hab da heute ganz ungeduldig von der Arbeit aus auch angerufen.
Die müssen ja denken, wir haben sie nicht alle. 
War erst ne weile besetzt,..nehme mal an das waren andre leute die das selbe wissen wollten...

ohmannohmannohmann,... ich freu mich..... 

Kann aber erst am Samstag da hin,..also bringt es nix wenn´s früher fertig ist... :-/


----------



## gremlino (16. Mai 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> T -4  - Lieferung hoffentlich in KW 24 (Strive ES 9.0)



YES - DITO


----------



## MrStrive (16. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> yes - dito



kw 22


----------



## Nexic (17. Mai 2011)

Heute hab ich den neuen Test vom Torque Trailflow in der Freeride gelesen.
Oh man jetzt kann ichs kaum noch abwarten, hat echt Traumnoten bekommen.
Will mein Bike jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babarian (17. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Heute hab ich den neuen Test vom Torque Trailflow in der Freeride gelesen.
> Oh man jetzt kann ichs kaum noch abwarten, hat echt Traumnoten bekommen.
> Will mein Bike jetzt.




Habs heute auch gelesen. In der Tat hat das gute Teil fett abgesahnt. Weiss jemand ob und wie das Rockzone abgeschnitten hat?

Habs mir nämlich bestellt und warte auch schon sehnsüchtig darauf. KW20 solls gelifert werden. Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Mail bekommen


----------



## rene303 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab letzten Donnerstag um 21.00 Uhr mein Nerve XC7.0 bestellt, am Freitag das Geld überwiesen, Montag um 12.00 Uhr die Mail bekommen das die Kohle da ist und ich ne Nachricht bekomme sobald es in den Versand geht, Dienstag um 14.00 Uhr wurde das Bike dann an DHL übergeben und heute morgen um 10.30 Uhr stand der Postbote schon vor meiner Tür  nichtmal 24 Std Versand(300km) für Sperrgut ist echt vorzüglich, jetzt hatte ich endlich Zeit mein Bike zusammen zubauen und einzustellen  

Jetzt gehts los ne Runde drehen, JIIIIIHA 

btw, Liefertermin war KW22, Spitzenservice von Canyon, danke dafür!!


----------



## Nexic (18. Mai 2011)

Ihr XC Fahrer seit uns wohl immer um einiges vorraus, das ist echt der Hammer wie schnell das bei euch geht.

NEID!!


----------



## Medley85 (18. Mai 2011)

Maaaaaaan!!!!!!! Alle die ein Canyon Torque Trailflow in Kalenderwoche 20 erhalten sollten haben wohl Pech!!Neuer Termin: KW 27 !!!! :-O
Ich könnt echt platzen!Saftladen.Ich warte schon über nen Monat und nun das!!! :-(


----------



## Nexic (18. Mai 2011)

Arg! Jawohl alle Trailflow Bestellungen für KW20 sind auf KW27 verschoben, andscheinend gibt es Probleme was die Zulieferung der Federgabeln angeht.
Aber ganz genau was mans noch nicht,  mehr Infos gibts dann per E-mail demnächst. 

Hab ich nochmal Schwein gehabt, heute hätte ich dann den Bikepark Ausflug für nächsten Monat gebucht.
Danke für die schnelle Info Medley.


----------



## gremlino (18. Mai 2011)

rene303 schrieb:


> Ich hab letzten Donnerstag um 21.00 Uhr mein Nerve XC7.0 bestellt, am Freitag das Geld überwiesen, Montag um 12.00 Uhr die Mail bekommen das die Kohle da ist und ich ne Nachricht bekomme sobald es in den Versand geht, Dienstag um 14.00 Uhr wurde das Bike dann an DHL übergeben und heute morgen um 10.30 Uhr stand der Postbote schon vor meiner Tür  nichtmal 24 Std Versand(300km) für Sperrgut ist echt vorzüglich, jetzt hatte ich endlich Zeit mein Bike zusammen zubauen und einzustellen
> 
> Jetzt gehts los ne Runde drehen, JIIIIIHA
> 
> btw, Liefertermin war KW22, Spitzenservice von Canyon, danke dafür!!



ah, jetzt doch das XC7.0 geworden!? Gute Wahl, viel Spaß damit


----------



## BaseJaxx (18. Mai 2011)

Hab auch gerade kurz vor Feierabend bei Canyon angerufen weil die Lieferung nach wie vor noch auf 20.kw steht, zumindest bei meinem Alpinist... ich aber bisher noch keine Kommissionierungs bzw. Versand-Informationen per Mail bekommen habe... und es ist ja schon Mittwoch... Langsam werd ich panisch


----------



## rene303 (18. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ah, jetzt doch das XC7.0 geworden!? Gute Wahl, viel Spaß damit



jap, und ich denke genau die richtige Wahl  
die erste Runde hat meega spaß gemacht


----------



## Babarian (18. Mai 2011)

Hab heute Mittag auch angerufen und gefragt, ob mein Rockzone laut Termin diese Woche kommt. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter teilte mir mit, dass das definitv nicht der Fall sein wird. Er meinte nur, dass ich morgen eine Mail bekäme. Auf die Frage worans liegt, dass mein Bike diese Woche nicht kommt, konnte er mir keine Antwort geben. Hatte aber das Gefühl, dass er mehr weiss nur wollte/konnte er es nicht sagen. Ich rieche ebenfalls KW27 fürs Rockzone. Hoffentlich nicht, sonst kotz ich!


----------



## Nexic (18. Mai 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die E-mail morgen. 
Ist das Alpinist jetzt auch betroffen? Das zieht sich ja dann fast schon durch die halbe Torque Reihe. 
Na hoffentlich ist das Containerschiff mit den Torque Rahmen nicht abgesoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1993 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab eine Frage, stell sie einfach mal hier.

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Canyon Nerve 7.0 AM bestellen. In meiner Größe und Farbe steht dort, es ist sofort verfügbar. Wie zuverlässlich ist diese Angabe, kann ich wirklich davon ausgehen, dass es nächste Woche bei mir steht?
Und dann kann man noch ein Schaltauge dazu bestellen, sollte ich das machen, wozu brauch ich das?


----------



## Morgentot (18. Mai 2011)

Habe heute eine Bestätigung für das Rockzone bekommen das ich es abholen kann.
Aber der nächste freie Termin ist Dienstag werde es dan morgens in empfang nehmen


----------



## Goofinger (19. Mai 2011)

@Morgentot, dein Bericht  weckt bei mir schon wieder etwas Hoffnung, mein Rockzone hoffentlich auch bald in Empfang nehmen zu können... KW20 war angesetzt, bis jetzt hab ich noch nix gehört... noch bin ich optimistisch gestimmt


----------



## Babarian (19. Mai 2011)

Goofinger schrieb:


> @Morgentot, dein Bericht  weckt bei mir schon wieder etwas Hoffnung, mein Rockzone hoffentlich auch bald in Empfang nehmen zu können... KW20 war angesetzt, bis jetzt hab ich noch nix gehört... noch bin ich optimistisch gestimmt



So dachte ich auch bis ich bei Canyon angerufen hab


----------



## Shokyu (19. Mai 2011)

JAUUU!!!

Mein GC AL 8 war für KW21 angesetzt und ist jetzt schon fertig. Also schon vor 2 Tagen... ;-)

Canyon hatte aber erst Samstag wieder einen Termin frei, daher muss ich bis Samstag warten, dass ich endlich mein Bike abholen kann.

Toll!!!


----------



## motoerhead (19. Mai 2011)

ich hock mich mit meinem trailflow mit ins zimmer.
kw 27!  macht mir aber nix. hab noch mein am


----------



## liho2k (19. Mai 2011)

na dann setze ich mich auch mal dazu. mein GC AL 6.0 kommt hoffentlich in der KW24. Kann es kaum noch abwarten, vor allem wenn die Sonne so schön scheint...


----------



## Medley85 (19. Mai 2011)

Hab mir einen Satz Schneeketten für den Trailflow gleich mit bestellt....


----------



## beatnicker (19. Mai 2011)

Heute vor einer Woche (KW 19) bestellte ich ein Grand Canyon AL 6.0, Größe M. Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin lt. Canyon Website: KW 24.
Einen Tag nach der Bestellung habe ich nochmal den Verfügbarkeitsstatus kontrolliert: KW 30. Letzte Juli Woche...

Bekommen habe ich das Rad jedoch schon gestern! 6 Tage nach Bestellung! Und ich wohne nördlich von Wien. Saugeil!

Das war mir schon fast ZU schnell, denn mir fehlen noch passende Schuhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crushi (19. Mai 2011)

Für so eine schnelle Lieferung würde ich die ersten Kilometer auch in Birkenstock fahren 

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike :c)


----------



## gremlino (19. Mai 2011)

Daniel1993 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage, stell sie einfach mal hier.
> 
> Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Canyon Nerve 7.0 AM bestellen. In meiner Größe und Farbe steht dort, es ist sofort verfügbar. Wie zuverlässlich ist diese Angabe, kann ich wirklich davon ausgehen, dass es nächste Woche bei mir steht?


Heute ist ja schon Vizefreitag, je nach Zahlungsart etc. kann es knapp werden mit nächster Woche. Am besten die Hotline anrufen und dann auch Fragen wie die Auslastung in der Werkstatt ist, die haben zwar das "Material" da, aber müssen es ja noch montieren bzw. komissionieren.



Daniel1993 schrieb:


> Und dann kann man noch ein Schaltauge dazu bestellen, sollte ich das machen, wozu brauch ich das?


JA! Ist zwar nur ein "Verschleißteil", wenn man es hat, reißt es nicht ab. Wenn man es braucht, ist es nicht Lieferbar  Ich bestelle bei neuen Bikes immer eines mit, und bei Mehrtagestouren sollte man es eh dabei haben. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## BaseJaxx (19. Mai 2011)

Betrifft alle Torque Canyons ab 20kw aufwärts mit Fox Gabeln...


Auslieferung verschoben auf mindestens 27kw wegen fehlender Fox_Gabeln! Dafür gibt es aber die 2012er als Bonus...


Ich bin raus, 
Gruß, Base


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob ihr die Kashimacoatings bekommt... .


----------



## Babarian (19. Mai 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Betrifft alle Torque Canyons ab 20kw aufwärts mit Fox Gabeln...
> 
> 
> Auslieferung verschoben auf mindestens 27kw wegen fehlender Fox_Gabeln! Dafür gibt es aber die 2012er als Bonus...
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen woher du die Info hast und wie viel Wahrheitsgehalt sie besitzt? Ist das ein offizielles Statement von Canyon?

Gruß


----------



## Medley85 (19. Mai 2011)

Mindestens<----  KW 27?????!!!!!???? :-O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medley85 (19. Mai 2011)

Babarian schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen woher du die Info hast und wie viel Wahrheitsgehalt sie besitzt? Ist das ein offizielles Statement von Canyon?
> 
> Gruß



Also das es KW 27 ist kann ich dir bestätigen!!Hatte da angerufen.Ob es wegen der Fox Gabeln ist weiß ich nicht.Hab noch keine Mail von Canyon bekommen!


----------



## Nexic (19. Mai 2011)

Wo bleibt die offizielle mail von Canyon?  Ich brauch ne Bestätigung bevor ich mich freuen kann.


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Worüber freuen? Über eine Kashimabeschcihtung die nur eine Saison halten soll?


----------



## Babarian (19. Mai 2011)

Medley85 schrieb:


> Also das es KW 27 ist kann ich dir bestätigen!!Hatte da angerufen.Ob es wegen der Fox Gabeln ist weiß ich nicht.Hab noch keine Mail von Canyon bekommen!



Das mit KW27 dachte ich mir fast schon. Ich bin nur etwas irritiert ob der Behauptung mit der 2012 Gabel. Ich mein, wenn das wahr ist, dann versüßt es mir die Wartezeit. Ich hätte halt gern was konkretes. So in der Luft zu hängen ist nämlich panne imo
Hab die Kohle nämlich längst überwiesen, dann darf ich doch wohl auch eine vernünftige Informationspolitik seitens Canyon erwarten, oder nicht?


----------



## Babarian (19. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Worüber freuen? Über eine Kashimabeschcihtung die nur eine Saison halten soll?



Angenommen das wär der Fall, dann wärs doch eine gute Entschädigung für die Wartezeit. Also ein Grund zum Freuen.
Deutschland, das Land der Nörgler und Miesmacher, lol


----------



## BaseJaxx (19. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wo Ihr bestellt habt aber Canyon kann man anrufen... dann die 1 für deutsche Sprache und dann die 2 für Fragen zum laufenden Auftrag stellen...  

Ja das mit den 2012er Gabeln ist ein Statement von Canyon selbst!!!


----------



## Nexic (19. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Worüber freuen? Über eine Kashimabeschcihtung die nur eine Saison halten soll?



Behaupten kann das jeder.   Kashima gibts jetzt schon ne ganze weile und ich hab noch keine Fox gesehen wo sich das Kashima ablöst,
solange niemand seine Behauptung untermauern kann ist das nur Geschwätz.
Kann ich genauso behaupten das RS Gablen beim anschaun auseinanderfallen, und jetzt?

Außerdem ist das nicht die einzige Verbesserung, 2012er Serie hat neue Abstreifer die in zusammenarbeit mit SKF entwickelt wurden, was das Ansprechverhalten nochmal verbessen soll.


----------



## Babarian (19. Mai 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo Ihr bestellt habt aber Canyon kann man anrufen... dann die 1 für deutsche Sprache und dann die 2 für Fragen zum laufenden Auftrag stellen...
> 
> Ach nee Hab ich doch gemacht gestern. Der Typ konnte oder wollte mir aber keine Auskunft diesbezüglich geben.
> 
> Ja das mit den 2012er Gabeln ist ein Statement von Canyon selbst!!!



Beim Rockzone wird also die Fox 36 VAN 180 R Modell 2012 verbaut, versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## Daniel1993 (19. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Heute ist ja schon Vizefreitag, je nach Zahlungsart etc. kann es knapp werden mit nächster Woche. Am besten die Hotline anrufen und dann auch Fragen wie die Auslastung in der Werkstatt ist, die haben zwar das "Material" da, aber müssen es ja noch montieren bzw. komissionieren.




Gut dann ruf ich da mal an. Aber welche Nummer soll ich wählen, gibt einige? Am Logischsten erscheint mir die "Order-Hotline", aber eigentlich will ich ja noch nichts ordern?!

Edit: Hat sich erledigt mit der Nummer.
Für die, die es interessiert: Hab angerufen, der nette Mann meint, wenn bei der Lieferzeit "Sofort" steht, dauert es maximal 10 Tage. Ich vertraue ihm mal...


----------



## Babarian (19. Mai 2011)

Daniel1993 schrieb:


> Gut dann ruf ich da mal an. Aber welche Nummer soll ich wählen, gibt einige? Am Logischsten erscheint mir die "Order-Hotline", aber eigentlich will ich ja noch nichts ordern?!



Leute, was geht ab? Ist doch wohl nicht so schwer ne Nummer rauszufinden. 

0261 40 4000. Bitte schön, gern geschehen

Unter der hab ich auch angerufen. Sag bitte bescheid, wenns was neues gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1993 (19. Mai 2011)

So, habe nun mein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz bestellt 
Jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den Wartenden...
Eine Frage noch: Hab es Online bestellt, bis jetzt noch nichts von einer Kontonummer oder sonst was gekriegt, wo ich das Geld hinüberweisen soll. Krieg ich da früher oder später noch eine Mail, wo das alles drinsteht?


----------



## rider_x (19. Mai 2011)

Hab auch grad mit einem freundlichen Telefonmitarbeiter gesprochen und kann die Aussagen meiner Vorrausrednern nur untermauern.
Mein Rockzone KW26 verschiebt sich erst mal auf KW27  wegen Lieferproblemen mit den 2011er FOX Gabeln. Es werden jetzt 2012er Modelle verbaut, aber ob diese schon die neue Beschichtung haben konnte er mir nicht sagen.


----------



## gremlino (19. Mai 2011)

um mal die Freude etwas zu bremsen, nur die Aftermarketgabeln haben Kashima, die OEM-Gabeln normalerweise nicht........


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Aber FOX hat auf dem Seaotter bestätigt, dass ab 2012 Kashima auch auf OEM-Produkten sein wird.


----------



## Nexic (19. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an ob jetzt die _Factory Series_ ( Factory Produkte haben FIT Cartridge und Kashima Coating)  oder die _Performance Series_ (FIT Cartridge, aber kein Kashima) verbaut werden.

Aber das die Factory Series auch an Bike Hersteller geliefert wird weiß ich nicht, schön wärs.


----------



## gremlino (19. Mai 2011)

okay  hauptsache mein Strive kommt KW24, mit oder ohne Kashima, ist mir egal


----------



## neomay (19. Mai 2011)

Daniel1993 schrieb:


> So, habe nun mein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz bestellt
> Jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den Wartenden...
> Eine Frage noch: Hab es Online bestellt, bis jetzt noch nichts von einer Kontonummer oder sonst was gekriegt, wo ich das Geld hinüberweisen soll. Krieg ich da früher oder später noch eine Mail, wo das alles drinsteht?



Ja, es kommt 1 Tag später noch eine PDF Rechnung per Mail, in der ist dann die Konto-Nr. für die Vorrauszahlung.


----------



## Nexic (19. Mai 2011)

Na das mit der E-mail Benachrichtigung die heute kommen sollte war wohl nix, dann 
bin ich mal gespannt was man morgen von der Service Hotline erfährt. 

Ist das jetzt ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen? 

Bin ich froh das das bestellte Trailflow nicht mein einziges Bike ist, sonst wär ich jetzt langsam sauer.
So kann ich wenigstens das geniale Wetter genießen.


----------



## Babarian (20. Mai 2011)

So hab eben nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert bzw. diesmal mit einer freundlichen Mitarbeiterin. Sie hat das mit KW27 und den 2012er Gabeln bestätigt. Laut ihrer Aussage werden die Gabeln aber kein Kashima coating haben. Schade, hab insgeheim schon darauf gehofft Aber egal, neues Gabelmodell als Bonus für die Warterei geht voll in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (20. Mai 2011)

Babarian schrieb:


> So hab eben nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert bzw. diesmal mit einer freundlichen Mitarbeiterin. Sie hat das mit KW27 und den 2012er Gabeln bestätigt. Laut ihrer Aussage werden die Gabeln aber kein Kashima coating haben. Schade, hab insgeheim schon darauf gehofft Aber egal, neues Gabelmodell als Bonus für die Warterei geht voll in Ordnung.



Hm so ein Zufall ich hab schon mein Handy in der Hand gehabt und wollte auch gerade Anrufen.

Das mit den 2012 Gabeln ist ok, jetzt haben wir halt die neuen SKF-Abstreifer als Bonus, und das bischen Gold im 2012er Design sieht ganz gut aus am Trailflow, denke ich. 

Was ich nicht verstehe ist: Wo bleibt die E-Mail Bestätigung? 
Wenn das jetzt schon feststeht wäre es doch kein Problem die Info rauszugeben?


----------



## Babarian (20. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Hm so ein Zufall ich hab schon mein Handy in der Hand gehabt und wollte auch gerade Anrufen.
> 
> Das mit den 2012 Gabeln ist ok, jetzt haben wir halt die neuen SKF-Abstreifer als Bonus, und das bischen Gold im 2012er Design sieht ganz gut aus am Trailflow, denke ich.
> 
> ...



Yep, das verstehe ich auch nicht. Hab bis jetzt auch noch nix bekommen. Laut der Mitarbeiterin kümmert sich EIN Typ um die E-mails, deswegen die Verzögerung. Also wenn ich alles richtig verstanden hab.

Hast du vielleicht ne Seite mit Bildern zu den neuen 2012er Modellen von Fox? Hab im Netz schon geschaut aber leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Nexic (20. Mai 2011)

HIER sieht man das neue Design.

Ich gehe davon aus das die Performance Series dasselbe Design hat nur ohne Kashima Coating.


----------



## akami (20. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal es handelt sich um die 36 Talas 180mm.


----------



## Babarian (20. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> HIER sieht man das neue Design.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus das die Performance Series dasselbe Design hat nur ohne Kashima Coating.



Ja und vor allem die richtige Farbe an meinem Terra brown Rockzone, nämlich weiss Hoffentlich achten die darauf und verbauen keine schwarze Gabel. Würd nämlich null passen.


----------



## Nexic (20. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub darauf wird man schon achten. 

Hab ich mir aber auch gedacht,
wenn ich mir das Trailflow mit ner weißen Gabel vorstelle  das Grauen *schüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babarian (20. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ich glaub darauf wird man schon achten.
> 
> Hab ich mir aber auch gedacht,
> wenn ich mir das Trailflow mit ner weißen Gabel vorstelle  das Grauen *schüttel*



Hey, wenn du ne weisse abbekommst und ich ne schwarze, dann tauschen wir einfach und gehen dann zusammen bissl riden


----------



## Nexic (20. Mai 2011)

Ok jetzt weiß ich auch warum keine E-mail kam, Canyon versucht wohl alle Betroffenen Telefonisch zu erreichen.

Es gab einige Fehler bei der Bestellung der Fox-Gabeln sowohl von Canyon als auch von Fox, 
wegen Fehlern auf beiden Seiten konnte letztendlich auch der Deal mit den 2012er Gabeln ausgehandelt werden.(Soll wohl bisher einmalig sein)

Betroffen sind fast alle Torque Räder mit Fox Ausstattung ab KW 20.

Die 2012 Gabeln haben kein Kashima weil die auch im Listenpreis deutlich teurer sind als die Standard Version.
Dafür gibts überarbeitete FIT-Kartuschen und die neuen SKF-Dichtungen.
Und natürlich das 2012er Design.
Die Chancen stehen gut das die Gabeln deutlich vor KW27 ankommen, je nach auslastung der Werkstatt ist ein verfrühter Versand wahrscheinlich
(es wurde KW27 angesetzt um eine weitere Verzugsmeldung um jeden Preis zu Vermeiden).

Gruß Nexic 

der nicht weiß ob er sich jetzt freuen oder ärgern soll.


----------



## Medley85 (20. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

vielen Dank für das nette Gespräch vom 18. Mai 2011.

Wie telefonisch besprochen, möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich die Auslieferung Ihres bei uns bestellten Modells verzögert. Grund dafür ist ein Fehler in unserer Disposition bezüglich der FOX Federgabeln. Wir möchten uns in aller Form für diesen Umstand entschuldigen.

In den vergangenen Tagen haben wir gemeinsam mit unserem Lieferanten unter Hochdruck nach einer Lösung gearbeitet. Leider war eine Lieferverzögerung nicht mehr zu vermeiden. Als kleine Wiedergutmachung konnten wir FOX davon überzeugen exklusiv für Sie schon eine Federgabel des kommenden Modelljahres 2012 zu liefern. Damit sind Sie einer der ersten Biker, die schon in diesem Jahr in den Genuss kommen die nächstjährigen FOX Federgabeln fahren zu dürfen.

Für Ihr bestelltes Bike ergibt sich daher leider eine Verzögerung der Auslieferung auf Kalenderwoche 27, da FOX die 2012er Federgabeln derart kurzfristig noch nicht in ausreichender Stückzahl liefern kann.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für diese Situation.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer ********** an uns wenden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Sina Heißer
Servicecenter


----------



## raineryogi (20. Mai 2011)

Also ich ärgere mich und mein Spectral verflucht mich wenn ich es wieder mal über die Trails in Saalbach und am Wildkogel jage. Aber jammern hilft da auch nix. Hab versucht mit Canyon hier noch irgendeine Lösung zu finden, aber da geht gar nix.


----------



## Feddagawwl (20. Mai 2011)

Ich reih mich hier auch mal bei den Wartenden ein =)!

Habe mir heute ein AM 6.0 bestellt und laut AUftragsbestätigung darf ich es in der KW 23 abholen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das ist, wenn man es bei Canyon abholt in Sachen Bezahlung? Muss man einen gewissen Teil im vorraus bezahlen oder den vollen Preis beim abholen?


----------



## Humito (20. Mai 2011)

Feddagawwl schrieb:


> Ich reih mich hier auch mal bei den Wartenden ein =)!
> 
> Habe mir heute ein AM 6.0 bestellt und laut AUftragsbestätigung darf ich es in der KW 23 abholen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das ist, wenn man es bei Canyon abholt in Sachen Bezahlung? Muss man einen gewissen Teil im vorraus bezahlen oder den vollen Preis beim abholen?



Ich hab den vollen Preis bei der Abholung bezahlt..


----------



## vios (20. Mai 2011)

joa musste auch das ganze schöne geld da lassen... hat sich aber auch gelohnt


----------



## Feddagawwl (21. Mai 2011)

Hab deswegen gefragt weil bei solchen Preisen es eigentlich nicht ungewöhlich ist, dass man eine Anzahlung machen muss, aber so ists mir auch recht =)!


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Mai 2011)

*falsch*


----------



## thomas_127 (21. Mai 2011)

Bin seit ein paar Stunden auch auf der Warteliste. War heute in Koblenz, hab mich für ein Nerve XC 7.0 in grün entschieden. Und da eigentlich kein Bike in M verfügbar ist, muss ich bis KW23 warten. Wird sich hoffentlich auch lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix95 (21. Mai 2011)

Grad ein Strive 7.0 bestellt  
dazu noch Laufräder von Whizz-Wheels 
soll angeblich KW 23 kommen, hoffentlich kann Canyon den Termin auch einhalten !?


----------



## Shokyu (21. Mai 2011)

Muahahaaa!!!

Heute mein GC AL 8.0 in Rot abgeholt.
Geniales Teil!

Wahnsinn!!


----------



## gremlino (22. Mai 2011)

Felix95 schrieb:


> dazu noch Laufräder von Whizz-Wheels



was haste denn schönes bestellt?


----------



## Felix95 (22. Mai 2011)

> was haste denn schönes bestellt?



Mavic EN 521 mit Hope Evo Naben


----------



## gremlino (22. Mai 2011)

schick


----------



## Daniel1993 (23. Mai 2011)

Kleine Ungeduldsfrage, bekommt man irgendwelche Bestätigungen per Mail, z.B. ob das Geld bei denen angekommen ist oder das Bike jetzt geliefert wird?
Will nicht länger warten......


----------



## Nexic (23. Mai 2011)

Daniel1993 schrieb:


> Kleine Ungeduldsfrage, bekommt man irgendwelche Bestätigungen per Mail, z.B. ob das Geld bei denen angekommen ist oder das Bike jetzt geliefert wird?
> Will nicht länger warten......



Ja, eine Bestätigung des Zahlungseingangs und dann noch eine bei der kommissionierung des Bikes mit der Trackingnummer.


----------



## Feddagawwl (24. Mai 2011)

Wie ist denn eigentlich der Ablauf wenn man das Radl vor Ort abholt?


----------



## gmoeller (24. Mai 2011)

Feddagawwl schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eigentlich der Ablauf wenn man das Radl vor Ort abholt?



Hi,

das ist gut organisiert bei Canyon. 

Zum vereinbarten Termin wird das Rad aufgestellt und ein Berater hat mich nach der Begrüßung erstmal durch das in Beutel verpackte Zubehör geführt. 
Dann wurden Bremsen,  Dämpfer und Gabel im Detail erklärt, incl. Einstellungen (SAG usw.).
Eine erste Einstellung von Sattel und Dämpfer/Gabel auf Maße und Gewicht wurde bei mir auch vorgenommen. 

Das hat so in etwa 35min bei mir gedauert, inkl. Fragen stellen. Die Berater war auch kompetent, aber das habe ich auch so erwartet...
Ich hatte einige Fragen zum RP23 und zu Talas, so daß ich die Zeit gut genutzt habe. 

Dann geht´s zur Kasse.

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (24. Mai 2011)

hast du deine Pedale vor Ort mitgebracht oder schrauben die dann zum testen "irgendwas" dran und dann wieder ab?


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich denke, Du solltest die die Du dran haben möchtest dann mitbringen, wenn Du keine neuen dazu gekauft hast, welche dann eh dran sind!

Ich kann nur bestätigen, es ist ein absolutes Highlight, sein Rad bei Canyon selbst abzuholen.


----------



## Feddagawwl (24. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich so wenn ich das lese =) ... bekommt man auch noch ne Werksführung? Das wäre ja wirklich der Wahn!

Natürlich ist mir nach der Bestellung eingefallen das ich noch gern einen Kettenstrebenschutz, einen Canyon Fahrradständer und ein Ersatzschaltauge hätte. Hat man da eher schlechte Karten bei Direktabholung oder sollte Canyon das vorrätig haben?


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Mai 2011)

Also Kettenstrebenschutz war bei mir dran. Schaltauge (NR 19?) müssten sie vorrätig haben und kannst Du bestimmt gleich mitnehmen, ebenso wie ein Canyonständer. Auf den habe ich aber verzichtet... ich finde die nicht so toll, da gibt es bessere. Schau Dir mal den Ständer an, in den die Dein Rad bei der Übergabe reinstellen! Die kriegt man auch im Netz zu kaufen!


----------



## gmoeller (24. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> hast du deine Pedale vor Ort mitgebracht oder schrauben die dann zum testen "irgendwas" dran und dann wieder ab?



Hi,

ich habe mir am Nerve AM die XTR Trail direkt bei Canyon mitbestellt, genau wie den Flaschenhalter. Der Preis für die Pedale war günstiger als bei vielen Onlinern!


----------



## Feddagawwl (24. Mai 2011)

Super...danke für die Info...Ja das ist die Nr 19 meines Wissens nach. 
Zum Thema Fahrradständer schau ich mich dann nochmal um, vielleicht find ich auch hier im Forum was dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1993 (24. Mai 2011)

Wie ist es, wenn man die Mail für die Bestätigung bekommen hat, dass das Geld angekommen ist, kommt dann normal gleich eine zweite Mail hinterher, dass das Bike nun losgeschickt wird, oder dauert das nochmal 1-2 Tage, falls das Bike sofort verfügbar war? Hab nämlich jetzt die Bestätigungsmail für die Überweisung gekriegt und warte sehnsüchtig auf die Nachricht, dass das Bike losgeschickt wird......


----------



## ca501 (24. Mai 2011)

> Hi,
> 
> das ist gut organisiert bei Canyon.



kann ich so nicht wirklich bestätigen. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass ich mein bike an einem samstag abgeholt habe, aber zwischen vereinbartem termin und dem zeitpunkt als mein bike auf den präsentierständer kam, vergingen geschlagene 1,5h. Da sind geschätzte 5-7 mitarbeiter unterwegs die versuchen sich um ca. 20 kunden zu kümmern. da die meisten kunden an einer probefahrt interessiert sind, dauert eine beratung min. 30-45min. 
wenn man einen der verkäufer nicht mitten im kundengespräch unterbricht, kann man ewig warten.
die sollten selbständig zu den vereinabarten terminen checken ob der kunde an den präsentiertständern ist oder nicht, sonst kann man sich die terminvereinbarung auch sparen, dann reicht auch die angabe des abholtages.


----------



## Morgentot (24. Mai 2011)

So habe heute morgen mein Rockzone abgeholt bin Pünktlich drangekommen alles super erklärt voll und ganz mit Canyon zufrieden weiter so


----------



## Goofinger (24. Mai 2011)

Yeah! Du Glücklicher! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil 
Ich muss leider noch bis KW 27 warten 
... hoff es kommt schon früher...


----------



## Babarian (25. Mai 2011)

Morgentot schrieb:


> So habe heute morgen mein Rockzone abgeholt bin Pünktlich drangekommen alles super erklärt voll und ganz mit Canyon zufrieden weiter so



Mach mal bitte paar Bilder bei Gelegenheit, damit die Wartenden hier - mich eingeschlossen - sich freuen können bzw. noch mehr leiden. Wie mans sieht


----------



## konahoss90 (25. Mai 2011)

Hat man bei Direktabholung die gleichen Rückgaberechte wie beim Versand? Das Fernabsatzgesetz gilt dann ja nicht mehr oder ?


----------



## gremlino (25. Mai 2011)

gmoeller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir am Nerve AM die XTR Trail direkt bei Canyon mitbestellt, genau wie den Flaschenhalter. Der Preis für die Pedale war günstiger als bei vielen Onlinern!



Hätte den Umsatz ja gerne Canyon gegeben, aber so fahr ich die Pedale schon seit nem Vierteljahr (auch díe XTR Trail)  Dann kommen die halt wieder ins Kartönschen und ich nehm se dann mit 
Noch 2,5Wochen...........dann kommt das Strive hoffentlich, vor allem hab ich dann erst mal 3Wochen UUUURRRLLLAAAUUUBBBB, um auch schön Kilometer aufs Strive zu schrubben


----------



## Kenianer (25. Mai 2011)

So ich will mich als Neuer auch mal zu Wort melden. Bestellt habe ich ein Canyon XC 8.0 in black. Bestellt hab ich am 02.05.11 und KW 21 soll es geliefert werden. Das wäre dann diese Woche. Endlich hat das Warten so langsam ein Ende..hoffentlich


----------



## Fell (25. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Noch 2,5Wochen...........dann kommt das Strive hoffentlich, vor allem hab ich dann erst mal 3Wochen UUUURRRLLLAAAUUUBBBB, um auch schön Kilometer aufs Strive zu schrubben


Mein Strive soll auch in meiner ersten (von Vier) Urlaubswoche kommen 
Hoffentlich klappt das!


----------



## Feddagawwl (26. Mai 2011)

Wer holt denn vorraussichtlich sein Canyon in der KW 23 ab?

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe mein Strive 7.0 (schwarz, M) am 25.04. bestellt und hole es Montag ab.


----------



## Feddagawwl (26. Mai 2011)

YAYYYYY...gerade gekommen!



> Sehr geehrte/er Hansdampf,
> 
> Ihre Bestellung wurde kommissioniert und steht in Kürze für Sie zur Abholung bereit.
> 
> ...



Also doch nicht KW 23 =) ... und ab Montag habsch Urlaub!


----------



## Daniel1993 (26. Mai 2011)

So eine kleine Rückmeldung 
Ich hatte mein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 genau vor 7 Tagen bestellt und einen Tag später das Geld überwiesen. Dienstag (also vor 2 Tagen) bekam ich dann die Mail, dass das Geld bei ihnen angekommen ist und gestern, dass die Bestellung kommissioniert wurde und der Artikel versendet wird. Und heute ist es schon bei mir, super!


----------



## mohlo (26. Mai 2011)

daniel1993 schrieb:


> und heute ist es schon bei mir, super!



Glückwunsch!


----------



## Daniel1993 (26. Mai 2011)

Danke  Fährt sich einfach nur noch klasse, schade dass es jetzt dunkel ist... Morgen schwänz ich die letzten Stunden in der Schule, dann bin ich wieder früher zuhause und dann fahr ich wieder


----------



## konahoss90 (27. Mai 2011)

Irgendjemand hier aus dem Raum Hannover, der sein Radel in der KW 25 abholen will? Im Moment lasse ich's mir noch liefern, aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja ne Möglichkeit..


----------



## tecowa (29. Mai 2011)

Kanns auch kaum mehr abwarten! 
KW 27 -> Torque Trailflow


----------



## Feddagawwl (30. Mai 2011)

Ich mache mich morgen auf den Weg nach Koblenz und hätte bei Bedarf noch Platz für einen Co-Pilot. Also wer Interesse hat einfach mal PM

Abfahrt 12:00 Uhr: Sinsheim - über Mannheim -> Alzey -> Stromberg -> Emmelshausen -> Koblenz.


----------



## potzblitzer (30. Mai 2011)

hat jem erfahrung bzgl. express-bikes, wie schnell das tatsächlich geht? habe mein "express"-bike letzten freitag bestellt, jetzt habe ich in der AB stehen als voraussichtlichen liefertermin KW 24, also in zwei wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cathunter (30. Mai 2011)

um mal die euphorie nicht überschwappen zu lassen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525183&page=2

na dann viel spass im "wartezimmer", möge die zeit schnell vergehen ;-)

... wie weihnachten bei kleinen kindern. find das ist das schönste an weihnachten ;-)


----------



## nervy1962 (30. Mai 2011)

Yahooooooo!
Heute die mail bekommen, mein Nerve AM 7.0 ist an DHL übergeben worden!!!
Ist vielleicht morgen da!
Oh Mann, wie Weihnachten, freu mich wie ein kleines Kind.

Dirk

(der Ungeduldige)


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Mai 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> hat jem erfahrung bzgl. express-bikes, wie schnell das tatsächlich geht? habe mein "express"-bike letzten freitag bestellt, jetzt habe ich in der AB stehen als voraussichtlichen liefertermin KW 24, also in zwei wochen...



ok, hat sich erledigt, habe heute die versandbestätigung erhalten!


----------



## muffn (31. Mai 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> habe heute die versandbestätigung erhalten!


ich auch! für ein gc al 7.0


----------



## shorty79 (31. Mai 2011)

So,habe mir heute nach langen hin und her ein nerve am6 in grösse m bestellt.
Habe noch ein Rennrad Ktm Strada 3000 und ein Hardtail Ktm Ultra Limit und bin schon gespannt ob mir die geometrie vom Am taugen wird.
Die einsatzmöglichkeit vom Am sind bei mir in der gegend zwar beschränkt,aber viele hier im forum meinten lieber bissi mehr federweg als zu wenig.

Aber die freundeliche Dame am telefon meinte,wenns nicht passt kann ich es ruhig zurückschicken.
Na da lasse ich mich mal überraschen!

Kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten.
Kommt angeblich Kw25.


----------



## Happy-Dog (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,
bin jetzt lange genug draußen rumgestanden.
Nehm jetzt auch mal hier bei euch Platz, insofern hier noch was frei ist. 
Hab Ende April ein Strive ESX 9.0 SL in M bestellt und bin gespannt ob die netten Herren in Koblens es in der KW 26 liefern können.

Happy-Dog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix95 (1. Juni 2011)

Am 23.5 bestellt und heute verschickt sau geil !! 
Freu mich total aufs Strive !!
Ich berichte dann wies sich fährt ;D


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juni 2011)

hier jemand, der gestern seine versandbestätigung bekommen hat und heute beliefert wurde? mein gutes stück hängt seit gestern nachmittag im start-paketzentrum neuwied rum...und morgen ist feiertag, grml


----------



## thomas_127 (1. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> hier jemand, der gestern seine versandbestätigung bekommen hat und heute beliefert wurde? mein gutes stück hängt seit gestern nachmittag im start-paketzentrum neuwied rum...und morgen ist feiertag, grml



Genau wie bei mir. Seit gestern 15:32 Uhr geht nichts mehr voran 
Ich würde am liebsten selbst nach Neuwied fahren und mein gutes Stück abholen. Hoffe jetzt stark auf Freitag da ich dann auch Urlaub habe.


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Genau wie bei mir. Seit gestern 15:32 Uhr geht nichts mehr voran
> Ich würde am liebsten selbst nach Neuwied fahren und mein gutes Stück abholen. Hoffe jetzt stark auf Freitag da ich dann auch Urlaub habe.



Geht mir genauso..hoffe auch stark auf Freitag, aber es tut sich einfach nix in der sendungsverfolgung..


----------



## thomas_127 (1. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso..hoffe auch stark auf Freitag, aber es tut sich einfach nix in der sendungsverfolgung..



es tut sich einfach nichts...


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> es tut sich einfach nichts...



Jep. Hab heute mit unserem DHL Fahrer kurz gesprochen, der meinte vor Feiertagen haben sie immer extremen Stau bei den Sendungen, vor allem was Sperrgut betrifft. So ein Tag Verzögerung sei da normal. Aber so langsam könnte es ja los rollen...Es wär ne mittlere Katastrophe wenn das Bike am Wochenende nicht bei mir ist


----------



## thomas_127 (1. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Jep. Hab heute mit unserem DHL Fahrer kurz gesprochen, der meinte vor Feiertagen haben sie immer extremen Stau bei den Sendungen, vor allem was Sperrgut betrifft. So ein Tag Verzögerung sei da normal. Aber so langsam könnte es ja los rollen...Es wär ne mittlere Katastrophe wenn das Bike am Wochenende nicht bei mir ist



Hat sich dein Fahrer auch dazu geäußert, ob dein Bike am Freitag kommt? Darf ich fragen in welcher Ecke du wohnst?
Echt krass wie sich erwachsene Leute auf ein Fahrrad freuen können


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Hat sich dein Fahrer auch dazu geäußert, ob dein Bike am Freitag kommt? Darf ich fragen in welcher Ecke du wohnst?
> Echt krass wie sich erwachsene Leute auf ein Fahrrad freuen können




Ne, er hat sich nicht geäußert. Wohne in Regensburg. Glaub das wär ihm auch zu riskant wenn er dann ohne Bike bei mir auftaucht 
Man kauft sich ja nicht alle naselang ein neues Bike für viel Geld, deswegen darf man sich schon freuen..und in jedem manne steckt ein kleines Kind


----------



## nervy1962 (1. Juni 2011)

So liebe Gemeinde,

wieder ein höchst zufriedener Kunde mehr.
Heute mein Bike bei Post abgeholt, aufgebaut und geh jetzt mit dem Teil ind Bett, Frau schläft im Gästezimmer!!!!!
Dat Teil is ja man so geil!!
Man bin ich froh, daß ich endlich wieder ein Bike hab.

lg

Dirk


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Juni 2011)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> So liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> wieder ein höchst zufriedener Kunde mehr.
> Heute mein Bike bei Post abgeholt, aufgebaut und geh jetzt mit dem Teil ind Bett, Frau schläft im Gästezimmer!!!!!
> ...


Da spritzt's mir doch gleich das Öl aus'm Tauchrohr - das Radl ist zum Fahren da - Leute gibt's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (3. Juni 2011)

Bin auch raus aus dem Wartezimmer. Mein Nerve XC 7.0 ist heute morgen angekommen. Anschließend montiert und alles eingestellt und dann ging es auf zur ersten Tour. Bis auf die noch nicht eingefahrenen Bremsen bin ich restlos begeistert. Obwohl ich mich noch an den neuen Sattel gewöhnen muss


----------



## Ralph1993 (3. Juni 2011)

kannst den sattel ja als "neu - einmal gefahren" verkaufen und dir einen anderen holen


----------



## thomas_127 (3. Juni 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> kannst den sattel ja als "neu - einmal gefahren" verkaufen und dir einen anderen holen



ne ne, das wird schon


----------



## Felix95 (4. Juni 2011)

OK ich bin Raus  
Hier noch ein Fahrbericht von mir falls es jemandem hilft :

Fahreigenschaften : Das Rad is sehr wendig bleibt aber meiner Meinung nach Stabil wenn es rupigger wird (Wurzeldownhill) 

Fahrwerk (Strive 7.0) : Der Dämpfer und die Gabel arbeiten sicherlich  noch nicht auf Höchstniveau aber für den ersten Eindruck hat mir das  Fahrwerk sehr gut gefallen. Der Hinterbau ist m.M eher Soft als Straff

das einzige was mich stört is das Plastikteil zw. Kassette und Speichen , das macht geräusche ohne ende wenns ruppig wird.

Bergauf : Das Strive geht besser bergauf als ich gedachte hätte und der Hinterbau bleibt dabei sehr antribesneutral

Technische Trails : Es lässt sehr gut durch enge Passagen lenken und ich hatte immer ein sicheres gefühl auf dem Bike

Bei Fragen einfach fragen


----------



## gremlino (5. Juni 2011)

mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage, bei der *Abholung*, kann man da mit Kreditkarte zahlen!?

Hab auf der Canyon HP in den FAQs nur gefunden, das man mit Kreditkarte zahlen kann bei der Bestellung, da steht aber nix von Abholung....


----------



## Charly_Brown (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab bei meiner Bestellung im Laden mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. War kein Problem.


----------



## Feddagawwl (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mein AM 6.0 auch seit letzter Woche und was soll man sagen =) ... Wirklich richtig duftes Teil das AM 6.0!


----------



## Kamaroroxx (6. Juni 2011)

Heute kam meine Zahlungseingangsbestätigung für mein Nerve AM 7.0 welches KW 23 kommen soll, hoffe das alles gut geht, nur sind die Pedale nicht verfügbar die ich Mitbestellt hatte.....mal das beste hoffen...^^


----------



## liho2k (8. Juni 2011)

heute kam die meldung, das mein bike (GC AL 6.0 in XL) an dhl übergeben wurde... ooohh ich freu mich ja soooo sehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (8. Juni 2011)

Ohje noch 4 Wochen warten bis mein Trailflow kommt 

War neulich im Bikepark mit nem ausgeliehenem Bike, der Bikepark war klasse das Bike selber eher nicht. 
Und jetzt kann ichs kaum noch erwarten...


----------



## Keks_nascher (8. Juni 2011)

Grand Canyon AL 6.0 ---> KW 33 

Hoffentlich gehts etwas schneller !


----------



## tecowa (8. Juni 2011)

Ich fiebere mit dir!
T- 4 Wochen -> Trailflow!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich halte es einfach nicht mehr aus! 
Dann wird wieder geschreddert!


----------



## flocky0815 (10. Juni 2011)

GC AL 6.0 KW 30. So lange muss mein 15 jähriges Heavy Tools noch herhalten.


----------



## shorty79 (10. Juni 2011)

ich bin seit gestern abend ausn wartezimmer draussen und habe mein nerve am6 bekommen.habe es natürlich gleich zusammen gebaut und eine runde gedreht.man ist das ein geiles ding.
an die sram x9 muss ich mich noch gewöhnen,aber das wird schon noch.
morgen gehts gleich mal in die berge und da wirds ordentlich ausgetestet.


----------



## Nexic (12. Juni 2011)

Und weg isses!!! Das Trailflow ist komplett ausverkauft. 

Sogar noch vor dem Alpinisten, was mich doch ein wenig wundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juni 2011)

Dann bin ich jetzt auch mal wieder hier ...
Bis KW30 hab ich ja noch ein Weilchen.

Eben ein Rockzone in schwarz bestellt


----------



## wizdow (14. Juni 2011)

Bestellt, da stand noch KW 25 dabei.
Ein Tag später: KW 26.
Rechnung: KW 28.

Aber ich denke es gibt schlimmeres. Ich zähl die Minuten :-O


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juni 2011)

wizdow schrieb:


> Bestellt, da stand noch KW 25 dabei.
> Ein Tag später: KW 26.
> Rechnung: KW 28.
> 
> Aber ich denke es gibt schlimmeres. Ich zähl die Minuten :-O



welches Bike denn?


----------



## wizdow (14. Juni 2011)

Nen Nerve AM 6.0 in dem wundervollen grün


----------



## liho2k (15. Juni 2011)

ich verlasse das wartezimmer jetzt auch... es ist endlich da


----------



## neomay (15. Juni 2011)

Gute Nachricht:
Mein Nerve XC wurde heut verschickt (KW 24 statt 25)

Schlechte Nachricht:
Nur bringt mir das nicht viel, da ichs nicht Probe fahren geschweige zusammenbauen kann 
Hatte am Fr. ein Bike Unfall und hab noch ne Gipsschiene bis Montag


----------



## Keks_nascher (15. Juni 2011)

@liho2k: Und? Zufrieden mit dem Bike?


----------



## Pfeifenfreund (15. Juni 2011)

Da gerade ein Platz frei geworden war, habe ich mich mal hingesetzt. 
Eben ein Nerve XC 7.0 bestellt. Im August kann ich fahren...


----------



## liho2k (15. Juni 2011)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @liho2k: Und? Zufrieden mit dem Bike?



ja... wirklich alles bestens...


----------



## Av4l0n (15. Juni 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht:
> Mein Nerve XC wurde heut verschickt (KW 24 statt 25)
> 
> Schlechte Nachricht:
> ...



Dann mal vor allem schnelle Besserung und dann viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Wann hast du's denn bestellt? 
Hab mein 7.0 bestellt als es erst für KW 28 verfügbar war, 2 Tage später stands dann mal für Neubestellungen auf KW 25 ... hoffe, doch mal, dass meins dann auch für KW 25 kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neomay (15. Juni 2011)

Av4l0n schrieb:


> Dann mal vor allem schnelle Besserung und dann viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Wann hast du's denn bestellt?
> Hab mein 7.0 bestellt als es erst für KW 28 verfügbar war, 2 Tage später stands dann mal für Neubestellungen auf KW 25 ... hoffe, doch mal, dass meins dann auch für KW 25 kommt ...



Danke!
Hab das Bike am 10.05 (KW 19) bestellt.


----------



## rider_x (15. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung neomay

Das mit den KW Angaben zur Lieferzeit auf der Hompage ist nicht immer ganz ausgereift find ich


----------



## neomay (16. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Gute Besserung neomay
> 
> Das mit den KW Angaben zur Lieferzeit auf der Hompage ist nicht immer ganz ausgereift find ich



Danke, ich glaub Canyon macht da immer eine Sicherheitswoche(n) rein.
Wenns früher kommt, beschweren sich die wenigste.

@Av4l0n: Hier gabs immer wieder Meldungen das die XCs eher früher als später kommen. Kann daher schon sein das dein Bike auch früher kommt.


----------



## neomay (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch raus!

Hab mein Bike heut erhalten!
Alles super! Bike war ordentlich verpackt und hatte keine Beschädigungen


----------



## Pfeifenfreund (16. Juni 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus!
> 
> Hab mein Bike heut erhalten!
> Alles super! Bike war ordentlich verpackt und hatte keine Beschädigungen



Gratuliere!....sind die Pedale auch von CANYON oder hast du die woanders gekauft? Ich möchte auch solche montieren - aber in richtig guter Qualität (Lager!)


----------



## NUGGIZ (16. Juni 2011)

Servus.

Dann nehm ich halt auch mal ungeduldig hier platz!
Ich warte auf ein Nerve AM 7.0 das in KW27 kommen soll. (MUSS!)

Wer kann denn was zu der Termintreue bei Canyon sagen?

Gruß


----------



## Keks_nascher (16. Juni 2011)

Boah, sieht wirklich klasse aus.

Nur mit dem Lenker würde ich mich wohl nicht wirklich wohlfühlen


----------



## Cortezsi (16. Juni 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus!
> 
> Hab mein Bike heut erhalten!
> Alles super! Bike war ordentlich verpackt und hatte keine Beschädigungen



Leicht OT:
Welchen Putz werdet Ihr da drauf machen, Acryl?
Wärmedämmung?
Farbe?


----------



## neomay (16. Juni 2011)

Pfeifenfreund schrieb:


> Gratuliere!....sind die Pedale auch von CANYON oder hast du die woanders gekauft? Ich möchte auch solche montieren - aber in richtig guter Qualität (Lager!)



die Pedale hab ich bei Canyon gleich mitbestellt:
Shimano PD-M324
waren sogar günstiger als bei andere Online Shops.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neomay (16. Juni 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Leicht OT:
> Welchen Putz werdet Ihr da drauf machen, Acryl?
> Wärmedämmung?
> Farbe?



Farbe wird Weiß und keine Wärmedämmung, da Garage.
Ob Acryl, weiss ich nicht, da es die Garage von meinem Nachbar ist


----------



## neomay (16. Juni 2011)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Boah, sieht wirklich klasse aus.
> 
> Nur mit dem Lenker würde ich mich wohl nicht wirklich wohlfühlen



Warum? Zu groß?
Ich kann das Bike leider noch nicht testen.
Nächste Woche kann ich evtl. schon eine kleine Runde drehen, wenn meine Gipsschiene weg ist.


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Juni 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Warum? Zu groß?
> Ich kann das Bike leider noch nicht testen.
> Nächste Woche kann ich evtl. schon eine kleine Runde drehen, wenn meine Gipsschiene weg ist.



dein Lenker sieht etwas krass aus... 

iwie sind deine Bremshebel relativ waagrecht.. wenn du so fährst haste schnell handgelenk schmerzen.


----------



## neomay (16. Juni 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> iwie sind deine Bremshebel relativ waagrecht.. wenn du so fährst haste schnell handgelenk schmerzen.



Ja du hast recht, aber das Feintunning kommt noch. 
Bin zurzeit etwas gehandicapt


----------



## gremlino (18. Juni 2011)

Yieeehaaaa!!!
Nach rund nem halben Jahr siehts gut aus, das ich die Bude hier bald verlassen kann.................

Kommisionierungsmail fürs Strive erhalten 
Jetzt heißt es warten auf die Mail zur Terminvergabe......


Weiß jemand wieviel Zeit zwischen den Mails normalerweise liegt?


----------



## Schibbie (19. Juni 2011)

1-2 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoyoteKarl (19. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Yieeehaaaa!!!
> Nach rund nem halben Jahr siehts gut aus, das ich die Bude hier bald verlassen kann.................
> 
> Kommisionierungsmail fürs Strive erhalten
> ...


 
Bei mir kam die Terminvergabe 2 Stunden *vor* der Kommissionierungs-Mail.

Und überhaupt, kann nicht klagen:

Freitag 10.06.: ausgiebige Probefahrt verschiedener Modelle und Rahmenhöhen mit guter Beratung, was das richtige für mich ist.
Montag 13.06: Bike online bestellt (wegen Widerrufsrecht). Es wird ein XC 6.0, aktueller Status: Express-Bike
Dienstag 14.06.: Bestellbestätigung, Lieferung voraussichtlich 26. KW (na ja, aber ich hab keine Eile)
Freitag 17.06. 6:44 Uhr: Bitte vereinbaren Sie einen Abholtermin (Vorlauf 2 Arbeitstage, schade, Dienstag hab ich, obwohl ich in Koblenz wohne, keine Zeit)
Freitag 17.06. 8:30 Uhr: Kommissionierungs-Mail
Mittwoch 22.06. 13:00 Uhr: Abholung und tschüss ins verlängerte Wochenende damit.

Das ist schon mein zweites Canyon-Bike und beide Male super gelaufen.


----------



## akoegler (19. Juni 2011)

Tag zusammen,

dann will ich mich auch mal hier einreihen, bei mir soll's ein Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz werden, voraussichtlich KW 27.


----------



## mhueller (19. Juni 2011)

Auch ich sitze als stiller Mitleser hier im Wartezimmer. Hab vor ein paar Wochen ein Nerve AM 8.0 in L bestellt. Soll KW 27 fertig sein.

Nun eine Frage an die die sich auskennen: Wie exakt sind diese KW Termine?  

Bei mir ist es so das meine Frau ein Mountainbike Fahrtechnikseminar am Wochenende vor der KW27 hat. Wir werden gemeinsam in den Schwarzwald fahren und Sie lernt, während ich alleine Touren fahren kann. Würde das natürlich am liebsten schon mit dem neuen Rad machen. Ist das realistisch gehofft?

Hab schon 2 mal telefonisch nachgefragt, bekomme aber immer nur KW 27 genannt. Für mich ideal wäre ne Abholung am Freitag den 1.7. Wir würden dann von Koblenz aus direkt in den Schwarzwald fahren.

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob die Termine exakt eingehalten werden oder sich auch mal um ein oder 2 Tage nach vorne verschieben.


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. Juni 2011)

mhueller schrieb:


> Auch ich sitze als stiller Mitleser hier im Wartezimmer. Hab vor ein paar Wochen ein Nerve AM 8.0 in L bestellt. Soll KW 27 fertig sein.
> 
> Nun eine Frage an die die sich auskennen: Wie exakt sind diese KW Termine?
> 
> ...



kann so oder so passieren. Es gab fälle da haben die Leute ihre Bikes 1 Woche früher bekommen oder so wie bei mir in der angegebenen KW aber halt erst am Freitag vor dem WE. Also ganz knapp 

Ich würde mich darauf einstellen das es in der angegebenen KW kommt.


----------



## Downhill_Casher (19. Juni 2011)

ich will auch eine Torque 6.0 Rockzone haben


----------



## RT-Schubi__ (19. Juni 2011)

servus

werd mich hier mal dazu setzen. ich warte seit fast 3 wochen auf mein neues bionicon.

mit etwas glück kann ich es morgen holen. aber da es aus alu ist, und ich momentan kein glück mit teilen aus alu habe, werde ich wohl noch länger warten.


----------



## gremlino (20. Juni 2011)

@RT-Schubi: du hast im *Canyon*-Wartezimmer platz genommen  

@mhueller: wie schon gesagt, kann so oder so sein. 
Bei mir war KW24 bestätigt (letzte Woche), Samstag auch die Kommisionierungsmail bekommen. Heute dann die Mail mit der Terminvergabe  , die ganze Woche schon mehr oder weniger vergeben, Donnerstag Feiertag, und nur noch ein paar Termine am Samstag offen. Jetzt steht mein Bike fertig in Koblenz und ich sehe es erst Samstag Nachmittag  Noch die ganze Woche warten  Aber egal, ich kann es eh nicht fahren mit meinem kaputten Knie


----------



## RT-Schubi__ (20. Juni 2011)

Oh verdammt. Ich dachte das wäre ein allgemeines wartezimmer. Bin schon weg.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (20. Juni 2011)

Dann setzt ich mich mit rein. Nerv xc5 je 32 :-(


----------



## Nexic (20. Juni 2011)

Ah KW25, diese Woche sollen wohl die Fox-Gabeln für die Verzögerten Torques kommen.

Hoffentlich geht dann mal was voran hier.

Ich hab keine Lust noch 2 Wochen zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holidayman (20. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme ebenfalls mal Platz!
Nerve AM 6.0, Vorhersage KW27...einige Tage nach meiner Bestellung war es auch mal KW25 und ich hoffe sehr, dass es noch diese Woche was wird!


----------



## wizdow (20. Juni 2011)

@Holidayman: Hast du noch KW27 erwischt? Bei mir ists KW28 und als ich bestellt habe stand auf der website KW25 :-/ 
bei dir denn auch in mamba green?


----------



## Holidayman (20. Juni 2011)

Ne, ich habe schwarz genommen!
Habe heute mal nachgefragt. KW25 soll ein Fehler gewesen sein und es bleibt bei KW27...jetzt muss ich echt noch zwei Wochen mit meiner alten Kiste rumfahren


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2011)

Wer wartet denn noch alles auf ein Rockzone?


----------



## rider_x (21. Juni 2011)

hier icke


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> hier icke



hast Du schonmal nachgefragt ob Du auch eine 2012er Fox bekommst?
Welchen LT hattest Du bei Bestellung?


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2011)

Zur Info...

Dass die Torques jetzt mit 2012er Fox-Gabeln bestückt werden, gilt nur für die Luft-Feder-Varianten. Die Van ist davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## Babarian (21. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Zur Info...
> 
> Dass die Torques jetzt mit 2012er Fox-Gabeln bestückt werden, gilt nur für die Luft-Feder-Varianten. Die Van ist davon nicht betroffen.



Und wer sagt das? 
Hier nochmal ein Statement eines Canyon MA, seine Aussage deckt sich nicht mit deiner:

Hallo,

im Moment bezieht sich der Lieferverzug auf *die Torque-Modelle mit  Fox-Federgabeln*. Wir haben die betroffenen Kunden per Mail darüber  informiert. 
 Grund für den Verzug ist ein Fehler unserer Disposition. Hierfür möchten wir uns in aller Form entschuldigen.
In den vergangenen Tagen und auch im Moment, arbeiten wir mit Hochdruck  an einer Lösung. Mit Fox konnten wir vereinbaren, dass wir schon für die  sich verzögernden Modelle 2012er Federgabeln bekommen. Der Unterschied  zu den 2011er Modellen liegt in folgenden Punkten - überarbeitete  FIT-Kartuschen, die jetzt noch weniger Reibung aufweisen, sowie exklusiv  von den italienischen Lagerexperten SKF gefertigte Dichtungen.

Die Kunden, die also von diesem Verzug betroffen sind, werden also die  ersten sein, die schon in diesem Jahr mit den nächstjährigen Federgabeln  fahren dürfen.


Ich bitte euch nochmal um Verständnis und entschuldige mich für die momentane Situation.


Grüße
Robert"

Bin jetzt aber doch ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## Goofinger (21. Juni 2011)

Ich wart auch auf das Rockzone... und bei mir hat ne nette Canyonmitarbeiterin in der KW 20 angerufen und mir erklärt, dass es zu den Lieferverzögerungen kommt und ich ne 2012er Gabel bekomme... hoff ich hab mich nicht verhört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2011)

Dann scheint es so , also ob die Hotline-Mitarbeiter unterschiedliche Informationen haben.
Hab eben da angerufen und explizit nach der Fox Van des Rockzone gefragt, der Kollege war kurz unterwegs sich erkundigen und sagte mir anschliessend, dass es nur die Luftfedergabeln beträfe.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn er mir etwas falsches gesagt hat.
Eine 2012er hätte ich natürlich auch lieber, is ja klar.


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2011)

Hab grade nochmal angerufen und mit einem anderen Berater gesprochen, auch hier wieder die Antwort, dass es nur die Luftfedergabeln betrifft - keine Vans !!

Schade schade...aber was solls, den Unterschied merk ich eh nicht


----------



## Nexic (21. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hab grade nochmal angerufen und mit einem anderen Berater gesprochen, auch hier wieder die Antwort, dass es nur die Luftfedergabeln betrifft - keine Vans !!
> 
> Schade schade...aber was solls, den Unterschied merk ich eh nicht



Bei der Van beschränken sich die Änderungen für 2012 ja einzig auf die neuen SKF dichtungen, ansonsten isses dasselbe. 

Obwohl, bei der 2012er hat man vll nen höheren Wiederverkaufswert wenn man sofort wechseln will.


----------



## Babarian (21. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hab grade nochmal angerufen und mit einem anderen Berater gesprochen, auch hier wieder die Antwort, dass es nur die Luftfedergabeln betrifft - keine Vans !!
> 
> Schade schade...aber was solls, den Unterschied merk ich eh nicht



Ich habe ein Rockzone in KW14 bestellt, damals wurde als Liefertermin KW 20 angegeben. Wie werden jetzt Kunden wie ich eigentlich entschädigt, wenn wir im Gegensatz zu den anderen "nur" die 2011er Modelle bekommen?


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2011)

Babarian schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Rockzone in KW14 bestellt, damals wurde als Liefertermin KW 20 angegeben. Wie werden jetzt Kunden wie ich eigentlich entschädigt, wenn wir im Gegensatz zu den anderen "nur" die 2011er Modelle bekommen?



Bekommst ne Dose Gold-Spray für ne Kashima-Selbstbau-Beschichtung


----------



## Nexic (21. Juni 2011)

Babarian schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Rockzone in KW14 bestellt, damals wurde als Liefertermin KW 20 angegeben. Wie werden jetzt Kunden wie ich eigentlich entschädigt, wenn wir im Gegensatz zu den anderen "nur" die 2011er Modelle bekommen?



Eine berechtigte Frage, jetzt seid ihr ja eigentlich ganz schön verarscht worden. 

Warum hat es dann überhaupt verzögerungen gegeben bei den Rockzones? 
Wieder totales Chaos was die Info Politik angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babarian (21. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Eine berechtigte Frage, jetzt seid ihr ja eigentlich ganz schön verarscht worden.
> 
> Warum hat es dann überhaupt verzögerungen gegeben bei den Rockzones?
> Wieder totales Chaos was die Info Politik angeht.



Als ich in KW 20 angerufen habe wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ALLE Torques mit 2012er Gabeln als Entschädigung ausgeliefert werden. Wenn das gelogen war oder nur eine Hinhaltetaktik etc. gewesen ist, dann ist das eine unglaubliche Sauerei.


----------



## Babarian (21. Juni 2011)

So, habe eben mal wieder bei Canyon angerufen und 2 mal nachgefragt, welches Modell in (meinem) Rockzone, das von den Lieferschwierigketen betroffen ist, verbaut wird. Der freundliche Herr teilte mir mit, dass es das 2012er Modell sein wird. Also irgendwas bzw. irgendeine Partei labert unglaublichen Dünnpfiff.


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2011)

Babarian schrieb:


> So, habe eben mal wieder bei Canyon angerufen und 2 mal nachgefragt, welches Modell in (meinem) Rockzone, das von den Lieferschwierigketen betroffen ist, verbaut wird. Der freundliche Herr teilte mir mit, dass es das 2012er Modell sein wird. Also irgendwas bzw. irgendeine Partei labert unglaublichen Dünnpfiff.



Jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr
Was soll das?

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Bikes die zu KW30 geplant sind dann wieder mit der 2011 ausgestattet sind?
Das macht aber doch keinen Sinn, oder??


----------



## Holidayman (21. Juni 2011)

Beeinflusst das wirklich euer weiteres Vorgehen? Wenn nein, wartet ab! Wenn ja, storniert!


----------



## Babarian (21. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr
> Was soll das?
> 
> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Bikes die zu KW30 geplant sind dann wieder mit der 2011 ausgestattet sind?
> Das macht aber doch keinen Sinn, oder??



Das war auch meine Überlegung. Sinn (wenn man davon überhaupt noch sprechen kann in Anbetracht der ganzen Verwirrung) machen würde es, wenn die 2011 Federgabeln ohne Zwischenfälle für KW 30 geordert und geliefert wurden und jetzt ganz normal verbaut werden. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass sich die Kunden, die eben diese Bikes bestellt haben, jetzt leicht verarscht vorkommen und neidisch auf die 2012er Modelle schielen. Ist das ein Zirkus hey.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Juni 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Beeinflusst das wirklich euer weiteres Vorgehen? Wenn nein, wartet ab! Wenn ja, storniert!



Quatsch! Ich freu mich auf das rockzone ob mit 2011 oder 2012 er Gabel.


----------



## Nexic (22. Juni 2011)

YEAAAAAAAAAH Mein Trailflow wird komissioniert !!!! 

Alle Trailflower und Torque BEsteller können sich freuen die Fox Gabeln sind wohl doch noch eingetroffen JUHU!!

EDIT: Achja zur Einschätzung für andere: 

Bestellung war ursprünglich für KW20 und verschoben wegen den Fox Gabeln auf KW 27


----------



## chris3473 (22. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja zur Einschätzung für andere:
> 
> Bestellung war ursprünglich für KW20 und verschoben wegen den Fox Gabeln auf KW 27



Und zur noch besseren Einschätzung: Weißt Du noch in welcher KW Du bestellt hast?


----------



## Babarian (22. Juni 2011)

chris3473 schrieb:


> Und zur noch besseren Einschätzung: Weißt Du noch in welcher KW Du bestellt hast?



Würd mich auch brennend interessieren. Habe mein Rockzone in KW 14 bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, wann meins komissioniert wird


----------



## Nexic (22. Juni 2011)

Da hab ich wohl das wichtigste vergessen. 

Bestellung wurde KW 15 aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babarian (22. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl das wichtigste vergessen.
> 
> Bestellung wurde KW 15 aufgegeben.




Neid! Freut mich, dass du es bald bekommst.

Mich würd interessieren wie Canyon jetzt vorgeht. Nach Bikes, nach Bestelldatum, willkürlich? Wahrscheinlich willkürlich so chaotisch wie die letzten Wochen verlaufen sind


----------



## shepard (22. Juni 2011)

Moin,

mein Name ist Martin und ich lese hier schon 'ne ganze Weile still u. heimlich mit.

In meinem ersten Beitrag möchte ich zeigen, dass es auch ohne große Wartezeiten geht, auch wenn ich "nur" ein AM bestellt habe 

Bestellt habe ich am 10.6 ein AM 8.0 black forrest green in XL.
Die Vorauszahlungsrechnung sowie Bestellbestätigung erhielt ich am 14.6 worauf ich am 15. das Geld überwiesen habe.

Die Eingangsbestätigung kam am 18.6, diesen Montag wurde das Rad versand
und heute konnte ich es in Empfang nehmen. Versand war nach Österreich.

Hab zuerst einen Schreck bekommen, da der Bikeguard leicht beschädigt war, zum Glück jedoch ohne Einfluss aufs Rad.

Morgen gibts die erste Proberunde und wenn's sich so fährt wie es aussieht dann ...

Wünsche allen Wartenden viel Glück, dass Ihr euer Rad bald erhaltet und hoffe das ich meinen ersten Post nicht gleich in den falschen Thread geworfen habe


----------



## Chrisi001 (23. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es bei mir auch so flott geht wie bei Martin. Habe gerade mein AM 5.0 in XL, black bestellt, laut Canyon Homepage ist Lieferung in KW31 geplant, bin gespannt was in der Bestätigungsmail für ein Lieferdatum steht.

Freu mich schon drauf  muß leider derzeit bei dem schönen Wetter ohne MB auskommen, da man mir mein 2005er ES 5.0 aus dem versperrten Radraum (Rad zusätzlich mit 2 Schlössern gesichert) gestohlen hat.

Aber nun kommt ja Ersatz!! (Versicherung zahlt zum Glück den Neuwert)

Grüsse aus Wien,

Christian


----------



## raineryogi (23. Juni 2011)

Auch mein Torque Vertride soll nun kommen. Habe es KW 15 bestellt, geplante Lieferwoche wurde von KW 20 auf KW 27 wegen der Lieferprobleme der Fox Gabeln verschoben. Naja, jetzt scheint es doch KW 25 zu werden. Ich freu mich jetzt drauf und hoffe alle Torque Besteller kriegen jetzt schnell ihre lang erwarteten Bikes.


----------



## Nexic (24. Juni 2011)

So mein Trailflow wurde an DHL übergeben, die Chancen das es bis morgen ankommt sind zwar sehr gering aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf. 

Das würde mein letztes Wochenende des Urlaubs noch versüßen.


----------



## motoerhead (24. Juni 2011)

bekommt ihr jetzt alle die 2012er gabeln???


----------



## Nexic (24. Juni 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> bekommt ihr jetzt alle die 2012er gabeln???



Gute Frage mir wurde es zumindest so bestätigt. 

Beim Rockzone weiß andscheinend nicht mal Canyon bescheid was denn nun Sache ist.


----------



## bloodyludy (24. Juni 2011)

So,

heute hab ich meine Kommisionierungsmail Strive 9 Conker Brown Größe M bekommen. Laut vorheriger Aussagen vom Canyon Service soll Anfang KW26 die Auslieferung erfolgen.

Bestellt am 24.05.2011 per Nachnahme.

Nun hoffe ich nur, dass es kein Pfingst-Ferienarbeiter-Freitags-Brückentag-Fahrrad mit fehlenden Schrauben oder Schaltauge wird 

Meine Erfahrungen mit meinem ersten Versenderbike (bisher nur Individual-Aufbauten) poste ich im Strive Thread.


----------



## Nexic (24. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Nun hoffe ich nur, dass es kein Pfingst-Ferienarbeiter-Freitags-Brückentag-Fahrrad mit fehlenden Schrauben oder Schaltauge wird



Da mach ich mir mehr Sorgen ob DHL das Packet unbeschädigt liefert.

Das Schrauben fehlen kommt so gut wie nie vor, aber ich werde vor der ersten Fahrt genau kontrollieren ob alles mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raineryogi (24. Juni 2011)

raineryogi schrieb:


> Auch mein Torque Vertride soll nun kommen. Habe es KW 15 bestellt, geplante Lieferwoche wurde von KW 20 auf KW 27 wegen der Lieferprobleme der Fox Gabeln verschoben. Naja, jetzt scheint es doch KW 25 zu werden. Ich freu mich jetzt drauf und hoffe alle Torque Besteller kriegen jetzt schnell ihre lang erwarteten Bikes.



So, heute hat mir DHL mein Radl gebracht. Ich bin dann mal raus hier und mach mich auf und davon auf den Trail.


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Gute Frage mir wurde es zumindest so bestätigt.
> 
> Beim Rockzone weiß andscheinend nicht mal Canyon bescheid was denn nun Sache ist.



Doch, das scheint ziemlich klar zu sein. Das Rockzone wird mit der 2011er Gabel geliefert!


----------



## Babarian (24. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Doch, das scheint ziemlich klar zu sein. Das Rockzone wird mit der 2011er Gabel geliefert!



Nein. Zumindest nicht die, welche vor KW 20 bestellt wurden.


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Juni 2011)

Babarian schrieb:


> Nein. Zumindest nicht die, welche vor KW 20 bestellt wurden.



Mir ist es langsam auch egal. Hab zweimal eine telefonische Aussage und eine schriftliche, dass es nur die luftfedervarianten beim torque betrifft.


----------



## Nexic (25. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin raus! 

Hab heute mein Trailflow mit 2012er Gabel bekommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lieferung war soweit komplett und unbeschädigt, und das in Rekordzeit (Gestern verschickt)!

Testfahrt kann ich leider erst morgen machen, bin schon gespannt wies fährt!!


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Juni 2011)

Fotos !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (25. Juni 2011)

Leider nur mit einer normalen Kamera geschossen, in echt sieht es viel besser aus.


----------



## rider_x (25. Juni 2011)

Sieht in real viel besser aus als auf der Homepage . Das blau ist viel intensiver. Hast wohl die Kleber von den Felgen direkt enfernt


----------



## Siggi81 (25. Juni 2011)

Doch kein Kashima?
Dann werden die 2012er Modelle das wohl auch nicht haben...Schade eigentlich!


----------



## bloodyludy (26. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Bestellt am 24.05.2011 per Nachnahme.
> 
> Nun hoffe ich nur, dass es kein Pfingst-Ferienarbeiter-Freitags-Brückentag-Fahrrad mit fehlenden Schrauben oder Schaltauge wird



Da hat die Post mal richtig Gas gegeben! Freitag 13.30 die Kommisionierungsmail...kurz darauf die Versandbestätigung und am Samstag 08.30Uhr hat die Postbotin geklingelt.

Ich bin somit raus hier...Kopf hoch an all die Wartenden!


----------



## gremlino (26. Juni 2011)

so, bin raus hier.

ESX 9.0 SL gestern abgeholt


----------



## Holidayman (26. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich ja blind oder mein Browser spinnt, aber irgendwie sehe ich die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung bei den einzelnen Modellen nicht mehr.

*Hat sich erledigt, jetzt geht es wieder *


----------



## Schääf (28. Juni 2011)

Jetzt muss ich aber doch mal fragen:
Bin auch in freudiger Erwartung meines Trailflows, und so langsam tut sich ja anscheinend etwas, die ersten sind ja schon unter's Volk gebracht (ihr Glücklichen). Wie es auf dem Foto aussieht sind ja wohl die 2012 Gabeln der Performance Serie verbaut, oder?

Heißt das, wir müssen auf die Einstelloptionen für High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe verzichten, laut Fox-Homepage hat die Performance-Float ja "nur" den Rebound zum einstellen?

Kann da jemand was dazu sagen, der das Bike schon sein eigen nennen darf?


----------



## Nexic (28. Juni 2011)

Schääf schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber doch mal fragen:
> Bin auch in freudiger Erwartung meines Trailflows, und so langsam tut sich ja anscheinend etwas, die ersten sind ja schon unter's Volk gebracht (ihr Glücklichen). Wie es auf dem Foto aussieht sind ja wohl die 2012 Gabeln der Performance Serie verbaut, oder?
> 
> Heißt das, wir müssen auf die Einstelloptionen für High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe verzichten, laut Fox-Homepage hat die Performance-Float ja "nur" den Rebound zum einstellen?
> ...



Nein keine Sorge, es handelt sich wohl um die Factory Series.
High Speed und Low-Speed Druckstufe sind vorhanden. 
Nur kein Kashima-Coating.


----------



## Schääf (28. Juni 2011)

Hey, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 
und sogar mit Foto, 'nough respect!
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt und das Warten fällt zumindest ein bisschen leichter....
Danke nochmal, und Happy Trails!!!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (28. Juni 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Dann setzt ich mich mit rein. Nerv xc5 je 32 :-(




Getauscht. Ich habe nun doch das 7.0 genommen.

Verkaufe dann mein altes in Teilen und habe so alles neu. Wollte eigentlich einiges von meinem alten mitnehmen, aber das klappt nicht so wie ich mir das dachte.

und es kommt "theoretisch" eine Woche eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (28. Juni 2011)

Servus! 

Und weil man auf das Nerve so lange warten muss bin ich spontan auf ein Strive 7.0 gewechselt das ich am Freitag abhole !

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## axisofjustice (29. Juni 2011)

Na wie schon per PN, ich wünsch dir alles Gute und bin sicher, dass das Strive bombig ist.  Aber ein bisschen Zweifel hab ich ja schon, ob nun ein Strive die Alternative zum Nerve ist. ^^


----------



## Battler (29. Juni 2011)

Ich war heute in Koblenz und hab mir ein *Nerve AM 6.0 *in M und Mamba Green gegönnt.
Kommt spätestens KW33.


----------



## wizdow (30. Juni 2011)

@Battler: Die einzig richtige Entscheidung  Meins kommt nach Plan in KW28 in L per Post. Ich hoffe mal meine Netzhaut verträgt das grün :-O


----------



## Skywalker7 (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, hat schon einer ein Torque Trailflow bekommen, der es KW 20 bestellt hat? Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf eine Mail :-(


----------



## chris3473 (30. Juni 2011)

Skywalker7 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, hat schon einer ein Torque Trailflow bekommen, der es KW 20 bestellt hat? Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf eine Mail :-(



Schließe mich der Frage an, frage aber nach Bestellungen aus KW 18...
die Ungeduld wächst unaufhaltsam...


----------



## motoerhead (30. Juni 2011)

hab auch kw 20 bestellt... letzte woche hab ich mal angerufen und gefragt wies ausschaut... noch immer kw 27


----------



## rider_x (1. Juli 2011)

"Sehr geehrte/er *rider-x*,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen."

Bestellt KW16.

Wat ik mich freu   

Bin bis einschließlich Montag krank geschrieben, mal sehen ob es DHL bis dahin schafft.


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Bin grad bei Canyon und nehme gleich ein Strive 7.0 mit. Und heute ist es sogar noch 150 billiger !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (1. Juli 2011)

Warum ist es heute billiger? Nur heute???


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung warum und weiß auch nicht bis wann ! Nur will ich nicht warten bis die "Bikes to go" weg sind ! Ich frag aber mal nach .


----------



## rider_x (1. Juli 2011)

Ja mach mal.Ãberlege dann nÃ¤mlich auch meins persÃ¶nlich morgen abzuholen, falls es fertig ist.


EDIT: Hab grad auf der Canyon Homepage gesehen das nur das Strive 7.0 150â¬ runtergesetzt wurde.


----------



## Bergschlampe (1. Juli 2011)

Tach auch, ich warte auf:
Nerve XC 9.0 in M kommt KW 27 (meins) und Nerve XC in XL kommt KW 36 (tja )


----------



## Skywalker7 (1. Juli 2011)

Trailflow Bestellung KW20;  Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert und der freundliche Herr sagte mir das mein Bike zur Zeit kommissioniert wird (heißt: Teile zusammen stellen für den Zusammenbau). Somit ist es sehr Wahrscheinlich das Ich es nächste Wochen holen kann  
Das sind mal gute Nachrichten!!!


----------



## NUGGIZ (1. Juli 2011)

Mein AM7 ist heutemorgen weggeschickt worden. Dann werd ich am Montag mal ungeduldig auf den gelben Wagen warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (1. Juli 2011)

Mein Strive soll ja KW 27 kommen bzw. soll ich es abholen können. Hatte ja gehofft das es doch ne Woche früher fertig wäre. Hat man ja jetzt schon öfters hier gelesen.
Habe vorhin mal bei Canyon angerufen und nachgefragt, weil ich bis jetzt noch gar nix gehört hatte, und KW27 ja nächste Woche ist. 
Der nette Herr meinte, wahrscheinlich bekomme ich die Mail zur Terminvereinbarung mitte nächster Woche. Und ob da dann noch nen Termin in KW27 frei ist, bezweifle ich  
Und dabei habe ich KW27 noch  Urlaub...
Also noch ne Woche länger im Wartezimmer


----------



## Goofinger (1. Juli 2011)

Jippiee! Ich hab auch heut mittag meine Kommissionierungsmail für mein Rockzone bekommen! Bald kanns los gehen !!!


----------



## Holidayman (1. Juli 2011)

Menno!!!! Und ich warte noch immer sehnsüchtig auf die ersehnte Mail, bzw. denn dann kommenden gelben Wagen ;(

Aber in KW27 soll es soweit sein!!!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (1. Juli 2011)

Also wenn die komissionierungs Mail kommt heißt das das das (  ) Rad zusammengestellt wird. Wie lang dauert das dann, bis zum Versand?


----------



## gremlino (1. Juli 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Also wenn die komissionierungs Mail kommt heißt das das das (  ) Rad zusammengestellt wird. Wie lang dauert das dann, bis zum Versand?



1-2 (Werk-)Tage. 
In Einzelfällen ist die Versandmail schon vor der Komi-mail gekommen


----------



## Goofinger (1. Juli 2011)

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb  der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL....


----------



## Nexic (1. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> Mein AM7 ist heutemorgen weggeschickt worden. Dann werd ich am Montag mal ungeduldig auf den gelben Wagen warten!



Wen du Glück hast kommt der gelbe Wagen auch morgen, war bei mir genauso.
Freitag morgen Verschickt Samstag da.


----------



## NUGGIZ (2. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Wen du Glück hast kommt der gelbe Wagen auch morgen, war bei mir genauso.
> Freitag morgen Verschickt Samstag da.



MISTKLUMPVERECKTES!!!

Heut morgen hat der Postmann bei mir geklingelt und ich habs nicht gehört weil ich bis mittags meinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hab!

Jetzt steht das Bike bei schönstem Wetter übers Wochenende auf der Post!


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> MISTKLUMPVERECKTES!!!
> 
> Heut morgen hat der Postmann bei mir geklingelt und ich habs nicht gehört weil ich bis mittags meinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hab!
> 
> Jetzt steht das Bike bei schönstem Wetter übers Wochenende auf der Post!



Fail  XD


----------



## Nexic (2. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> MISTKLUMPVERECKTES!!!
> 
> Heut morgen hat der Postmann bei mir geklingelt und ich habs nicht gehört weil ich bis mittags meinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hab!
> 
> Jetzt steht das Bike bei schönstem Wetter übers Wochenende auf der Post!



Autsch!    Ich hab dich ja gewarnt! 

Edit: Kannst dus denn nicht bei der Post abholen? Bei uns geht das noch am selben Tag kurz vor Ladenschluss auch wenn auf dem Zettel immer was anderes steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NUGGIZ (2. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Autsch!    Ich hab dich ja gewarnt!
> 
> Edit: Kannst dus denn nicht bei der Post abholen? Bei uns geht das noch am selben Tag kurz vor Ladenschluss auch wenn auf dem Zettel immer was anderes steht!



Bei uns macht die Post leider schon um 13.00 zu.  
Ich hab ja bald Urlaub. Da werd ich noch genug Zeit haben... (schönred)


----------



## Markdierk (2. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> MISTKLUMPVERECKTES!!!
> 
> Heut morgen hat der Postmann bei mir geklingelt und ich habs nicht gehört weil ich bis mittags meinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hab!
> 
> Jetzt steht das Bike bei schönstem Wetter übers Wochenende auf der Post!



und da sag noch einer alkohol schadet nicht. beweis erbracht!


----------



## zwecky (2. Juli 2011)

So, ich nehm jetzt auch mal Platz hier: Nerve AM 8.0 in black und Größe L bestellt - bin mal gespannt ob ich mit meinen 187 und der 92er Schrittlänge wie erhofft zufrieden bin. Ab KW 31 bin ich wohl schlauer!!!


----------



## Happy-Dog (2. Juli 2011)

Sodele,
Ich bin raus. Mein Strive ist heute morgen um elf gekommen.


----------



## NUGGIZ (3. Juli 2011)

Moin.

Aus bekannten Gründen auf die ich nicht näher eingehen möchte, muss ich mein Bike ja am Montag persönlich auf der Post abholen 

Kennt jemand die Maße des Bikeguards oder weiß vielleicht jemand ob ich das Teil in einen Golf3 bekomme? (Nur für ein paar Meter)

Thx!


----------



## Nexic (3. Juli 2011)

*Nerve AM: S, M, L, XL*

*Außenmaße Bike Guard: 1320 x 280 x 710mm*


Notfalls setzt du jemanden in den Kofferraum der das Ding festhält.


----------



## rider_x (3. Juli 2011)

Genau das mit den Maßen wollte ich auch grad fragen. Kann man den Karton mit Torque 17,2kg + restlichen Inhalt eigentlich auch über nen knappen Kilometer alleine schleppen, oder ist er dafür zu unhandlich? Ist ja nicht viel größer als der Karton von meinem Flachbildfernseher.


----------



## Nexic (3. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Kann man den Karton mit Torque 17,2kg + restlichen Inhalt eigentlich auch über nen knappen Kilometer alleine schleppen



Also möglich ist es bestimmt wenn du Herrausforderungen magst. 
Ich hab das Teil zwar nur vom Postauto bis zur Türschwelle getragen (mit dem Postboten) aber ich kann dir sagen das ich das nicht durch die Ortschaft schleppen würde, zumindest nicht alleine.


----------



## rider_x (3. Juli 2011)

Naja, gut. Geht bestimmt ganz schön in den Rücken. Werd wohl doch mal sehen ob ich mir von der Arbeit ne Sackkarre mitnehme. In mein Auto passt der Karton bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (3. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Naja, gut. Geht bestimmt ganz schön in den Rücken. Werd wohl doch mal sehen ob ich mir von der Arbeit ne Sackkarre mitnehme. In mein Auto passt der Karton bestimmt nicht.



ich habe hier schon im forum gelesen, das welche es in ihren Golf rein bekommen habe. Sie meinten aber es darf keine 5cm mehr haben 

Vlt. hast du ja auch einen Rollwagen, und stellst es drauf und schiebst es. Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt 

Grüße


----------



## Fell (3. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Naja, gut. Geht bestimmt ganz schön in den Rücken. Werd wohl doch mal sehen ob ich mir von der Arbeit ne Sackkarre mitnehme. ...


Bitte mach Bilder davon. Ich stelle mir das lustig vor, son Bikequard Riesen Karton auf ner Sackkarre durchs Ort zu fahren  Hast du denn niemanden der dir mal kurz tragen helfen könnte?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (3. Juli 2011)

oder nimmst dein "altes" rad und legst den Karton auf lenker und sattel und schiebst es so nach hause....


----------



## rider_x (3. Juli 2011)

Das mit den Fotos vom Transport überleg ich mir mal  !
Die Idee mit dem Biketransporter könnte tatsächlich funktionieren , hab nur immer Angst es irgendwo abzuschließen.
Wollte erst mal alle Möglichkeiten für einen Plan B zusammensuchen, falls mir niemand hilft. Hab nämlich keine Lust mein Bike länger auf der Post liegen zu lassen als nötig.
Sicher wird jemand Zeit haben. Aber wie gesagt, ich will vorbereitet sein  .


----------



## Holidayman (3. Juli 2011)

Das nenne ich mal einen echten Rausch mit Konsequenzen


----------



## Charly_Brown (4. Juli 2011)

So, die KW 27 ist angebrochen. Ich hoffe, ich habe das Glück wie einige anderen, und Canyon liefert etwas früher. Ansonsten hoffe ich es klappt in der KW 28 (wie geplant)

Das ist ja wie das Warten auf den Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Kann man den Karton mit Torque 17,2kg + restlichen Inhalt eigentlich auch über nen knappen Kilometer alleine schleppen?



Skateboard + Spanngurt!

Auf die Fotos bin ich auch gespannt...


----------



## Holidayman (4. Juli 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> So, die KW 27 ist angebrochen. Ich hoffe, ich habe das Glück wie einige anderen, und Canyon liefert etwas früher. Ansonsten hoffe ich es klappt in der KW 28 (wie geplant)
> 
> Das ist ja wie das Warten auf den Weihnachtsmann...



Ich hatte leider kein Glück (Liefertermin KW27) und hoffe, dass es diese Woche wirklich kommt (AM 6.0)!


----------



## Charly_Brown (4. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Ich hatte leider kein Glück (Liefertermin KW27) und hoffe, dass es diese Woche wirklich kommt (AM 6.0)!



Oh du Armer. Als hätte Canyon mich gehört, trudelt gerade eine Versandbestätigung per mail rein. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Holidayman (4. Juli 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Oh du Armer. Als hätte Canyon mich gehört, trudelt gerade eine Versandbestätigung per mail rein.
> 
> Ich drück dir die Daumen.





Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## BaseJaxx (4. Juli 2011)

Sooo, heute um 9:19Uhr wurde die Ware zusammengestellt, um 9;50Uhr hab ich DHL Nummer bekommen  

Alpinist mit 2012er Gabel kommt, ich hoffe morgen!


----------



## NUGGIZ (4. Juli 2011)

Hi.

"Da ist das Ding!"

Nerve AM 7.0 größe L

Ps: Der Bikeguard passt locker in einen Golf 3


----------



## Deleted 169926 (4. Juli 2011)

Pedale habe ich auch, überlege aber jetzt mir die hier zu kaufen zwecks Gewicht, was sagt ihr dazu?? sind die stabil genug? die aktuellen haben fast 3 jahre gehalten, das reicht ja zu bei 6tkm im jahr

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...t=12885;page=1;menu=1000,4,136,33;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## Holidayman (4. Juli 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Sooo, heute um 9:19Uhr wurde die Ware zusammengestellt, um 9;50Uhr hab ich DHL Nummer bekommen
> 
> Alpinist mit 2012er Gabel kommt, ich hoffe morgen!


----------



## Charly_Brown (4. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bestellt?



Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 Grösse L in schwarz


----------



## Fell (4. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Ich hatte leider kein Glück (Liefertermin KW27) und hoffe, dass es diese Woche wirklich kommt (AM 6.0)!


Geht mir genauso  Leider auch kein Glück. LT war KW 27 (Strive ES.9), die ist angebrochen und noch keine Email mit Termin (ich hole es ab).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Wegmann (4. Juli 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> So, ich nehm jetzt auch mal Platz hier: Nerve AM 8.0 in black und Größe L bestellt - bin mal gespannt ob ich mit meinen 187 und der 92er Schrittlänge wie erhofft zufrieden bin. Ab KW 31 bin ich wohl schlauer!!!



Kannst du dann wenns da ist ein Foto hochladen? Hab's in Grün und würd mal gerne sehen wie es in schwarz aussieht.


----------



## rider_x (4. Juli 2011)

"Sehr geehrte/er _*rider_x*_,

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben"

Dann ist das Teil hoffentlich bis zur allwöchentlichen Mittwochs Freeride Feierabendtour hier und aufgebaut...


----------



## tecowa (4. Juli 2011)

So heute abholtermin für donnerstag gebucht! geil mein Trailflow kommt wie versprochen kW 27 und dann auch noch mit 2012er Gabel ;-) yehaaaa das Wochenende gehört mir und den trails


----------



## Babarian (4. Juli 2011)

Hab grad auf der Canyon homepage bemerkt, dass es zu allen Torque-Modellen, die KEINE Fox-Gabeln haben etwas gratis dazugibt. Ein Hinweis darauf, dass sich die Auslieferung der 2012er Modelle auf alle Fox-Gabeln bezieht


----------



## thomas_127 (4. Juli 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 Grösse L in schwarz



Freut mich zu hören das dein Rad unterwegs ist. Wünsche viel Spaß damit. Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von meinem Nerve XC.


----------



## rider_x (4. Juli 2011)

Babarian schrieb:


> Hab grad auf der Canyon homepage bemerkt, dass es zu allen Torque-Modellen, die KEINE Fox-Gabeln haben etwas gratis dazugibt. Ein Hinweis darauf, dass sich die Auslieferung der 2012er Modelle auf alle Fox-Gabeln bezieht




Ich hatte mehr das Gefühl das sie bei den Bikes (zumindest bei den Torque Modellen) die nicht so gut laufen, das heißt noch nicht kurz vor Ausverkauft stehen, ein paar goodies dabei packen. Das Dropzone fand ich auch so schon Interessant, aber jetzt  .


----------



## zwecky (4. Juli 2011)

S.Wegmann schrieb:


> Kannst du dann wenns da ist ein Foto hochladen? Hab's in Grün und würd mal gerne sehen wie es in schwarz aussieht.



Hallo,

ich erlaube mir mal einen Link auf ein Foto aus dem Nerve-AM-Thread, das ist sehr gut wie ich finde:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/6/5/8/4/_/original/IMAG0004.jpg

Bei mir dauert's ja doch ein bißchen, aber dann gibt's auch noch Fotos!

Grüße,

zwecky


----------



## Av4l0n (4. Juli 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 Grösse L in schwarz



Hoffe, es klappt bei mir auch noch diese Woche! Hab auch ein 7er bestellt: Liefertermin KW28. Werds persönlich abholen gehen...

Wann genau hast du denn bestellt Charly? Übrigens viel Spass mit der geilen Kiste!


----------



## Fell (4. Juli 2011)

tecowa schrieb:


> So heute abholtermin für donnerstag gebucht! geil mein Trailflow kommt wie versprochen kW 27 und dann auch noch mit 2012er Gabel ;-) yehaaaa das Wochenende gehört mir und den trails


Wann hast du deine Benachrichtigungsmail mit dem Link zum Kalender erhalten? Ich warte noch auf meine Mail (Lieferung auch KW27). Ich habe die Befürchtung, das meine Mail zu spät kommt, und diese Woche keine Termine mehr frei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly_Brown (5. Juli 2011)

Av4l0n schrieb:


> Hoffe, es klappt bei mir auch noch diese Woche! Hab auch ein 7er bestellt: Liefertermin KW28. Werds persönlich abholen gehen...
> 
> Wann genau hast du denn bestellt Charly? Übrigens viel Spass mit der geilen Kiste!



Ciao!
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war es der 21. Mai (KW 20). Bestellt habe ich direkt im Shop und auch dort sofort bezahlt.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es bei die auch klappt.


----------



## BaseJaxx (5. Juli 2011)

So @all ich bin raus, mein Torque Alpinist ist heute gekommen xD


----------



## Fapale (5. Juli 2011)

So ich geselle mich nun auch mal dazu  Ich habe letzte Woche Donnerstag mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 bestellt. Angegebener Liefertermin : KW 35 Mal sehen, vielleicht passiert ja ein Wunder und es klappt schon früher...dran glauben tu ich aber nicht


----------



## BaseJaxx (5. Juli 2011)

Nochmal Bilder vom Alpinisten mit der 2012er 36er Talas... so macht das Bike nen netten Eindruck, heute Abend wird nochmal ne Runde gefahren... 

Kopf hoch an alle Wartenden, ich denke es lohnt sich...


----------



## motoerhead (5. Juli 2011)

mmh  geiles teil!


----------



## Fell (5. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso  Leider auch kein Glück. LT war KW 27 (Strive ES.9), die ist angebrochen und noch keine Email mit Termin (ich hole es ab).


 Grad noch mal angerufen. Bike ist noch nicht mal in der Kommisionierung.   Und der Mitarbeiter meinte, das würde diese Woche wahrscheinlich auch nichts mehr werden . Aber er wolle in der Werksatt noch mal nachfragen, und mir dann per Email bescheid geben.
Historie: Bestellung 9.4 in Koblenz. Verschiebung LT von KW 24 (Anfang von meinem Urlaub) auf KW 27 (letzte Urlaubswoche). Wird wahrscheinlich nix mehr in KW27, also vermutlich KW28 (ertse Arbeitswoche) :kotzafür habe ich ja aber den tollen Canyon Notizblock, in dem ich meine Wutbildchen jetzt reinkritzen kann...
Ich wollte noch nie so schnell 3000  loswerden, aber die wollen sie einfach nicht. Nein, ich überweise die Kohle keinem anderen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tecowa (5. Juli 2011)

@ Fell

Habe die Mail am Montag morgen bekommen, waren auch nur noch Termine für Freitag frei. Ich habe mir den letzten für Donnerstag geschnappt. Das wird dann warsch. Echt nichts mehr (Mitleid)! 

Gruß Tec.


----------



## Fell (5. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Grad noch mal angerufen. Bike ist noch nicht mal in der Kommisionierung.   Und der Mitarbeiter meinte, das würde diese Woche wahrscheinlich auch nichts mehr werden . Aber er wolle in der Werksatt noch mal nachfragen, und mir dann per Email bescheid geben.
> ...


 Brauche eigentlich nicht zu erwähnen das ich natürlich keine Email bekommen habe.  

@tecowa: Berichte dann mal wie bei dir die Übergabe war. Wünsche dir viel Spass mit dem Bike


----------



## Broenner (6. Juli 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Nochmal Bilder vom Alpinisten mit der 2012er 36er Talas... so macht das Bike nen netten Eindruck, heute Abend wird nochmal ne Runde gefahren...
> 
> Kopf hoch an alle Wartenden, ich denke es lohnt sich...


 
Hey cooles Bike ich habe aber schon ein neues Votec V.FR

Aber die 2012FOX hat auch kein Kashima Coat.

Naja vll LIEGT ES AN DER MARKE


LIEBER DIE SCHWESTER IM PUFF ALS MEIN BRUDER AUFEM CANYON

SORRY Canyon-BIKER der Spruch musste mal raus .


BYE


----------



## BrotherMo (6. Juli 2011)

sagt der Votec-Fahrer



sachen gibts.....


----------



## Nexic (6. Juli 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> sagt der Votec-Fahrer
> 
> 
> 
> sachen gibts.....



Ist eigentlich recht einfach,

er ärgert sich wahrscheinlich über seine Entscheidung und muss jetzt anderen das Bike madig machen um selbst mit seinem Votec leben zu können.
Naja ich finds erbärmlich und entlarfend wenn man sowas in anderen Herstellerforen ablässt.
Aber wenns ihm Spaß macht.


----------



## christian_88 (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusamm,

ich verkaufe mein Canyon Torque Playzone 2011 in Größe S. Farbe Braun. Statt der Serienausstattung eine XT Kassette, Advantage Mäntel, neue Griffe, neuer Sattel, SLX Kurbel. Knappe 3 Monate gefahren. Null Mängel.

Brauch das Geld für eine MPU und auch so werde ich durch das Studium keine Zeit für den Sport finden. War ein unüberlegter Kauf.

Bilder gerne bei Interesse oder wie ja hier jeder weiß unter http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2089 schauen.

Preis liegt bei 1600. Rechnung und alle Papiere natürlich vorhanden, auch der Canyon Karton.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## christian_88 (6. Juli 2011)

ach den Serien Sattel, Griffe und die Mäntel gibt es natürlich dazu.


----------



## rider_x (6. Juli 2011)

Hab mein Rockzone grad von der Post abgeholt. Jetzt wird erstmal geschraubt und dann ab in deb Wald


----------



## Holidayman (6. Juli 2011)

Noch immer keine Versandmail...
Hat hier noch jemand ein AM 6.0 bestellt, das diese Woche kommen soll?


----------



## gladbacher (6. Juli 2011)

Am 8.0 soll auch diese Woche kommen, bisher keine Mail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wizdow (6. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Noch immer keine Versandmal...
> Hat hier noch jemand ein AM 6.0 bestellt, das diese Woche kommen soll?



Meins soll KW28 kommen. Wenns jetz schon so spät bei euch kommt, dann siehts bei mir ja wahrscheinlich ähnlich aus  Mahhhh :-/


----------



## Holidayman (6. Juli 2011)

wizdow schrieb:


> Meins soll KW28 kommen. Wenns jetz schon so spät bei euch kommt, dann siehts bei mir ja wahrscheinlich ähnlich aus  Mahhhh :-/



Oder die gehen alle gleichzeitig morgen oder am Freitag zu DHL...hoffentlich noch vor dem Wochenende! So langsam bin ich ziemlich heiß auf das Teil!!!


----------



## thomas_127 (6. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Oder die gehen alle gleichzeitig morgen oder am Freitag zu DHL...hoffentlich noch vor dem Wochenende! So langsam bin ich ziemlich heiß auf das Teil!!!



Nur muss man dazu sagen, dass DHL in Sachen Sperrgut nicht gerade schnell ist. Mein Nerve XC hing 2 Tage nach der Versandmail in Neuwied fest bevor wieder was ging. Also viel Erfolg an alle Wartenden.


----------



## Goofinger (6. Juli 2011)

So! Ich bin raus hier!!!

Hab am Montag meine Versandbestätigung bekommen, und gestern war mein Bike bereits bei mir! Habs gestern Nacht zusammengeschraubt und heute das erste Mal probegefahren... Sehr geiles Teil das ist muss ich sagen^^ Lässt sich sogar erstaunlich gut bergauf pedalieren, auch wenn man dabei def. nicht die goldene Banane gewinnen wird. Mit der feinabstimmung des Fahrwerks muss ich mich allerdings noch ein bisschen befassen. Weiß jemand, ob man für den DHX RC2 keine Dämpferpumpe von Canyon dazubekommt?


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. Juli 2011)

Goofinger schrieb:


> So! Ich bin raus hier!!!
> 
> Hab am Montag meine Versandbestätigung bekommen, und gestern war mein Bike bereits bei mir! Habs gestern Nacht zusammengeschraubt und heute das erste Mal probegefahren... Sehr geiles Teil das ist muss ich sagen^^ Lässt sich sogar erstaunlich gut bergauf pedalieren, auch wenn man dabei def. nicht die goldene Banane gewinnen wird. Mit der feinabstimmung des Fahrwerks muss ich mich allerdings noch ein bisschen befassen. Weiß jemand, ob man für den DHX RC2 keine Dämpferpumpe von Canyon dazubekommt?



ja muss man dazu bekommen. Wie willst du denn sonst den AGB aufpumpen. Außerdem war bei meinem AGB von canyon nicht mal luft eingepumpt. Der min. Psi wert ist 125 und max. 200. Solltest du ohne Luft fahren und soweit einfedern das der AGB sich *auslöst* kann dein ölsystem luft ziehen und dann musst du ihn servicen lassen oder selber machen, aber nur wenn du weißt wie das geht!!!


----------



## Holidayman (6. Juli 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Nur muss man dazu sagen, dass DHL in Sachen Sperrgut nicht gerade schnell ist. Mein Nerve XC hing 2 Tage nach der Versandmail in Neuwied fest bevor wieder was ging. Also viel Erfolg an alle Wartenden.



Dann drehe ich durch!


----------



## Goofinger (6. Juli 2011)

OK, alles Klar! Danke! Dann ruf ich morgen gleich mal bei Canyon an und frag nach ner Pumpe 

Übrigens:


----------



## rider_x (6. Juli 2011)

So, zurück von der Testfahrt und einfach nur begeistert.
Mußte direkt meinen ersten Double springen. Hatte keine Ausreden mehr vor den Kollegen.  Mit meinem alten All Mountain konnte ich mich vor den dicken Sprüngen noch drücken, aber jetzt setzen die mich ganz schön unter Druck...immer dieser Gruppenzwang .


Bin jetzt Offiziell raus hier.
Hier mal ein Bild von der Montage:










...UND FÜR DIE LEUTE DIE NOCH WARTEN: ES LOOOHNT SICH


----------



## Charly_Brown (6. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Dann drehe ich durch!



Mein Bike war innerhalb von 24 h da. Also einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (6. Juli 2011)

Also zwischen Versand und Ablieferung in der Postfiliale sind bei mir ca. 40 Stunden vergangen. Davon mehr als 24 in Neuwied

EDIT: Sorry Fehlinfo. Von Hagen bis Dorsten hats fast 27 Stunden gedauert


----------



## BaseJaxx (6. Juli 2011)

Mein Bike war auch nach 24h da, 9:40Uhr DHL Nummer von Canyon bekommen und am nächsten Tag um 8:30Uhr dem Liefer-LKW von der Laderampe gerissen


----------



## Chiado79 (7. Juli 2011)

So, einen gesunden schönen Morgen allesamt!

Ich nehm dann auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer.

Gestern geordert:

Nerve AM 6.0 (XL) in mamba green. Abholung in KW 33.

Was ick mir freu die ersten Eichhörnchen im Wald damit zu erschrecken 

Übrigens mein erstes Fully. Hab 11 Jahre lang mein geliebtes Specialized Rockhopper über Wald und Wiese gescheucht. Hatte auch ein Stumpi Probe gefahren. Tolles Rad, keine Frage. Aber bei gleicher Ausstattung bin ich das doppelte an Flocken los.

Support your local company: Ride Canyon


----------



## wizdow (7. Juli 2011)

perfekt! da habe ich meins ja wohl genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt geordert


----------



## motoerhead (7. Juli 2011)

> Mein Bike war auch nach 24h da, 9:40Uhr DHL Nummer von Canyon bekommen und am nächsten Tag um 8:30Uhr dem Liefer-LKW von der Laderampe gerissen


 
hehe geil... dann könnte meines ja morgen da sein.... hab heute früh ne e-mail bekommen


----------



## Holidayman (7. Juli 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> hehe geil... dann könnte meines ja morgen da sein.... hab heute früh ne e-mail bekommen



Ich auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (7. Juli 2011)

> Mußte direkt meinen ersten Double springen. Hatte keine Ausreden mehr vor den Kollegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sollte ich meines behalten, geht es mir genau so 
Dann gibt es nur noch zwei möglichkeiten :
1. ein 'Mann' sein 
2. Weichei markieren


----------



## chris3473 (7. Juli 2011)

So, die Warterei ist zu Ende! Habe heute Morgen mein neues Trailflow in Empfang genommen. Die Begeisterung ist groß! 
Für alle die noch warten: Auch diese Zeit geht vorbei!


----------



## Holidayman (7. Juli 2011)

Kann schon jemand, der heute Morgen die Versandmail bekommen hat, den Sendungsstatus bei DHL sehen?


----------



## Kl3rik3r (7. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich setz mich mal auch noch in den Warteraum hier.

Hab am Sonntag das Nerve AM 5.0 (M) bestellt.

Am Sonntag stand bei der Lieferzeit noch KW 29. Hoffe, das wird einigermaßen eingehalten, weil inzwischen steht da KW 37.


----------



## Holidayman (7. Juli 2011)

Kl3rik3r schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich setz mich mal auch noch in den Warteraum hier.
> 
> ...



Es gilt das Datum auf deiner Bestellbestätigung!


----------



## Av4l0n (7. Juli 2011)

Bin dann ab jetzt nur noch "zu Besuch" hier ;-) - werd mein XC 7.0 in L aber leider erst am Montag abholen gehen, da die Termine diese Woche schon weg sind ... 

zur Abschätzung: Bestellt 25.05, Lieferdatum KW 28 und gestern (Mitte KW 27) Mails erhalten!


----------



## Charly_Brown (7. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand, der heute Morgen die Versandmail bekommen hat, den Sendungsstatus bei DHL sehen?



Nein, denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurden nur die Daten zu DHL übermittelt. Erst abends kannst du dort etwas sehen.


----------



## Holidayman (7. Juli 2011)

OK! Beruhigend, wenn das normal ist 
Danke für die Info!


----------



## rider_x (7. Juli 2011)

Ja von wegen. Ich hab bestellt da stand Auslieferung KW20. Auf der Bestellung war es dann KW26 und ausgeliefert wurde KW27.
Ich denke es gilt das was auf deiner Bestellbestätigung, die du per Email bekommst, steht.


----------



## Kl3rik3r (7. Juli 2011)

auf der Bestellbestätigung steht KW29. 1,5 Wochen mehr wär auch noch ok, aber dann wirds kritisch, weils dann eigentlich gleich mit dem Bike in den Harz gehen soll^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHugo (7. Juli 2011)

Geselle mich dann mal dazu.


----------



## andyonly4you (7. Juli 2011)

ich gesell mich auch mal hinzu. ende KW21 gemeinsam mit einem freund das AM 7.0 in schwarz bestellt mit zieltermin KW27. das bike meines freundes wurde in KW26 versandt, meines hängt nach nachfrage angeblich bis ende KW28 in der werkstatt rum aufgrund eines gewünschten vorbautauschs - also 2 wochen extra warten wegen 2min arbeit...


----------



## SamyJenkins (7. Juli 2011)

Ich mach's mal wie beim Arzt, und erscheine erst dann wenn ich schon fast dran bin 

Ich setze mich ins Wartezimmer und warte: Auf ein Nerve XC 7.0

Bestellung: KW21
Lieferung: Morgen

YEAH!


----------



## gladbacher (7. Juli 2011)

Das gleiche Problem wegen eines anderen Vorbaus habe ich auch, hab den jetzt einfach storniert...

Keine Lust mehr zu warten, dann kaufe ich den Vorbau halt beim örtlichen Händler für nen paar Franken mehr!


----------



## Fell (7. Juli 2011)

Av4l0n schrieb:


> Bin dann ab jetzt nur noch "zu Besuch" hier ;-) - werd mein XC 7.0 in L aber leider erst am Montag abholen gehen, da die Termine diese Woche schon weg sind ...
> 
> zur Abschätzung: Bestellt 25.05, Lieferdatum KW 28 und gestern (Mitte KW 27) Mails erhalten!


 Ich werde daraus einfach nicht schlau  Ich hab am 9.4 bestellt. Lieferung in der Bestellbestätigung KW24, dann verschobden auf KW 27. Bisher keine Mails über Kommisionierung, geschweige denn einen Kalenderlink. Laut Canyon wäre mein Bike bereits in Kommisionierung (keine Mail erhalten) und der Kalenderlink könnte täglich kommen... Bis jetzt noch nix, KW27 is rum, Termin für KW27 kann ich mir in die Backen schmieren.

Ich würde zu gerne mal wissen, wie die Prioritäten beim Zusammenbau bzw. der Bestellabwicklung sind. Scheint mir echt willkürlich zu sein.


----------



## Charly_Brown (7. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich werde daraus einfach nicht schlau  Ich hab am 9.4 bestellt. Lieferung in der Bestellbestätigung KW24, dann verschobden auf KW 27. Bisher keine Mails über Kommisionierung, geschweige denn einen Kalenderlink. Laut Canyon wäre mein Bike bereits in Kommisionierung (keine Mail erhalten) und der Kalenderlink könnte täglich kommen... Bis jetzt noch nix, KW27 is rum, Termin für KW27 kann ich mir in die Backen schmieren.
> 
> Ich würde zu gerne mal wissen, wie die Prioritäten beim Zusammenbau bzw. der Bestellabwicklung sind. Scheint mir echt willkürlich zu sein.



Das ist schon merkwürdig!

Bestellt: 20. Mai (sofort bezahlt)
Termin: KW 28
Geliefert: KW 27

Willkür oder es liegt an der Zahlungsart wie einige vermuten.


----------



## gladbacher (7. Juli 2011)

Hab auch sofort gezahlt, Liefertermin eigentlich kW 27... Wegen anderen Vorbau sollte es sich noch um eine woche verschieben.

Nehme jetzt doch den normalen Vorbau und es geht dann doch wahrscheinlich morgen raus...

Sowas kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen!


----------



## Holidayman (7. Juli 2011)

_*Status JETZT: Do, 07.07.11 16:49 Uhr	- Neuwied - Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.*_

Sollte das nicht langsam mal weiter gehen? Hätte das "Päckchen" ja schon ziemlich gerne morgen hier in München...


----------



## Fell (7. Juli 2011)

Hmm keine Ahnung, habe ich auch schon vermutet. Ich wollte es bei der Abholung mit Kreditkarte zahlen, was laut Canyon ja kein Problem sei.  Könnte aber auch an den Modellen liegen Irgendwie scheinen die Nerve besser zu gehen als die Strive. Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly_Brown (8. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> _*Status JETZT: Do, 07.07.11 16:49 Uhr	- Neuwied - Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.*_
> 
> Sollte das nicht langsam mal weiter gehen? Hätte das "Päckchen" ja schon ziemlich gerne morgen hier in München...



Du bist aber auch ungeduldig. Die Paketinformation ist kein Live-Stream. Das Update dauert immer mehrer Stunden. Das Paket ist schon längst bei dir, bevor du es im Netz lesen kannst. Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, das Bike ist heute da. Ging bei mir auch nach München von Montag auf Dienstag.


----------



## Holidayman (8. Juli 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch ungeduldig. Die Paketinformation ist kein Live-Stream.


Tja, so bin ich halt 
Ne ernsthaft, ich möchte es schon gerne geliefert bekommen und nicht zur Post rennen und es holen müssen. Da das Bike aber auch verdient werden will, muss ich das mit der Arbeit unter einen Hut bringen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Büro und warten...der Status ist übrigens noch immer unverändert.


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Tja, so bin ich halt
> Ne ernsthaft, ich möchte es schon gerne geliefert bekommen und nicht zur Post rennen und es holen müssen. Da das Bike aber auch verdient werden will, muss ich das mit der Arbeit unter einen Hut bringen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Büro und warten...der Status ist übrigens noch immer unverändert.



Meins hing im Mai drei Tage in Neuwied fest  die sind da nicht die schnellsten!


----------



## Pfeifenfreund (8. Juli 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Meins hing im Mai drei Tage in Neuwied fest  die sind da nicht die schnellsten!



Da hier mein Wohnort so oft genannt wird, möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen, dass sich diese kritischen Bemerkungen ausschließlich auf das hiesige Paketzentrum beziehen


----------



## Deleted 169926 (8. Juli 2011)

ja und nur weil das mal bei einem einem so war.... vielleicht war auch was an deinem Paket net in Ordnung, ich würde das net so pauschalisieren.......

Und was machst du noch im Wartezimmer potzplitz hast deins doch schon????


----------



## Kl3rik3r (8. Juli 2011)

Pfeifenfreund schrieb:


> Da hier mein Wohnort so oft genannt wird, möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen, dass sich diese kritischen Bemerkungen ausschließlich auf das hiesige Paketzentrum beziehen



 sehr geil

Hab gerade die Mail bekommen, dass mein Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammengestellt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kl3rik3r (8. Juli 2011)

Update: an dhl übergeben


----------



## SamyJenkins (8. Juli 2011)

Fr, 08.07.11 07:29 						Uhr 					 					 				 				 				 					 						 							 								-- 							 							 						 					 					 				
 				 				 				 					 						Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 					 					 				


WEHE der Fahrer macht Mittagspause bevor ich mein Bike habe


----------



## Holidayman (8. Juli 2011)

SamyJenkins schrieb:


> Fr, 08.07.11 07:29 						Uhr 					 					 				 				 				 					 						 							 								--
> Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.
> 
> 
> WEHE der Fahrer macht Mittagspause bevor ich mein Bike habe



Wann wurde es bei Canyon denn losgeschickt?


----------



## SamyJenkins (8. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Wann wurde es bei Canyon denn losgeschickt?




Gestern vormittag.

Der Status hin dann ein paar Stunden bei "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt" und dann gings schlag auf schlag.

Erst "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." und 10 Minuten später "Avisebenachrichtigung (Benachrichtigung am Vortag der Zustellung) erfolgreich."

Allerdings habe ich auch auf der DHL Seite die Email-Benachrichtigungen für die Sendungsverfolgung aktiviert.


----------



## Holidayman (8. Juli 2011)

Das habe ich auch aktiviert, aber bei mir hängt das Rad noch immer in Neuwied (sorry Pfeifenfreund, aber München wäre mir lieber)...


----------



## SamyJenkins (8. Juli 2011)

Es kann durchaus sein dass der Transport ins Ziel-Paketzentrum bei dir Länger dauert (bei mir liegt dies nämlich schon in Rodgau).

Auch kam die Avisebenachrichtigung VOR der Meldung "Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." (diese kam erst heute morgen, kurz vor dem Verladen auf das Verteilungsfahrzeug).


----------



## tecowa (8. Juli 2011)

So ich bin raus! Gestern mein trailflow persönlich bei Canyon abgeholt! Geiles, ne unbeschreibliches Bike ;-) ich wohne dann ab heute im Wald! An alle wartenden: es lohnt sich mehr als ihr euch vorstellen könnt!


----------



## Holidayman (8. Juli 2011)

War wohl nichts heute - DHL ist bei uns schon lange durch, das Paket steht noch im Startzentrum rum...bin ja mal gespannt, ob DHL es morgen hinbekommt. 

Frustrierend, wenn man bei dem Wetter zu Hause sitzt und sinnlos auf ein Paket wartet! Da hätte ich auch in die Arbeit gehen können.


----------



## Revax76 (8. Juli 2011)

Bin auch einer von denen, die erst ins Wartezimmer kommen, wenn sie schon fast dran sind.
Daten zum Abschätzen:
Canyon Nerve XC 8.0
best. am 04.06. bestätigt am 06.06.
Barzahlung bei Abholung
Liefertermin KW27
Kommissionierungsmail erhalten: Heute

Weiss jemand, wieviel Zeit zwischen Komm.Mail und Kalenderlink vergeht?


----------



## SamyJenkins (8. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, wie beim Arzt: Gerade erst gekommen und schon wieder weg 

Tschööö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Av4l0n (8. Juli 2011)

Revax76 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wieviel Zeit zwischen Komm.Mail und Kalenderlink vergeht?



Bei mir war es ein halber Tag. Hab am Mittwoch Mittag um 13:47 die Komm.Mail erhalten - die Mail mit Link kam am Donnerstag um 6:03.

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es kein festes Zeitintervall ist. Evtl. hängt das mit den noch zu vergebenden Terminen / Kalenderlinkmails zusammen. Also z.B, dass wenn einer einen Termin bucht, eine neue Mail verschickt wird. Aber das ist nur reine Spekulation ;-)

Einen baldigen Erfolg beim Emails abrufen ;-) - am Donnerstagmorgen um 10:00 waren nächste Woche nur ersten beiden Montagmorgen-Termine weg.


----------



## Revax76 (8. Juli 2011)

Av4l0n schrieb:


> am Donnerstagmorgen um 10:00 waren nächste Woche nur ersten beiden Montagmorgen-Termine weg.


Danke für die schnelle Info. Wenigstens mal ein Grund, sich auf einen Montag zu freuen.


----------



## mhueller (9. Juli 2011)

Bin dann mal raus aus dem Wartezimmer. Hab gestern in Koblenz mein Bike geholt.  Sehr nette und freundliche Mitarbeiter dort. Nach ner kurzen Hausrunde bei mir kann ich sagen: TOP das Rad.


----------



## Skywalker7 (9. Juli 2011)

So, ich bin gleich auch hier raus. Gleich gehts ab nach Koblenz mein KW 20 bestelltes Trailflow abholen  Ich freu mich sehr!!! Wenn nur das Wetter jetzt besser werden könnte :-/


----------



## Holidayman (10. Juli 2011)

Liebe Wartenden, ich verabschiede mich vielmals und bedanke mich für die angenehme Zeit im Wartezimmer! Euch eine schnelle und zeitnahe Lieferung - es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## akoegler (10. Juli 2011)

So, ich verabschiede mich ebenfalls, mein Nerve AM 7.0 wurde wie versprochen in KW 27 geliefert, heute erste Tour, Fazit: Das Warten lohnt sich! 

Wünsch euch ebenfalls eine pünktliche Lieferung und viel Spaß !


----------



## SeppelD (10. Juli 2011)

Schönen guten Tag,
ist der Platz neben Ihnen noch frei? Bräuchte nämlich ein schattiges Plätzchen bis in kw 32.


----------



## Charly_Brown (10. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Liebe Wartenden, ich verabschiede mich vielmals und bedanke mich für die angenehme Zeit im Wartezimmer! Euch eine schnelle und zeitnahe Lieferung - es lohnt sich!!!



So siehts bei mir auch aus, nur ein andere Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen. Ich melde mich auch ab und freue mich auf die nächste längere Tour mit meinem Nerve XC 7.0


----------



## NUGGIZ (11. Juli 2011)

Holidayman schrieb:


> Liebe Wartenden, ich verabschiede mich vielmals und bedanke mich für die angenehme Zeit im Wartezimmer! Euch eine schnelle und zeitnahe Lieferung - es lohnt sich!!!



Geiles Bike und geiles Stadion! (Solange es Rot leuchtet )
Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kl3rik3r (11. Juli 2011)

So ich kann dann jetz das Wartezimmer verlassen. Heute angekommen 

Nur Pedalen kommen später  aber ich bekomm erstmal noch die "alten" von nem Kumpel

http://i.imgur.com/nqDMU.jpg

Ich wünsche den restlichen Wartenden noch einen angenehmen Aufenthalt!


----------



## Fell (11. Juli 2011)

Es geht langsam voran... Heute vormittag die Kommisionierungsmail (Strive ES 9.0 - LT KW27) erhalten. Mail mit Kalenderlink bisher noch nicht.


----------



## derth (12. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich nehm dann mal Platz hier, hoffe nicht für allzu lange.
Strive ES 8.0 schwarz (S)
Bestellt 15. Juni, geplant für KW32

leider direkt die Woche NACH meinem Urlaub...aber da geht die Zeit wenigstens um.
Werd solang einfach diverse Alteisen durch die Gegend treten

Gruß an alle Mitwartenden,

   derTH


----------



## Fell (12. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Es geht langsam voran... Heute vormittag die Kommisionierungsmail (Strive ES 9.0 - LT KW27) erhalten. Mail mit Kalenderlink bisher noch nicht.


Endlich! Am Freitag Mittag darf ich mein Strive endlich abholen  Ich freu mich


----------



## Ned87 (12. Juli 2011)

Hiho alle miteinander,

ich muss ziemlich lange auf mein Grand Canyon AL 7.0 warten.
Bestellt: 08.07
Liefertermin: 36 KW


----------



## gladbacher (12. Juli 2011)

So bin raus, heute mein am 8 in Deutschland abgeholt.

Einfach ein Traum Rad !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (12. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Endlich! Am Freitag Mittag darf ich mein Strive endlich abholen  Ich freu mich



Da freu' ich mich doch mal mit!!
Nachdem ich im DEZEMBER 2010 bestellt hatte und mir hier im Wartezimmer den Hintern wohl mit am Längsten plattgesessen habe,
darf ich nun auch endlich am Donnerstag mein Strive (schwarzes ES 9.0 in L) in Empfang nehmen!
Hoffe sehr, daß sich die lange Wartezeit auch gelohnt hat.

Allen verbliebenen Wartenden wünsche ich hier einen möglichst kurzen Aufenthalt!!

Viele Grüße,
der AMfaenger


----------



## Fell (12. Juli 2011)

WOW! Dezember ist auch mal krass, und vor allem das du es bis jetzt noch nicht hast. Freut mich für dich, das es jetzt endlich klappt


----------



## Fell (15. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Endlich! Am Freitag Mittag darf ich mein Strive endlich abholen  Ich freu mich


So, komme vom Strive Abholtermin zurück, OHNE STRIVE  Die Auslieferung des Strive wurde heute vorläufig gestoppt.

Alles weitere dazu im Strive Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8524030&postcount=2260

PS: Ich freu mich nicht mehr.


----------



## sundawn77 (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist hart! 
Tut mir wirklich leid für dich und für alle Strive Kunden :-/

Drücke euch die Daumen dass es schnell behoben werden kann !!


----------



## rider_x (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist echt ÜBEL!!!
Sie hätten dir mal ein ordentliches Torque von den Testbikes mitgeben sollen, sozusagen als Leihbike. So wie es der Mercedeshändler bei der Schwester von nem Bekannten gemacht hat. E-Klasse zum vereinbarten Liefertermin nicht da, C-Klasse als Übergangsauto ausgehändigt.


----------



## Fell (15. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Das ist echt ÜBEL!!!
> Sie hätten dir mal ein ordentliches Torque von den Testbikes mitgeben sollen, sozusagen als Leihbike. So wie es der Mercedeshändler bei der Schwester von nem Bekannten gemacht hat. E-Klasse zum vereinbarten Liefertermin nicht da, C-Klasse als Übergangsauto ausgehändigt.


Da hatte ich auch bei der Heimfahrt dran gedacht  Wäre ja was gewesen.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (15. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Da hatte ich auch bei der Heimfahrt dran gedacht  Wäre ja was gewesen.



Hi Fell,

echt übel, was Du da mitmachen mußtest, tut mir leid für Dich und den vergeudeten Tag!
Andererseits kannst du froh sein, denn wenn die Strives nachher doch noch zurückgerufen werden,
kannst Du Dir den Heckmeck mit dem Zurückschicken oder wieder nach KO gurken, wenigstens sparen.

Hatte gehofft, ab Auslieferung hätte man Ruhe und der Spaß beginnt im Gelände, aber sieht wohl doch leider anders aus... :-(


----------



## gremlino (16. Juli 2011)

man man man *********kopfschüttel**********


ich drück euch die Daumen, das das noch was wird


----------



## Floowho (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle ich würde gerne wissen ob die jenigen die ein Playzone haben es empfehlen können oder nicht.
Gruß Floowho


----------



## Battler (16. Juli 2011)

Dann erkundige dich doch mal im Torque-Thread.
In der Canyon-Galerie findet sich auf der letzten Seite ebenfalls ein Playzone-Pic. 

Zwischenstand bei mir: In ~ einem Monat wird die Zustellung erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floowho (16. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antwort werde mich gleich erkundigen


----------



## wizdow (17. Juli 2011)

Man man man, canyon. Das Bike sollte diese Woche kommen, aber keine Mail, nichts bekommen. Rufe am Montag mal an :-/


----------



## el martn (17. Juli 2011)

Brauche noch ein Rad für in die Arbeit und mal so Rumfahren...

Yellow Stone 5.0 Grau und Größe M. 
Kommt Anfang September.

Gruß
el martn


----------



## Marzi (17. Juli 2011)

Nächste Woche soll angeblich mein Nerve AM 7 fertig sein, hoffe das wird was, werde langsam ungeduldig


----------



## entsch (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Mein Nerve AM 7.0 soll auch diese Woche(KW 29) kommen.
Hab gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt, ob der Termin noch realistisch sei. Der Herr am Telefon sagte mir, dass eigentlich nichts dagegen sprechen würde; jedoch könne es aufgrund der vielen Lieferungen auch Anfang nächster Woche kommen.

Ich hoffe einfach mal weiter...


----------



## andyonly4you (18. Juli 2011)

andyonly4you schrieb:


> ich gesell mich auch mal hinzu. ende KW21 gemeinsam mit einem freund das AM 7.0 in schwarz bestellt mit zieltermin KW27. das bike meines freundes wurde in KW26 versandt, meines hängt nach nachfrage angeblich bis ende KW28 in der werkstatt rum aufgrund eines gewünschten vorbautauschs - also 2 wochen extra warten wegen 2min arbeit...



ein update meinerseits: noch kein versand in sicht. aus der mehrmals versprochenen KW27 wurde nichts, aus erst anfang KW28 dann ende auch nichts und nach heutiger nachfrage kann canyon auch nicht sagen obs mit KW29 funktionieren wird. langsam vergeht einem die lust am neuen bike zumal der bikeurlaub näherrückt und der sommer auch nicht gerade erst am anfang steht. 

achja, wegen dem "bisschen" verspätung gibts laut canyon auch keine "entschädigung". muss ja nicht gleich ein zweites fahrrad sein, aber allein eine kleine geste würde dem kunden zumindest ein gefühl von nicht egal sein geben.


----------



## Marzi (20. Juli 2011)

Samstag kann ich meinen neuen Gaul in Koblenz abholen 
Dann hab ich genau 4 Wochen auf mein Nerve AM in Cooper  gewartet.


----------



## Battler (20. Juli 2011)

Wartet hier eigentlich noch jemand auf ein grünes AM6.0 mit geplanter Zustellung in KW33 ?


----------



## wizdow (20. Juli 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> Wartet hier eigentlich noch jemand auf ein grünes AM6.0 mit geplanter Zustellung in KW33 ?



Ich warte auf mein grünes AM 6.0 mit geplanter Zustelling in KW28.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (20. Juli 2011)

Mach mich nicht unglücklich!
KW33 ist nämlich schon meine erste Woche im Urlaub, das Bike sollte also eher früher kommen ...

Hat Canyon sich schonmal bei dir gemeldet ?


----------



## Chrisi001 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Warte auf ein schwarzes AM 5.0 geplant war Zustellung in KW 28 wurde jetzt auf KW 31 revidiert  angeblich gibts Probleme mit den Rahmen.

Naja, hoffe es kommt vorm ersten Schnee


----------



## Opmek (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
dann will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben 

habe auch das AM6.0 in grün bestellt, vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin war KW 28.
Letzte Woche nachgefragt wo es denn bleibt.
Als Antwort bekam ich, dass die Auslastung so gross sei und mein bike in KW 29 verschickt würde, nur KW29 ist schon wieder zur hälfte rum, ich befürchte das schlimmste ...

meldet euch wenn ihr was neues wisst 

bis denn


----------



## entsch (20. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab heute die Versandbestätigung mit der Trackingnummer bekommen. Hoffe mal das mein AM 7.0 dann morgen kommt


----------



## Opmek (20. Juli 2011)

Du glücklicher,hätt ich mal das budget nochmals erhöht


----------



## entsch (20. Juli 2011)

Noch ist meins ja auch noch nicht da...
Aber ich drück dir natürlich die Daumen, dass deins auch schnell da ist.
Und wenn mein Bike endlich da ist, werde ich euch gerne die Wartezeit mit Fotos verkürzen, wenn ihr mögt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buyman (20. Juli 2011)

Hi, hab vor 3 Wochen des Torque Rockzone bestellt.
Termin is KW30 bin auch mal gespannt ob das klappt.

Gruß Buyman


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juli 2011)

Buyman schrieb:


> Hi, hab vor 3 Wochen des Torque Rockzone bestellt.
> Termin is KW30 bin auch mal gespannt ob das klappt.
> 
> Gruß Buyman



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, hab auch das Rockzone mit KW30 bestellt.
Und nächste Woche ist KW30 

Mal schauen, ob Canyon das schafft trotz aller Probleme mit dem Strive derzeit...


----------



## wizdow (20. Juli 2011)

@Battler und Opmek

Habe 3mal mit Canyon telefoniert. Gestern mittag das letzte mal. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass alle Komponenten schon länger da seien, jedoch etwas bei der Montage nicht funktioniert hat.
Heute, am Mittwoch, würde es dann montiert und - natürlich mit aller äußerster Priorität - möglichst schnell verschickt. Kann aber auch nächste Woche sein, wo ich dann in Urlaub fahre. Das heißt ich kann dann noch ne Woche darauf warten.

Sie waren sogar so freundlich und haben mir angeboten, dass ich die Versandadresse noch ändern kann, falls ich nicht anzutreffen bin. 

Aber Opmek, ich denke, dass sollte dann bei dir eig keine Probleme geben, was ich bei mir jedoch auch gedacht habe


----------



## Battler (20. Juli 2011)

> jedoch etwas bei der Montage nicht funktioniert hat.


Würd mich ja mal interessieren, was ...


----------



## wizdow (20. Juli 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> Würd mich ja mal interessieren, was ...


ja, die reden ja auch immer son bisschen um den heißen brei rum. er meinte auch noch was von saisonialer überlastung.
aber ich will mein bike haben! alles andere interessiert mich nen feuchten


----------



## Crankwalk (21. Juli 2011)

Hab mir mal für den Einstieg in den Radsport ein Grand Canyon AL 7.0 bestellt.
Sollte eigentlich in der KW 28 kommen aber bis jetzt kam nicht mal eine Kommissionierung 

Muss ich noch weiter mit meinem alten Scott rumgurken das ich besitze seitdem ich 15 bin oder so


----------



## entsch (21. Juli 2011)

Sooo...
mein AM 7.0 kam dann heute strahlend in mein trautes Heim herein

Ich drück allen noch wartenden ganz fest die Daumen, dass die Bikes schnell ankommen.


----------



## commander86 (22. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen,

Ich hab es getan ich hab es bestellt mein NERVE AM 6.0 Mamba Green  freu freu freu
KW 33 kommt es


----------



## Crankwalk (22. Juli 2011)

Mein AL 7.0 kam Heute endlich


----------



## Keks_nascher (23. Juli 2011)

Noch 4 Wochen bis zu meinem AL 6.0 

Wenn ich es nicht mehr aushalte wird es das Radon ZR Team 7.0. Immerhin auf 900 runtergesetzt.

Aber ich muss widerstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nando1303 (23. Juli 2011)

Hey kann mir evtl jmd sagen ob man rein an der Optik erkennen kann ob man auf seinem Trailflow jetzt die 2011er oder 2012er Gabel hat???


----------



## Nexic (23. Juli 2011)

So sieht die 2012er aus:





Wenn deine anderst aussieht ist es wahrscheinlich die 2011er


----------



## Nando1303 (23. Juli 2011)

Ja meine sieht auch so aus. Danke fürs bild.
Mit wieviel Druck fährst du Dämpfer und Gabel (bei welchem Körpergewicht)

Mfg


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Juli 2011)

So Leute... Es ist kw30 

Wer von euch wartet denn noch alles auf ein rockzone mit Liefertermin kw30?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Juli 2011)

ich............nicht warte auf mein XC7.0 Liefertermin KW31 aber soll schon diese Woche kommen


----------



## waldes (25. Juli 2011)

Ich warte auch auf mein Rockzone 

Meinst du es wird diese Woche noch was mit dem Bike?


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Juli 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf mein Rockzone
> 
> Meinst du es wird diese Woche noch was mit dem Bike?



Ich hoffe es sehr ))


----------



## Opmek (25. Juli 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> ich............nicht warte auf mein XC7.0 Liefertermin KW31 aber soll schon diese Woche kommen


 
wasn das fürn dreck 
ich warte jetzt schon 2Wochen auf mein AM6.0 
ursprünglicher Liefertermin KW28, dann KW29

aber hoffe natürlich für euch, dass ihr bals euers bekommt 

bis denn


----------



## BonanzaRadAb (25. Juli 2011)

Hab mir am 29.6. ein GC AL 6 in blau & S bestellt.
Angegebenes Lieferdatum sollte die KW 30 werden.
Diese bricht heute an und siehe da, surprise, surprise,
das Rad wurde heut Mittag kommissioniert und versendet!
Juhu, ich hoffe, es wird kein Montagsprodukt sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buyman (25. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es sehr ))




Ich auch!


----------



## markus84 (25. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> So Leute... Es ist kw30
> 
> Wer von euch wartet denn noch alles auf ein rockzone mit Liefertermin kw30?



Warte auf ein Vertride in M. Liefertermin ist ebenfalls KW30. Was mich etwas bedenklich stimmt, ist, dass die Liefertermine der auf der Website noch verfügbaren Vertrides jetzt jede Woche um eine KW nach oben gingen...


----------



## andyonly4you (25. Juli 2011)

ich hätte es fast nicht mehr für möglich gehalten, aber ich habe heute mein AM 7.0 bekommen - tolles teil! 

an alle einen kurzen aufenthalt und auf wiedersehen!


----------



## Buyman (26. Juli 2011)

Hi, mal ne Frage an die Rockzone käufer deren Termin für KW 30 ist.


Hat schon jemand irgendwas von Canyon gehört?


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich leider nicht


----------



## waldes (26. Juli 2011)

ja bei mir auch nichts 

glaub auch nicht das es diese Woche noch was mim Bike wird.......... jetzt hab ich noch Zeit um mir Pedale zu bestellen, das hab ich ganz vergessen... glaube ich hole mir die weißen DMR V8 oderhttp://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15419 die weißen NC-17 STD II Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (26. Juli 2011)

Na, mal abwarten ... 

Hab extra schwarze Pedale gekauft, wäre mir sonst zuviel weiß .


----------



## Buyman (26. Juli 2011)

Naja, mal abwarten ist ja auch erst Dienstag...

Hab mir von Superstar Pedale bestellt.


----------



## Bergschlampe (27. Juli 2011)

Mmmmh, Liefertermin KW29 und bis jetzt nichts von Canyon gehört. Auch keine Info, dass der Liefertermin verschoben wurde. Mal schauen ob das für andere für KW 36 angegeben dann überhaupt geliefert wird.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (27. Juli 2011)

Nerve xc 7.0 Liefertermin. Kw31 ist in komisionierung.  Freu freu


----------



## Opmek (27. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammn

In sachen AM 6.0 in L gibts auch was neues.
Nachdem ja eigentlich KW 28 Liefertermin war und daraus dann KW29 wurde, auf Grund hoher Auftragslage, bekam ich heute ne Mail das es Vorraussichtlich mitte nächster Woche, vielleicht auch noch diese Woche verschickt wird. 

dann will ich das mal so glauben  scheint das Warten hat bald ein Ende 

so allen noch einen schönen Tag und guckt nicht zuoft ins Postfach  

bis denn


----------



## zwecky (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

also ich bekam heute um 14:57 Uhr ne Mail dass der Auftrag kommissioniert wird (AM 8.0 in Größe L, Liefertermin bei Bestellung war KW31) und innerhalb 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben wird. Wie lange dauert das dann noch erfahrungsgemäß? Kann man da unter Umständen am Samstag schon damit rechnen? Ich zahle per Nachnahme und muss noch rechtzeitig ne Bank überfallen  !

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## gremlino (27. Juli 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> Kann man da unter Umständen am Samstag schon damit rechnen?



Ja


----------



## zwecky (27. Juli 2011)

JIPPIEEEEEEE

@gremlino: Danke für die Hoffnung machenden Worte und gute Besserung übrigens!


----------



## Tim-Fabian (27. Juli 2011)

Geselle mich dann auch mal dazu und hoffe das mein Grand Canyon AL in der 32. KW geliefert wird.


----------



## Doggydog187 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich steh auch in der Warteschlange für ein AM 6.0 in schwarz. Hab KW27 bestellt und KW32 zugesichert bekommen. Der Mitarbeiter von Canyon meinte es könne evtl. schon Ende KW31 kommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (27. Juli 2011)

@zwecky: Danke  Normalerweise sollte das Paket morgen auf die Reise gehen. Mit viiiiiieeeelll Glück dann Freitag, ansonsten sollte Samstag passen. Heut ist ja erst Bergfest....


----------



## zwecky (27. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> @zwecky: Danke  Normalerweise sollte das Paket morgen auf die Reise gehen. Mit viiiiiieeeelll Glück dann Freitag, ansonsten sollte Samstag passen. Heut ist ja erst Bergfest....



Freitag wäre mir eh unlieb - ich hab keinen Urlaub und wer weiß welche rätselhafte Wege das Paket dann nimmt! Samstag wäre ein Traum!!!


----------



## gremlino (27. Juli 2011)

ich drück die Daumen das es passt


----------



## flocky0815 (28. Juli 2011)

Nun ist es endlich da!!! GC AL 6.0 in Rahmengrösse M. Die Lieferzeit war wie vereinbart 10 Wochen...


----------



## Buyman (28. Juli 2011)

Hi, für die Leute wo ein Rockzone für die KW 30 bestellt haben...

hab mal eben bei Canyon angerufen....

sieht schlecht aus... Der nette Herr am Telefon hat gemeitn das wir noch 2 Wochen warten dürfen(zumindest ich).

Es gibt Probleme mit dem Aufbau der Räder....


----------



## waldes (28. Juli 2011)

Super 
naja in zwei Wochen habe ich Urlaub, vielleicht ist bis dahin das Rockzone da.

Wieso kommt von Canyon keine Email das sich die Auslieferung verzögert?
Naja, kann man wohl nichts machen als warten............


----------



## Buyman (28. Juli 2011)

Die Probleme sind wohl gestern oder heute erst aufgedrehten, der Kerl hat gemeint das Wir noch ne Email bekommen.


----------



## waldes (28. Juli 2011)

ach so, ok 
so lange muss noch mein alter Bock herhalten


----------



## eckes77 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab gestern auch ein AM 8.0 bestellt, noch extra in grün da es angeblich in KW 33 lieferbar ist. Auf der Bestellbestätigung ist es jetzt auf einmal KW 38. Laut telefonischer Auskunft bleibt es auch dabei. Seit 5 Tagen schau ich täglich mehrmals in die Verfügbarkeitsliste, die Grösse M war immer stabil KW 33. Mal sehen was ich mache, eigentlich ist der Sommer dann
vorbei :-/.


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (28. Juli 2011)

Der Herbst ist aber auch schön


----------



## sundawn77 (28. Juli 2011)

Mein Rockzone wurde auch auf KW32 verschoben :-/

Die Qualitätssicherung hat Probleme an der Dämpferbuchse festgestellt.
Sich nicht zu ärgern ist echt schwierig...


----------



## Tim-Fabian (28. Juli 2011)

Super, obwohl in der Rechnung KW32 steht wurde es heute ausgeliefert. Hat sich doch gelohnt ein Expressbike zu nehmen .


----------



## waldes (28. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch.............. und was für eins hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## zwecky (28. Juli 2011)

Wie lange dauert es schnell noch mal wenn das Paket heute um 15:25 Uhr in Neuwied war  (nach Ostbayern) ???

Macht echt Spaß - wie Weihnachten im Sommer  !


----------



## pfitzer (28. Juli 2011)

Bei mir in Unterfranken wars am nächsten Tag da und ich denke mal das wird DHL bei dir auch hin bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (28. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn genau mit den Dämpferbuchsen?


----------



## sundawn77 (28. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Was ist denn genau mit den Dämpferbuchsen?



Keine Ahnung , war so enttäuscht dass ich gar nicht weiter gefragt habe. 
Aber das kann ja dann wer anders klären. 

Kann das Wort Qualitätssicherung nicht mehr hören. Die strivler werden das verstehen ;-(

Läuft nicht so wirklich alles rund bei Canyon im Moment hab ich das Gefühl. 
Dabei dachte ich die totales wären mittlerweile ausgereift.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin raus. Nerv XC 7.0 in Schwarz ist rein. 

Wohuuuuuuuu gleich mal ab auf den Trail


----------



## Tim-Fabian (29. Juli 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.............. und was für eins hast du dir bestellt?



Ist ein 9.0 geworden. Meine Frau rief auch gerade im Büro an und teilte mir mit das ein großes Paket für mich angekommen ist. Bin aber noch etwas am hadern ob ich nicht doch noch downgrade.... Die Lieferzeit stört mich schon extrem aber ich weiß nicht ob sich das teure Bike für mich lohnt. Fällt aber schwer das Teil am WE stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Mehrsau (29. Juli 2011)

Moien,

habt ihr noch einen Platz für mich? Mein Bike erwartet mich hoffentlich in der KW32 auf der Poststelle  Es wird ein Nerve XC 6.0 in Gold!  

*freu*


----------



## SeppelD (29. Juli 2011)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Moien,
> 
> habt ihr noch einen Platz für mich? Mein Bike erwartet mich hoffentlich in der KW32 auf der Poststelle  Es wird ein Nerve XC 6.0 in Gold!
> 
> *freu*




Nachmacher


----------



## Mehrsau (29. Juli 2011)

SeppelD schrieb:


> Nachmacher



Auch ein XC 6.0 in Gold?


----------



## SeppelD (29. Juli 2011)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Auch ein XC 6.0 in Gold?



Jarp, in welcher Gegend D´lands bist du unterwegs? Gibt hier bei mir nämlich nur genug Platz für mein Goldenes XC6


----------



## Mehrsau (29. Juli 2011)

Wie meinst du das? Nur genug Platz für dein goldenes XC6? Ich bin in der Gegend rund um Trier/Luxembourg heimisch


----------



## SeppelD (29. Juli 2011)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Nur genug Platz für dein goldenes XC6? Ich bin in der Gegend rund um Trier/Luxembourg heimisch



Da ich nicht genau weiss,ob du die Ironie verstanden hast,ruder ich schnell zurück. Sollte ein abgeändertes Zitat aus einem Wester sein ("Es ist nicht genug Platz für uns beide...."). Trier geht, mal abgesehen davon, klar. Dann bin ich vorerst der einzige mit nem Porno Goldenen Bike im BGL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (29. Juli 2011)

Ahahaaha... jaaaa..  Nein, ich habe es tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Mach dir keine Sorgen, ich werde dir dein Revier da unten nicht streitig machen. Ich bin mal echt gespannt wie das Gold wirkt  Bin ja noch etwas skeptisch aber ein wenig Extravaganz schadet nie  Das wäre aber auch ein sehr irritierendes Bild wenn wir zu zweit mit nem goldenen XC unterwegs wären xD


----------



## zwecky (29. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ich drück die Daumen das es passt



So - ich bin auch raus hier! DHL hat tatsächlich nur einen Tag zum Liefern gebraucht. Ich hab das Rad dann heute Nachmittag auf der Postfiliale abholen können. Um 16 Uhr war es noch nicht da, aber die nette Dame am Schalter hat gemeint ich soll in einer halben Stunde noch einmal vorbeischauen dann kommt der Wagen mit den "unzustellbaren" Paketen und u.U ist es dann dabei! Ich mich also mit Tochter und zwei Kugel Eis taktisch klug vor der Post platziert und tastächlich kommt schon nach kurzer Zeit der Lieferwagen, öffet hinten die Türen und holt ein rieeesiges Paket raus und - steht da nicht tatsächlich "ROSE" drauf  ! 

Gott sei Dank stand auf dem nächsten rieeeeeesigen Paket CANYON  ! Und jetzt bin ich happy. Rahmengröße L passt prima, hab trotz 92 cm Schrittlänge fast keine Überhöhung des Sattels zum Lenker und an das Geschaukel werd ich mich nach 13 Jahren Specialized S-Works Hardtail mit Manitou-Elastomergabel mit 60 mm (gefühlt ) Federweg auch noch gewöhnen! Auch wenn ich zur Zeit noch das Bedürfnis verspüre Gabel und Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag aufzupumpen  - ist bei 107 kg aber fast auch notwendig  !

Allen anderen noch einen langen Geduldsfaden!

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## clark-kent (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle wartenden, hoffe es ist noch ein Plätzchen frei
Hab mir nun doch das Grand Canyon AL 6.0 schwarz Größe M bestellt 
Wartezeit aktuell noch unbekannt
Also wart ich erstmal ab. Und wenn auf der Eurobike dann doch ein viieel besseres Bike vorgestellt wird, kann ich die Bestellung ja immer noch ändern


----------



## SeppelD (30. Juli 2011)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ahahaaha... jaaaa..  Nein, ich habe es tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Mach dir keine Sorgen, ich werde dir dein Revier da unten nicht streitig machen. Ich bin mal echt gespannt wie das Gold wirkt  Bin ja noch etwas skeptisch aber ein wenig Extravaganz schadet nie  Das wäre aber auch ein sehr irritierendes Bild wenn wir zu zweit mit nem goldenen XC unterwegs wären xD



Habe der Extravaganz des Bikes noch einen oben draufgesetzt.
Dies beiden Schätzchen warten auf die Ankunft des Rad´s:


----------



## gladbacher (30. Juli 2011)

Das goldene Rad wäre ja scho fast Grenzwertig für mich , abrennst rote Pedale dazu ist zuviel und passt nicht. Meine Meinung .

Ich bin froh das ich schlicht schwarz habe;-)


----------



## SeppelD (30. Juli 2011)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Das goldene Rad wäre ja scho fast Grenzwertig für mich , abrennst rote Pedale dazu ist zuviel und passt nicht. Meine Meinung .
> 
> Ich bin froh das ich schlicht schwarz habe;-)



Ad 1: Die sind ORANGE und nicht rot (Tze,Banause)

Ad 2: Schwarz wie ausgefallen 

Spaß


----------



## gladbacher (30. Juli 2011)

Jo bi en ganz kreativer ;-)


----------



## Schwabenhammer (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nun geselle ich mich auch zu euch.
Habe mir als Drittrad das Nerv XC 8.0 gekauft. Liefertermin ist KW 35.
Da ich eigentlich bisher nur Hardtail gefahren bin freue ich mich auf mein erstes Fully.

Grüßle von Werner


----------



## waldes (31. Juli 2011)

Hi

hat eigentlich jemand von euch schon was von Canyon bekommen, dass sich die Auslieferung vom Rockzone verspätet? 
Wie wird das bei Canyon gemacht? Werden die Käufer informiert?
Das ist das erste Bike das ich bei denen bestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (31. Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich kommt die Woche mein Torque!  *FREU*


----------



## MMtt (31. Juli 2011)

Ich warte auf ein Nerve XC 8.0.

Ein kleines Trauerspiel bei Canyon:
Fr 15.07. : Mail von Canyon: "zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen. Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an UPS"
Mi 20.07. Telefon mit Canyon Service, "wir haben Hochsaison, die haben viel ARbeit, ihr Biike geht Ende Woche sicher raus"
Mo 25.07. Mail an Kundendienst: "was ist los? Gibt es Probleme? Wann liefert ihr?"
Do 28.07. Antwort von Service: " Bei Ihnen war ein Fehler im System, ihre Bestellung wurde nach Komissionierung nicht weiter bearbeitet. Unsere Versandabteilung ist über den Fehler informiert und ist  angewiesen, die Bestellung nach bis zum Ende der Woche an UPS zu  übergeben."
Sa 30.07. 12:00  Mail an Service: "Leider keine Mail mit UPS Nummer erhalten. Bike muss vor meinen Ferien bei mir sein, wenn es also am 3.8. nicht bei Ihnen weg ist, werde ich den Auftrag stornieren."
Sa 30.07. 13.11 Mail von Service "Wir bedauern sehr, dass es bei Ihrer Bestellung zu Verzögerungen gekommen ist. Anfang nächster Woche werden wir uns mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen um Ihnen einen konkreten Termin zu nennen."

Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht ....

Ich habe gelesen, dass Canyon im 2009 bekannt war für Nicht-Lieferung. Habt ihr aktuell ähnliche Erfahrungen?

lg,

Martin


----------



## gremlino (31. Juli 2011)

MMtt schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass Canyon im 2009 bekannt war für Nicht-Lieferung. Habt ihr aktuell ähnliche Erfahrungen?



der war gut  du hast hier nur gepostet, aber das Wartezimmer nicht wirklich gelesen, oder??? Da gibt es genug Burner......

6 Monate habe ich dieses Jahr gewartet, glaube der Rekord dieses Jahr war bei AMfänger 8Monate!!! Naja und so zeitliche Abläufe wie du geschildert hast (über Wochen) habe ich dieses Jahr auch schon oft genug gelesen 



waldes schrieb:


> Wie wird das bei Canyon gemacht? Werden die Käufer informiert?



der war auch gut  Würde mir schon mal die Hotlinenummer ins Telefon programmieren. Meine Erfahrung dieses Jahr war, die melden sich, wenn der LT schon Wochen drüber ist - und dann sind die Begründungen sehr fadenscheinig - ich erinnere nur an den Hurricane, der das Lackierwerk zerstört hat und dadurch die Lieferung um weitere 4 Wochen verzögert hat. Und an die zahlreichen Canyon-Notizblöcke 

Sorry, aber ich bin heute Abend in Meckerlaune......aber militärische Begründung mit vier Buchstaben: IS SO (bezogen auf Canyon)


----------



## MMtt (31. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> der war gut  du hast hier nur gepostet, aber das Wartezimmer nicht wirklich gelesen, oder??? Da gibt es genug Burner......



nein, habe nicht die ganzen 1863 Beiträge im Wartezimmer gelesen 
.. nur die ersten paar Seiten und die letzten paar ...

Du hast meine Frage beantortet und das ziemlich pointiert. Bin wirklich gespannt, ob ich morgen was höre. (Glaube noch an das Gute im Menschen)

Gruss,

Martin


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

ja, man postet ja auch immer gerne, wenn was nicht so gut gelaufen ist. Deshalb überwiegen natürlich wieder die negativen Dinge. Es gibt auch genug, wo es vorbildlich gelaufen ist - aber zu genüge auch die Fälle, so wie es bei dir läuft. Und wenn ich sowas lese, kriege ich immer nen Fön. So kann man nicht mit einem Kunden umgehen, aber leider kann es sich Canyon ja leisten. Kaufst du es nicht, tut es jemand anderes. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück


----------



## Nexic (1. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ...ich erinnere nur an den Hurricane, der das Lackierwerk zerstört hat und dadurch die Lieferung um weitere 4 Wochen verzögert hat. ...



  Ja der Hurricane! Das war klasse! 

Aber wenn das Bike dann endlich da ist hat man den ganzen Ärger wieder vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppelD (1. August 2011)

Ich DREH am Rad.

geplanter Liefertermin KW 32, Versand HEUTE ! ! !

GOIL.


----------



## sundawn77 (1. August 2011)

SeppelD schrieb:


> Ich DREH am Rad.
> 
> geplanter Liefertermin KW 32, Versand HEUTE ! ! !
> 
> GOIL.


welches Bike?


----------



## SeppelD (1. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> welches Bike?



Nerve XC 6 in L und Porno Gold
Nerve XCW 6 in S und Babyblau


----------



## waldes (1. August 2011)

mh komisch....... bei manchen gehts schnell bei anderen dauert es ewig........ mich eingeschlossen, ich warte noch immer auf mein Rockzone


----------



## sundawn77 (1. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> mh komisch....... bei manchen gehts schnell bei anderen dauert es ewig........ mich eingeschlossen, ich warte noch immer auf mein Rockzone



nicht nur Du


----------



## Mac76 (1. August 2011)

Habe mir das Nerve AM 6,0 bestellt mit Liefertermin KW 32. Bin mal gespannt wann es bei mir so weit sein wird.


----------



## Buyman (1. August 2011)

Guten Tag, ma was positives an die Rockzone käufer von KW 30!

Heute wurde mein Bike kommissioniert und 2 std. später an dhl übergeben!

also KW 32 liefertermin stimmte nicht

 bin nur jetzt im Urlaub und kanns dann erst Montags abholen.... -.-


Drück euch die Daumen das es bei euch auch klappt!


----------



## clark-kent (1. August 2011)

Eben der Anruf bei der Hotline:
Ich: Können sie mir vielleicht sagen wann mein GC AL 6.0 denn ausgeliefert wird.
Canyonmitarbeiter: Oh naja ihre Bestellung kann nicht ausgeführt werden...bei der manuellen Prüfung hat sich gezeigt, dass das Modell in Größe M gar nicht mehr verfügbar ist...
Ich:  
Canyonfuzzi: Ja ...neue Modelle frühestens ab Ende diesen Jahres verfügbar...tut mir leid 
Ich:


----------



## waldes (1. August 2011)

Glückspilz.....

naja ohne Pedale bringt mir das Rad eh nicht viel....... und meine bestellten Pedale sind noch immer net da  

Von dem her ist alles gut.........
Wenn das Rad erst mal da ist hab ich schon ganz verrückte Sachen damit vor  Will mal die Schwalbe Big Apple ans Rockzone montieren, das sieht dann bestimmt so aus wie eine Supermoto  und ist dann auch stadttauglich *g*


----------



## sundawn77 (1. August 2011)

Buyman schrieb:


> Guten Tag, ma was positives an die Rockzone käufer von KW 30!
> 
> Heute wurde mein Bike kommissioniert und 2 std. später an dhl übergeben!
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal cool !!
Mir sagte man eben immer noch kw32. 
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MMtt (1. August 2011)

MMtt schrieb:


> Ich warte auf ein Nerve XC 8.0.
> 
> Ein kleines Trauerspiel bei Canyon:
> Fr 15.07. : Mail von Canyon: "zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen. Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an UPS"
> ...



Fortsetzung
Mo 01.08. : Ich habe Service angerufen (nicht Canyon mir), habe einer netten Dame Kundenummer und Ticket durchgegeben. Sioe wollte mich mit "das Bike ist in Kommissionierung und wird sicher diese Woche ausgeliefert" vertrösten (offensichtlich die Standard-Antwort aus der Service Hotline Schulung).
Habe ihr dann meine Situation und meien Storonabsicht bei Nicht-Lieferung 03.08. mitgeteilt, was dann plötzlich Aktivität ausgelöst hat.
Mein Bike sei "in Bearbeitung" und das "oberste auf der Liste zum Versenden " (?). Auf meien Frage, was sie mir den _konkret_ über den Liefertermin sagen könne, hat sie mir einen Rückruf angekündigt entweder heute bis 19.00 oder morgen. 
Bis 19.00 kein Rückruf.

Habe irgendwie nicht den Eindruck, dass sich bei Canyon jemand wirklich aus der Ruhe bringen lässt 

Neugierig, was morgen passiert, nehme Wetten an, ob ich morgen einen Rückruf bekomme. Zahle für EUR 10 bei Anruf von Canyon EUR 15!

Mein Bike hat übrigens Liefertermin KW29.

Martin


----------



## sundawn77 (1. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Glückspilz.....
> 
> naja ohne Pedale bringt mir das Rad eh nicht viel....... und meine bestellten Pedale sind noch immer net da
> 
> ...



Und ich werd mal probieren ob muddy marys in 2.5 drauf passen ;-)


----------



## Ralph1993 (1. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Und ich werd mal probieren ob muddy marys in 2.5 drauf passen ;-)



ziemlicher scheiß reifen... hau minions drauf oder wenn du nass reifen brauchst Baron von Conti.
muddys sind in sachen kurven grip echt kacke^^


----------



## sundawn77 (1. August 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ziemlicher scheiß reifen... hau minions drauf oder wenn du nass reifen brauchst Baron von Conti.
> muddys sind in sachen kurven grip echt kacke^^



Die 2.5er Minions sind mir zu flach. Mag vulominöse Reifen wegen dem Komfort und der Eigendämpfung.
Meinst Du mit dem Baron den 2.5er? Passt der ins Torque?


----------



## rider_x (1. August 2011)

Die 2,5er Minions sind schon recht schmal und bei schlammigen Kurven und auf naßen Wurzeln nicht ganz so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Mehr son Trockenreifen. Wenn der Baron auch die Black Chilli Mischung hat ist er bestimmt gut. Bin das letzte 3/4 Jahr Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 gefahren und die hatten eine super Eigendämpfung. Bin sie immer weit unter 2 bar gefahren. Und auf Wurzeln und nassem Boden waren die immer Top.


----------



## sundawn77 (1. August 2011)

Die Frage ist nur, passen die 2.5er Contis ins Torque?
Die Teile sind zu teuer um das mal eben zu testen.

Laut Canyon ist der Torque-Rahmen ja bis 2,5 zugelassen bzw ausgewiesen, aber 2,5 ist ja bekanntlich nicht 2,5 

Wenn ich mein Rockzone dann hoffentlich in KW32 bekomme werden die Minions direkt runtergeschmissen.
Also wer neue Minions sucht kann sich gerne bei mir melden!!


----------



## SeppelD (2. August 2011)

DHL Statusänderung "In Zustellung"

Gestern Koblenz verlassen, heute im BGL angelangt.

Ich liebe Deutscheland,

ausnahmsweise: Ich liebe Deutsche Post DHL


----------



## Doggydog187 (2. August 2011)

Canyon Rocks !!!
geplante Zustellung KW32. Kommisionierung und Versand-Email heute, passend zum schönen Wetter erhalten.


----------



## MMtt (2. August 2011)

Auch bei mir siehts besser aus.
Versand-Email ist eingetroffen. Bike ist unterwegs! 

Jetzt fängt das UPS-Warten an. Da kann man wenigstens im UPS-Live-Ticker verfolgen, wo es aktuell steckt. 

Martin

PS: Zum Glück wollte niemand wetten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (2. August 2011)

was habt ihr für Bikes bestellt?


----------



## MMtt (2. August 2011)

zu mir kommt ein Nerve XC 8.0 in rot.

Martin


----------



## Doggydog187 (2. August 2011)

zu mir ein am6 in schwarz


----------



## matmin (2. August 2011)

Zu mir kommt ein nerve xc 8.0 Schwarz kW 33
Mal Schauen ob es kommt 
Matmin


----------



## MMtt (2. August 2011)

Jetzt hat mich die nette Dame von Canyon sogar noch angerufen und mir den Versand bestätigt. 

 Cool! Spät auf Kundenservice umgeschaltet, aber dann doch nochè!

Ich will auch eine gute Canyon Service Leistung lobend erwähnen.

Martin


----------



## sundawn77 (2. August 2011)

Ach immer diese warterei... 
Warten ist nicht grade meine Stärke :-/

Bei jeder Mail aufs iPhone hoffe ich dass es Canyon ist *lach
Ganz schön bescheuert, als ob es nix wichtigeres gäbe als das Bike zu bekommen. 
Kerle und ihre Spielzeuge, nee nee ... Hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buyman (2. August 2011)

HI, also mein Rockzone ist nun da! bin dann mal raus und noch frohes und kurzes warten auf eure bike's.

Gruß Buyman


----------



## Mac76 (3. August 2011)

Also, bei mir schauts auch gut aus. Liefertermin für mein AM 6.0 war die KW 32.

Heute habe ich zwei Emails erhalten 1. Kommissionierung und 2. Versandbestätigung mit Sendungsnummer.

Sollte demnach Ende dieser Woche (KW 31) angkommen


----------



## sundawn77 (3. August 2011)

Buyman schrieb:


> HI, also mein Rockzone ist nun da! bin dann mal raus und noch frohes und kurzes warten auf eure bike's.
> 
> Gruß Buyman



Cool !!

Mach mal Fotos


----------



## SeppelD (3. August 2011)

Die Nerves sind gestern angekommen. Schnell aufgebaut und erste Runde gedreht. Machen Spass


----------



## Markdierk (3. August 2011)

SeppelD schrieb:


> DHL Statusänderung "In Zustellung"
> 
> Gestern Koblenz verlassen, heute im BGL angelangt.
> 
> ...



Komischerweise hat mich die DHL noch nie entäuscht. ICh kaufe nurnoch im Internet, das schon seit Jahren.
Nie was beschädigt
Am Folgetag immer da (außer der Versand war spät abends)

Also ich mag die DHL.. Dazu noch der Packstationservice. TOP!


----------



## Doggydog187 (3. August 2011)

Also Leute, euch noch ne KURZE Wartezeit..
Bei mir hat alles geklappt, endlich isses da.. Erste Hausrunde war der burner !!


----------



## Battler (4. August 2011)

Zwischenstand:

Habe mein Nerve AM 6.0 mit Liefertertermin KW33 gestern bezahlt, Canyon hat sich per Mail über das Geld gefreut.
Werde morgen mal dort anrufen, wie es zeitlich ungefähr ausschaut. Ende KW32 gehts nämlich in den Bike-Urlaub ...


----------



## waldes (4. August 2011)

naja wenn du Glück hast  bekommst du es schnell............. 

also ein paar andere hier und ich warte noch immer auf  das Rockzone das für KW 30 eigentlich da sein sollte


----------



## NUGGIZ (5. August 2011)

Für alle Wartenden hier mal meine Erfahrung bzgl. Liefertermine bei Canyon:

Ich habe im Juni 4 Bikes bei Canyon bestellt.

1. *Nerve AM 7.0 L*
   geplanter LT in *KW27*, geliefert ende *KW26*.
2. *Nerve XC 5.0 L*
   geplanter LT in *KW27*, geliefert in *KW27*.
3. *2x Grand Canyon AL 6.0 L*
   geplanter LT in *KW 33*, geliefert ende *KW31*.

Liefertermine wurden also in meinem Fall mehr als eingehalten!


----------



## sundawn77 (5. August 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> Für alle Wartenden hier mal meine Erfahrung bzgl. Liefertermine bei Canyon:
> 
> Ich habe im Juni 4 Bikes bei Canyon bestellt.
> 
> ...



Alter mit wem von Canyon hast Du geschlafen, sag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (5. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Alter mit wem von Canyon hast Du geschlafen, sag!



Besetzungscouch


----------



## McFussel (5. August 2011)

Muss auch länger warten!


----------



## waldes (5. August 2011)

so noch eine Woche und dann hab ich Urlaub.......... bin echt gespannt ob mein Rockzone bis dahin noch kommt.
So langsam kann ichs irgendwie nich glauben..... naja, Qualität braucht ihre Zeit


----------



## MMtt (5. August 2011)

Mein Nerve XC 8.0 ist heute auch gekommen! 

Das Wochenende ist gerettet!!

Grüsse, 

Martin


----------



## hombre3 (5. August 2011)

Mein Nerve MR 9.0 ist leider bei der post . Morgen abholen . Bestellt am 28.07.

Mist freue ich mich drauf , nein erste Fully.


----------



## Opmek (5. August 2011)

Hab gestern mal mit Canyon telefoniert, nachdem ja ursprünglicher Liefertermin KW 28 war, dann 29, ende 30 mitte 31 und jetzt solls bis nächsten Freitag verschickt sein.
Ich tue mal so als ob ichs glaube 

Hab aber immerhin schonmal die Kosten für den Bikeguard erstattet bekommen. Meine Arbeitskollegen scherzen schon, dass ich nächstes Jahr das bike dann gratis bekomme...

dann noch eine angenehme Wartezeit, hoffe das ich die längste Zeit hier war 

achso, hab AM 6.0 in L, Farbe Mambagreen im Juni bestellt


----------



## MMtt (6. August 2011)

Her ein Bild der Jungfernfahrt....







Martin


----------



## waldes (6. August 2011)

Du hast es gut 
Sieht nicht schlecht aus das Bike..............
Der Hintergrund ist auch nicht schlecht, kann man bestimmt gut Freeriden


----------



## MMtt (6. August 2011)

Wenn ich etwas genug habe bei mir, dann sind das Höhenmeter ....
Das Bild ist auf ca. 700m.ü.M. auf einem Hügel.
Die Berge gehen bis ca. 2'000m....

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wizdow (7. August 2011)

Vor ca ner Woche gekommen  Sollte KW28 werden, wurde aber KW30. Naja, aber als Schüler hat man ja noch 4 Wochen Ferien vor sich. Das sollte zum Einfahren reichen.






Bin raus  .... Endlich


----------



## Battler (7. August 2011)

Hehe, auf das warte ich auch.
Vielleicht kommts ja schon nächste Woche, wer weiß ...


----------



## Fapale (8. August 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> Für alle Wartenden hier mal meine Erfahrung bzgl. Liefertermine bei Canyon:
> 
> Ich habe im Juni 4 Bikes bei Canyon bestellt.
> 
> ...





Boooa wie gemein, ich muss laut Bestellbestätigung noch bis zur 35. KW warten


----------



## NUGGIZ (8. August 2011)

Fapale schrieb:


> Boooa wie gemein, ich muss laut Bestellbestätigung noch bis zur 35. KW warten



Jeder wie er es verdient!


----------



## Fapale (8. August 2011)

Naja, sind ja zum Glück auch nur noch ca. 3 Wochen Kannst du mal Fotos vom GC machen? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das in L rüberkommt


----------



## waldes (8. August 2011)

mein Rockzone ist noch immer nicht da
nicht mal ne Email von Canyon zwecks Verspätung, irgendwie wird da der Kunde alleine gelassen  naja, vielleicht erwarte auch auch zu viel.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass andere Räder ausgeliefert werde, sogar früher wie geplant und andere wiederum müssen mit ständigen Termin Verschiebungen vertröstet werden.
Naja nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub und bis dahin wird der Bock auch nicht da sein.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opmek (8. August 2011)

ich hatte denen mal geschrieben, dass das nach der Reihe gehen sollte, wenn einer 2 Wochen warten muss dann alle 
Sind sie aber nicht drauf eingegangen

Ruf sie einfach an, immer wieder melden, wenn der angesagte Termin nicht eingehalten wurde.Vielleicht gehts dann schneller. zumindest erhöht es die Chance auf irgendeine Vergünstigung in irgendeiner Form.


----------



## waldes (8. August 2011)

ja alle sollen gleich bahandelt werden, das ist nicht schlecht 

vielleicht brauchen sie für die "billigen" Fahrräder extra lange *g*, naja das muss man nicht verstehen, hätte nicht gedacht das man so lange und ohne jegliche Information auf ein Fahrrad warten muss.
Es könnte ja sein, dass Ferienarbeiter jetzt die Fahrräder zusammen bauen müsse deshalb dauert es sooooooooo lange 

Im Winter hab ich keine Lust meine neues Fahrrad auszuprobieren.


Das nächste mal kaufe ich ein Rad im Baumarkt


----------



## sundawn77 (9. August 2011)

2. Tag der KW 32 und weiterhin keine Info seitens Canyon!

(LT laut AB = KW 30)


----------



## Keks_nascher (9. August 2011)

So, mein GC AL 6.0 in M ist heute an DHL übergeben worden.

Eigentlich sollte es KW 33 werden. Also war Canyon eine Woche schneller.

Jetzt muss nur noch alles unbeschadet ankommen und diese scheiß Warterei hat endlich ein Ende


----------



## waldes (9. August 2011)

mh und sowas verstehe ich nicht.

Bei manchen liefern die schneller/ früher aus und bei anderen passiert nichts ... mh


Mal ne ganz andere Frage, ich lese hier noch nicht so lange mit.
Gab es mal von Seiten Canyons irgendwelche Informationen, wenn sich die Auslieferung eines MTB verspätet hat?

Wer wartet denn noch immer auf ein Rockzone das eigentlich für KW 30 geplant war...... oder war es KW 30 2012?????  weil dann liegen sie noch gut im Rennen*g*


----------



## sundawn77 (9. August 2011)

ich warte noch auf ein Rockzone mit LT KW30


----------



## waldes (9. August 2011)

Dann gibt es doch noch Leidensgenossen


----------



## Ronny-SDH (9. August 2011)

Hallo

Nerve XC 7.0 bestellt in KW 30
geplanter Liefertermin KW 34
heute Kommisionierungsmail bekommen.
Leider zu früh gefreut..hab direkt dort angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt es sei nur das Zubehör  
schade...wenns schneller gewesen wäre, wäre ich sehr begeistert gewesen

Grüsse an die Wartenden


----------



## Keks_nascher (9. August 2011)

Inwiefern Zubehör? Hoffentlich schicken sie mir nicht nur die Canyon Trinkflasche und das Ersatz-Schaltauge


----------



## Ronny-SDH (9. August 2011)

doch genau so siehts aus
trinkflasche und flaschenhalter solls bei mir wohl sein
hoffe ja das die sich geirrt haben und doch das Bike dabei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronny-SDH (10. August 2011)

wartet denn zufällig noch jemand auf sein Nerve XC 7.0 in Grösse M?


----------



## eHugo (10. August 2011)

AM6.0 geplant 33 KW:

Habe gerade die Mail bekommen das es zur Auslieferung zusammen gestellt wird.
wenn ich Glück habe noch diese Woche JAJAJAJAJaaaaa... 

Mist ich muss ja am WE arbeiten... NEIN...


----------



## Ronny-SDH (10. August 2011)

meins ist geplant für KW 34
hoffe ich hab glück und es kommt vorher oder wenigstens pünktlich


----------



## Keks_nascher (10. August 2011)

Nunja, bei mir wirds unter DHL Paket/Sperrgut gelistet. Da wird wohl mehr drin sein, als das Zubehör


----------



## Ronny-SDH (10. August 2011)

lieferzeit eingehalten? was hast bestellt?


----------



## Keks_nascher (10. August 2011)

Also, mein GC AL 6.0 in Größe M ist heute gekommen. Eine Woche früher als eigentlich von Canyon versprochen. Einwandfrei verpackt. Der Karton hatte mehrere ganz kleine Schrammen. Der Inhalt ist aber einwandfrei !

Probefahrt schon gemacht. Wirklich ein klasse Rad. Muss nur noch die Federgabel etwas besser abstimmen. Aber schon jetzt ist alles erste Sahne.

Schaltung ist sehr genau eingestellt. Hatte mich schon drauf vorbereitet sie selber einzustellen, war aber nicht nötig. Auch das Schaltauge ist noch ganz und war nicht verbogen.

Alles in allem -----> Top ! Großes Dankeschön an Canyon. So solls sein 

PS: Bilder gibts in der Galerie !


----------



## Ronny-SDH (10. August 2011)

also war 33kw geplant und in der 32 kw geliefert...
glückspilz


----------



## markus84 (10. August 2011)

markus84 schrieb:


> Warte auf ein Vertride in M. Liefertermin ist ebenfalls KW30. Was mich etwas bedenklich stimmt, ist, dass die Liefertermine der auf der Website noch verfügbaren Vertrides jetzt jede Woche um eine KW nach oben gingen...



Hab heute endlich die Kommissionierungsmail und Sendungsnummer gekriegt. Scheint, dass es bei den Torques weitergeht...


----------



## Ronny-SDH (10. August 2011)

ich bin normalerweise kein guter "Warter"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (10. August 2011)

Mein AM6.0, Liefertermin KW33, wurde heute der Post übergeben.
Und zwar eine halbe Stunde, nachdem ich den Lieferort auf die Ferienwohnung (ab Sonntag) ändern ließ.


----------



## Ronny-SDH (10. August 2011)

was ihr alle für ein Glück habt


----------



## Battler (10. August 2011)

Jeder bekommt, was er verdient. 

@eHugo: Wann hast Du bestellt (ich hab am 29.06 gegen 11 Uhr in Koblenz bestellt) ?


----------



## waldes (10. August 2011)

markus84 schrieb:


> Hab heute endlich die Kommissionierungsmail und Sendungsnummer gekriegt. Scheint, dass es bei den Torques weitergeht...



ja, hab heute auch ne Email bekommen. Aber ich glaube es erst wenn das Bike hier bei mir steht


----------



## markus84 (10. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> ja, hab heute auch ne Email bekommen. Aber ich glaube es erst wenn das Bike hier bei mir steht



Was und wann hast du bestellt? Wann hätte es kommen sollen?


----------



## waldes (10. August 2011)

Also bestellt habe ich es am 12.07.2011, und am 18.07.2011 hatte sie das Geld.

Geplante Auslieferung war KW 30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (10. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Also bestellt habe ich es am 12.07.2011, und am 18.07.2011 hatte sie das Geld.
> 
> Geplante Auslieferung war KW 30



Rockzone, oder? 

Lustig lustig... 
Habe Mitte Juni bestellt und hab immer noch keine Email


----------



## waldes (10. August 2011)

ja ein schwarzes Rockzone, war erst ausverkauft und dann doch noch eins verfügbar und da hab ich halt zugeschlagen


----------



## sundawn77 (10. August 2011)

Und erneut fragt man sich nach welcher Logik die Bikes gebaut werden.
Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon. 

Freut mich auf jeden Fall für dich, Wetter soll am we ja ganz schön werden ;-)


----------



## waldes (10. August 2011)

ja danke

hoffe das Wetter bleibt die nächste Wochen so.
Das hat da keine Logik glaub ich. 
Wartest du auch auf ein schwarzes oder ein braunes?


----------



## sundawn77 (10. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> ja danke
> 
> hoffe das Wetter bleibt die nächste Wochen so.
> Das hat da keine Logik glaub ich.
> Wartest du auch auf ein schwarzes oder ein braunes?



Auf ein schwarzes


----------



## waldes (10. August 2011)

dann ist das echt komisch


----------



## Tesla71 (11. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Und erneut fragt man sich nach welcher Logik die Bikes gebaut werden.
> Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon.
> 
> Freut mich auf jeden Fall für dich, Wetter soll am we ja ganz schön werden ;-)



Moin zusammen. Gehöre hier gar nicht rein, weil ich mein Rockzone schon habe, dafür aber eine Story zur Logik. ;-)

Ich habe nach Pfingsten ein Rockzone in schwarz und S bestellt (geplanter LT 30. KW). Ich hätte lieber das braune gehabt, aber die waren in S damals ausverkauft. Zwischendurch habe ich immer mal wieder die Verfügbarkeit gecheckt und am 30. Juni  stand da auf einmal wieder Rockzone S in braun verfügbar. Ich habe direkt bei Canyon angerufen und die Bestellung umgeändert, diesmal sollte der geplante LT die 29. KW sein.
4 Tage später hatte ich das Bike, das war die KW 27.
Es macht für mich den Eindruck, als ob sie den Liefertermin des Erstbestellers (der ja dann anscheinend abgesprungen ist) auf mich übertragen haben. 

Ähnlich wie bei Waldes. Erst ist das Rad ausverkauft, dann aber doch wieder verfügbar und wird ausgeliefert vor dem Rad von jemandem, der seine Bestellung viel früher aufgegeben hat.


----------



## eHugo (11. August 2011)

Habe das Rad am 7.7. bestellt und das Rad wurde um 6:40 Uhr ins Zustellfahrzeug gelegt. Ich hoffe das sich der Fahrer mal nicht verfährt 

edit 12:00 Uhr: Ok er hat sich nicht verfahren, ich mache dann hier mal Platz für nen neuen Warter


----------



## Opmek (11. August 2011)

Ich bin auch raus 

Nerve AM 6.0 
Endlich, allen noch eine stressfreie Wartezeit


----------



## McFussel (11. August 2011)

Bei mir auch so....Liefertermin sollte letzte Woche gewesen sein, hoffe, das es heute noch raus geht....BITTEEEEE!!!

;-)




Tesla71 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Gehöre hier gar nicht rein, weil ich mein Rockzone schon habe, dafür aber eine Story zur Logik. ;-)
> 
> Ich habe nach Pfingsten ein Rockzone in schwarz und S bestellt (geplanter LT 30. KW). Ich hätte lieber das braune gehabt, aber die waren in S damals ausverkauft. Zwischendurch habe ich immer mal wieder die Verfügbarkeit gecheckt und am 30. Juni  stand da auf einmal wieder Rockzone S in braun verfügbar. Ich habe direkt bei Canyon angerufen und die Bestellung umgeändert, diesmal sollte der geplante LT die 29. KW sein.
> 4 Tage später hatte ich das Bike, das war die KW 27.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clark-kent (11. August 2011)

Ich glaubs ja nich 
guck bei Canyon rein und es ist wieder ein GC AL 6.0 verfügbar. Habs mir gleich reservieren lassen. 
schwarz, Größe M, voraussichtliche Lieferung 35 KW


----------



## engelbasser (12. August 2011)

Morgen kann ich nach Wochen des Wartens endlich mein Nerve XC 6.0 in Koblenz abholen


----------



## BaseJaxx (12. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, nur zur Info, ich verkaufe aus privaten Gründen mein ungefahrenes NEUES 2011er Torque Alpinist Black Anodized in Größe L mit der neuen 2012er Talas... 

Für weitere Infos könnt Ihr mich anschreiben!

Nur falls es jemandem bei Canyon zu lange dauert...


----------



## McFussel (12. August 2011)

Ding Dong....steht der Postbote vor der Tür, ohne das ich informiert wurde! 

Tolle Überraschung - aber warum ist hinter der Kassette dieser schwule Plastikschutz? Das gehört an kein MTB.....


----------



## Mehrsau (12. August 2011)

Das denke ich mir auch. Wenn du mir sagst wie ich den abbekomme ohne alles auseinander zu bauen lasse ich ein dickes fette Danke hier


----------



## sundawn77 (12. August 2011)

Canyon ist verpflichtet das Teil zu verbauen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (12. August 2011)

entweder... hinderrad raus.. zahnkranz ab. oder

hinterrad raus vorsichtig mitm cutermesser ein schneiden und mit einer zange vorsichtig rausbrechen... aber auf die speichen aufpassen! irgendwann gibt der plastik nach und ab is es!


----------



## McFussel (13. August 2011)

Aha...verpflichtet....

Na gut...als Bikersau war ich verpflichtet schnell den Zahnkranz runter zu beamen und das teil zu entfernen....Neue Bremsscheiben....pimpin goes on!


----------



## waldes (13. August 2011)

Mein Rockzone müsste heute bei mir endlich eintreffen....... wenn die Post schnell genug ist....... pünktlich zum Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (13. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Mein Rockzone müsste heute bei mir endlich eintreffen....... wenn die Post schnell genug ist....... pünktlich zum Urlaub



Drück dir die Daumen !!! 

Meins sollte nächste woche abholbeteit sein


----------



## waldes (13. August 2011)

Huhu

Dingdong der Postbote war gerade da....... das Rad ist da 

Also das ist kein Fahrrad sondern ein Motorrad , das Teil ist echt wuchtig.

An alle andere die noch warten. Es lohnt sich wirklich. Ist echt ein klasse Teil.
Würde am liebsten jetzt schnell ne runde drehen, aber meine Pedale sind noch immer nicht da und krank bin ich auch noch geworden 
Hatte gerade noch die Kraft den Korton die Treppe hoch zu tragen und das Bike zusammen zu bauen . Jetzt steht es bei mir im Zimmer und ich kann die Augen nicht davon lassen.

Also, ich drück euch alle die Daumen und hoffe ihr bekommt eure Bikes schnell und seit zufrieden damit

Gruß

Waldes

PS: Bilder kommen noch *g*


----------



## matmin (13. August 2011)

so ich bin auch raus, Nerve XC 8.0 black liefertermin KW 33 kam heute schon an KW 32 , 


...denkt dran... Euer Bike wird schon kommen

Grüße Matmin


----------



## Ronny-SDH (13. August 2011)

dann könnt ich ja auch Glück haben das mein XC 7.0 schon etwas eher kommt.
das wäre ja dann schon nächste Woche. liefertermin 34kw


----------



## Doggydog187 (14. August 2011)

Ich muss mich jetzt auch wieder gedulden, nach einem Am6 in M welches etwas zu klein war hab ich es in ein L umgetauscht. LT KW 36..


----------



## Ronny-SDH (14. August 2011)

ging das umtauschen problemlos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doggydog187 (14. August 2011)

ohne Probleme, hatte zwar bedenken da die Griffe und der Sattel + Sattelstütze doch schon ziemlich mitgenommen waren. 
Natürlich kann man durch putzen den ein oder anderen Euro sparen. Und ohhh mein Gott, was hab ich geputzt 
Muss jetzt nixmehr zahlen.. Love Canyon


----------



## markus84 (14. August 2011)

Bin raus!

Bestellt in KW18
Liefertermin in KW30
Versendet am 10.08.2011
Erhalten am 13.08.2011
Heute: Erster Ausritt... 







Allen Wartenden wünsch ich noch gute Nerven...


----------



## engelbasser (15. August 2011)

Bin raus 

Habe am Samstag mit einem Kumpel mein Nerve XC 6.0 in Koblenz abgeholt. 
War nach den vielen Post in Forum echt gespannt, wie die Übergabe stattfindet.

Kurz gefasst : Alles Super ! Kurze Wartezeit in der es für meinen Kumpel und mich einen kolo Kaffee im Canyon-Kaffee gab.
Der Mitarbeiter hat sich dann sehr viel Zeit genommen, um das Bike zu erklären, die Dämpfer wurden auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, mitgebrachtes Zubehör wurde montiert, etc. 

Danach gleich eine kurze Tour von Canyon aus zur Festung Ehrenbreitstein ( unter erschwerten Bedingungen, Bundesgartenschau, Menschenmassen überall )

Das Bike ist klasse. Eine kurze Wartezeit denen, die noch auf Ihr Bike warten.

Noch ein schnelles Handyfoto :


----------



## sundawn77 (16. August 2011)

hab eben die Kommissionierungsmail erhalten ...Jüüppiieeh!!!

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Mail für den Abholtermin


----------



## Cortezsi (16. August 2011)

engelbasser schrieb:


> Bin raus
> 
> Habe am Samstag mit einem Kumpel mein Nerve XC 6.0 in Koblenz abgeholt.
> War nach den vielen Post in Forum echt gespannt, wie die Übergabe stattfindet.
> ...



Was für ein Dachträger ist das genau?


----------



## Royal21 (16. August 2011)

Hallo, 
ich wollte mir auch ein Canyon bestellen, nur leider sind gefühlte 70% auf der Seite vorgestellten Bikes ausverkauft.
Bei mir wäre es das Nerve XC 6 geworden, leider einen Tag zu lang gewartet, da es am nächsten Morgen ausverkauft war 

Weiß jemand von euch wann die neuen 2012er Modelle vorgestellt werden?


----------



## Snowman_NA (16. August 2011)

Royal21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mir auch ein Canyon bestellen, nur leider sind gefühlte 70% auf der Seite vorgestellten Bikes ausverkauft.
> Bei mir wäre es das Nerve XC 6 geworden, leider einen Tag zu lang gewartet, da es am nächsten Morgen ausverkauft war
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch wann die neuen 2012er Modelle vorgestellt werden?



die selbe frage hatte ich schon mal direkt an canyon gerichtet.
mir wurde gesagt, dass die 2012er modelle ab ende oktober auf der website bestellbar sind.
eine ähnliche aussage habe ich auch letztens auf der canyon-seite bei facebook gesehen
   --> "From the end of October you can order the new  models for 2012. Yours Robert"


----------



## engelbasser (16. August 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Was für ein Dachträger ist das genau?



Hi,

ist ein Thule ProRide 591 Fahrradträger.

LG, Frank


----------



## sundawn77 (17. August 2011)

Kann mein Rockzone jetzt am Samstag um 10:45 abholen ))


----------



## Ronny-SDH (19. August 2011)

für mein Nerve XC 7.0 Liefertermin KW34 hab ich noch nichtmal ne Kommisionierungsmail bekommen.wird wohl eng mit KW34 denn KW33 ist ja nun vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (20. August 2011)

Bin dann jetzt auch mal raus hier, hab mein rockzone heute abholen dürfen.


----------



## waldes (20. August 2011)

Glückwunsch.......... und wie ist es?


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

Danke  
Das Bike sieht richtig gut aus, in echt noch viel besser als auf den Fotos und fahren tut es sich auch gut . Bin überrascht wie leicht es sich den Berg hoch treten lässt, und das sogar mit den minions. 
Mit den dämpferschrauben hattest du recht, sind derzeit nicht verfügbar.

Hab eben noch die Labels von den Felgen abgepiddelt. Gefällt mir ohne deutlich besser, die sehen irgendwie billig aus.


----------



## waldes (21. August 2011)

Gut zu hören das sich das Bike gut fahren lässt. War auch überrascht das es ist echt noch viel besser aussieht.

Naja ich warte auf meine Schraube noch immer, die haben mir die gebraucht Schraube noch nicht zukommen lassen 
Hoffenltich ist sie nächste Woche da. Ich will das Bike endlich bewegen


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

Ich glaub mit meinen 96 kg könnte ich Glück haben dass die am Dämpfer verbaute 350et Feder grade ausreicht. Hast doch auch Größe L oder? 
Weißt du ob vorne , also in der van auch ne 350er Feder verbaut ist?


----------



## waldes (21. August 2011)

Was für eine drin ist weiß ich nicht mehr. 
Ja habs auch in L
Ich glaub die standart Feder ist noch weicher. Ich hab mir vorne ne härter rein machen lassen und die alte Feder haben sie mir mit geschickt. War das bei dir nicht auf so? Sprich hast du noch ne Feder mit bekommen?


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

Nein, hab kein optitune machen lassen. 
Bin davon ausgegangen dass ich das selbst tauschen kann. 
Im Internet bekommt man die Federn ja für nen fuffi oder so.


----------



## waldes (21. August 2011)

ach so ja 

Also ich hab gerade nachgesehen.
Bei mir war die blaue Feder eingebaut.
Die dich ich jetzt drin habe geht bis etwas über 100 KG.
Vorne passt es jetzt, und hinten war es halt bisschen zu weich für mich. Hab mir nur ne härter Feder für hinten bestellt. Auch noch net da


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

Also die blaue geht bis über 100 kg? 
Von ? Kg ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldes (21. August 2011)

ne blau geht glaub bis 82 kg



  41kg - 54kg - schwarz
  54kg - 68kg - lila
  68kg - 82kg - blau
  82kg - 95kg - grün
  95kg - 109kg - gelb


----------



## Ralph1993 (21. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Gut zu hören das sich das Bike gut fahren lässt. War auch überrascht das es ist echt noch viel besser aussieht.
> 
> Naja ich warte auf meine Schraube noch immer, die haben mir die gebraucht Schraube noch nicht zukommen lassen
> Hoffenltich ist sie nächste Woche da. Ich will das Bike endlich bewegen




eine frage zu den Dämpferschrauben, ihr meint schon die Schrauben die den Dämpfer im Rahmen halten oder? Habe auch gehört das die jemand verloren hat und musste von Canyon fast 2 Monate warten bis er diese wieder neu hatte? Also lieber mal Dämpferschrauben auf vorrat bestellen?


----------



## waldes (21. August 2011)

Ja genau das ist die Schraube.
Mir wurde gesagt das sie gerade keine mehr da habe und erst im September wieder bekommen. Deshalb wollten sie mir ne gebraucht schicken und später dann ne neue. Damit ich endlich fahren kann.
Ist aber noch immer nicht gekommen und ich glaub auch nicht wirklich daran das sie diese letzte Woche weggeschickt haben 

Deshalb hab ich schom im Inet nach der Schraube gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, leider ....


----------



## Ralph1993 (21. August 2011)

krass dann is die geschichte wohl wahr :O :O


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

wollte gestern auch direkt eine als erstaz mitnehmen, hatten aber keine mehr. stimmt also.


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> ne blau geht glaub bis 82 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nach der tabelle bräuchte ich ne gelbe feder (95kg netto + Klamotten und Rucksack), aber wenn serienmäßig eine blaue verbaut wird könnte vielleicht doch die grüne ausreichen.
hab mit der "blauen" im moment 30-35% SAG. 

Genauso sieht es am Dämpfer aus...
Mit der original verbauten 350x3,25 hab ich ohne rucksack genau 30% SAG, mit kompletter Montur wirds dann mit der 350er Feder eng.
Werde mir wohl eine 400er besorgen , dann kann ich auch den preload etwas rausnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (21. August 2011)

...ist diese Schraube wirklich so speziell?
Irgenwo wird Canyon die ja auch herbekommen.

http://ct3.de/schrauben.htm


----------



## waldes (21. August 2011)

irgendwie schon

Soll ne M8 sein, mit Senkkop oder Linsensenkopf, 40mm lang(davon 10mm Gewinde) und dann noch mit Schaft.

Also bis jetzt hab ich keine im Inet gefunden.


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. August 2011)

im notfall gibts hier im forum auch genug dreher, die einem so nen bolzen basteln können, denk ich doch mal


----------



## Ronny-SDH (22. August 2011)

Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 Liefertermin KW34.
heute Sendungsnummer erhalten.
bin schon ganz aufgeregt 

edit:heut ist es angekommen....kann also das Wartezimmer verlassen


----------



## kona_steffen (26. August 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein Grand Canyon Al 7.0 am 1.8.11 (31KW) bestellt vorrausichtlicher Liefertermin KW 36 und heute mail von Canyon mein Rad ist aufn Weg!
Sauber!!!
habe fertig mit warten.


----------



## Ned87 (26. August 2011)

Hi, am 08.07.11 hatte ich ebenfalls ein Grand Canyon 7.0 bestellt, warte also schon etwas länger. Liefertermin war da schon die 36ste KW und heute Morgen die E-Mail erhalten, dass das Bike an DHL übergeben wurde. 

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Fapale (26. August 2011)

Haha genial mein GC 6.0 in L wurde ebenfalls heute ausgeliefert  scheint so, als würde eine richtige GC welle durch Deutschland rollen


----------



## Fapale (27. August 2011)

So ich bin raus


----------



## Runnerfahrer (30. August 2011)

Hallo.Reihe mich dann hiermit mal freundlich in die Warteschlange ein.
Liefertermin für mein Nerve xc 7.0 ist KW 37.
Bin mal gespannt!
Gruß udo


----------



## Gaunt (30. August 2011)

Oh man, angeblich ist eben mein xc6 gekommen und ich sitze hier auf Arbeit 

EDIT:
Jetzt isses da, aber die mitgelieferte Dämpferpumpe ist im Arsch:-(
Ich will fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runnerfahrer (31. August 2011)

JUHU!Heute die Nachricht bekommen das mein Rad versendet wurde.Hoffe das es dann Morgen ankommt.Kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## ijohn (1. September 2011)

Hi
Hab Interesse am Nerve AM. Meint ihr es lohnt sich auf das Sparbuch zu warten oder sollte ich lieber jetzt schon bestellen? (Lieferzeit etc.)

gruß


----------



## Runnerfahrer (1. September 2011)

Ich bin raus.Mein Rad wurde heute geliefert.
Alles in bester Ordnung!

Servus Udo


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. September 2011)

ijohn schrieb:


> Hi
> Hab Interesse am Nerve AM. Meint ihr es lohnt sich auf das Sparbuch zu warten oder sollte ich lieber jetzt schon bestellen? (Lieferzeit etc.)
> 
> gruß



Bei mir ist's die gleiche Situation und ich werde definitiv aufs Sparbuch warten. Dauert ja auch nichtmehr lang.


----------



## ijohn (9. September 2011)

Hab brav auf die Sparbuchaktion gewartet und trete jetzt auch ins Wartezimmer ein
Nerve AM 6.0


----------



## franzdampf (9. September 2011)

Ich setz mich dann auch mal ... gerade eben kam die Bestätigung für mein 9.0 HS!


----------



## rider_x (9. September 2011)

ijohn schrieb:


> Hab brav auf die Sparbuchaktion gewartet und trete jetzt auch ins Wartezimmer ein
> Nerve AM 6.0



Läuft die Aktion schon? Hab auf der Homepage nix erkennen können!


----------



## pionier1981 (9. September 2011)

Geht nur wenn mann den NEWSLETTER abonniert hat, ansonsten muss man noch bis Mitternacht warten....

Ich warte noch auf die Bestätigung für mein NERVE AM 8.0 in Black Forrest Green


----------



## ijohn (9. September 2011)

Offiziell sichtbar erst ab morgen aber gilt schon heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (9. September 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> Geht nur wenn mann den NEWSLETTER abonniert hat, ansonsten muss man noch bis Mitternacht warten....



Nope... *hier* steht es schon seit gestern auf der Homepage und einige Bikes sind schon mir "Neuer Preis" und "Alter Preis" gekennzeichnet!


----------



## pionier1981 (9. September 2011)

Da kommt mann nur hin über den link des newsletters


----------



## mohlo (9. September 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> Da kommt mann nur hin über den link des newsletters



Inzwischen sind alle "Sparbuch-Bikes" neu auf der Homepage ausgepreist.


----------



## Freizeit (9. September 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die Bestätigung für mein NERVE AM 8.0 in Black Forrest Green



Meine Bestätigung ist schon da !  Auch das N AM 8.0 BFG in L

Jetzt heißt es warten bis zur KW40.Hoffe es kommt zum Anfang der KW40,da habe ich nämlich Urlaub !!!


----------



## xXJojoXx (9. September 2011)

Ich machs mir mal gemütlich !
Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz 
Wie sieht die Bestätigung genau aus ? Dieser Betreff:"Online-Bestellung bei www.canyon.com" ?!


----------



## Freizeit (9. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ich machs mir mal gemütlich !
> Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz
> Wie sieht die Bestätigung genau aus ? Dieser Betreff:"Online-Bestellung bei www.canyon.com" ?!



Bei mir sah es so aus.

Betreff:Bestellbestätigung Vk-Auftrag VA XXXXXXXXXX

Von:Canyon Bicycles GmbH" <[email protected]>

und lag komischerweise im SPAM-Ordner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (10. September 2011)

Okey danke, wird dann wahrscheinlich noch kommen ! Sind da genauere Angaben zum Liefertermin angegeben?


----------



## franzdampf (10. September 2011)

Jep, bei mir steht z.B. drauf: gepl. Lieferdatum KW38-2011 ...


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. September 2011)

Darf ich fragen, was du bestellt hast ?


----------



## franzdampf (10. September 2011)

Am 9.0 hs


----------



## Juersch (11. September 2011)

Moin,
dann setze ich mich mal dazu Nerve AM 8.0 (sollte eigentlich ein AM 6.0 werden, aber die Sparbuchaktion war ja recht beliebt ...)
Wie läuft eigentlich eine Direktabholung vor Ort ab ?
Sportlich Grüße Jürsch


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ich machs mir mal gemütlich !
> *Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz *
> Wie sieht die Bestätigung genau aus ? Dieser Betreff:"Online-Bestellung bei www.canyon.com" ?!



*Auch Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz, wie soviele hier. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob Canyon schon vorgearbeitet hat. 

Liefertermin für alle von der Sparbuchaktion und AM 6.0 ist KW39. 

Das wird kaum zu halten sein bei dem Andrang.

Interessant wird auch sein, ob nach First IN First OUT gearbeitet wird. 

Habe mein Bike nämlich 3 Minuten nach Anfang Sparbuchaktion bestellt.

Gruß
*


----------



## JayJay1 (11. September 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Auch Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz, wie soviele hier.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob Canyon schon vorgearbeitet hat.
> 
> ...



Dito .


----------



## waldes (11. September 2011)

So ich stelle mich hier auch wieder an 

und zwar warte ich auf ne neue Dämpferschraube


----------



## haga67 (11. September 2011)

Und ich warte auf mein XC 7.0.

LT ebenfalls KW 38


----------



## franzdampf (12. September 2011)

Ich sag's ja nur ungern: Ich habe gerade meine Tracking Nummer bekommen  Das wär ja mal richtig flott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (12. September 2011)

Was ist die Tracking Nummer bei Canyon ? 
Sorry, dass ich frage, aber von Canyon selbst bekommt man ja fast keine Infos zum Bestellvorgang und den darauffolgenden Ereignissen !


----------



## franzdampf (12. September 2011)

Ich habe eine Mail mit einer DHL Tracking Nummer bekommen, alles ganz vorbildlich: Am Freitag bestellt und Heute wurde es versendet.
Bei mir stand aber auch "Sofort" bei der Verfügbarkeit dran.


----------



## xXJojoXx (12. September 2011)

Achso eine DHL Nummer. Du hast es gut ! 
Ich werde es in Koblenz abholen... Dann hat sich das wohl erledigt


----------



## LANDOs (12. September 2011)

franzdampf schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Mail mit einer DHL Tracking Nummer bekommen, alles ganz vorbildlich: Am Freitag bestellt und Heute wurde es versendet.
> Bei mir stand aber auch "Sofort" bei der Verfügbarkeit dran.



Hast du ein altes Modell bestellt oder Größe S oder XL....???


----------



## franzdampf (12. September 2011)

Nope: AM 9.0 HS in M


----------



## dj_holgie (13. September 2011)

Hab Donnerstag auf Freitag Nacht (so um 0:05 ) auch ein Nerve AM 9.0 HS in M bestellt und heute war schon der Postbote da und ich hocke auf der Arbeit rum, was eine Schande! 

Das ging ja schon mal richtig schnell, obwohl ich auch KW 39 bekommen habe. Ich hoffe mal, dass es der Postbote auf die Post mitnimmt und ich es dort heut abend abholen kann.

Achja die RockShox Reverb Sattelstütze werd ich wohl unbenutzt wieder verkaufen und mir meine Richtey 2 Bolt dranschrauben, also bei Interesse einfach PM schreiben.


----------



## ticris (13. September 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Achja die RockShox Reverb Sattelstütze werd ich wohl unbenutzt wieder verkaufen und mir meine Richtey 2 Bolt dranschrauben, also bei Interesse einfach PM schreiben.



Immer langsam mit den zur Bewegungslosigkeit verdammten Arschbacken.  Die Reverb ist das beste Teil an deinem zukünftigen Bike. Probiere die Stütze erst mal aus! Wer gerne im Gelände etwas Schreddern geht wird sie schnell lieben lernen und da du dir freiwillig eine HS antust (rattere selber mit einer durch den Wald ) hoffe ich doch das du dein Bike häufig irgendwelche Trails runterjagst und die HS nicht nur zum Belästigen der anderen Eisdielenbesucher willst.


----------



## franzdampf (13. September 2011)

Ich bin dann mal weg ... mein Hobel ist heute Mittag gekommen. Top Service von Canyon: Alles tiptop gelaufen mit blitzschnellem Versand!

Aber mal wieder typisch: Die Pedale sind natürlich noch mindestens einen Tag unterwegs, somit kann ich dann erstmal nicht durch den Wald rattern


----------



## dj_holgie (13. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Immer langsam mit den zur Bewegungslosigkeit verdammten Arschbacken.  Die Reverb ist das beste Teil an deinem zukünftigen Bike. Probiere die Stütze erst mal aus! Wer gerne im Gelände etwas Schreddern geht wird sie schnell lieben lernen und da du dir freiwillig eine HS antust (rattere selber mit einer durch den Wald ) hoffe ich doch das du dein Bike häufig irgendwelche Trails runterjagst und die HS nicht nur zum Belästigen der anderen Eisdielenbesucher willst.



Hmmmm, nagut ich werde sie mal testen . Aber das Ding ist mir eigentlich viel zu teuer und schon wieder viel zu viel Technik für mich. Ich mein auch wieder ein Teil mehr was gewartet werden muss (k.a. wie zuverlässig die Reverb ist).. Stells mir auch schon ganz nett vor, wobei ich eig eher der gechillte Fahrer bin und vorm Trail erstmal anhalt ein Schluck aus der Pulle nehm, Sattelstütze absenk evtl. sogar noch bisschen Luft rauslassen .

Ja hab mein Schatz (das Fahrrad) auch heute abgeholt direkt vom DHL Depot. Soweit alles super, ist schon ne echte Granate.... Allerdings hat die 203er Bremsscheibe vorne wohl schon leichtes Spiel, naja nicht so schlimm ist eh nur ne Frage der Zeit bis die Spiel bekommt. Der Bike Guard sah auch wirklich schon ein wenig mitgenommen aus, hat DHL wohl wieder Fußball mit gespielt. Morgen mach ich noch Federung Setup und dann erstmal ab nach Stromberg evtl.  Oder erstmal aufen Hometrail.. 

Hat jemand Setup Tipp für mich? Wiege ca. 73 KG für was flowiges wie z.B. der Flowtrail bei Stromberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (14. September 2011)

BTW, mir ist grad aufgefallen das nur ein Zug innenverlegt ist, die andere Buchse bleibt einfach leer. Ist das normal? Z.b. die hintere Bremse hätte man doch noch innenverlegen können?


----------



## franzdampf (14. September 2011)

Ist bei mir genauso ... vermutlich hängt das mit der HS zusammen?


----------



## ticris (14. September 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> BTW, mir ist grad aufgefallen das nur ein Zug innenverlegt ist, die andere Buchse bleibt einfach leer. Ist das normal? Z.b. die hintere Bremse hätte man doch noch innenverlegen können?



Bei der HS normal. Innenverlegung geht nicht, die HS mag es nicht so von hinten.  Innenverlegte Bremsleitung habe ich noch nie gesehen, ist auch sicher nicht drin, den Hydraulikschlauch durch das Loch zu quetschen.


----------



## dj_holgie (14. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Bei der HS normal. Innenverlegung geht nicht, die HS mag es nicht so von hinten.  Innenverlegte Bremsleitung habe ich noch nie gesehen, ist auch sicher nicht drin, den Hydraulikschlauch durch das Loch zu quetschen.



Ahja ok, danke.


----------



## Schwabenhammer (14. September 2011)

Hallo,

habe in meiner Freude  ganz vergessen mich Abzumelden.
Mein Nerve war für KW35 Angekündigt und ist KW34 geliefert worden.
Da ich biken auf Elba war mußte ich dann mit dem Auspacken noch eine Woche warten. 
Kurzum Ausgepackt, Zusammengebaut, Eingestellt, Touren gefahren ( eine Woche Urlaub noch gehabt ) SUPER 

Schüss und wartet schön  es lohnt sich !!!
Grüssle aus dem Schwabenland

Schwabenhammer


----------



## Krokogeil (15. September 2011)

sitz ab nun auch meine zeit ab, bestellt hab ich mir ein lux mr, eigentlich war der status ja "sofort verfügbar", jedoch hab ich nur eine bestellbestätigung bekommen, jedoch noch keine auftragsbestätigung. wie lange dauert das eigentlich in der regel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (15. September 2011)

ich habe 0.30uhr bestellt und hatte am gleichen tag 12uhr die bestätigung, sollte also recht schnell gehen


----------



## LANDOs (15. September 2011)

Krokogeil schrieb:


> sitz ab nun auch meine zeit ab, bestellt hab ich mir ein lux mr, eigentlich war der status ja "sofort verfügbar", jedoch hab ich nur eine bestellbestätigung bekommen, jedoch noch keine auftragsbestätigung. wie lange dauert das eigentlich in der regel?



Ich würde auf jeden Fall sofort dort anrufen. Wenn Du Pech hast, hast Du deine Bestellung falsch durchgeführt und niemand weiß etwas.


----------



## Krokogeil (15. September 2011)

heute in der früh bekommen, nachdem ich dem support ne mail geschrieben habe, hat eigentlich dann nur ne gute stunde gedauert  gezahlt ist es nun auch schon mal, jetzt heißt es warten....tick tack tick tack tick tack


----------



## derth (15. September 2011)

So, melde mich ab,
Strive ES 8.0 ist heute angekommen, was verspätet zwar aber liebevoll vormontiert und verpackt. Dem Rest frohes warten bzw viel spaß mit den Bikes.

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## Maxican (15. September 2011)

So, dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein.
Gestern morgen zufällig nochmal reingeguckt, da ja eigentlich schon ausverkauft, doch plötzlich war wieder eine Nerve Am 6.0 M in mamba green verfügbar,
Abholtermin KW39.....ich freu mich


----------



## nm_sushi (17. September 2011)

Ich nehme dann mal Platz im Wartezimmer.

Habe in der KW 36 noch fixs eines der letzten Strive ES 9.0 bestellt. Bis jetzt habe ich alles an Mails schon bekommen - außer die allmächtige Versandbenachrichtigung fehlt in meiner Sammlung.

Wie lang dauerts denn ungefähr bis man eine Versandmail bekommt, nachdem die Mail der erfolgreichen Begleichung des Rechnungsbetrages schon zugesendet wurde? Gibt's da ungefähr einen Zeitwert? 1-2 Tage, 5 Tage, 3 Wochen?

Danke!


----------



## Juersch (20. September 2011)

Hallo Canyoniers,

Abholung für mein Nerve AM 8.0 soll KW 39 sein - habe eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen, noch keine Auftragsbestättigung (oder gibts sowas nicht ). Also sollteich doch diese Woche was von Canyon hören oder ? Wie sind da so die Erfahrungen ?

Sportliche Grüße 
Jürsch


----------



## mohlo (20. September 2011)

Juersch schrieb:


> Hallo Canyoniers,
> 
> Abholung für mein Nerve AM 8.0 soll KW 39 sein - habe eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen, noch keine Auftragsbestättigung (oder gibts sowas nicht ). Also sollteich doch diese Woche was von Canyon hören oder ? Wie sind da so die Erfahrungen ?



Normalerweise bekommst Du eine E-Mail, in der steht, dass Du über die Homepage einen Termin veinbaren kannst:

*Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. In den kommenden Tagen erhalten Sie von uns eine Mail mit einem Link. Nutzen Sie diesen bitte, um einen Abholtermin zu vereinbaren.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine Abholung erst nach erfolgter Terminvereinbarung möglich ist.*​


----------



## Siggi81 (20. September 2011)

Hat von Euch schon jemand nen Dropzone die Woche bekommen? Die sollen ab diese Woche wieder lieferbar sein.


----------



## Blex (21. September 2011)

juhu, endlich ist es da 

am 10.09 Nerve AM 7.0 in L bestellt und heute war der Postmann da...

in diesem Sinn noch eine schöne Zeit....





und noch eine kleine Farbprobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (21. September 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon jemand nen Dropzone die Woche bekommen? Die sollen ab diese Woche wieder lieferbar sein.


Hab meins am letzten Donnerstag bestellt, Liefertermin ist aber KW40.
Dropzone 8.0 Raw, Gr.M

Falls jemand Interesse an der Gabel (Totem Coil) oder dem LRS (Mavic Deemax) hat, gerne Mail an mich. Ansonsten ab KW 40 im Bikemarkt.


----------



## LANDOs (21. September 2011)

Hallo

ich bin etwas zu faul unter DHL zu schauen.

Frage: Wenn der DHL kommt, kann ich die Nachnahme meines Canyon Bike an der Tür auch mit Karte bezahlen, muß ich Bargeld haben oder geht Kartenzahlung nur bei den DHL-Stützpunkten?


Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## ohschda (21. September 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich bin etwas zu faul unter DHL zu schauen.
> 
> ...



DHL für Nichtfaule sagt:

"Empfänger einer _NACHNAHME_-Sendung können diese bei der Auslieferung durch den Zusteller in bar oder bis zu einem Wert von 500 EUR mit der _POSTCARD_ bezahlen. Benachrichtigte _NACHNAHME_-Sendungen, die Sie in der Postfiliale abholen, können Sie selbstverständlich auch mit der EC- Karte bezahlen."


----------



## SaschaL (22. September 2011)

Nun reihe ich mich auch ins Wartezimmer ein, allerdings weniger froh als gestern.


GC AL 7.0 am 11.08. bestellt, Lieferwoche KW 41
Wechsel auf GC AL 8.0 im Sparbuch, Lieferwoche KW 38.  Toll dachte ich: das Fahrrad wollte ich eh haben, und es kommt auch noch früher...

Es ist nun KW 38 und ich habe mangels Versandbestätigung mal nachgefragt.  Als Antwort kam ein verlegenes "nächste Woche".  Gut, das ist ja nicht so schlimm.

Ein paar Stunden später kamen dann aber verschiedene vom System generierte Mails mit Umbuchungen meiner Vorrauszahlungen und eine neue Bestellbestätigung.  *Diesmal mit Liefertermin KW 41.*  Keine dieser Mails enthielt eine Begründung oder einen persönlichen Text - seht enttäuschend.

Das ist recht unprofessionell, ich hätte wenigstens ein "tut uns leid, aber es geht gerade nicht weil ..." erwartet.  Oder später dann eine Tafel Schokolade dem Fahrrad beigelegt...

Kennt Ihr das?

Beste Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## pionier1981 (22. September 2011)

Grrrr...jetzt haben die bei Canyon in der 40 KW Inventur...
...und mein Liefertermin ist auch die 40Kw...
Wird wohl nix mit dem Bike in der Woche 

Aber vielleicht kommt es ja ne Woche früher...


----------



## Freizeit (22. September 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> Grrrr...jetzt haben die bei Canyon in der 40 KW Inventur...
> ...und mein Liefertermin ist auch die 40Kw...
> Wird wohl nix mit dem Bike in der Woche
> 
> Aber vielleicht kommt es ja ne Woche früher...



Kann sein das es früher kommt.

Meins sollte auch in KW40 kommen.Heute früh ca.8Uhr die Sendungsnummer bekommen.Rad kommt die Tage.
Jetzt der Klopfer - Gegen 13:30 eine Mail von Canyon,haben in der KW40 Inventur,Ihr Rad kann nicht in der 40KW ausgeliefert werden.Es wird die 41KW... 

Ich konnte gut drüber lachen aber Canyon sollte an der Info-Weiterleitung arbeiten !


----------



## ohschda (22. September 2011)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Kann sein das es früher kommt.
> 
> Meins sollte auch in KW40 kommen.Heute früh ca.8Uhr die Sendungsnummer bekommen.Rad kommt die Tage.
> Jetzt der Klopfer - Gegen 13:30 eine Mail von Canyon,haben in der KW40 Inventur,Ihr Rad kann nicht in der 40KW ausgeliefert werden.Es wird die 41KW...
> ...



Da hast du aber sehr Glück gehabt. Nach Aussage von Canyon heute morgen am Telefon, steht die Chance 1:100 dass man es KW39 bekommt, da durch Sparbuch und Inventur dort ziemlich Stress zu herschen scheint. Mir ist es egal. Bin dann eh im Urlaub und dann ist Winter. Aber andere ärgern sich bestimmt gut.


----------



## pionier1981 (22. September 2011)

@Freizeit
welches modell war es bei Dir?
Ich warte auf ein Nerve AM....


----------



## JayJay1 (22. September 2011)

Mein AM disponiert für Kalenderwoche 39 ist seit gestern auf dem Weg zu mir. Wird laut Trackingnummer morgen zugestellt . Also doch knapp 1 Woche früher als im schlechtest anzunehmenden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (22. September 2011)

Mahlzeit, ich bin einer derjenigen, die ziemlich pissed sind, wegen der Inventur-Woche.  In KW 40 soll ich mein Strive eigentlich bekommen, direkt am Wochenende wollt ich mir ne Woche Bikeurlaub gönnen. Tja, drückt mir die Daumen, dass es noch in KW 39 was wird =)


----------



## Deleted 211714 (23. September 2011)

So ich schliese mich den Wartenden auch an:

Habe mir ein Canyon Nerve XC 5.0 bestellt

Liefertermin 40 KW und heute auch eine mail bekommen wegen Inventur

hoffen wir mal das wirs trozdem alle in KW 39 bekommen 

gruß
Skyddancer


----------



## Freizeit (23. September 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> @Freizeit
> welches modell war es bei Dir?
> Ich warte auf ein Nerve AM....



Moin,

Nerve AM 8

Leider hängt es laut DHL Status seit gestern 15:30 in Neuwied fest.
Das wird heute wohl nix mehr.


----------



## franzdampf (23. September 2011)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Nerve AM 8
> 
> ...



Der DHL Status hinkt doch immer hinterher. Bei mir steht teilweise noch Neuwied dran und dabei hab ich das Paket schon längst in der Hand.


----------



## Freizeit (23. September 2011)

franzdampf schrieb:


> Der DHL Status hinkt doch immer hinterher. Bei mir steht teilweise noch Neuwied dran und dabei hab ich das Paket schon längst in der Hand.



Ich werde sehen was passiert.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## LANDOs (23. September 2011)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Nerve AM 8
> 
> ...




Hi,

bei mir genau das gleiche: *Die DHL-Leute fahren seit gestern in Neuwied mit meinem AM 6.0 die Post aus.* Der Status ändert sich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pionier1981 (23. September 2011)

Dann könnte es ja doch noch was werden vor der Inventur....bekomme auch ein Nerve Am 8.0


----------



## nm_sushi (23. September 2011)

Uii ... Canyon scheint ein wenig "Druck" zu machen und sendet Bikes raus. Ich warte nun 1,5 Wochen auf diese blöde Versandmail meines Strives. KW39 ist geplant ... hoffentlich bleibts dabei.


----------



## ijohn (23. September 2011)

hab auch ein nerve am 6.0 mit liefertermin kw 39 aber noch keine versandbestätigung oder so


----------



## LANDOs (23. September 2011)

ijohn schrieb:


> hab auch ein nerve am 6.0 mit liefertermin kw 39 aber noch keine versandbestätigung oder so



Hallo

ich habe eine Bestätigung bekommen, das am Mittwoch das Paket DHL mit meinem AM 6.0 übergeben wurde. Das Paket muß doch heute ankommen??? Kollegen sitzen schon hier und haben nen Schraubenschlüssel in der Hand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gibt es denn nicht irgendwie eine Info das z.B. DHL zu 90 % innerhalb von 48 Stunden deutschlandweit liefert.

Ich sitze auf heißen Kohlen weil, wenn das Bike kommt, wir morgen zu  fünft mit nem Bulli sofort nach Winterberg fahren....


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. September 2011)

Mein Nerve AM 6.0 soll auch in KW 39 abholbar sein. So langsam könnte mal die Mail mit der Terminvereinbarung rausgehen


----------



## LANDOs (23. September 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe eine Bestätigung bekommen, das am Mittwoch das Paket DHL mit meinem AM 6.0 übergeben wurde. Das Paket muß doch heute ankommen??? Kollegen sitzen schon hier und haben nen Schraubenschlüssel in der Hand.
> 
> ...




DHL sagt:  
*Wie lange dauert der Versand eines DHL Pakets?*

   Im *nationalen Versand* erfolgt die Zustellung von Päckchen und Paketen beim Empfänger i.d.R. am nächsten Werktag.


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. September 2011)

Kannst du das auch in normaler Schriftgröße oder maximal "fett" schreiben ? Danke !


----------



## Tillo24V (23. September 2011)

Ich bekam die Trackingnummer für mein Nerve AM 8.0 am Mittwoch.
Bis Donnerstag tat sich beim DHL-Tracking garnichts.
Heute ist es dann da gewesen.

Also, ca. 2 Tage nach der Canyon-Meldung kommt das Bike dann auch.

Grüße


----------



## LANDOs (23. September 2011)

Hi,

wie hart. Erst macht die Warterei mir gar nichts aus.

Dann kommt die Meldung am Mittwoch und sitze schon zwei Tage und warte hier.
Müssen nachher noch zum Beach-Volleyball und heute Nacht noch das Bike für morgen früh nach Winterberg zusammenbauen

Boah, ich brauche Urlaub vom Urlaub...


Gruß


----------



## Deleted 211714 (24. September 2011)

Hi gestern kam die Mail das sie wegen Inventur mein Bike erst in KW41 voraussichtlich verschicken und heute kam die Mail das es innerhalb 48H an DHL übergeben wird

Mal schauen ob das innerhalb 48H klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (24. September 2011)

Tja,

immer noch nichts da...

DHL-Wege sind unergründlich???

Am Mittwoch wurde das Paket bei Canyon aufgegeben. Zwei Tage stand dies dann in Neuwied und jetzt ist es in Ottendorf-Okrilla
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Also zur Erklärung das Paket soll von Canyon (Koblenz) ins Ruhrgebiet verschickt. Erst geht es von Koblenz nach Neuwied (nordwestlich von Koblenz). Da steht es dann erstmal zwei Tage und ist seit heute morgen in Ottendorf-Okrilla an tcheschisch-polnischen Grenze.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Also *fast* der direkte Weg einmal um die Welt.


Mal schauen, wo es noch hin geht.


*DHL ihr habt versagt.*













Gruß


.


Gruß


----------



## Freizeit (24. September 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> immer noch nichts da...
> 
> ...



So siehts bei mir leider auch aus...


----------



## nm_sushi (24. September 2011)

Ottendorf!? Das ist ja hier gleich um die Ecke  ...


----------



## LANDOs (24. September 2011)

Hi 

Dann schau mal heute zu welchem Paketzentrum es weiter geht. Mein Paket soll ins Ruhrgebiet und ist von Koblenz zu einem Verteilerzentrum an die tchechisch-polnische Grenze geschickt worden.

Entweder ist das ganze Verfolgungssystem von DHL totaler Unsin oder die haben totalen Mist gebaut.

Wir wollen morgen nach Winterberg.

Wär schon interessant, wo Dein Paket hingeht?

Gruß


----------



## EngineTS (25. September 2011)

Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf mein Canyon XC 6.0

Dienstag verschickt wurden, hab mich mega gefreut und dachte na dann ist es spätestens am Donnerstag da... Nichts da...

Es lag 2 Tage lang im gleichen Depot dann ist es Donnerstag Abend in Hannover angekommen, dachte ich ey cool  sagste Nachbar bescheid das dein Fahrrad kommt und er es bitte annhemen soll.. Freitag nicht ausgeliefert... naja dann Samstag oder ? Wieder zum Nachbarn.... Samstag nicht ausgeliefert... und heute ist so ein geiles Wetter, das Bike ist noch nicht da


----------



## Zhen (25. September 2011)

Leute, ihr macht mir Angst...


----------



## Freizeit (25. September 2011)

Wo gehts bitte nach Neuwied ?
Ich möchte etwas abholen und nebenbei mit DHL sprechen


----------



## stulle2.0 (25. September 2011)

nur um die angst zu nehmen...
mein bike wurde freitag 8:30 uhr verschickt und kam samstag um 11:30 uhr an 
hatte auch erst angst, da man im netz viel über sperrgut bei dhl liest


----------



## dj_holgie (25. September 2011)

Mein Bike war auch am nächsten Tag da...  Nur leider ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EngineTS (25. September 2011)

Natürlich kommt es auf die Poststelle an, Hannover ist sehr groß und ein Zentraler Sammelpunkt für Niedersachsen somit dauert es dort länger.

Des weiteren werden Sperrgut Artikel noch händisch verwaltet.  Ich hoffe es kommt Montag oder Dienstag oder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag oder Freitag


----------



## Maxican (25. September 2011)

Ich bin raus.
Hab gestern mein Nerve AM 6 abgeholt.
Als Sonderedition mit black forest green Rahmen (war ein Fehler von Canyon), bin aber ganz glücklich damit ;-)


----------



## xXJojoXx (25. September 2011)

Hast du es während der Sparbuchaktion bestellt ? :O


----------



## ijohn (25. September 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Habe auch zur Sparbuch 
Aktion bestellt, mit Liefertermin  kW 39 aber außer einer 
Auftragsbestätigung noch keinerlei Nachricht erhalten.
MfG


----------



## H8machine (26. September 2011)

So, dann schreib ich och mal. Montag angerufen und bestellt, Dienstach rausgegangen--Mittwoch vor Ort. 

Einfach Weltklasse


----------



## LANDOs (26. September 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Dann schau mal heute zu welchem Paketzentrum es weiter geht. Mein Paket soll ins Ruhrgebiet und ist von Koblenz zu einem Verteilerzentrum an die tchechisch-polnische Grenze geschickt worden.
> 
> ...



Das Bike soll ins Ruhrgebiet Ihr Deppen vom DHL-Verein.

Erst ist es von Koblenz nach Neuwied und dann zu einem  Verteilerzentrum an die tchechisch-polnischen Grenze geschickt worden. Jetzt haben Sie das Paket nach Bielefeld weitergeschickt.

Leute die Strecke von Koblenz nach mir, kann man in gut 3 Stunden mit dem Auto und ca. 5 Stunden mit dem LKW fahren. 

Jetzt ist das Paket schon 6 Tage unterwegs und hat mehr als 1000 km zurück gelegt.Das ganze nennt sich Logistik.

Ich ahne schlimmes, wie das Paket aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (26. September 2011)

YES!!! Gerade die Bestätigung von Canyon erhalten, dass mein Strive in den nächsten 48h zum Versand an DHL übergeben wird. D.h. selbst wenn DHL es verkackt, kommts noch rechtzeitig zu meinem Urlaub an.
Wenn das so läuft und nichts unerwartetes dazwischen kommt hier schonmal: *Vielen Dank, Canyon!*


----------



## nm_sushi (26. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> YES!!! Gerade die Bestätigung von Canyon erhalten, dass mein Strive in den nächsten 48h zum Versang an DHL übergeben wird. D.h. selbst wenn DHL es verkackt, kommts noch rechtzeitig zu meinem Urlaub an.
> Wenn das so läuft und nichts unerwartetes dazwischen kommt hier schonmal: *Vielen Dank, Canyon!*



Welches haste geordert?


----------



## Zhen (26. September 2011)

Das ES 7.0, bestellt hab ichs vor 2 Wochen. Das wäre dann wirklich ordentlich schnell gegangen =)


----------



## nm_sushi (26. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Das ES 7.0, bestellt hab ichs vor 2 Wochen. Das wäre dann wirklich ordentlich schnell gegangen =)



Ok - hab ein ES 9.0 auch vor 2 Wochen bestellt und seit mehr als 1,5 Wochen ist dann auch nichts mehr passiert. Hatte heut nochmal angerufen, wie es denn nun ausschaut und ja es soll angeblich die nächsten Tage rausgehen. Die Hoffnung steigt wenn ein paar Strives versendet werden ...


----------



## pionier1981 (26. September 2011)

Also laut Canyon habe ich Pech wegen der Inventur und muss bis zur 41Kw warten

:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Siggi81 (26. September 2011)

Weiß jemand ob Canyon zu den Rädern mit Deemax Felgen auch das Zubehör wie Speichenschlüssel usw. mitliefert?

Danke


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. September 2011)

Hab auch noch eine ähnliche Frage: Was ist beim Rad alles für "Zubehör" dabei ? So Dinge wie der Entlüftungsblock für die Bremsen ?!

Und noch eine Frage: Was ist beim Nerve AM 6.0 für ein Innenlagerstandard verbaut ? HT2 ?!


----------



## Zhen (26. September 2011)

Also ich weiß es zwar nicht, kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass derlei Werkzeug dabei ist. Dabei ist auf jeden Fall ne Dämpferpumpe und ein Drehmomentschlüssel. Möglicherweise noch 1-2 normale Inbus-Schlüssel. Alles andere denk ich mal nicht.


----------



## Maxican (26. September 2011)

jau, habs zur Sparbuchaktion bestellt.
Dabei war neben "Drehmomentschlüssel" und Dämpferpumpe jede Menge Anleitungen, sonst kein Werkzeug.
Hab die ersten km schon hinter mir und kann nur sagen: macht Laune das Ding


----------



## Siggi81 (26. September 2011)

Mmhh ok das wär schade. Wenn ma die Deemax einzeln kauft gehört das zum Lieferumfang. Ich glaube da wir sogar das Werkzeug zum Lager einstellen mitgeschickt.

Meins ist gerade in Neuwied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit (27. September 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Meins ist gerade in Neuwied...



Da war meins auch mal...


Do, 22.09.11 13:17 Uhr -- Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.

Do, 22.09.11 15:34 Uhr Neuwied - Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Mo, 26.09.11 17:10 Uhr Osterweddingenm - Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 

Nicht schlecht,über drei Tage für ca.500km.
Mal sehen wie viele Tage DHL für die letzten ca.80Km noch braucht...


----------



## Zhen (27. September 2011)

Ding! Mein Strive ist heut morgen an DHL übergeben worden. Da ich nur knapp 1,5h von Koblenz entfernt wohne rechne ich damit, dass es morgen geliefert wird. Das wär ja ein Traum =)


----------



## nm_sushi (27. September 2011)

Menno! Ich will meins auch haben ...


----------



## LANDOs (27. September 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Das Bike soll ins Ruhrgebiet Ihr Deppen vom DHL-Verein.
> 
> Erst ist es von Koblenz nach Neuwied und dann zu einem  Verteilerzentrum an die tchechisch-polnischen Grenze geschickt worden. Jetzt haben Sie das Paket nach Bielefeld weitergeschickt.
> 
> ...




Heute morgen steht auf einmal im DHL-System das das Paket von Bielefeld nach Hannover versendet worden.

Hilfe!!! Das Paket soll in Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## SaschaL (27. September 2011)

Hat denn einer von euch ein Grand Canyon AL bestellt und bekommt es in dieser Woche?


----------



## Freizeit (27. September 2011)

Di, 27.09.11 09:04 Uhr - Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.


Di, 27.09.11 12:13 Uhr - Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt. 

Melde mich ab.Danke Canyon  zu DHL sage ich lieber nix


----------



## LANDOs (27. September 2011)

Das Bike ich endlich da!!!!


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. September 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Das Bike ich endlich da!!!!



Glückwunsch !
Da ich langsam wahnsinnig werde hier noch eine Frage  : Ist bei den Nerve AM's ein Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren bei ? Und kann mir noch jemand was zum Innenlager sagen? Was ist das für ein Standard ? Kein HT2 ?


----------



## nm_sushi (27. September 2011)

Zur Versüßung der Wartezeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (27. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !
> Da ich langsam wahnsinnig werde hier noch eine Frage  : Ist bei den Nerve AM's ein Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren bei ? Und kann mir noch jemand was zum Innenlager sagen? Was ist das für ein Standard ? Kein HT2 ?




Boah gerade erstmal ne Runde gedreht. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren war einer dran und in der Kiste lag noch einer lose auf dem Boden. Ob der für die andere Strebe sein soll?

Innenlager-Frage???->keine Ahnung woran man das erkennt?


----------



## Deleted 211714 (27. September 2011)

HI meins ist auch endlich da,


Donnerstag 22.9 = E-mail Lieferung wegen Inventur verschoben
Freitag 23.9 = E-mail es wird in 48h Versenndet
Montag 26.9 = E-mail Versandbestätigung
Dienstag 27.9 = Es ist da 

Echt klasse Bike morgen gehts gleich mal bissel raus 








gruß
Skyddancer


----------



## SaschaL (28. September 2011)

Also gut, es bleibt dabei (auf Nachfrage bei Hotline):  Canyon verschiebt ohne weiteren Hintergrund den Liefertermin von KW 38 auf KW 41 und es wird eher Ende KW 41 da ja alsbald Inventur ist.

Die Kommunikation durch Canyon ist in diesem Fall sehr schlecht. 0 von 5 Punkten.


----------



## Zhen (28. September 2011)

Auch in meinem Fall stellt sich heraus: DHL kann nix, wenn es um Sperrgut geht. Eigentlich solls heute ausgeliefert werden, aber es ist angeblich seit gestern Vormittag auf dem Weg ins Ziel-Paketzentrum. Bei einer Strecke von 110km. Vermutlich machen sie noch einen Abstecher nach Polen, oder sonstwohin >_< Ich bin gespannt, obs morgen ankommt


----------



## nm_sushi (28. September 2011)

SaschaL schrieb:


> Also gut, es bleibt dabei (auf Nachfrage bei Hotline):  Canyon verschiebt ohne weiteren Hintergrund den Liefertermin von KW 38 auf KW 41 und es wird eher Ende KW 41 da ja alsbald Inventur ist.
> 
> Die Kommunikation durch Canyon ist in diesem Fall sehr schlecht. 0 von 5 Punkten.



Bei mir das selbe ... ich hab KW39 zugesichert bekommen und dann nach mehreren Nachfragen, werde ich auf KW41 vertröstet. Mein Strive ist nun seit 14 Tagen bezahlt (auch bestätigt) und wird einfach nicht für den Versand vorbereitet. STINKSAUER bin ich und am liebsten würde ich stornieren!


----------



## °°Ben³ (28. September 2011)

skyddancer schrieb:


> Echt klasse Bike morgen gehts gleich mal bissel raus


Dies Farbkombination ist einfach genial. 

Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (28. September 2011)

Naja, verglichen mit den Wartezeiten, die die Erstbesteller hatten sind 3-4 Wochen ein Witz. Die haben mitunter ein halbes Jahr auf ihr Bike gewartet. Unschön ist es natürlich. Ganz besonders, wenn Urlaubsplanung dran hängt.


----------



## SaschaL (28. September 2011)

nm_sushi schrieb:


> Bei mir das selbe ... ich hab KW39 zugesichert bekommen und dann nach mehreren Nachfragen, werde ich auf KW41 vertröstet. Mein Strive ist nun seit 14 Tagen bezahlt (auch bestätigt) und wird einfach nicht für den Versand vorbereitet. STINKSAUER bin ich und am liebsten würde ich stornieren!



Geht mir ähnlich, ich habe mir schon Alternativen angesehen.  Momentan will ich das Canyon noch genug um zu warten ... aber meine Freude ist schon extrem gedämpft.


----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2011)

Hallo 

wir sind glücklich mit dem AM 6.0 geworden und sind hier raus.

Danke Canyon und ich hoffe DHL wird ein wenig besser werden.


----------



## ijohn (28. September 2011)

hab immer noch nix von canyon gehört


----------



## nm_sushi (28. September 2011)

SaschaL schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, ich habe mir schon Alternativen angesehen.  Momentan will ich das Canyon noch genug um zu warten ... aber meine Freude ist schon extrem gedämpft.



Ja ich find einfach die fehlende Transparenz und die schwammigen Angaben absolut mist ... Deswegen hab ich meine Bestellung nun auch storniert und warte nur noch auf die Bestätigung.

Wirds halt doch ein Speci Enduro ...


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. September 2011)

Applaus, auch bei mir hat es Canyon geschafft, den Abholtermin von KW 39 auf KW 41 zu verlegen - wortlos ! Das Ganze habe ich erst nach einem Telefonat erfahren. Auch wenn es nicht schlimm ist, dass es später kommt (bin in Urlaub), finde ich es sehr unfreundlich einem Kunden gegenüber, der dort viel Geld gelassen hat ! Sowas hätte ich von ,-real, aber nicht von Canyon erwartet ! Ich hoffe, das wird durch eine nette Abholung wieder wettgemacht.


----------



## ijohn (28. September 2011)

hast du auch zur sparbuch aktion bestellt?


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. September 2011)

Jap !


----------



## ijohn (28. September 2011)

Dann wird's bei mir wohl auch der Fall sein-.-


----------



## pionier1981 (29. September 2011)

Noch 3,5 Std und ich hole mein Baby ab....kann es kaum erwarten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (29. September 2011)

Mein Strive ist angenblich seit 8:30 heute morgen im Zustellfahrzeug. Wehe das kommt nicht, hab mir heut extra frei genommen =)


----------



## ijohn (29. September 2011)

Antwort auf meine Mail ist gekommen. Meins kommt auch erst nach der Inventur


----------



## pionier1981 (29. September 2011)

So, jetzt bin ich raus...
NERVE AM 8.0 in Black Forrest Green Metallic ist abgeholt...
Ich Freu mir.....
An alle Wartende wünsche ich Geduld und es lohnt sich...


----------



## haga67 (29. September 2011)

Oh man,Schwein gehabt.
Mein Nerve XC 7.0 ist auf dem Weg...
Jetzt muß es nur noch nach Hamburg finden


----------



## jedy (30. September 2011)

hey leute!

ich will hier auch mal etwas positives berichten.

habe mein zweitbike einen tag vor 2-wöchigem urlaub am 10.09. bestellt. damals war lieferauskunft: kw40 - deshalb habe ich auch nicht gleich gezahlt. mit dem termin konnte ich mich anfreunden.

während des urlaubs dann die email, dass der liefertermin auf kw41 verschoben wird, wegen inventur.

als ich letztes we aus dem urlaub zurückkam, stand das bike auf der homepage plötzlich auf verfügbarkeit "sofort". also habe ich gleich gezahlt und siehe da: 

einen tag später kam die freudige nachricht, dass mein bike bald kommissioniert wird und wieder einen tag später war es auch schon auf dem postweg. 

wir haben jetzt kw39 und morgen kommt es (ausgerechnet morgen kann ich das paket nicht entgegen nehmen ) ... aber immerhin zwei wochen früher als bestätigt.

das ist übrigens das dritte bike das ich bei canyon innerhalb 3 jahren bestellt habe und nie gab es probleme.

in diesem sinne wünsche ich allen eine möglichst kurze wartezeit und viel spass mit dem neuen bike.

servus ....


----------



## Zhen (30. September 2011)

Jow, ich bin dann auch raus =) Mein Strive kam noch am gleichen Tag und ich habs schon ordentlich durch den Wald getreten. Canyon war super, DHL o.k., das Strive ist der Wahnsinn. So robust, am liebsten würd ichs mit Ketten fahren 
Euch allen noch eine möglichst kurze Wartezeit und viel Spaß mit euren Bikes. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## haga67 (1. Oktober 2011)

Mein Nerve XC kam heute morgen um 9:30 . 
Danke Canyon dass es rechtzeitig rausging. 
Und in meinem Fall DHL . Donnerstag 16:30 bei Canyon abgeholt,
Samstag 9:30 da, da habe ich nicht mit gerechnet.

Und das Bike :  . Und es macht so ein Bock 

Einfach nur geil.

Ich wünsche allen ein ebenso breites Grinsen,
Tschüss,bis bald...


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Oktober 2011)

Leute macht euch doch mal locker.. 

So en Top Bike behält man dann mehrere Jahre, wenn juckts denn dann obs ne Woche früher oder später angekommen ist. Habt ihr nur ein Bike? Selbst dran schuld


----------



## SaschaL (5. Oktober 2011)

Es ist so erstaunlich still hier ... das Warten ist erträglicher, wenn man weiß, dass so oder so in dieser Woche kein Bike kommen wird.

Wie beim Zugfahren, die Verspätung ist weniger schlimm, wenn die Bahn sie gut begründet.

Angenehmes Warten noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ijohn (10. Oktober 2011)

juhu gerade die versandbestätigung gekriegt


----------



## SaschaL (10. Oktober 2011)

ijohn schrieb:


> juhu gerade die versandbestätigung gekriegt



Ich bin neidisch


----------



## SaschaL (11. Oktober 2011)

08:46 kam die eMail bzgl. Kommisionierung - es wird also in dieser Woche kommen.  (gedämpftes) Hurra.
13:22 dann die Versandbestätigung- jetzt ist DHL gefragt.


----------



## ijohn (11. Oktober 2011)

also bei mit gings recht flott gestern die versandbestätigung 
heute morgen war das rad da
trete damit aus dem warte zimmer aus


----------



## SaschaL (13. Oktober 2011)

So ... DHL hat mein Bike dann noch einen Tag bei sich (=bei mir um die Ecke) reifen lassen und nun ist es endlich da.  Schade, dass es drei Wochen später als ursprünglich angegeben kam - ohne Begründung - denn nun ist erstmal Herbst und kaltes Wetter.

Dennoch: ein schönes Fahrrad und ich bin froh ein rotes GC AL 8.0 aus 2011 zu haben, denn die 2012er Farben finde ich sehr unspektakulär.

Gutes Warten noch und damit bin ich raus.


----------



## M.Escargot (14. Oktober 2011)

Montag das allerletzte Verfügbare XC 8.0 in rot bestellt. Lieferdatum KW 43. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (14. Oktober 2011)

So heute ist auch endlich meine Kommisionierungsmail gekommen ! Jetzt heißt es warten auf die nächste Mail 
UPDATE: Gestern ist die Kalender-Mail gekommen, Montag wird dann der Termin ausgemacht und dann bin ich hoffentlich Ende nächster Woche raus


----------



## stonehill (17. Oktober 2011)

Heute die Kommissionierungsmail erhalten. Vielleicht kann ich's ja diese Woche noch abholen!?


----------



## M.Escargot (17. Oktober 2011)

Geil Kommisionierungsmail und direkt darauf Versandbestätigung. Mittwoch ist es soweit denke ich!


----------



## xXJojoXx (17. Oktober 2011)

Samstag wird abgeholt !


----------



## ohschda (17. Oktober 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Samstag wird abgeholt !


Ich hol meins auch Samstag ab. Leider nur noch Termin um 9.15 frei. Das  heißt echt früh aufstehen.


----------



## stonehill (18. Oktober 2011)

Toll, wegen euch muss ich bis Montag warten!


----------



## ohschda (18. Oktober 2011)

stonehill schrieb:


> Toll, wegen euch muss ich bis Montag warten!


Mein Dropzone war aber auch schon für KW40 versprochen. Das Erste Mal, dass Canyon seinen Termin bei mir nicht einhält. Bei den letzten Bikes waren sie immer schneller als angegeben. Ist aber ja nicht schlimm.


----------



## xXJojoXx (18. Oktober 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Ich hol meins auch Samstag ab. Leider nur noch Termin um 9.15 frei. Das  heißt echt früh aufstehen.



Sei doch froh ! Den hätte ich gerne gehabt  Dann kannst du nachmittags noch 'ne schöne Runde drehen. Ich muss mich mit 16:45 zufrieden geben


----------



## ohschda (18. Oktober 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Sei doch froh ! Den hätte ich gerne gehabt  Dann kannst du nachmittags noch 'ne schöne Runde drehen. Ich muss mich mit 16:45 zufrieden geben



Sonntag werd ich dann fahren gehen. Samstag muss ich dann noch LRS, Reifen, Lenker, Gabel, Griffe, Kurbel tauschen.

Teile sind dann alle ab nächster Woche im Bikemarkt...


----------



## pionier1981 (20. Oktober 2011)

So sieht mein neues Schätzchen aus...

An Alle wartenden noch viel Ausdauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (20. Oktober 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> So sieht mein neues Schätzchen aus...
> 
> An Alle wartenden noch viel Ausdauer...



Welche Rahmengröße ? M ?! Und die Farbe? Glänzendes schwarz ?


----------



## pionier1981 (20. Oktober 2011)

Größe M
in Black Forrest Green


----------



## xXJojoXx (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich bin jetzt offiziell raus !  Habe das Bike heute abgeholt und alle waren supernett ! Mir wurde sogar noch ein Sonderwunsch bezüglich Bremsschlauch-Verlegung erfüllt und jetzt passt es super. Morgen frieren das Bike und ich uns dann gemeinsam in Stromberg den Hintern ab und genießen die erste gemeinsame Tour  
So macht Bikes kaufen Spaß, macht weiter so !


----------



## Rookpat (9. November 2011)

Ich konnte noch ein Nerve AM 6.0 aus dem Outlet ergattern...
Reihe mich also in die Warteschlange ein.


----------



## Rookpat (12. November 2011)

Und es ist da. Also nach einer Woche schon wieder raus hier


----------

